# Milestone thread



## leoniebabey

I didnt want to start a brand new thread just to say im 30 weeks today so i thought id start a thread like this so everyone can post 

can be anything even non pregnancy related things :happydance:

Cant beleive im 30 weeks today though its gone so quick


----------



## AyaChan

congrats :D I remember when i got to 30 it seemed so HUGE because it seems so much bigger than 29 haha.

I hit my next milestone on friday, 34 weeks :D
can't wait :D

x


----------



## leoniebabey

AyaChan said:


> congrats :D I remember when i got to 30 it seemed so HUGE because it seems so much bigger than 29 haha.
> 
> I hit my next milestone on friday, 34 weeks :D
> can't wait :D
> 
> x

oooo its so exciting isn't it 
its like 10 weeks to go, ill be even more excited to say 9 weeks seems much closer :happydance:
they'll be here before we know it

x


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Congrats on hitting 30 weeks! I was 20 weeks yesterday and that seems to have gone so fast, but when I think of doing ANOTHER twenty it just feels like AGES away!!!


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

I will be 30 weeks in 5 days =D i can't wait, i just wantto meet her but i am dreading the labour, she will be worth it though xx


----------



## msp_teen

CONGRATS hun! I hit my 32 week mark today! Yay for us, we are getting a lot closer!! May is almost here!


----------



## AyaChan

I.really.cannot.wait.until.May. :D


----------



## msp_teen

AyaChan said:


> I.really.cannot.wait.until.May. :D

Me neither, we're almost there!


----------



## bbyno1

aww congratss:D
my next one is 24 weeks..not too fat away woop!x


----------



## AyaChan

:D It's so exciting (scary at the same time though) :D

x


----------



## msp_teen

It sure is!


----------



## ~RedLily~

my next milestone is getting to 3rd tri which is on saturday! :happydance:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

bump =) anddd im 30 weeks today!!


----------



## lily123

congratulations hunni!!!
Only 10 weeks to go :flower:
xxx


----------



## Maddiee

I have 9 days to go!! :D


----------



## missmommy

11 days here!! :happydance:


----------



## AyaChan

9 days till full term, cant wait to hit that milestone :D


----------



## missmommy

Term yesterday; 10 days until she's here! :happydance:


----------



## AriannasMama

my next milestone is 20 weeks, so I have about 5 weeks and some days to go. Can't wait :D


----------



## LovingYou

24 weeks today! Viability yayyy :D


----------



## leoniebabey

^^ congrats on being viable


SILLY ONE BUT .. im chat happy :)


----------



## xprincessx

I finally hit the milestone i have been waiting for since i found out i was pregnant - 4 months!! But now i'm here i feel as if it's no different than 3 months haha...i'm taking each week as a milestone now because i'm so damned impatient to wait 4 weeks!! lmao


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'm in the double digits today! :yipee: I've been waiting so long for this!


----------



## lilmama

Something exciting for me..
im due in 29 days!! im on the last box of the ticker!! and the semester is over in 4 weeks 2 days before my due date :happydance:

oh yeah & ill be considered 9 months on sunday!!!


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm 21 weeks today :)
Not a big milestone but I'm over 5 months! & 3 weeks till she's viable :dance:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

I was 24 weeks yesterday.. So viable - Made my OH come out with me to celebrate :) even though he didn't wanna.. 
oh and another one.. i offically LOOK pregnant, and cannot hide it.. so now more children's travel cards for me - welcome to having to pay full pricee!! :( 
Can't wait till 28 weeks!! 
and i'm jelous leonie!! :( i wanna be chat happy haha!! oh and my next milestone is 28 & 30 weeks.. cause they're close together
xxxxx
xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

allier276 said:


> I was 24 weeks yesterday.. So viable - Made my OH come out with me to celebrate :) even though he didn't wanna..
> oh and another one.. i offically LOOK pregnant, and cannot hide it.. so now more children's travel cards for me - welcome to having to pay full pricee!! :(
> Can't wait till 28 weeks!!
> and i'm jelous leonie!! :( i wanna be chat happy haha!! oh and my next milestone is 28 & 30 weeks.. cause they're close together
> xxxxx
> xxxx


U have like 87 posts to go i think so get posting :happydance::happydance::happydance:

& yaaaaaaaaaay for being viable 

xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

bumping up so i can add mine tomorrow :)


----------



## AyaChan

full term :D

next milestone is having baba now :D

x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

30 Days to go :dance::wohoo:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Just to let you know!! i'm chat happy and 25 weeks todayy!! :) xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

YAYYYY YOUR CHAT HAPPY :D 
see i told u it wouldn't take u long !
& congrats on being 25 weeks 

x


----------



## annawrigley

noah's 6 weeks today :D


----------



## leoniebabey

annawrigley said:


> noah's 6 weeks today :D


wow 6 weeks todays that's went so quick!

x


----------



## annawrigley

leoniebabey said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> noah's 6 weeks today :D
> 
> 
> wow 6 weeks todays that's went so quick!
> 
> xClick to expand...

i know! madness xx


----------



## xprincessx

17 weeks today!! not really a big milestone but it sounds so huge to me - cant wait until next week!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I moved up a box! :D
And I'm 3rd Tri on Sunday! :happydance:


----------



## bbyno1

24 weeks-viable babyboy today:Dx


----------



## Zebra Stars

everyones pregnancy is going sooooo fast


----------



## bbyno1

only 4 days til your viable:px


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> only 4 days til your viable:px

yeshhhhhhhh can't wait :)


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i moved up a box! only 1 more to go!


----------



## ~RedLily~

im 30 weeks now! :happydance:
70 days to go.


----------



## EmandBub

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I moved up a box! :D
> And I'm 3rd Tri on Sunday! :happydance:

Hey ally, i love your siggy! :thumbup: x


----------



## jovigirl93

Well as of yesterday, I am 38 weeks :D
Now she could REALLLYYY come at anytime!! Haha


----------



## EmandBub

Congratulations jovigirl93! :D 
bet you're excited. xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

As of yesterday, single digits!!! :)


----------



## EmandBub

mummy2b17 said:


> As of yesterday, single digits!!! :)

you excited?! :winkwink:
bet you can't wait for him to be out already! xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

You bet!!! So excited, and SOOOO READY!!! xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: awww. 
im sure he'll come out soon enough. 
prolly just likes it in his mummy's warm belly. :) xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

40 days to go :D


----------



## Zebra Stars

my peanuts VIABLE:happydance:


----------



## leoniebabey

congrats on viability hun :)


----------



## EmandBub

16 weeks yesterday. :haha: xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

3 days to go hehe!


----------



## katekatekate

ROBYN ROLLED OVER! OH - is this just a pregnancy milestone? ;(


----------



## AngelzTears

^ Aww that's so exciting! :hugs: And I say it counts, pregnant or not that's still something to get excited about!! =D

As far me, a little over half way now! :happydance:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I feel like everyday is a new milestone now, cause I'm getting so close... I'm gonna go ahead and put.... 


2 DAYS!!!


----------



## leoniebabey

katekatekate said:


> ROBYN ROLLED OVER! OH - is this just a pregnancy milestone? ;(


No not at all hun, any milestone (i even posted that i'd made it to chat happy PMSL)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

OMGOMGOMGOMG I GOT CHAT HAPPPYYY!!!! I juuuuust noticed! I think I only just got it! yay!


----------



## leoniebabey

WAYYHAYY ;)
i was over the moon .. i felt a sence of acheivement :lol:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

tell me about it! I didn't even realise untill you said about you getting it, and I looked at mine and Boom! There it was YAY! xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i'm into double figures!! didn't even notice :) 98 days to go!! x :( ahh sounds soo long!! x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Aw I was well excited when I got to 99 =] It made it seem like it was going alot faster =]


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hahaha!! :) yeah i only noticed just now on my tickerr!! :D but i'm jelous of your 2 days :) xxxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lol! Thanks! I have such a strong feeling he's going to go over though!


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

I am 34 weeks tomorro :o


----------



## ~RedLily~

im 31 weeks today and have 9 weeks to go so double digits in weeks now :)


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm 23 weeks today, 1 week from viability, then I can relax!


----------



## bbyno1

25wks todayy:D
not that its much of a milestone but every week i hit i feel like im gettin closer n closer!x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Um... I have another one...

I'm Due TOMORROW!


----------



## leoniebabey

OMG :happydance:
i cant beleive your due tomorrow !! 
Lots of :dust: and good luck hun, i hope he decides to come on his due date 
any signs ? 
x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Not really no =[ Went for a long long walk today spent a good 4 hours walking but nothing really =[


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

Im 34 weeks today :D

and mumy2b17:dust::dust: 
xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thank you darling =]


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

your welcome :D xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Ohhh :(
Really hope something happens tonight/tomorrow 
Fingers crossed for you hun 
x


----------



## ~RedLily~

mummy2b17 i cant believe youre due tomorrow. i cant tell you how jealous i am :haha:
lots of labour dust :dust::dust::dust::dust:
hope he comes soon


----------



## EmandBub

Wow! 
All the May babies will be coming soon. :haha:

Sasha (right?), i hope bubba comes soon!! 
lots of labour dust! :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Sasha is AyaChan

I'm Alice XD =] 

And Thanks for all the dust everyone!


----------



## EmandBub

Damn it! 
i'm so bad with names! :haha:
sorry! :blush: xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Its fine hon =] XD It can be confusing trying to remember everyones names... especialy with preggo brain!


----------



## EmandBub

I do _try_. :haha:
I love your name btw.
Alice is gorgeus. :) xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

oh i just remembered another little one...my ticker moves up a box tomorrow.


----------



## lovetaralyn

20 weeks! Half way there!


----------



## bsilla

i finally made 20 weeks, found out friday im having a girl, and as irritating as it is i swear her movement wakes me up in the middle of the night.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

a pointless milestone and not one i'm proud off.. but...

offically NOTHING not even really baggy tops in my wardrobe fit any more :( i'm officall joining pregnant belly group!! 
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

Kirsty90 said:


> oh i just remembered another little one...my ticker moves up a box tomorrow.

it moved up! :thumbup: x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Awww thanks, I used to hate my name when I was younger and inststed on people calling me AJ ( alice jane) lol!! I've grown into it though lol. I have a masssssive milestone..... I'm due today!!! Can't believe it!!!


----------



## EmandBub

I love love your name! I do love AJ and JJ for girls though.. :blush:
i'm thinking of using Alice as a mn if beans a girl.. :D 
Congratulations hon!!! :dust: :dust:

Hope baby Lukey comes soon! xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hanks darling.. And yeah yOu should totaly use it if you,re having a girl XD I seethat you're em, is that emily or emma? I was thinking of calling luke, emily had he been a girl :) xx


----------



## EmandBub

:haha:
it's Emeline actually.. :blush:

i love Emma and most Em names. I really liked Emma Alice but it's way too close to my name, so i thought of still using it as a mn. :D xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Ooooh your name is sooooo prettty :) you could always call her alice emily? Like the other way around so it's not so close to your name?


----------



## EmandBub

mummy2b17 said:


> Ooooh your name is sooooo prettty :) you could always call her alice emily? Like the other way around so it's not so close to your name?

thanks. :flower:
i used to hate it!
i'd always get people calling me Emme-line.. :blush:

I do really like that! but then I decided i didn't want their name to sound anything like mine. :haha:
what do you think Alice Olivia, Sophia Alice or Alice Rose?

I think it's a baby boy bean but i guess we'll see! xx


----------



## katekatekate

Not the first smile, but the first one captured on camera. :D PROUD.
 



Attached Files:







Image1810.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 34


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww omg that is such a cute pic she looks soo happy!


----------



## katekatekate

Kirsty90 said:


> aww omg that is such a cute pic she looks soo happy!

She found her great uncle paul hilarious for no apparent reason.  Funny little thing.


----------



## leoniebabey

aw she is gorgeous :D


----------



## ~RedLily~

katekatekate said:


> Kirsty90 said:
> 
> 
> aww omg that is such a cute pic she looks soo happy!
> 
> She found her great uncle paul hilarious for no apparent reason.  Funny little thing.Click to expand...

aww i love how they find the smallest things hilarious


----------



## xprincessx

i know its not really a milestone but it's now exactly 2 weeks until my anomoly scan!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

as its after 12 ive got 2 months until my due date! not much of a milestone i know lol


----------



## leoniebabey

wooooo its after 12 so 
5 weeks today :D

& it is :D anything's a milestone, helps to make it go quicker


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww eveyone is getting so close, my pregnancy seems to be dragging compared! :(


----------



## AyaChan

My percentage box in the ticker went up a percent today.

4% to go.

:D


----------



## Maddiee

rainbows_x said:


> Aww eveyone is getting so close, my pregnancy seems to be dragging compared! :(

naww, its the little things :hugs: 
i hope it hurries up for you.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

rainbows_x said:


> Aww eveyone is getting so close, my pregnancy seems to be dragging compared! :(

i feel the same now.. and i feel fat and tired all the time.. :( but it will pick up, just keep yourself as busy as you can, i feel like it's dragging, but then i get to the end of the week and think where had my week gone... AND i've started getting excited about tidying up!! :dohh: how terrible!! 

and wow leonie, i still can't believe only 5 weeks :cloud9: seems like only yesterday you were like 28 weeks haha!! it's flyingg!! i can't wait (i'm looking forward to yours, cause it helps mine come quicker!!) 

and wow!! 2 months as well... everyone's is going so quickly now!! 
xxxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

:'( i don't like my one.... Officialy overdue :(

guess the next countdown is 10 days till induction :(


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

owwww!! Cummonnnn Lukeyyyy!! :( We're waiting for youuu!! 
i'm now stalking you.. on here and facebook.. to see when you disappear for a while then come back with your bubba!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:
xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

single digits :D and my percentage bar has gone up one :D


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

woooo!!! :) not long now till summer's here!! :happydance:
i think i moved up a box on my ticker :/ but i'm not sure!! haha!! 
xxxx


----------



## flower94

I'm 30 weeks today:)


----------



## Natasha2605

A month until my due date... hurry up Summer! :) xx


----------



## msp_teen

I hit 37 weeks yesterday!! Woot Woot!!:happydance:


----------



## LovingYou

27 weeks today :)


----------



## AyaChan

ONE WEEK LEFT! :happydance:


----------



## lilmama

I have 9 days left until im due. :happydance:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

third tri - and the main one is i've just realised.. i'm actually having a baby!! omgg... like obviously i knew, but it never seemed like it was coming round.. but it's soooo close!! 
xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

allier276 said:


> third tri - and the main one is i've just realised.. i'm actually having a baby!! omgg... like obviously i knew, but it never seemed like it was coming round.. but it's soooo close!!
> xxxx

Omg 3rd tri, :shock: :shock: :shock:




OMG IM ON MY LAST BOX WAYYYYHAYYYYYYYYYYYY 
xx


----------



## bbyno1

99dayss!!x


----------



## leoniebabey

Since April doesn't have a 31'st im gunna say it 1 monthh today :)
woooooooo 
i really can't wait now


----------



## EmandBub

Awww, congratulations ladies! xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Viable today!

:dance:


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

I am 35 weeks today :D


----------



## AriannasMama

18 weeks today and have been feeling baby move for a week now :cloud9: now that baby can hear my voice ill have to stop cussing lol.


----------



## Deee[Riley<3]

Lizzieeeee x said:


> I am 35 weeks today :D

i turned 35 weeks yeasterday , your 
the closest to beinn' my bumpbuddy so far , lol .
congratttts !


----------



## KiansMummy

20 weeks tday , half way there lol.. and i started feeling baby move yesterday, xxx :)


----------



## bbyno1

26 wkss:Dx


----------



## EmandBub

Happy V day Donna!
I can't wait until i'm 24 weeks. 

Congrats ladies. :D xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

Wooo can finally say I'm due this month! xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> Happy V day Donna!
> I can't wait until i'm 24 weeks.
> 
> Congrats ladies. :D xxx

it won't be long then after 25 weeks it goes sooooooooo slow!!


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> :haha: xx

it was like you were 15 weeks yesterday deffo goin quick


----------



## aimee_1691

i cant believe im 25 weeks on wednesday,:-O only onother 15weeks to go!!! hehe


----------



## EmandBub

Zebra Stars said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> :haha: xx
> 
> it was like you were 15 weeks yesterday deffo goin quickClick to expand...

it doesn't feel like it!
though i've only got 19 days until my next scan. :happydance: x


----------



## leoniebabey

I have 30 days to go :happydance:


----------



## leoniebabey

Ohh and i can now say my baby is due THIS month :winkwink:


----------



## EmandBub

congrats Leonie!
that's great. :flower:
must be so excited to be able to say that! 


Not baby related, but i've been on BnB for exactly a month today. :D xxxxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Ooh wow, you have a pretty impressive amount of posts for a month, it took me my whole pregnancy to get to how many i have now :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

I like to talk.. :blush: xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> :haha: xx
> 
> it was like you were 15 weeks yesterday deffo goin quickClick to expand...
> 
> it doesn't feel like it!
> though i've only got 19 days until my next scan. :happydance: xClick to expand...

our you finding out the sex?


----------



## EmandBub

i'm thinking about it.. probably will! :haha:
i don't think i can hold out any longer.. xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> i'm thinking about it.. probably will! :haha:
> i don't think i can hold out any longer.. xx

i think you should :thumbup:
but if/when you have another don't lol


----------



## EmandBub

Zebra Stars said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> i'm thinking about it.. probably will! :haha:
> i don't think i can hold out any longer.. xx
> 
> i think you should :thumbup:
> but if/when you have another don't lolClick to expand...

:haha: 
i'm good with just one bub.
Maybe 2. :blush: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

2% left on my preg bar :D


----------



## EmandBub

congrats Sasha! :) x


----------



## x-xJenix-x

25 weeks 2daii :D only 15 more weeks 2 go :happydance:

:cloud9:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

41 weeks pregnant... Didn't want to have to post this one!!


----------



## AyaChan

only a few days until your induction Alice, won't be long now hun :hugs:

He might make an appearance anytime now for you :D

xxx


----------



## bbyno1

mummy2b17 said:


> 41 weeks pregnant... Didn't want to have to post this one!!

awwh:(
dont worry your'l have him in ur arms before you know it:dance:x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks darling... Nope only got to wait till Thursday at the longest... Fx'd he's here by then!! Xx


----------



## bbyno1

fingers crossed for you too x


----------



## debsxhim

I guess my milestone is I found out I'm pregnant, and will be 5 weeks tomorrow! :0 (according to my calendar and not my ticker)


----------



## leoniebabey

Im 36 weeks today
ONLY 4 WEEKS TO GO :D


----------



## EmandBub

Congratulations Leonie! :D
not long now hon. xx


----------



## leoniebabey

I know i cant wait for next week - full term
:happydance:
xx


----------



## EmandBub

aww. 
it seems to go so fast! :flower: xx


----------



## leoniebabey

I know it really does, doesnt seem 2 mins since i found out !
x


----------



## EmandBub

:hugs:
have you got a name picked out? x


----------



## leoniebabey

No! :-( I just cant decide on one! I have a list which im hoping to sort of get down to a couple then see which one he suits! Im too indecisive and OH doesnt like none on the list :growlmad:
well done for having a name picked out already :thumbup: were they names you always liked or have you just decided on them ?
x


----------



## Zebra Stars

double digets 2moz :happydance:


----------



## leoniebabey

why wait till tomoz i think 100 days counts as a milestone right ? :winkwink:
x


----------



## ~RedLily~

yeh i thought of 100 days left as a milestone lol.


----------



## Zebra Stars

:happydance:100 days left


----------



## leoniebabey

Im counting everything as a milestone right now!
x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Only 3 days till i get induced!


----------



## leoniebabey

YAAAY :D
he'll be here in no time hun! He'll definately be worth the wait
x


----------



## EmandBub

leoniebabey said:


> No! :-( I just cant decide on one! I have a list which im hoping to sort of get down to a couple then see which one he suits! Im too indecisive and OH doesnt like none on the list :growlmad:
> well done for having a name picked out already :thumbup: were they names you always liked or have you just decided on them ?
> x

well waiting to decide isn't a bad thing hon!
i'm sure loads of people pick a name and change their minds once LO's born!
no, they're names i like atm.. i have way too many.
it's so hard to pick! xx


----------



## leoniebabey

EmandBub said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> No! :-( I just cant decide on one! I have a list which im hoping to sort of get down to a couple then see which one he suits! Im too indecisive and OH doesnt like none on the list :growlmad:
> well done for having a name picked out already :thumbup: were they names you always liked or have you just decided on them ?
> x
> 
> well waiting to decide isn't a bad thing hon!
> i'm sure loads of people pick a name and change their minds once LO's born!
> no, they're names i like atm.. i have way too many.
> it's so hard to pick! xxClick to expand...

Tbh if i had a name picked i would end up changing my mind once he's here so a list is better :thumbup:
There both lovely names !! Are you going to find out what your having ?
xx


----------



## EmandBub

aww, that's prolly what i'll end up doing!
thankyou, i think so too. (;
I decided i will!
i'm too impatient. :blush:
17 days until i find out! can't wait. xx


----------



## leoniebabey

:haha: I was too impatient too! It's easier though cause i mean imagine if i'd have to pick 2 names, i can't even pick one :rofl: I just hope He is a He :|

wooo not long then!! Bet you cant wait
x


----------



## EmandBub

leoniebabey said:


> :haha: I was too impatient too! It's easier though cause i mean imagine if i'd have to pick 2 names, i can't even pick one :rofl: I just hope He is a He :|
> 
> wooo not long then!! Bet you cant wait
> x

ikwym!
i can barely pick one!
i keep switching between them. :dohh:

i'm sure he is! :hugs:

i can't! i'm sitting here counting down the days. :haha: xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Same, i keep trying out new combinations ect. it's soo hard because they'll have this name for life!!
aw it'll come round before you know it! I've found that if you break the pregnancy down into small milestones it goes alot faster! That's why i made this thread, im soo glad i did i get so excited to post like 'so many' weeks to go 
x


----------



## EmandBub

leoniebabey said:


> Same, i keep trying out new combinations ect. it's soo hard because they'll have this name for life!!
> aw it'll come round before you know it! I've found that if you break the pregnancy down into small milestones it goes alot faster! That's why i made this thread, im soo glad i did i get so excited to post like 'so many' weeks to go
> x

aww, what ones have you come up with?
i know!
i don't want them to hate what i decide..
you have a good point!
only .. 5 months to go! :haha: xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Umm as of now i Have
Spencer, Fraizer, Jay, mckenzie & Morgan
With either Jay or Peter for the middle name

ooo 5 months :) it'll fly honest!!
x


----------



## EmandBub

leoniebabey said:


> Umm as of now i Have
> Spencer, Fraizer, Jay, mckenzie & Morgan
> With either Jay or Peter for the middle name
> 
> ooo 5 months :) it'll fly honest!!
> x

ooo i love Spencer and Morgan :D
what happened to Layton? xx


----------



## leoniebabey

well... 
He picked that name so just to be awkward im picking something different :haha:
x


----------



## EmandBub

leoniebabey said:


> well...
> He picked that name so just to be awkward im picking something different :haha:
> x

:haha:
you still with fob?
tell me if i'm bein nosey! xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Yeah i am and he currently doesnt know about the name change thing :haha:
don't think it's going to go down too well tbh!
xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

leoniebabey said:


> Yeah i am and he currently doesnt know about the name change thing :haha:
> don't think it's going to go down too well tbh!
> xx

i was stupid enough to say to FOB he can pick the name:dohh:


----------



## EmandBub

well, stuff him! :haha:
wow, i'm so glad it's up to me. :D xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

^ me too! :dohh: and now decided it's not happening, a bit late in the day but better late than never!

what name do you have picked ?
x


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> well, stuff him! :haha:
> wow, i'm so glad it's up to me. :D xxx

well tbh i had my heart set on riley b4 i joined BnB so i gave up on dat as its to popular, so meh let him choose


----------



## Zebra Stars

leoniebabey said:


> ^ me too! :dohh: and now decided it's not happening, a bit late in the day but better late than never!
> 
> what name do you have picked ?
> x

top 3
1. harvey
2. hayden
3. nero 

u?


----------



## EmandBub

I love Riley! :blue: xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> I love Riley! :blue: xx

i do but EVERYONE has/wants to name there son that so i changed my mind as i want something unpopular:blush:


----------



## leoniebabey

Oo There Lovely names, and i love riley too but it is popular!

can i have a top 4 :haha:
Spencer
Fraizer
mckenzie
Jay


----------



## EmandBub

aww, i'm sure its not that popular! xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> aww, i'm sure its not that popular! xx

it soooo is lol


----------



## Zebra Stars

leoniebabey said:


> Oo There Lovely names, and i love riley too but it is popular!
> 
> can i have a top 4 :haha:
> Spencer
> Fraizer
> mckenzie
> Jay

my OH is called jay :)
i hate mckenzie for a baby i just don't think its right 
but i love all the rest


----------



## leoniebabey

Mckenzies not as popular round here tbh 
But i like spencer & Fraizer cause they are different 
ahhh such a tricky choice!
x


----------



## Zebra Stars

leoniebabey said:


> Mckenzies not as popular round here tbh
> But i like spencer & Fraizer cause they are different
> ahhh such a tricky choice!
> x


im not saying its popular but i know one lad with it,
i dno why but i just hate it ALOTm
i LOVE fraiser/fraizer sorry with a z it seems weird but not a bad weird lol


----------



## leoniebabey

ahh i know what u mean, ive been put off a few names purely because of people i know called that!
Hmm I dunno if i like it better without the z now :wacko: arghhhhh why does picking a name have to be difficult
x


----------



## EmandBub

i love Spencer. :D
i lean more towards normal boy names.
I like Charlie, Jack, Noah, Harry, Oliver, Thomas etc xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

leoniebabey said:


> ahh i know what u mean, ive been put off a few names purely because of people i know called that!
> Hmm I dunno if i like it better without the z now :wacko: arghhhhh why does picking a name have to be difficult
> x

i know:dohh:
i had millions of girls names picked out :dohh:
my LO won't have a name until hes born i bet


----------



## leoniebabey

ahh i had a girls name picked too, maby one day in the future ... 
I love charlie and harry 
x


----------



## Zebra Stars

leoniebabey said:


> ahh i had a girls name picked too, maby one day in the future ...
> I love charlie and harry
> x

i don't want a h name or LO will have the enitials HP lol
charlies a nice one but IMO to popular


----------



## EmandBub

it's a shame i love h names, coz my last name starts with an H. :| x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

im officially a cow! my boobs leaked for the first time tonight.


----------



## Deee[Riley<3]

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> im officially a cow! my boobs leaked for the first time tonight.

lol , im not looking forward to thaat . 
:nope:


----------



## AyaChan

gone up another percent on the percentage bar, it will be 100% on friday :D


----------



## Zebra Stars

double digets:happydance:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awwww congratulations - the double digits go sooo quickly it's unbelievable!! but then again so do the weeks!! 
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

Happy V-day Jazzy. :)
And congrats Sasha! 1%! xx


----------



## bbyno1

congrats girls:D
cant believe ina few days il be posting that im going into third tri ahh x


----------



## ~RedLily~

80% on that pregbar like sashas got :)


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm finally full term.... yay :) xx


----------



## AyaChan

congrats :D Make sure your summer doesnt come before mine though  :haha:

xx


----------



## Natasha2605

I think I'm in for a long wait unfortunately :) Get the impression she's too comfy in there and I have no motivation so far to encourage her out xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

26 weeks 2day :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

18 weeks todayy
2+1 weeks until gender scan! :happydance:


----------



## leoniebabey

Ooooo not long till u find out :D
x


----------



## EmandBub

i knoww
i'm so excited :D xx


----------



## leoniebabey

I bet :D 
x


----------



## EmandBub

:happydance:
how're you and bumpy doing? xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

were fine thanks, blood pressures down today which is great :happydance:
what about u & bump?
xx


----------



## EmandBub

aww, well done youu
we're good 
i think i might have felt them move today.. :blush:
not sure though! xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Good & aww that's great, i remember thats how i 1st felt it, i was like hmmm i *think* that could be it but wasnt sure but after feeling the same feeling in the same place for around a week it sunk in that it definately was that! Im sure in a few days if your feeling it a few times in the same area then you'll know. A trick i used to do to feel it was to lie really still and put my arms out stright above my head, i always felt it more then :wacko:

x


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: that's cute!
maybe i'll try that eh :D
i've been waiting for ages now to see if i can feel them, but had nothing so far
maybe it was just a tingle? x


----------



## xprincessx

OMG so excited - nearly 4 days until my scan!! Cant believe i have been counting down since 45 days it has flown by!!


----------



## leoniebabey

aww im sure you'll know in the next couple of weeks if it was or not :D how exciting

omg 4 days :D bet u cant wait! U gunna find out the sex ?
x


----------



## xprincessx

i know im like bouncing here hoping the weekend goes quick LOL

and definitely finding out - i have tuesday booked as my shopping day so hoping bubs hasnt got legs crossed lol


----------



## EmandBub

i knoww
i can't wait to feel them kick :cloud9:

wow, 4 days isn't long at all!
do you have any idea as to what it might be? 
xx


----------



## xprincessx

ive been thinking girl all along and dreamt it's a girl twice but not been so sure the past few weeks because i had a dream at about 16 weeks that i had a boy lol!! Still have a strong intuition its a girl though


----------



## leoniebabey

Oooh good luck i hope you can find out :D
x


----------



## EmandBub

aww, as long as baba is healthy right :cloud9:
what does OH think? xx


----------



## xprincessx

thankyou i hope so too!!

OH thinks it's a girl too, so does everyone except my aunt lol. i really dont mind though, either will be just as perfect :cloud9: x


----------



## EmandBub

aww
hope baba isn't too shy and shows you the goods :rofl: 
xx


----------



## xprincessx

lmao me too!!


----------



## leoniebabey

:rofl: mine was being a bit stubborn (i think the woman had already seen and was like showing us so we didnt think she was just guessing) but nope he wouldnt show us
then he gave us a quick flash :haha: bless
x


----------



## EmandBub

that's too cute Leonie
bet you were chuffed to be having a boyy x


----------



## Zebra Stars

leoniebabey said:


> :rofl: mine was being a bit stubborn (i think the woman had already seen and was like showing us so we didnt think she was just guessing) but nope he wouldnt show us
> then he gave us a quick flash :haha: bless
> x

awww cute :)
mine loves showing his bits:haha:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Zebra Stars said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: mine was being a bit stubborn (i think the woman had already seen and was like showing us so we didnt think she was just guessing) but nope he wouldnt show us
> then he gave us a quick flash :haha: bless
> x
> 
> awww cute :)
> mine loves showing his bits:haha:Click to expand...

Haha, mine does too.. i've heard it can be a common problem with boys.. :winkwink:
but shouldn't she be lady like.. we've got a few lessons to teach herr!! :dohh:

But she's 100% a girl.. i've seen it twice.. and there's no doubting.. 
the man said the second time... "if it was a boy, it'd look like a snail, and she deffiantly has no snaily bits!" ...that made me laugh a little!!


----------



## AyaChan

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::fool::wohoo::loopy::rain::bunny::flasher:

my percentage bar finally says 100%


:D


----------



## Zebra Stars

AyaChan said:


> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::fool::wohoo::loopy::rain::bunny::flasher:
> 
> my percentage bar finally says 100%
> 
> 
> :D

well lets hope summer makes a apperance today/2moro


----------



## bbyno1

moved up a boxx:Dx


----------



## AyaChan

Zebra Stars said:


> AyaChan said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::fool::wohoo::loopy::rain::bunny::flasher:
> 
> my percentage bar finally says 100%
> 
> 
> :D
> 
> well lets hope summer makes a apperance today/2moroClick to expand...

yup :D I'm hoping she'll surprise me tonight and start making an appearance :D

xx


----------



## EmandBub

1 day to go Sasha!! :happydance: 
xxx


----------



## AyaChan

:D exciting stuff :D


----------



## EmandBub

aww, hope baba Summer gets a move on :rofl: xx


----------



## xprincessx

ahh she'll be here soon!! Hopefully she won't be late for you, inductions sounds nasty =(


----------



## EmandBub

2 weeks exactly until gender scan!! :happydance:


----------



## xprincessx

woohoo!! It'll fly by. The past 6 weeks (since my first scan) have felt like 1 and a half!! Gone soo quick!!

Wow - just realised i'm halfway tomorrow!!


----------



## leoniebabey

awww only 2 weeks :O, it'll fly :D
x


----------



## EmandBub

i hope so!
don't think i can wait any longer :rofl:
hopefully they won't be too shy and show us the goods :D

wow, congrats xprincessx!
xx


----------



## xprincessx

i hope baby co-operates for you!! I have been having words with mine for a few days to make sure its legs are open for monday LOL

Thankyou!! I can't believe how quick it's gone in the 2nd trimester! x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl:
maybe i shall have a little talk with LO 
xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> :rofl:
> maybe i shall have a little talk with LO
> xx

:rolf::rofl::rofl:


----------



## xprincessx

haha if anything i reckon all my 'words' would have had the opposite effect and it will be stubborn lmao


----------



## EmandBub

hiding the package :rofl: hoping they'll be nice to mamma and show what they've got xxx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> hiding the package :rofl: hoping they'll be nice to mamma and show what they've got xxx

thats what my LO did :haha:
he was flashing his goods the whole time (like father like son:blush:)


----------



## xprincessx

Zebra Stars said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> hiding the package :rofl: hoping they'll be nice to mamma and show what they've got xxx
> 
> thats what my LO did :haha:
> he was flashing his goods the whole time (like father like son:blush:)Click to expand...

like father like son lmao :haha:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

28 Weeks!! Yay!! :happydance: 
i'm so happy.. 
but i realised i got an injection on tuesday :cry: oh and it's mine and OH's offical year with no gaps or anything (otherwise we've been together for like 3 years haha!) so there's two more this week!! :)
xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

Dd :d


----------



## AyaChan

allier276 said:


> 28 Weeks!! Yay!! :happydance:
> i'm so happy..
> but i realised i got an injection on tuesday :cry: oh and it's mine and OH's offical year with no gaps or anything (otherwise we've been together for like 3 years haha!) so there's two more this week!! :)
> xxxx

woo :D only 2 weeks till 30 weeks now :D

xx


----------



## EmandBub

Happy 28 weeks Alex! and happy d-day to you Sasha :) saw the update, hopefully baba will make her way soon! xx


----------



## mayb_baby

Ok im not where you are but heres my own personal milestone 8weeks I MC at 7+5 in my last pregnancy so keeping f'xd :)


----------



## EmandBub

congrats mayb_baby! that's a great milestone xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Thank you..
i know, i can't believe it.. it's going so quicklyyy now!! 
she's gunna be here soon, i just can't wait to hold her now..
i actually love her so much already, hehe!! :cloud9:
xxxx


----------



## xprincessx

20 weeks today =) 5 months!! and just over 2 days until scan woohoo x


----------



## leoniebabey

:D yay your halfway there


----------



## xprincessx

i know!! Gone so quick since first scan wooppp!! x


----------



## leoniebabey

ahh it's soo soon! I bet your soo excited
be sure to update asap :D
I'm gunna guess girl :D
x


----------



## xprincessx

it'll be the first thing i do lol

everyone except my aunt thinks girl in my family including me so will have to see =) x


----------



## leoniebabey

Goood luck :D 
x


----------



## Mumma2B2010

I'm 10 weeks pregnant today :D
Only 30 weeks till I get to meet my little one(s):D


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Mumma2B2010 said:


> I'm 10 weeks pregnant today :D
> Only 30 weeks till I get to meet my little one(s):D

Awww, i bet it feels like ages away, but it really flies, feels like it's gone sooo quickly!! it's so strange!! 
xxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

25 weeks today!
Only 15 more weeks to go :)


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> 25 weeks today!
> Only 15 more weeks to go :)

love the new bump pic,
and it seems like its going faster 4 u lol


----------



## EmandBub

150 days to go! :) xxx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> 150 days to go! :) xxx

wow it was like two days ago u were 16 weeks :o
felt bubz yet?


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i knoww! i'm not sure, i think so, but i don't really know what it's meant to feel like! :haha: xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: i knoww! i'm not sure, i think so, but i don't really know what it's meant to feel like! :haha: xx

like a baby moving lol:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

30 weeks today! :D Only 7 more to go before I can start trying to get her OUT!


----------



## EmandBub

aww, happy 30 weeks Ally! :hugs: she'll be here in no time, just annoy the peace and quiet while you have it :rofl: xx


----------



## EmandBub

Anddd TEN days until gender scan! Can't wait to see them again :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Woohoo! Any "gut feeling" on baby's gender?


----------



## bbyno1

third trii :D x


----------



## Natasha2605

Congrats on getting to third tri. :) ]
No Major day for me today...16 days till due date.xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Im full term today :D
only 3 weeks to go


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Gratz leonie :) xx


----------



## EmandBub

congrats girlies :) and Ally, i think boy.. but everyone that knows thinks girl :rofl: i might do a betting game and see how rich i get :haha: xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

EmandBub said:


> congrats girlies :) and Ally, i think boy.. but everyone that knows thinks girl :rofl: i might do a betting game and see how rich i get :haha: xxx

haha I swore I was having a boy, but everybody else thought girl. Everyone was right! :dohh:
Either way, both names you have picked out are wonderful!


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: i'm bad at guessing games :blush: thankyouu hon! i love Olivia too ;) 
they prolly won't stick, but i like having options xx


----------



## leoniebabey

20 days to go yaaaay


----------



## EmandBub

wth Leonie!! That soon already? :rofl: xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

omg :O Leonie.. i remember you telling me it was like 90 days!! where's it all gone?! :wacko: ...
and i thought i was having a boy, but aparently i was wrong lool!!
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

Alex, i'm so shit at these things! guess well see in 9 dayss!! :) oh and was it youu who added me on msn? :rofl: xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Haha, yeah it was me :) thought you might like to see my wrinkles!! ahaaa!! ;) ahh bet you're well excited!!
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

Ooo i was wondering! :rofl: wrinkles eh? ;) hubba hubbah. :haha: i am well excited and so happy i don't have any exams before then xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hahaha!! :haha: ohh lucky youu!! yeah so you don't lose your focus halfway through your exams!! 
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

allier276 said:


> hahaha!! :haha: ohh lucky youu!! yeah so you don't lose your focus halfway through your exams!!
> xxxx

i know, otherwise i'd fail without a chance ;) and shite, i just sat on my hairbrush :dohh: how are you and bumpy doing this afternoon? xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

haha, i know what you mean, it can be so hard to focus on other stuff.. owchhhh :( that must have felt funny!! :( yeah we're really good thank you and you and bumpy?
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

allier276 said:


> haha, i know what you mean, it can be so hard to focus on other stuff.. owchhhh :( that must have felt funny!! :( yeah we're really good thank you and you and bumpy?
> xxxx

i know and it takes me ages to get focused ;) it did :rofl:
we're good, as i just said :haha: two convos at once, great multitasking! xx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

35 weeks! only 5 more weeks til im due and 2 til full term!


----------



## Zebra Stars

27 weeks today :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Natasha2605

38 weeks today :) Hurry up hehe xx


----------



## leoniebabey

omg you only have 2 weeks left :D 
x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

last box on my ticker!! :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

5 days until anomaly scan :happydance: and congrats everyone! xx


----------



## rainbows_x

26 weeks today :D
Only 14 left!

Congrats on everyones milestones!


----------



## EmandBub

oh wow! double digits Donna! :) x


----------



## rainbows_x

Oh yeah! That too :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: x


----------



## ~RedLily~

over 2000 posts :haha:


----------



## Mumma2B2010

I'm only 2 weeks away from my second trimester so I'm really excited to get to that point, fingers crossed nothing goes wrong. :)


----------



## xprincessx

wow that will be a wonderful milestone Mumma2b2010 i'm sure everything will be fine x


----------



## Mumma2B2010

xprincessx said:


> wow that will be a wonderful milestone Mumma2b2010 i'm sure everything will be fine x

Thank you :) Time has flown by fast. It feels as if it was only yesterday I had my BFP


----------



## flutterbywing

A MONTH TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOO

I can't believe my little man is due a month today, it's flown!!


----------



## x-xJenix-x

27 WEEKS TODAY!! :) 
:cloud9:
:flower:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Woohoo! Welcome to 3rd tri Jeni! :flower:

Not baby related, but I finished my first semester of college last week!! :happydance:
And I decided that I *am* going to switch majors when I got back from Liberal Arts to Biology. :thumbup:

Edit: And 1000+ posts! :happydance:


----------



## Natasha2605

10 daysssss.... Needs to pass quicker I'm telling you :)Xx


----------



## leoniebabey

15 days to go :D


----------



## EmandBub

omg noo seriously? x


----------



## leoniebabey

mmhmm :) im 38 weeks tomorrow :happydance:
but i thought 15 days could be classed as a milestone cant it :winkwink:
i just reallly want the time to pass quickly now !!
xx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: he'll be here in no time hon xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Tbh i keep forgetting that it could be any day now, it's actually a really scary thought
xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

when do I get to the last box??


----------



## leoniebabey

Erm, i think its 35 weeks and a couple of days
xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Aww, Got like 3 weeks to go then :/


----------



## leoniebabey

It will be here before you know it hun, it doesnt seem 2 mins since i had 50ish days to go and now i only have 15

x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

lol, you excited or nervous hun?

x


----------



## flutterbywing

I did today ( I realise I don't have a baby gaga ticker on here, I do elsewhere) so 35+4


----------



## x__Hannah__x

*not long to go then *


----------



## leoniebabey

x__Hannah__x said:


> lol, you excited or nervous hun?
> 
> x


well im excited for him to be here but i'm really nervous for the birth as i have NO idea what to expect so it's all kinda unknown & scary

x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

leoniebabey said:


> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> lol, you excited or nervous hun?
> 
> x
> 
> 
> well im excited for him to be here but i'm really nervous for the birth as i have NO idea what to expect so it's all kinda unknown & scary
> 
> xClick to expand...

i'm the same, bit scared but excited at the same time, trying not to worry though as i've still got 7 & bit weeks to go but then again she could be early like i was :haha:


----------



## flutterbywing

Don't be scared, it doesn't help, and honestly, IMO it's the most amazing experience, of course it's painful, but it is soo worth it, and you know where it's headed so it helps you through, and WOW Leonie, you'll be in single digits soon, it really is any day now, how exciting!


----------



## leoniebabey

it's like a weird mix of feelings, nervous,excited i think once im in labour and felt what the pains like i'll not be scared and will be able to get on with it and hopefully try and enjoy the experience

but i suppose if it was that bad you would be having your 3rd LO :winkwink:
Not long for you to go now :shock:
& i know, it's scary just how quickly it goes, of course i want the pregnancy to hurry up but once he's here i want it to slow down so i can enjoy him for as long as possible
x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I wish I was full term, 4 weeks to go :(


----------



## leoniebabey

It will be here before you know it :D
x

since it's past 12 
IM 38 WEEKS :happydance:
only 2 weeks left if i dont get induced before then
x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

*woop woop 

yeah i'm just thinking positively. 

Do you have facebook? x

grr my BnB's being gay *


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

leoniebabey said:


> It will be here before you know it :D
> x
> 
> since it's past 12
> IM 38 WEEKS :happydance:
> only 2 weeks left if i dont get induced before then
> x

fxed that you don't need to be induced! (Unless you want to be, then ignore that. :haha:)

Only one more box to go! :happydance:


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm into single digits... scary! xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Natasha2605 said:


> I'm into single digits... scary! xx


*congrats, not long to go then *


----------



## dizzy65

99 days to go for me :)


----------



## haley09

25 days to go :happydance:


----------



## leoniebabey

Natasha2605 said:


> I'm into single digits... scary! xx

omg single digets not long now !!


----------



## sarah0108

woohoo 24 days!!


----------



## KiansMummy

My tickers moved up lol. thats my milestone for today xx


----------



## EmandBub

3 days until i'm half way there and 4 days until my next scan! :) xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

EmandBub said:


> 3 days until i'm half way there and 4 days until my next scan! :) xxx


omg :shock: only 4 days till your scan 
That's flew over

xx


----------



## EmandBub

I know :rofl: it seemed like forever and now it's just gone so fast! x


----------



## leoniebabey

btw, did u change ur name choices again :wacko:
and i know, see i told u it would go quickly, i bet you cant wait now
xx


----------



## EmandBub

yeahh i change them every 30 seconds :D :rofl: i can't! i bet you i won't sleep the night before 
xx


----------



## leoniebabey

:rofl: i though they were different, there both lovely names though :D
I bet you, you wont! I dont think i did, i was like a kid on christmas eve 
xx


----------



## EmandBub

lmao! I know, i'm so bad at christmas and then wonder why i'm in a shitty mood the next day :blush: i need my sleep! xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahh em!! i bet you're so excited.. :) i take it you're deffinatly finding out if you have a little girlie or a little boy?! 
hehe.. :) make sure you let me know though!!
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: yesss! i can't wait any longer, especially not another 20 weeks ;) will do hon xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

haha, you think that now, but it does really go quickly.. i feel like it's dragging at the moment, but at the same time, i have no idea where my weeks are going.. the days drag, but the weeks seem to be flying!! 

And once you've found out what you're having, you can go out and buy stuff for them and look around and stuff like that, which really speeds it up.. 

20 weeks tomorrow!! YAY!!! :D xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

i know! it seems like it's taking forever, but it feels like just yesterday i was 12 weeks and at the doctors! i'm sure it seems to drag more for you, how're you and bumpy today? oh yeah, asda! :rofl: 
woot! x


----------



## Jadelm

Yay I'm 20 weeks in like two weeks. It's gone insanely quick!! And it's my birthday then toooo :D xxx


----------



## EmandBub

a double celebration ;) x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

EmandBub said:


> i know! it seems like it's taking forever, but it feels like just yesterday i was 12 weeks and at the doctors! i'm sure it seems to drag more for you, how're you and bumpy today? oh yeah, asda! :rofl:
> woot! x

hahaha!! yeah i feel like i was 20 weeks yesterday and i can't believe it on friday i'm 30 weeks!! lol!! where's it going?! and it doesn't it's just the days do a bit, cause i've got everything, but can't pack my bags or anything yet, cause it's kinda too early, but after yday i think i might haha!! and woop!! asda is soo good haha!! :) 

and a double celebration - bet you can't wait! xx


----------



## Jadelm

Yay double celebration indeed, my 20 week scan is on the 7th and my birthday is the 9th hooray! Was more exciting before as it meant I was gonna find out the sex for my birthday.. but then I got impatient and had a private scan lol.. aaaaah well :) xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

lool! but it can confirm the sex - 1 scan you might start to doubt it once the pregnancy hormones kick in, but after the second one, then you'll be pretty sure!! :) 
how old are you gunna bee? :) hehe!! you doing anything nice for your birthday? hehe
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i know! Asda rocks! ;) and omgg what happened yesterday?? x


----------



## dizzy65

26 weeks today :)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: i know! Asda rocks! ;) and omgg what happened yesterday?? x

haha it does!! ;) lol! and nothing major just was bit poorly and ended up having to be double checked, but me and bubba are fine!! :thumbup: hehe.. and i guess at least i got to see the hospital.. xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

you sure you're Ok? was it pains or anything? :hugs: and that's true, was it clean? :rofl: xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

it was pristine, and they were really nice too.. cause i was really scared and felt stupid.. yeah it was a little kidney infection thing lol 
xxxx


----------



## Jadelm

I'll be 20 :) Going for an indian with friends and family and then down to London/Kent for a couple of weeks to see family and see a show, shopping etc.. CAN'T WAIT! xxx


----------



## EmandBub

that's good, i hate dirty hospitals :rofl: and aww, hope you're Ok hon 
Jade, that sounds loverly! Bet you'll be doing some shopping for LO! xx


----------



## Jadelm

Probably lol, not that I'll need to because the fam I'm going to stay with have 7 young/baby girls between them all and they have a HUGE ammount of stuff for me to sort through to see if I want it!!! Everything from a moses basket to clothes to toys!! Another reason I can't wait haha xxx


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: that's fantastic! xx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

36 weeks :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

congrats hon! x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awww jade, that's where i live :) hehe!! and it's also fun to find stuff you like, that you've picked out though too!! lol! i hope you have a good one!
xxxx


----------



## flutterbywing

Into my twenties, 29 DAYS TO GO :D :D :D


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

EmandBub said:


> that's good, i hate dirty hospitals :rofl: and aww, hope you're Ok hon
> Jade, that sounds loverly! Bet you'll be doing some shopping for LO! xx


oh and so do i!! :) they're gross.. hehe!! but nope this one had an en suite in like every delivery room, i was like wow, it's like a hotel haha!! but the bed was SOOOOOOOOOO uncomfy haha!! it felt like i was on metal bars and they'd forgot the matress!! hehe
xx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: ouch, complain? ;) x


----------



## Jadelm

I went to A&E once with excruciating abdominal pains (turned out to be one big gallstone ouch) and they put me on this bed thing to take my blood and the bed itself had dried blood drips down the side and on the floor, it was disgusting!!! Then he didn't even have one of them things to put round my arm he just tied a rubber glove around it. Urgh it was horrible, I was convinced I was gonna leave more poorly than when I went in!! lol x


----------



## EmandBub

20 weeks today! :happydance: 
xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

EmandBub said:


> 20 weeks today! :happydance:
> xxx

:happydance: You're half way! Woohoo!


----------



## EmandBub

i knoww :hugs: it's so exciting! we find out what :pink:/:blue: bump we're with tomorrow :D xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Oh wow! I can't wait! :haha:
Is this the last scan you're getting, or do you get anymore?


----------



## EmandBub

i think this is the last one :( xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Yaaaaaay!! congratulations!! and ohh how exiciting, i'll be watching and waiting so you can tell me what your little bubba is!! :) hehe!!
xxxx


----------



## Natasha2605

A week to go... beginning to get scared I'll go over. Please Hurry Summer :) Xx


----------



## EmandBub

congrats Natasha! that's so exciting :D and Alex, i'll tell you as soon as i can ;) xxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

not a milestone but i'm 33 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## EmandBub

congrats ladies ;) and congratulations to Leonie who had her baba!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

EmandBub said:


> congrats ladies ;) and congratulations to Leonie who had her baba!!!! :happydance: xxx

omg, did she? congrats to her :happydance:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yeah at 9am this morning!! :) xxxx


----------



## Zebra Stars

28 weeks:happydance:

3 months left:happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

happy 28 weeks Jaz! :hugs: how've you been?! xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahh happy 28 weeks!! omg it has gone soo blooming quickly!! :) haha!! i remember you being like 18 weeks!! :shock:
xxxx


----------



## xprincessx

happy 28 weeks!! not long to go now! x


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> happy 28 weeks Jaz! :hugs: how've you been?! xxx

The last week or two awfull!!
bin in bed with a cold nd jus genrally ill!

what about u&bump?


----------



## Zebra Stars

allier276 said:


> ahh happy 28 weeks!! omg it has gone soo blooming quickly!! :) haha!! i remember you being like 18 weeks!! :shock:
> xxxx

i know it gone quick for us (bet ur thinking yours hasn't tho :haha:)


----------



## MissMamma

*Hey Gurlies, Am A Newbie, Just Hit Fourteen Weeks Today...2nd Trimester. Bring It On! Can't Wait To Finally Get A Bump And Actually Look Pregnant! I Want That Special Seat On The Bus For Pregnant People! X*


----------



## Zebra Stars

MissMammaToBe said:


> *Hey Gurlies, Am A Newbie, Just Hit Fourteen Weeks Today...2nd Trimester. Bring It On! Can't Wait To Finally Get A Bump And Actually Look Pregnant! I Want That Special Seat On The Bus For Pregnant People! X*

welcome to BnB! I didn't get a bump untill 22-24 weeks
:haha: i sit at the pregnant seat on the but (i look preg obv as im 28 weeks)
and the elderly and women who are NOT pregnant ask me to move (when im clearly pregnant)

I HATE BUSES!


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> i knoww :hugs: it's so exciting! we find out what :pink:/:blue: bump we're with tomorrow :D xx

i reckon :pink:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i want that seat on a buss!
and aww Jaz, you Ok now though? me and bumpy are good. :D scan today!!! xx


----------



## EmandBub

found out what team I'm on today!!! :happydance:

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

:pink: :happydance: xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

em?! have you found out already smelly?! :shock: xxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: you preggo brained stinky poop! look up! ;) xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahaaaa!! plonkerrrr!! :) KNEW IT WAS A GIRL!! :) i just had a feeling!! woop welcome to team pink!! (it means you stink!)
xxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i feel bad coz i guessed wrong! :haha: but thankyoou!!! arrhhh this is so exciting! xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Congrats on team pink hun! :D


----------



## EmandBub

thanks Lyrah! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:happydance: Congratulations on team pink! :happydance:
Have you bought any girly things yet?


----------



## EmandBub

:hugs: thanks Ally and no not yet, haven't had any time xx


----------



## JordanRHughes

My little sister-well she's a teenager is having a baby. It's very sad when a teenager wants to have a baby just because she thinks it's the right thing. She's at the 30 weeks mark.


----------



## EmandBub

congrats to your sister? xx


----------



## rainbows_x

:|

Moved up on my ticker! :D


----------



## EmandBub

congrats Donna xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Thankyou! Congrats on team pink!


----------



## EmandBub

thankyoou x


----------



## Zebra Stars

i said team :pink::)


----------



## xprincessx

woo im 22 weeks now! Should be moving up another box on my ticker in a couple of days x


----------



## emilylynn18

What's considered viable??


----------



## Callie-xoxox

24 weeks,


----------



## EmandBub

yes you did Jaz :winkwink: and happy 22 weeks Janet! x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

30 Weeks todayy!! :) yay!! :happydance: only 10 weeks to go till DD, and 7 weeks till full term!! 
xxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

Congrats Alex hon!!!! :happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## Mumma2B2010

2nd Trimester in 1 week and 1 day :D 
EEEEEEEEEEK! So excited.


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

25 more days! idk why its a milestone. 25 just sounds like a good number!


----------



## rainbows_x

Third trimester today :)


----------



## EmandBub

omg! congrats Donna! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

:dance:
Have you seen my big HUUUUUGE bump in the bump thread?
I'm massive!


----------



## ~RedLily~

35 weeks as its after 12! :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Congrats Kirsty!


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: you have a gorgeous bump hon! :D and congrats Kirsty! xx


----------



## AngelzTears

I'm 25 weeks now! Does that make baby viable now? So glad to have gotten this far :happydance:


----------



## rainbows_x

Melody viable is 24 weeks, so you're a week over viable :dance:
Congrats!


----------



## EmandBub

wooo congrats Melody! xxx


----------



## AngelzTears

Thanks! :hugs:



rainbows_x said:


> Melody viable is 24 weeks, so you're a week over viable :dance:
> Congrats!

Really?! Ah dang, I wish I knew that so I could have felt relieved like this a week sooner! haha :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

aww, well atleast you're past the mark! :haha: xxxx


----------



## mixedmama

23 weeks today  just a week away from V-day. xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

not a milestone but i'm 34 weeks on thursday :)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

x__Hannah__x said:


> not a milestone but i'm 34 weeks on thursday :)

it is a milestone if you're excited for it..
that means on thursday - you only have 6 weeks to go :O that's like a month and a bit!! 
:happydance: 
xxxx


----------



## Natasha2605

I have 2 days left....

Not important nor particularly exciting. But my LO clearly doesn't want to budge anytime soon I don't think :( xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Natasha2605 said:


> I have 2 days left....
> 
> Not important nor particularly exciting. But my LO clearly doesn't want to budge anytime soon I don't think :( xx

2 days is exciting hun, she could come at any time, hope you don't go over :thumbup: I'm really scared of going over.


----------



## bbyno1

gone into my 29th week (what a big milestone:rofl:)x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

allier276 said:


> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> not a milestone but i'm 34 weeks on thursday :)
> 
> it is a milestone if you're excited for it..
> that means on thursday - you only have 6 weeks to go :O that's like a month and a bit!!
> :happydance:
> xxxxClick to expand...

I know, it's exciting and it's nearly June :D hoping she holds on until at least 36 - 37 weeks. You're not that far behind :)


----------



## MadamRose

Didnt post on here for my 20 weeks, but that was 5 days again, and my 20 week rescan is in 3 days :happydance:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Due#1-2010 said:


> Didnt post on here for my 20 weeks, but that was 5 days again, and my 20 week rescan is in 3 days :happydance:

Aww good luck :), if you don't mind me asking why do you have to have a re-scan?


----------



## MadamRose

x__Hannah__x said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Didnt post on here for my 20 weeks, but that was 5 days again, and my 20 week rescan is in 3 days :happydance:
> 
> Aww good luck :), if you don't mind me asking why do you have to have a re-scan?Click to expand...

thanks
because baby was in a bad position, so they couldnt do some measurements of the back, and even after 2 half hour walks and the sonograher poking my belly to get baby to move bsby still slept. Its noting to worry about they just need to get the rest of the meausrements. An excuse to see baby again


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Due#1-2010 said:


> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Didnt post on here for my 20 weeks, but that was 5 days again, and my 20 week rescan is in 3 days :happydance:
> 
> Aww good luck :), if you don't mind me asking why do you have to have a re-scan?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> because baby was in a bad position, so they couldnt do some measurements of the back, and even after 2 half hour walks and the sonograher poking my belly to get baby to move bsby still slept. Its noting to worry about they just need to get the rest of the meausrements. An excuse to see baby againClick to expand...

Ah fair enough, when I went to mine she was trying to get measurements but baby wouldn't move so she made me bash my bum on the couch thing, that didn't work, in the end she gave me one of them wedge cushions. 
You're so lucky! I wish I could have another scan see my little girl again. x


----------



## MadamRose

Aww its only a week and a day after my 1st, i wonder what they will do if the same thing happens. Baby was just too comfy and is always near my hip.
I just feel lucky as it means rather than 20 weeks between scan and due date, its only 18 weeks and 6 days, and tbh it feels like it makes a big diffrence even though it really doesnt :haha:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

im full term!! :happydance:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Yahoo full term!!
I cant wait till i am full term!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> im full term!! :happydance:

:happydance: So exciting! Although, tbh, it kind of scares me that you're full term already. I remember talking to you on msn way back when I was only like 14 weeks gone and you were only about 18/19. So it makes me feel like the whole thing has gone by in the blink of an eye. Before you know it our little babe's will be starting school! :cry:
Okay...I'm getting ahead of myself :haha:

My milestone is...we're painting tomorrow! :happydance: I've been trying to get in Livi's room to paint for a while now, and tomorrow my grandpop's coming over to help me. At least after tomorrow I won't have to worry about going into early labor and having to bring her home to a room that smells like cat piss! (It's the primer on the walls that smells horrid, my cats didn't actually pee in her room. Once you paint over it though the smell goes away :wacko:)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Croc-O-Dile said:


> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> im full term!! :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: So exciting! Although, tbh, it kind of scares me that you're full term already. I remember talking to you on msn way back when I was only like 14 weeks gone and you were only about 18/19. So it makes me feel like the whole thing has gone by in the blink of an eye. Before you know it our little babe's will be starting school! :cry:
> Okay...I'm getting ahead of myself :haha:
> 
> My milestone is...we're painting tomorrow! :happydance: I've been trying to get in Livi's room to paint for a while now, and tomorrow my grandpop's coming over to help me. At least after tomorrow I won't have to worry about going into early labor and having to bring her home to a room that smells like cat piss! (It's the primer on the walls that smells horrid, my cats didn't actually pee in her room. Once you paint over it though the smell goes away :wacko:)Click to expand...


I also had primmer that smelt like the grossest thing ever!
but Once I panted it went away!!
p.s do you have msn??


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Callie-xoxox said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> im full term!! :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: So exciting! Although, tbh, it kind of scares me that you're full term already. I remember talking to you on msn way back when I was only like 14 weeks gone and you were only about 18/19. So it makes me feel like the whole thing has gone by in the blink of an eye. Before you know it our little babe's will be starting school! :cry:
> Okay...I'm getting ahead of myself :haha:
> 
> My milestone is...we're painting tomorrow! :happydance: I've been trying to get in Livi's room to paint for a while now, and tomorrow my grandpop's coming over to help me. At least after tomorrow I won't have to worry about going into early labor and having to bring her home to a room that smells like cat piss! (It's the primer on the walls that smells horrid, my cats didn't actually pee in her room. Once you paint over it though the smell goes away :wacko:)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also had primmer that smelt like the grossest thing ever!
> but Once I panted it went away!!
> p.s do you have msn??Click to expand...

Mhm :) I'll PM you


----------



## mayb_baby

My milestones not until tomorrow but I cant keep it in 12WEEKS :)
Xoxoxo


----------



## MadamRose

21 weeks today :) only 3 weeks fro, viablity and scan tomorrow :D


----------



## ~RedLily~

one month until my due date and my tickers moved to the last box! :)


----------



## flutterbywing

Full term!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Congratulations everyone!! :) 

my milestone isn't a happy one!! ...
i've noticed stretch marks!! :cry: on top of my leggs... aparetly i'm not gunna be a bikini wearer any moree :(
xxxx


----------



## veganmum2be

my next milestone is halfway!
i'm away for a week so hope that passes time faster!


----------



## rainbows_x

Congrats on the milestones everyone!
:D


----------



## bbyno1

flutterbywing said:


> Full term!!!!!!!!!!!!

bigg congrats to you!!x:happydance:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Not quite a milestone but I'm 34 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## EmandBub

congrats girls x


----------



## bbyno1

i wont be online tomorow so
30 weeks for then:D:Dx


----------



## MadamRose

I had my scan yesterday it is was a girl, i know its not really a milestone but is for me


----------



## samface182

Due#1-2010 said:


> I had my scan yesterday it is was a girl, i know its not really a milestone but is for me

congrats on your pink bump! :hugs:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

im 2 cm dilated and 70% thinned out! thats my milestone. dr thinks she will be here within a week!


----------



## MadamRose

Yay for you :)


----------



## xprincessx

woop 23 weeks today!! 1 week until viability =) x


----------



## Lyrah

8th box eeeeeeeeeeeee :D :D :D :happydance:


----------



## Sarah10

I love moving up a box! xx


----------



## Sarah10

I've got my 28 week midwife appt tuesday, not a big milestone, but it means more blood tests, yum!


----------



## xprincessx

i HATE the blood tests and im dreading my next ones!! I wasn't expecting it to hurt as everyone says it doesn't and it was honestly one of the most painful experiences of my life. It hurt for three days after and i had a bruise for 2 weeks =( x


----------



## rainbows_x

Sarah10 said:


> I've got my 28 week midwife appt tuesday, not a big milestone, but it means more blood tests, yum!

I've got mine on wednesday :( Not looking forward to it!


----------



## Sarah10

> i HATE the blood tests and im dreading my next ones!! I wasn't expecting it to hurt as everyone says it doesn't and it was honestly one of the most painful experiences of my life. It hurt for three days after and i had a bruise for 2 weeks =( x

Aww :( with me it was the opposite, i'd been dreading it since i got pregnant, but lucky my midwife did it pretty quickly so it just felt like a little nip.





> I've got mine on wednesday Not looking forward to it!

Oh not good! How are you doing and hows bump? Wonder which baby will come first lol! x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i moved up a box!! :happydance: only one to go!! :) Omg omg omg!! :) yayayayayay!!!! hehe :blush: i'm so excited!! 
xxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

28 weeks today :):)


----------



## rainbows_x

Sarah10 said:


> i HATE the blood tests and im dreading my next ones!! I wasn't expecting it to hurt as everyone says it doesn't and it was honestly one of the most painful experiences of my life. It hurt for three days after and i had a bruise for 2 weeks =( x
> 
> Aww :( with me it was the opposite, i'd been dreading it since i got pregnant, but lucky my midwife did it pretty quickly so it just felt like a little nip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got mine on wednesday Not looking forward to it!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh not good! How are you doing and hows bump? Wonder which baby will come first lol! xClick to expand...

We're okay thanks :) Well, girls are fashionably late, so probably your little boy!


----------



## KiansMummy

24 weeks today, wooo my little man is viable xxxxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

jessmum2be said:


> 24 weeks today, wooo my little man is viable xxxxxx

Congrats on viability hun!


----------



## Mumma2B2010

According to other websites where I'm now 13 weeks I'm in my Second Trimester. :D


----------



## xprincessx

5 day until viability now..and im pissed off cos they removed my signature without asking me so i couldnt minimise it myself first and have now lost all my development trackers grr


----------



## Eabha'sMum

Mumma2B2010 said:


> According to other websites where I'm now 13 weeks I'm in my Second Trimester. :D


Our due dates are the same :)
say my baby yesturday... little girl! amazing.... :)

Love x


----------



## SpelmanMommy

26 weeks today!! almost to my 3rd trimester!!!


----------



## x-xJenix-x

29 Weeks 2dai :D 
:flower:


----------



## EmandBub

Eabha'sMum said:


> Mumma2B2010 said:
> 
> 
> According to other websites where I'm now 13 weeks I'm in my Second Trimester. :D
> 
> 
> Our due dates are the same :)
> say my baby yesturday... little girl! amazing.... :)
> 
> Love xClick to expand...

You're 13 weeks right? :)
sorry, but how do you know it's a girl?
Don't mean to sound mean or anything, just wondering xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

DMD runs in my family, only affects boys so they where keen to check gender to see what needed to be done. They did lots of measurements and scans and that, took forever, but yup, a little girl :)


----------



## Jayde1991

I am 15 weeks 2 days with baby number 3,who was a total surprise i just thought i was ill lol


----------



## EmandBub

i didn't realise you could know that early! x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

They don't like to, as it is not 100% conclusive... but cos of the situation, they did. I didn't realise how anxious it was making me, until I got the news, that it wasn't a boy... it was like floating x


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> i didn't realise you could know that early! x

I agree i didnt think you could know that early as they only have a nub. I didnt think you would be able to find out until 16 weeks and still then it can be wrong. its alot more accurate at 20 weeks :shrug:


----------



## xprincessx

They can tell from as early as 12 weeks but they don't like to say at first scans because it's only about 70% accurate but if they do further checks and measurements it's completely possible they can tell you at 13 weeks x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

They said it is not 100%, but they like measure the spine from cerrebellum to the pubic symphsis, and circumference of skull and all these measurements... it can be wrong, i hope its not. but if it was a boy, they wanted to know, because i would be given drugs to encourage surfactant production, which usually doesn't occur until about 24 weeks, and that will try and increase the lung size, to limit damage to lungs, and stuff like that x


----------



## dizzy65

85 days to go :thumbup:


----------



## leoniebabey

It was my due date today :haha:


----------



## Jadelm

Almost 20 weeks :happydance: I know I've got a couple of days to go but I've been eyeing this thread up for ages and couldn't resist anymore :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Eabha'sMum said:


> They said it is not 100%, but they like measure the spine from cerrebellum to the pubic symphsis, and circumference of skull and all these measurements... it can be wrong, i hope its not. but if it was a boy, they wanted to know, because i would be given drugs to encourage surfactant production, which usually doesn't occur until about 24 weeks, and that will try and increase the lung size, to limit damage to lungs, and stuff like that x

Im so glad you found out and it has taught us all something that you can find out this early. Its lovely being on team :pink: itsnt it


----------



## EmandBub

lmao Leonie! You lucky bitch! :rofl: xxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I'm due next month!!!!


----------



## rainbows_x

Two months today I will be full term and it will be mine and OH's year together :D


----------



## EmandBub

what? 2 months?! how did that happen? :rofl: xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Yeah! 1st of June today and the 1st of August I'll be full term :D
Seeing as it's our year together aswel I think we will go out for a curry and bounce on a trampoline :haha:


----------



## ~RedLily~

im due THIS month :)


----------



## Eabha'sMum

Due#1-2010 said:


> Eabha'sMum said:
> 
> 
> They said it is not 100%, but they like measure the spine from cerrebellum to the pubic symphsis, and circumference of skull and all these measurements... it can be wrong, i hope its not. but if it was a boy, they wanted to know, because i would be given drugs to encourage surfactant production, which usually doesn't occur until about 24 weeks, and that will try and increase the lung size, to limit damage to lungs, and stuff like that x
> 
> Im so glad you found out and it has taught us all something that you can find out this early. Its lovely being on team :pink: itsnt itClick to expand...

yeah it is :cloud9:
i was so much more settled after finding out... but I still can't be completely happy... i am such a pesemist... just want to hold her then it will all be good...

x


----------



## Jayde1991

My little girl Erin Silver used the toilet for the first time today :happydance:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

38 weeks today!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'm due next month!! :happydance:
And only 4 more weeks until I'm term!


----------



## dizzy65

28 weeks down :happydance:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

rainbows_x said:


> Yeah! 1st of June today and the 1st of August I'll be full term :D
> Seeing as it's our year together aswel I think we will go out for a curry and bounce on a trampoline :haha:

Sweetie - you're not allowed on trampolines aparently :( - my midwife's gave me a good old telling off because i admitted to going on one (not entirely sure why) - but she looked like she was gunna kill me :nope:
but curries are deffiantly good :happydance: and you could lay on the trampoline and watch the stars :flower:
xxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

allier276 said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Yeah! 1st of June today and the 1st of August I'll be full term :D
> Seeing as it's our year together aswel I think we will go out for a curry and bounce on a trampoline :haha:
> 
> Sweetie - you're not allowed on trampolines aparently :( - my midwife's gave me a good old telling off because i admitted to going on one (not entirely sure why) - but she looked like she was gunna kill me :nope:
> but curries are deffiantly good :happydance: and you could lay on the trampoline and watch the stars :flower:
> xxxxClick to expand...

Aww, I heard it was good for bringing on labour!
I don't even have a trampoline :haha:
I looooove curries so can't wait to have a really spicy one!
x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

rainbows_x said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Yeah! 1st of June today and the 1st of August I'll be full term :D
> Seeing as it's our year together aswel I think we will go out for a curry and bounce on a trampoline :haha:
> 
> Sweetie - you're not allowed on trampolines aparently :( - my midwife's gave me a good old telling off because i admitted to going on one (not entirely sure why) - but she looked like she was gunna kill me :nope:
> but curries are deffiantly good :happydance: and you could lay on the trampoline and watch the stars :flower:
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww, I heard it was good for bringing on labour!
> I don't even have a trampoline :haha:
> I looooove curries so can't wait to have a really spicy one!
> xClick to expand...

haha, really? i wouldn't try it, i got in soo much trouble and i barely bounced on it, i was just doing little jumps then she highlighted the page in my NHS book thingy that said it :( i was like ooppssyy :blush: i felt like a rebel though!! :haha:
i loooooveeee curries too!! especially since being pregnant, i had one yesterday for OH's birthday, and going out for one tomorrow for OH's birthday!! haha!! it's more like my birthday :winkwink:
xxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Haha I suppose it must be a bit weird for baby, bouncing around like that haha!
I'll just get a birthing ball instead I think :thumbup:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hahaha!! yeahhh, i don't see how it affects them, but it actually says on tampolines no pregnant women :wacko: thought i'd pass my stupid weirdo facts on haha!! 
ohh yeah, i really want a birthing ball, there was one on display in mothercare, and i couldn't get off it, it was so comfy!!! :)
xxxxx


----------



## Mumma2B2010

14 weeks tomorrow. Seems as if the time has flown by.


----------



## MadamRose

22weeks :wohoo:


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

3days! :happydance:


----------



## rainbows_x

80 days to go :D


----------



## aob1013

Viable :happydance:


----------



## flutterbywing

38 weeks today, only 14 days to go, nearly in single digits :D


----------



## MadamRose

I know its not a proper milestone, but OH felt kicks from the outside for the 1st time yesterday :D


----------



## Zebra Stars

30 weeks yesterday


----------



## Jadelm

20 weeks today :happydance: yay! xxx


----------



## amygwen

*40 weeks today!*

I thought it would never come but it came so fast!! :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

39 weeks :) x


----------



## xprincessx

woohoo callum is now officially viable!! x


----------



## Jayde1991

16 Weeks today


----------



## EmandBub

Wow Amy! 40 weeks? that went so fast hon. got any signs or anything yet?
Happy V-day Janet! Only 6 days to go Sarah! not long xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Awww, wow, congrats everyoneee :) 
8 weeks to go!! :) 
xxxxxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Full Term!!! :)


----------



## rainbows_x

29 weeks :dance:

Congrats on full term Kirsty!
x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahh congrats, and wow!! 29 weeks!! not long leftt!! :happydance:

i've just realised - i'm due next month!! how scary!!
xxxx


----------



## KiansMummy

25 weeks tday x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

congrats on 25 weeks!! :) only 15 weeks till your due date! :) 
xxxx


----------



## x-xJenix-x

30 weeks today :)

:flower::cloud9:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Single digits :happydance:


----------



## cabaretmum2b

31 weeks today!!! Which is great for me, because now it's only like 9 weeks until I'm due, which is a LOT less than ten :thumbup:


----------



## flutterbywing

9 days to go!!!!!!! SINGLE DIGITS WOOOOO

Sarah also told me to tell you she only has 3 days to go :haha::haha:


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Third Trimester Today!! 27 weeks!! =D


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

omg!! congratulations flutterbywing and dnw_lvs_mjc on single digits!! how exciting!! bet you can't wait now!!
xxxx


----------



## emmylou209

halfway there yay!!


----------



## veganmum2be

my next milestone is a few days away! halfway!


----------



## sarah0108

i have two days left! ( in 35 mins..) x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

sarah0108 said:


> i have two days left! ( in 35 mins..) x


Ahh good luck :) hope baby comes for you in the next few days :hugs:


----------



## flutterbywing

8 days :D


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

1 week left!


----------



## EmandBub

wow good luck girls! :hugs: xxx


----------



## dizzy65

11 weeks left :D


----------



## MadamRose

120days left :D


----------



## samface182

i was 32 weeks yesterday, but forgot to post :dohh:

eee! 8 weeks to goooo :happydance: xx


----------



## flutterbywing

1 week to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

3 weeks until I'm term!! :happydance: 6 weeks till I'm due!! :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

Ally, you're kidding right?! How's it gone that fast already? xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

omg, omg, omg!! yaaaayy!! :) how exciting ally!! ;) x


----------



## Zebra Stars

31 weeks 2day:happydance:


----------



## rainbows_x

Zebra Stars said:


> 31 weeks 2day:happydance:

Congrats!
Not long now :)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Zebra Stars said:


> 31 weeks 2day:happydance:

woop!! single figure count down!! :thumbup:
hope it doesn't start dragging for you.. mine's started going amazingly slowly!!
xxxx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

less than a week now! 6 days!


----------



## MadamRose

23 weeks, 1 week until im viable :happydance:


----------



## xprincessx

only 8 days until double figures


----------



## sarah0108

30 mins till due date!


----------



## EmandBub

:hugs: Happy due date Sarah!! x


----------



## sarah0108

Thank you!

im due ahh :D x


----------



## EmandBub

Was Harriet a late starter? :haha: or was she early? x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

HAPPY DUE DATE SARAH!! Ahhh i hope it hurries and you have a bubba here asap!! :) 
xxxx

Edit: Forgot my milestone :haha: 50 Days to gooo!! :) xx


----------



## veganmum2be

happy milestones to all :lol:

today i am halfwayyyyyy :wohoo: :D


----------



## flutterbywing

HAPPY DUE DATE (again) Sarah I hope he doesn't keep you waiting another 9 days like Harriet


----------



## MadamRose

Happy due date sarah hope your little baby decided to come soon


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

happy halfway!! it'll fly for you... :) 
it really feels like it's dragging to me, but it's actually still going soo quickly!!
xxxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

37 + 1 from my dates and 36 weeks from scan!
Not long now :)
x


----------



## MadamRose

My ticker is saying im viable now :D (even though i though it was 24weeks)


----------



## Jadelm

21 weeks :D xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

woop!! past halfway now jadee!! your in the count down to having your little girliee!! 
xxxx


----------



## stephx

Day late but wooo 31 weeks :happydance:

xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

BnB Addict! :)


----------



## Jadelm

Aaaah wow Kirsty I'm JEALOUS! Got my new goal though :haha: xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

^^^ uh ohhh - that means you offically spend way too much time on the computerr!!  lool xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

allier276 said:


> ^^^ uh ohhh - that means you offically spend way too much time on the computerr!!  lool xx

i really do lol but im trying to think of it as im just being very sociable just not going out and meeting up with people :haha:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

:haha: don't worry i can't be far off it either, i spend wayy too much time on here!! 
xxxx


----------



## sarah0108

5.5 hours till im overdue :)


----------



## KiansMummy

100 days to go (and counting down lol) xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awwwww yay!! :) hehe, congrats hunn!! will be here before you know it!
xxxx


----------



## KiansMummy

allier276 said:


> awwwww yay!! :) hehe, congrats hunn!! will be here before you know it!
> xxxx

when im at the stage u r now lol with 50 days to go you should be having your baby lol (sorry im amused easily) xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

oh my goodiee!!! 
now it feels like ages away :haha: that's amused me too!! 
woweeee!! i want you to be 50 days noowww!!!!
tomorrow, you get to post here again.. DOUBLE DIGITSSS :winkwink: 
it's the double digit countdown - and some people never make it to singles 
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

wow Alex! 50 days? that's gone so fast hon :D xxxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

not really a milestone but just realised even if i go overdue and have to be induced my baby WILL be here this time next month :)


----------



## sarah0108

20mins ish till im over due ;)


----------



## xprincessx

25 weeks in 21 minutes


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

5 days left! sorry everyday is a milestone for me right now! lol


----------



## Eabha'sMum

this is for tomorrow... and i suppose its nothing considering ^^ lol... :blush:
but I am 15 weeks tomorrow... and i am telling my nursing placement, which is quite scary... lol
xx


----------



## emmylou209

21 weeks tomorrow and 3 weeks til Vday


----------



## sarah0108

1 day overdue ;)


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless ya sarah hope bubs shows up soon, are you doing anything to try and encourge labour?


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhhhh sarah, i hope he hurries up for youu :dust: :dust: 

33 weeks todayyy!! :) - 7 weeks to go, 4 till full term!
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

wow Ally! that's gone by quick!! x
Sarah, hope little Max makes his appearance soon hon x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

4 days left!! hopefully not gonna go overdue!


----------



## EmandBub

congrats Danielle! not long at all huh x


----------



## Jayde1991

Addyson puller herself up onto her feet the other day for the first time


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awwwwww :) she'll be walking soon....

and i know em!! :shock: 
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

it's scary! Maddy will be here in no time :winkwink: xxxxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhh i know, not 100% sure about the name though :cry: xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

awww, well it doesn't matter hon! :flow: you've got time and remember you don't need to name her until you see her loverly!! x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i knowww.. but i feel so unprepared, plus i know OH will hate it.. 
but i like india louise and imogen louise too!!
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

oo i really like Imogen :flow: india is so cute too!! x
tell him you're the one that has to push her out or tell him in labour :haha: xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

that's what i was thinking, i've said i'm having doubts and he just goes "nooooo" but everytime i tell anyone she might be maddie, they're like "oh don't take her to portugal" or something, tryna be funny..
and if i really loved the name i wouldn't let it bother me, but i dunnoo.. 
i really like imogen and think she'll probably look like one.. but india is different, and special, and i've met one person called it in my life and she was lovelyy!! :) 
xxxx


----------



## Jayde1991

allier276 said:


> awwwwww :) she'll be walking soon....
> 
> and i know em!! :shock:
> xxxx

we so hope she will be walking soon,we have been waiting along time for her to walk :happydance:


----------



## KiansMummy

double figures 99 dayz to go yeahhhh :D x


----------



## EmandBub

allier276 said:


> that's what i was thinking, i've said i'm having doubts and he just goes "nooooo" but everytime i tell anyone she might be maddie, they're like "oh don't take her to portugal" or something, tryna be funny..
> and if i really loved the name i wouldn't let it bother me, but i dunnoo..
> i really like imogen and think she'll probably look like one.. but india is different, and special, and i've met one person called it in my life and she was lovelyy!! :)
> xxxx

hon, you should name your princess whatever you want! regardless of what people say.
Maddie is a beautiful name and so are india and imogen. i think they're all loverly!! x


----------



## xprincessx

25 weeks now =) x


----------



## EmandBub

congrats Janet! Only 12/15 weeks to go!! x


----------



## xprincessx

i know, seems so far away when i say 15 weeks but when i think how quick the past 20 weeks have gone (since i found out) it seems sooo close!! Really can't wait now! And woop for you nearly being viable! x


----------



## aob1013

99 days! x


----------



## KiansMummy

thedailymail said:


> 99 days! x

yeahh congrats just realised your only 1 day behind me x


----------



## aob1013

We really dont have long to go hun, nervous much? x


----------



## Jayde1991

17 weeks and Erin got accepted to nursery =D


----------



## EmandBub

congrats Ally! yeah Janet i know! i can't wait :haha: :blush: xxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

30 weeks!


----------



## veganmum2be

i'm over halfway :lol: yey!


----------



## MadamRose

Not really a milestone but ive got 116 days to go, only just over two weeks and i will be in double figures


----------



## KiansMummy

thedailymail said:


> We really dont have long to go hun, nervous much? x

I am a little, but it doesnt seem to have kicked in how close it is yet lol.. i think im more worried about how ill cope once hes here rather than the actual birth lol. r u nervous?xx


----------



## aob1013

jessmum2be said:


> thedailymail said:
> 
> 
> We really dont have long to go hun, nervous much? x
> 
> I am a little, but it doesnt seem to have kicked in how close it is yet lol.. i think im more worried about how ill cope once hes here rather than the actual birth lol. r u nervous?xxClick to expand...

I'm not nervous at all, and i am not scared of giving bith :lol:

I think i am a tad naive, and also it hasn't sunk in that i am having a baby yet :dohh: .. which doesn't help! x


----------



## sarah0108

2 days overdue


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awww sarah, :haha: you poor thingg!! :dust: :dust: 
xxxxxx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

3 days left!


----------



## samface182

50 days to gooooo! :happydance:


----------



## x-xJenix-x

31 weeks today :)

:cloud9:


----------



## sarah0108

3 days overdue!


----------



## aiimee12345

31weeks tomorow :D xx


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Officially 7 months today!!! only 3 more months to go.... my princess is almost here!! =)


----------



## samface182

33 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Only 2 weeks until term! And only 5 weeks until Due Date!! :happydance:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

omgg!! so soon croc-o-dile!! xxxx


----------



## aiimee12345

croc-o-dile i love ur pik!! its soooo lovely :)
not long left now!!

x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Due tomorrow!!!


----------



## flower94

Only a few days till term:)


----------



## sarah0108

4 days over due!


----------



## aiimee12345

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> Due tomorrow!!!

good luck :D
hopefully she isnt late & arrives on time!! :)
hehe xxx


----------



## EmandBub

i'm viable tomorrow!! x


----------



## rainbows_x

EmandBub said:


> i'm viable tomorrow!! x

Eeek yay!
Sorry I haven't text in a while, no credit :(
Will get some soon though :D


----------



## EmandBub

aww it's fine! everyone's just been real busy with exams and everything :)
hope you and bumpy are OK!! xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Yeah thanks :D
Well pretty sure I've been having some BH but nothing much else happening!

xxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

2 days until i'm full term :D
x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

My little girl is due today!! :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

congrats Danielle! :happydance: hope she makes her appearance soon hon!!
xxx


----------



## sarah0108

cant remember if i already posted today :rofl:
but 5 days overdue anyway ;) x


----------



## Mumma2B2010

Congratulations to all who are due soon, hope the births go well. xx


----------



## MissMamma

Don't think it's a milestone but i'm 18 weeks today, i finally have a bump and its feels like a milestone for me!


----------



## ~RedLily~

10 days :)


----------



## Jayde1991

i toke both of my girls to college today all by myself for the first time.which was hard to get my work done


----------



## stephx

32 weeks :happydance: 8 weeks to go!

xx


----------



## EmandBub

Baba's viable!! :happydance:
xxxx


----------



## kirste1

37 weeks on saturday, how time has flown by! :D 
now it seems to be dragging tho! :( :growlmad: X


----------



## flower94

Full term today!!!


----------



## dizzy65

69 days left :)


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is viable :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: feels like ive been waitin so long for this


----------



## rainbows_x

Congrats on viability!
xxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Full term tomorrow :)
Anytime now would be great :)
x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Anyone know how to change profile pic? coz i've tried to but it keeps going back to my old one :/
x


----------



## xprincessx

100 days to go!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awwww yay!! xprincessx it'll go soo quick now - although i'd avoid counting by days - but you start to notice... "omg i was 100 the other day - now i've only got like 46 haha" 
you got another milestone tomorrow :winkwink: double figures in daysss :) wooppp!!
xxxx


----------



## xprincessx

i know been waiting soo long for this lol and then after tomorrow next milestone is 3rd trimester! It's going soo quick now! x


----------



## veganmum2be

i'm 21 weeks now! :D


----------



## x__Hannah__x

:happydance: full term today :D :happydance:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Single digits!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Kirsty90 said:


> Single digits!! :happydance::happydance:

:happydance: Woohoo! Any day now!! :dust:


As for me...LAST BOX :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Kirsty90 said:


> Single digits!! :happydance::happydance:

oh my goodieee!!! i still remember when you were like 20 weeks and stuff!! ahhhh, wow!!
xxxxxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

How's everyone feeling today?
x


----------



## Jadelm

22 weeks today :) x


----------



## KiansMummy

My tickers moved up and only a few days until im in 3rd tri xx


----------



## MadamRose

111 days, not really a milestone but shows its getting closer :D


----------



## AyaChan

omg I can't believe how quickly the time has past, Kirsty & Ally, your so close!

And Jade, it seems like yesterday you were only 12 weeks!!!

good luck all of you :D

:dust: :dust: from me and Summer <3

xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

One month till my 20th birthday :D


----------



## Jayde1991

18 weeks


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

congratulations girlies..
and i'm 34 weeks today :happydance: 
(even though it was technically yesterday - i spent too long looking for this thread :cry: ) 
xxxxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

1 week to go!! :D


----------



## xprincessx

26 weeks! Well yesterday too but couldn't find the thread lol I remember i couldn't wait to get to 16 weeks cos i thought it sounded huge...sounds like nothing now lol x


----------



## EmandBub

1 more week in 2nd tri Janet!! 
xxxx


----------



## xprincessx

i know it's going so quick now! I'm scared to go into that section though - they're all having babies lol! x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: you'll be fine there hon!
not too long before we're popping out our own babas. :haha:
just realised i have 1,700 (+1) posts! 
xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

xprincessx said:


> i know it's going so quick now! I'm scared to go into that section though - they're all having babies lol! x

ah don't be scared, cummon over :) join us in third tri - i got a little while before i pop out a baby (hopefully) :coffee:
generally we all just start to go a little off our rockers by third tri!! :) 
xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: you'll be fine there hon!
> not too long before we're popping out our own babas. :haha:
> just realised i have 1,700 (+1) posts!
> xxxx

woop!! post-a-holic or what.. maybe someone needs a life :winkwink: not that i can talk :blush: always on here :dohh:
xxxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

It's still June 18th here, so I have exactly ONE MONTH before I'm due! :shock:

I honestly don't think I'll make it that long though. I suspect she'll be here in 2 1/2 weeks time.


----------



## KiansMummy

27 Wks and Im now in 3rd tri :D xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

31 weeks :D
x


----------



## bbyno1

33 weekss:dance:x


----------



## EmandBub

what? ellie how're you already 33 weeks? :rofl:
and lmao! Oi missy!! i do have a life thankyoou v. much :haha:
xxx


----------



## x-xJenix-x

32 weeks 2daii
:cloud9:
x


----------



## aob1013

27 weeks, third tri :happydance: xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I moved up in my ticker, only one box to go :D


----------



## bbyno1

ema how are you already catchin up with me :haha:
time is flying thoo..nearly just got everything sorted now tho since finding out im having a girl lol x


----------



## leoniebabey

My LO was 1 month yesterday :D


----------



## Jadelm

123 days to go :happydance: ... not a real milestone but I'm feeling really happy today and also.. that doesn't seem like too long! Only 24 days and I'll be into double digits heehee


----------



## veganmum2be

omg leonie, it seems like yesterday i saw the post that said you had given birth :shock:

time really is flying by!! :D


----------



## Jadelm

veganmum2be said:


> omg leonie, it seems like yesterday i saw the post that said you had given birth :shock:
> 
> time really is flying by!! :D

I thought that too! x


----------



## EmandBub

wait, so bub is deff. a girl then elle? 
xxxx


----------



## samface182

34 weeks pregnant today! only 3 weeks til full term..
ooft, that's scary :shock:
feels like last week i got my BFP
xx


----------



## bbyno1

DEFFINATLY a girl! lol
looks like none of your lil girls is gunna be getting with my 'prince' :rofl: x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

39 Days!! :) (cause i didn't get to post at 40, cause i kept falling asleep all day!) xx


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Lillie is 11days old today. Where does time go!


----------



## samface182

bbyno1 said:


> DEFFINATLY a girl! lol
> looks like none of your lil girls is gunna be getting with my 'prince' :rofl: x

but my boy can get your princess! ;)
xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Won't be long til I'm in single figures!
x


----------



## bbyno1

ahh everyones moving so quickly along!!x


----------



## EmandBub

wow elle! :hugs: 
you thought of any names yet?
:rofl: this is true, but i'm sure Aiden will won't he Sam? or Jazmin's little man. :haha:
going to be a lot of potential suitors! 
xxxxx


----------



## bbyno1

lol i keep changing my mind on names (Abit like you lol)
bt i do like Faith atm n fob seems to agree so thats an optionn lol
when was your bump pic taken?x


----------



## aiimee12345

omg ellie!!!! a lil girl lol!!
its mad how all ov us are having girls lol!

x


----------



## bbyno1

omg i know!
i did feel abit left out by having a boy lool
so shocked when i found out tho!!
how you been?xx


----------



## MadamRose

1 week until double figures


----------



## rainbows_x

60 days to go :D


----------



## flower94

15 days left:)


----------



## EmandBub

i like Faith it's cute
and it was around 20-21 weeks 
i need to update it!!
xxxx


----------



## dizzy65

only 9 weeks left :)


----------



## Jadelm

23 weeks today :happydance: Only one more week til v-day! xxx


----------



## bbyno1

44days to go ;)haha just sounds good x


----------



## samface182

39 days to go. i forgot to post yesterday to say 40 
lol xx


----------



## Youngling

Its coming to quick!!! Im scared


----------



## xprincessx

exactly 3 months until due date now!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

2 weeks to go! :D
x


----------



## xprincessx

Officially 27 weeks now - 3rd trimester!! Can't believe it =O x


----------



## EmandBub

congrats Janet!!
xx


----------



## MadamRose

but late but i was 25 weeks to days ago :D


----------



## KiansMummy

only 85 days to go x


----------



## Jadelm

6 days til viability.. :D


----------



## MadamRose

Im almost at 100days to go :D


----------



## xprincessx

Due#1-2010 said:


> Im almost at 100days to go :D

will go really quick now! it's an amazing feeling to be 100 days - i started bouncing round the room lol OH thought i was mad haha x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i think i would cartwheel down it if i could. 100 feels like nothing :wohoo: and now i have a home birth to look forward to i have even more excuses to be excessive with the cleaning to keep busy :D


----------



## EmandBub

only 3 days to go until then Phillippa!! :happydance::hugs:
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> only 3 days to go until then Phillippa!! :happydance::hugs:
> xxx

Yes i know im so excited. And its less that 17 weeks untill we will 100% have bubs, and thats even taking into account chances of going over due, only 14weeks +5 until due date :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Adrienne

40 days left! Had a check up today, as well. Baby's head is 1/5 engaged, and everything's looking great. And next time I go, I'm getting swabbed for Group B Strep. Ahhhh! I can't believe I'm getting so close! :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: you and your counting Phillippa!!
But it does seem unreal
xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Baby's locked and ready to go! My MW said she's unsure if I'll make it to my next appt (2 days before 38 weeks) and she'll be really shocked if I make it to the appt after that because of how low Livi is. :yipee: :yipee:

And ONLY 2 DAYS UNTIL FULL TERM!!!!! :shock:


----------



## EmandBub

omgg Ally!! are you excited and ready for her to come?
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> :haha: you and your counting Phillippa!!
> But it does seem unreal
> xxx

Can you blame me :lol: im so excited it just want it to get nice and close.

And Croc i hope she decides she will show her face for you soon, as once your term no problems at all :D


----------



## bbyno1

34weeks! 3 weeks till full termm x:D


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Not a milestone really but 12 days to go!
x


----------



## MadamRose

^^ when i get to there everyday will be a milestone, your so close to being due :dust: to you hope you get to see you little on soon :D


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Thanks hun, just thinking any day now would be nice :)
x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes you are doing anything to try and get your little girlie here? once i get to 38 weeks i have said i will :haha:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Yep everything but nothing's working :(
x


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless well lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: labour dust for you :D


----------



## rainbows_x

32 weeks today :)


----------



## EmandBub

Donna and Elle you guys have really not got long to go!
it's gone really fast!!
xxx


----------



## KiansMummy

28 weeks today 12 to go xx


----------



## dizzy65

59 days left :)


----------



## aiimee12345

this isnt a milestone haha!... but i just booked a 4d scan :)
am soooooooooooo excited!!

x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

EmandBub said:


> omgg Ally!! are you excited and ready for her to come?
> xxx

Shit no, I'm not ready! :rofl: I'm ready to meet her, but I don't think any new mom is ever really _ready_, kwim? I guess I'm as ready as I can be though.

AND HOLY CRAP! I scared the hell out of myself this morning! I woke up and I was all wet, my pants, my sheets, my shirt. I thought my water broke! Turns out the water bottle I keep next to my pillow spilled because I forgot to put the cap back on it when I woke up and took a sip. :blush:


----------



## xprincessx

90 days to go! x


----------



## EmandBub

Croc-O-Dile said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> omgg Ally!! are you excited and ready for her to come?
> xxx
> 
> Shit no, I'm not ready! :rofl: I'm ready to meet her, but I don't think any new mom is ever really _ready_, kwim? I guess I'm as ready as I can be though.
> 
> AND HOLY CRAP! I scared the hell out of myself this morning! I woke up and I was all wet, my pants, my sheets, my shirt. I thought my water broke! Turns out the water bottle I keep next to my pillow spilled because I forgot to put the cap back on it when I woke up and took a sip. :blush:Click to expand...


:rofl: :rofl: i'm ashamed to say i might have peed a tiny little bit just now.
i would've freaked out and run downstairs screaming "She's coming, She's coming" :haha:
that could've been interesting ;)
yeah ikwym :)
xxxx


----------



## aiimee12345

omg ally bet u was scared!!!!!!!! .... 

i remember a few weeks ago i stood up & something was dripping out of me i rang the hospital they told me to go up & it wasnt my waters :S but i dont think i had wet myself lol x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

not a pregnancy milestone, but i'm officially an adult tomorrow!! x


----------



## aiimee12345

allier276 said:


> not a pregnancy milestone, but i'm officially an adult tomorrow!! x

ooooooooo happy birthday 4 tomorow :D :kiss:

xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

aiimee12345 said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> not a pregnancy milestone, but i'm officially an adult tomorrow!! x
> 
> ooooooooo happy birthday 4 tomorow :D :kiss:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thank youu!! :) hehe!! :happydance:
xxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

happy birthday for in 45 minutes Alex hon!!
hope you have a great day 
xxxxx


----------



## FayDanielle

Single figures today!!!
99 DAYS TO GOOO!
x


----------



## Jayde1991

19 weeks =D
and my youngest is teething really bad now so she should hopefully should have more then 2 teeth at the top soon


----------



## ~RedLily~

allier276 said:


> not a pregnancy milestone, but i'm officially an adult tomorrow!! x

Happy Birthday! :cake:


Not really a milestone but 1 day overdue.


----------



## aiimee12345

still no sign of the little madam then kirsty? xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

oh no she has no intention of moving :haha:


----------



## veganmum2be

i haven't used a baby gaga ticker on my siggy for ages but i check it all the time, and today i moved up a box!!! :dance:
so i put it on! :lol:


----------



## FayDanielle

Another milestone!
26 weeks today!!!
x


----------



## Zebra Stars

not a milestone but getting fed up & my ribs are really hurting :haha:


----------



## SpelmanMommy

30 weeks today!!! woo hoo!!!!


----------



## aiimee12345

lol zebra stars i agree!!! ... my ribs have been hurting for ages... but only after bout 3 o clock :S weird lol! every day but after 3 lol!

n lol kirsty... just think 2weeks today she will DEFINETELY be here :D


x


----------



## EmandBub

since it's after 12am...
i've only got 100 days to go! :happydance:
xxxx


----------



## RachelRae

18 weeks today!!! :flower:

2 days till I get my gender scan <3 ahh!


----------



## newmommy23

yay 22 weeks today!and with it, my first round of maybe Braxton Hicks?!


----------



## bbyno1

40days to goo:Dx


----------



## MadamRose

100 days to go :D :dance: double figures tomorrow


----------



## x__Hannah__x

single figures tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## samface182

35 weeks pregnant! :happydance:

5 weeks till due date, 2 weeks till full term! :D xx


----------



## EmandBub

double figures!! :happydance:
xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I never did post my full term milestone in here! So full term + 2 days! :haha:

Also, only 19 days until due date!!! I'm finally in the 10's count down!! :yipee:


----------



## EmandBub

only 20 days to go for you!!
i can't believe you're already full term :blush: :rofl:
xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I know, it's insane! And actually, it's 1:30am here, so technically only 19 days :winkwink:


----------



## bbyno1

into the 30's!!
ahh 39 days:Dx


----------



## xSophieBx

39 weeks today.. Still no sign :( Got midwife 2day thou! xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

43 days lol


----------



## bbyno1

wer all getting soo close!:D:D:Dx


----------



## Jayde1991

found out today that i am having a girl


----------



## Jadelm

Congrats Jayde!

2 more days til viable :happydance: x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Single figures :D 
x


----------



## MadamRose

Double figures 99days :D


----------



## aiimee12345

congrats girls :)
&
congrats jayde on the girlie :D :D :D

x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

congratulations everyonee!! :) can't believe everyone is so far along alreadyy!! 

my milestone today is Lastbox :cloud9: hopefully she comes soon, getting a tad imaptient now!! 
xxxxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

not a milestone but i FINALLY learned how to do multiple quotes :happydance: :rofl:


----------



## bbyno1

Kirsty90 said:


> not a milestone but i FINALLY learned how to do multiple quotes :happydance: :rofl:

lool i still dont know how to do that :haha:x


----------



## Jadelm

Kirsty90 said:
 

> not a milestone but i FINALLY learned how to do multiple quotes :happydance: :rofl:

HOW?! 
x


----------



## ~RedLily~

bbyno1 said:


> Kirsty90 said:
> 
> 
> not a milestone but i FINALLY learned how to do multiple quotes :happydance: :rofl:
> 
> lool i still dont know how to do that :haha:xClick to expand...




Jadelm said:


> Kirsty90 said:
> 
> 
> not a milestone but i FINALLY learned how to do multiple quotes :happydance: :rofl:
> 
> HOW?!
> xClick to expand...

:haha: had to do that lol.

click on the little + sign next to quote on all the posts you want to quote.


----------



## bbyno1

testing testing 123 x


----------



## bbyno1

poo:(


----------



## Youngling

haha. 
i wondered what u were all on about.
I thought u meant multiple quotes like car insurance or something
haha
xx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl:
xxx


----------



## dizzy65

32 weeks :D


----------



## newmommy23

I wish I could figure out even one insurance quote >.<


----------



## EmandBub

26 weeks! Only one more week until 3rd tri 
xxx


----------



## xSophieBx

6 days to go... Saw the midwife yesterday & she can only feel tiny bit of the babies head so shes nrli engaged, & Ive got a midwife coming round next tuesday(on my due date) to do a membrane sweep, as I think im gonna go over :( xx


----------



## bbyno1

38 days (yes my faveourtie number ;)hehe)x


----------



## stephx

34 weeeeks! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Adrienne

35 weeks!


----------



## veganmum2be

120 days to go! :D


----------



## MadamRose

26 weeks, only one week until 3rd and final tri :yipee:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

30 days to goo!!! :) woop!!! 
:dust: start getting ready bubba!! - please don't let me go over :cry:
xxxx


----------



## Jadelm

Aaaaaaaah YAY :D


----------



## EmandBub

wow Alex!!
make sure you keep us updated missy :winkwink:
not long to go until full term!
xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

39 weeks today, 7 days to go!
Come on baba!
:)
x


----------



## MadamRose

I get married this month i know its not a pregnancy milestone but very exciting :yipee:


----------



## Jadelm

Yay I'm viable!! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

congrats on being viable :D


----------



## veganmum2be

23 weeks today! :D
1 week until v day! :dance:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahh congratulations on being viable jade...

and thank you jade and em.. :) i will deffo keep you updated.. getting nervous, but so impatient nowww!!! ahhhh!! 
can't believe i'm now due this month!! :) ahhh!!
xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

37 days:D!
cmon last box!!lol x


----------



## KiansMummy

79 days not a milestone really, but it sounds gd x


----------



## xprincessx

28 weeks today! x


----------



## samface182

2nd of july, which means exactly one month til my due date! its getting so close :happydance:

xx


----------



## Jadelm

Omg Sam that's SO exciting!! x


----------



## bbyno1

36dayss:D:Dx


----------



## xSophieBx

4 days to go.. & gets more n more fed up cos NOTHING seems to be happening x


----------



## samface182

last box! aaagh! :haha: xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

6 days to go and fed up!
x


----------



## Zebra Stars

40 days left


----------



## rainbows_x

50 days to go!
Will probably be less but I don't care :haha:

Also almost 4 weeks till full term!


----------



## Youngling

On my last box and LO is due exactly one month today
xx


----------



## KiansMummy

29 weeks Today  x


----------



## xSophieBx

3 days to go.. xx


----------



## emmylou209

V day 2day!!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

congtas on v day :D


----------



## EmandBub

congrats on your v-day emmylou!
& sophie i hope something starts happening soon hon :-(
lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for you!
xxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

33 Weeks!
x


----------



## samface182

30 days to go! :happydance:
xx


----------



## bbyno1

35 weeks!
&&
35 days!!xx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: wow Ellie!!
& i'm so happy you made it to 33 weeks Donna!
just 4 to go hon!
xxx


----------



## bbyno1

ema yours seems 2 be flying by!!x


----------



## EmandBub

i know!!
i remember when i was only 12 weeks! :haha:
it's flying by
only 4 days until 3rd tri now
& not long until you've got baby in your arms :hugs:
xxx


----------



## x-xJenix-x

34 weeks todaii :flower:
:cloud9:
xx


----------



## xSophieBx

2 Days to go xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

38 weeks!! Only 14 days to go.


----------



## bbyno1

EmandBub said:


> i know!!
> i remember when i was only 12 weeks! :haha:
> it's flying by
> only 4 days until 3rd tri now
> & not long until you've got baby in your arms :hugs:
> xxx

not in a rude way but i rememba always thinkin aww your so early on when i was far ahead now its like your rite there behind me!lol

34 days!! c'mon twenties!!x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

4 days to go! :)
x


----------



## AriannasMama

I am in the third tri now, woohoo!


----------



## bbyno1

looks like lots of babies r on the way within the next 1 or 2 weeks!x


----------



## xSophieBx

Yeh theres gonna b hardly neoone left in teen pregnancy, we'll all be in teen parenting lol xx


----------



## EmandBub

don't leave us ladies! :hugs: :rofl:
i'm jealous!
you'll all be having your babes and we'll still be here waiting 
xxx


----------



## samface182

36 weeks! :yipee:

only one week til full term.. scary stuff!

xx


----------



## FayDanielle

27 weeks today...

Im classing it today as ive not been to bed yet lol!!


13 weeks until bubs is due :D
x


----------



## xSophieBx

Bubba is due TOMOZ! Eek xx


----------



## missynz

i had my first scan and heard babys heartbeat for the first time,im pretty much 12 weeks :)https://img145.imageshack.us/img145/1557/baby50008.jpg


----------



## bbyno1

lol im gnna miss all you girls:(

33days..then i might be in teen pareting aswell;)ahah x


----------



## Youngling

Only 4 weeks untill due date, 1 till full term.
Hopefully iv got less then 4 weeks to go
xx


----------



## Jadelm

I don't want everyone to leave and not be pregnant anymore :cry: come back and visit here girlys!! x


----------



## bbyno1

i agree!!
we all get so close on this teenage forum i think because there isnt that that many of us:(
and more seem to be having their babies and leaving than new people joinin lol x


----------



## xSophieBx

Thats so true! I'll probs still come on here hehe. Jade u will be joining us b4 u know it! xx


----------



## bbyno1

il deffo be coming on here and the teenage parenting but i wanna keep updated with everything thats happening with all the girls that are behind me thats why:Dx


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: you'll be there in no time elle!
xx


----------



## vinteenage

20 weeks today, I'm halfway through!

When did you girls "pop"? I'm starting to feel like I never will.


----------



## EmandBub

i sort of did around 20 weeks i think 
you've got time hon!!
some people don't pop until around 30 weeks!
xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

I didn't pop until around 26 weeks really!

And today is a mile stone for me, everyday is now haha! One week since my contractions started & I got the positive fibronectin, so I am happy she's still cooking!
xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Mine took ages to pop.. I'd say I was gone 30w til i looked noticeably pregnant.. think thats cos Ive put weight on my bum and tops of legs too, instead of all on my bump lol. and yay thats good news rainbow_x :) MY DUE DATE TOMOZ!! xx


----------



## EmandBub

nearly 34 weeks hon
only 4 weeks to go
:hugs: 
xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahh i keep missing my important days.. 25 days to go (Cause i haven't been to bed, but it's actually 24, cause it's gone midnight)... 
ahh cummon bubba... i don't wanna wait any more.. i had weirdo pains thoughhh... 
FX!!
and OMGGGGG!! em, i can't believe you're 34 weeks nowww!! wow!! :) hehe.. 
xxxx


EDIT: It's late - i got confsued :haha: let me off.. :blush: :blush: :) i was gunna say OMG! OMG! haha
xxxx


----------



## xprincessx

80 days to go now!! x


----------



## xSophieBx

HAPPY DUE DATE TO MEEEEEEEE xx


----------



## bbyno1

32dayss!!:D:D i should be moving up to my last box soon! lol
x


----------



## MadamRose

Last day in 2nd tri :D
Also exactly 3 months until im due


----------



## EmandBub

last day in 2nd tri
x


----------



## xSophieBx

lol its my last day in third tri.. now its gonna b fourth friggen fed up tri xx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl:
hope she comes for you soon honey
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
x


----------



## xSophieBx

lol thanks for the dust :) well done on making it to third tri.. I think it goes the quickest out of all tri's.. part from the last 2 weeks drag xx


----------



## EmandBub

really?
people keep saying it was the slowest of the three!
x


----------



## xSophieBx

Oh.. well I kinda split up with fob at 32w and then was busying myself sorting stuff out etc so I spose thats y mine went quick.. Keep urself busy busy busy :D xx


----------



## EmandBub

oo i'm sorry hon :hugs:
well you're better off without him then!
good advice 
xx


----------



## bbyno1

seeing as its gone midnight-1month exactlyy:D:Dxx


----------



## MadamRose

27 weeks so 3rd tri for me :happydance:


----------



## bbyno1

31 days to goo !!
cant wait for friday so i can say 29 :haha:x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: every day is a mile stone for you huh elle?
reached 3-rd tri today!
x


----------



## xSophieBx

Yay congrats em :) not long now ellie xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

i had my baby :) lol.


----------



## EmandBub

thankyoou!
hope babe comes soon hon
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Kirsty90 said:


> i had my baby :) lol.

Im jealous!! How many days over did u go? I cant remember. Hurry up and do ur birth story and post pics :D xx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: congrats Kirsty!!
she's beautiful :-D
x


----------



## bbyno1

of course it iss:Dlool
you wil see me posting in here everyday til the end:rofl:

congrats on ur 3rd trii x :dance:


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: i look forward to it then
& thankyoou!
x


----------



## ~RedLily~

i went 5 days overdue. wont be long for you now :)
ive put some pics in the teen parenting show your baby thread. i cant do more right now because ive got ella on me atm lol.


----------



## xSophieBx

My sweep went well so im hopeful! Aw I will go take a look.. bet shes gorgeous xx


----------



## EmandBub

Kirsty she's absolutely stunning!
x


----------



## MadamRose

Shes lovely kirsty :D


----------



## rainbows_x

44 days to go!

I know it's not a proper milestone but I'm getting close to 34 weeks!
Hang in there baby, else I won't be happy :growlmad:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Fxed for you Donna! Every week counts! :hugs:

I'm finally in the 10 day count down!!! And tomorrow I'll be SINGLE DIGITS!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

Ally that was quick!!! 
& you made it past 38 weeks :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:
xx


----------



## stephx

Day late but 35 weeks :happydance: 

Seems so close now :)

xx


----------



## xSophieBx

2 days OVERdue now.. Well done girls on getting close now :) xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I know! Damn doctor was wrong! :growlmad:
Well, I still got 2 more days before I'm 39 weeks, so maybe she'll come then!


----------



## EmandBub

Well you'll definitely have a July baby either way right? :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:
xxxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Yeah, unless I manage to go two weeks overdue! That would be a nightmare! :nope:


----------



## EmandBub

i hope you don't hon!!
post that eviction notice, see if it helps :haha:
:dust::dust::dust:
xxx


----------



## bbyno1

30 days whoopp:)x


----------



## veganmum2be

24 weeks!! :dance:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i don't have one today.. but i've reached the ultimate maximum of fed up ness... 
i saw a doctor yesterday who was actually a right spanner and kept calling me the wrong flipping name, and telling me i'm 30 weeks.. i was like NO i'm nearly 37, she was like so your 30 weeks and 7 days, that makes 31 weeks.. i was like NO!!! :/ 

then i told her about my back problems, and that's why i was there to find out if they needed to do anything (or if i needed a c-section, which i didn't want, but they had to make sure), and she was like mmm i dunno really, i haven't looked at your notes (WTH?!), then she was like i'll prescribe you some pain killers, but don't take them if you think you'll go into labour within 48 hours - how will i know if i'm going to be in labour in the next 48 hours...

so yeah i officially can't move, or anything.. :/ 
but i'm full term tomorrow!
xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

90day to go :yipee: feels like its getting closer


----------



## EmandBub

i'm sorry Alex.. some people should really learn what they're talking about :dohh:
i hope she comes for you soon
i'd be pissed of too! :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

EmandBub said:


> i'm sorry Alex.. some people should really learn what they're talking about :dohh:
> i hope she comes for you soon
> i'd be pissed of too! :hugs:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> xxxxx

Thank you em! :hugs: 

it was funny in a way, she poked my belly and was like does this hurt, i was like errrr yeah :wacko: what are you doing, then she looked at me, and was like i measure you at 30 cm's.. i was like you don't want a tape measure to measure with?! :wacko:
she didn't even seem like a doctor!! 
my OH thought it was funny though! :dohh:
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: maybe she was a mental patient disguised as a doctor? :winkwink:
what a ridiculous woman!
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

44 days to go!
23 until full term.

It can't come quick enough! I have such bad period like pains atm, and my SPD is playing up :cry:

xx


----------



## EmandBub

hon you've only got 23 days to go until you can start trying to get her out!
she'll be here happy and healthy in no time :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Getting induced tomoz! So my next milestone should be a healthy happy baby :D hehe xx


----------



## bbyno1

ahh:)i shall be waiting for my text..
whenever im out n get a text coz i obv cant see whats going on ,on bnb i keep thinkin uv gone into labour lol x


----------



## xSophieBx

Lol i'll txt u, I need company cos its gonna b a looooong process, so I can keep updating u with every twinge :haha:. Ive got such bad backache.. might go into labour myself tonight! xx


----------



## bbyno1

it mite be a short process u never know:D
u are/were 2 cms n didnt even know so i rekon u mite be one of those that to get 5 without much pain n fast:)
fingers n toes crosed u go in tonight!!i cud wake up in the mornin and ul already of given birth lol x


----------



## xSophieBx

I reckon ive got a lil stubborn madam in there thou lol. Will soon see! Im gonna try and do it on just gas n air.. unless I have to be proper proper induced then im gona need an epidural cos its more painful when ur induced apparently! xx


----------



## bbyno1

is it really??
alot of ppl say its like a relief when you can push coz then u know your actually getin somewhere n its a nice feeling lol its weird but i really cnt wait to just find out what it actually feels like!
i got midwife tomorow coz i mite have OC-that itching thing..if i do i get induced at 37 weeks-ish!x


----------



## xSophieBx

Oh god, let me know how u get on! I hope u dont have it.. 
If ur induced u wont get ur waterbirth... Yeh I heard wen ur on the drip it makes ur contractions really intense apparently.. Im trying the pessary 1st so hopefully wont need that with ne luck xx


----------



## bbyno1

your be fine watch..i just gtta feeling ur birth story is guna be a gd one n your guna have one of the easier labours:)
ah i hope i dont have it either so i stil get my water birth lol im going nex sunday to get checked out if im even allowed it yet!they gota read threw all my notes from the beginin before saying yeh!
x


----------



## xSophieBx

Hopefully.. keep ur fingers crossed hehe. Im not gonna wanna tell u how bad it is incase I scare u lol. 
As long as u dont have the OC thing, ur low risk so I cant imagine they'd say no to u having it.. Hopefully u get it thou :D I was thinking bout the pool.. but I just know if im in pain Im gonna wanna walk round a room etc or do something! I have heard pools help prevent u from tearing thou so theres a bonus xx


----------



## bbyno1

noo scare me if need be lool i think my birth story wioll probly scare every1 coz im abit OTT when it comes to things like that lol :/
thats true..like be pacing the room n that!i think id wanna be but then i can imagine me just kickin at the water and soaking everyone :haha:
i really dontt wanna tear :( i know it sounds stupid but if u tear how do they know how much to stitch u back up?like it mite not go the same again :S x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

9 DAYS TO GO!!! :happydance: SINGLE DIGITS! :happydance:


----------



## bbyno1

TWENTY 9;) days to goo x


----------



## xprincessx

29 weeks today x


----------



## EmandBub

Janet, 29 weeks? :rofl:
You reaching 57 weeks unlike us?
:haha:
woww Ally! Single digits :-D
xx


----------



## xprincessx

lol you've lost me, what do you mean? haha x


----------



## EmandBub

Oh fuck it's me! :rofl:
i thought you meant 29 weeks to go!
but my brain didn't realise you meant you _are_ 29 weeks today :haha: :dohh:
xxx


----------



## xprincessx

hahaha thank god for that i re read my message like 10 times to see if i'd got it wrong and couldnt understand it lmao preggo brain haha x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: oh godd i'm so sorry! :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I really like that the last 3 milestones are all 9s:
9 days, 29 days, 29 weeks. :winkwink:


----------



## EmandBub

89 days for me! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Youngling

24days. Doesnt seem long at all when u say it in days
xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Good luck girls not long to go :)
x


----------



## bbyno1

:haha: 
days sound so much shorter than weeks so iv converted to saying days now:Dx


----------



## ~RedLily~

i know its not a pregnancy milestone but Elayna was a week old yesterday :)


----------



## abbSTAR

awww, thats lovely Kirsty!
congratulations by the way, times going to fly by now! 
Goodluck for the future hppe you and Elayna stay happy and healthy xx


----------



## MadamRose

89 days now :D


----------



## veganmum2be

111 days to go. :D


----------



## KiansMummy

30 weeks today which means only 10 to


----------



## KiansMummy

(70 days ) time seems to be flying! X


----------



## mrsmartin91

11 days! Yipeee!!


----------



## AriannasMama

28 weeks today, so im now 7 months :-0.


----------



## MadamRose

88 days :D


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: nice milestone Phillippa ;-) 
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Well the numbers match :haha: means its getting closer


----------



## rainbows_x

34 WEEKS TODAY :)

One week until my 20th birthday.

Three weeks until full term.

& three weeks one day until mine & OH's anniversary :D


----------



## emmylou209

25 weeks ladies yay!!!!!!!


----------



## bbyno1

36weeks today:D
this time next week il be full termm x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

*FULL TERM* (yesterday).. but wasn't allowed on all day, cause i was spending quality time with the OH.. 

ohhh and i still have a milestone todayyy!! :happydance: 20 days to go!! ahhhh so scary and excitinggg!! Cummon bubbaaaa!! 
xxxxxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

rainbows_x said:


> 34 WEEKS TODAY :)
> 
> One week until my 20th birthday.
> 
> Three weeks until full term.
> 
> & three weeks one day until mine & OH's anniversary :D

thats just reminded me its my birthday in just over a week, i had totally forgotten :haha:

Congrats on 34 weeks aswell.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

39 weeks!! :shock: 7 DAYS TO GO! :happydance:

Damn doctors told me I wouldn't make it past 38! LIARS! :grr:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless ya hun, come on baby :dust:


----------



## FayDanielle

28 weeks today, which makes me 7 months in calendar months :D
x


----------



## Youngling

Full term tomorrow. Come on baby!!
xx


----------



## newmommy23

24 weeks! yeee!


----------



## RachelRae

20 weeks today! Half way there yay,


----------



## samface182

22 days to go! full term tomorrow! :happydance:
c'mon baby!

xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

Im due this time next month


----------



## newmommy23

vday!


----------



## aob1013

30 weeks :cloud9:


----------



## x-xJenix-x

35 weeks
1 week till my 19th :) 
:cloud9:


----------



## KiansMummy

69 days to go xx


----------



## LizzieC

V-day :happydance:


----------



## bbyno1

27days to goo!!
i remember being at 27 weeks lool x


----------



## xprincessx

75 days to go x


----------



## bbyno1

26dayss:Dx


----------



## Youngling

Full term today
xx


----------



## samface182

FULL TERM :yipee:
xx


----------



## MadamRose

For all the people full term and over :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: hope things get going for yu soon


----------



## rainbows_x

40 days :)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awww, congratulations - i dunno if it counts, but my baby girl is finally engaged, and midwife thinks she's probably on her wayyyy - not dilated or anything yet thoughhh :( HURRY UPP BUBBA PLEASEEE!!! :dust: 

and :dust: to anyone else who's fed up of waiting too!!
xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

ahh reallyy?
omg like on her way how soon?did they say?:)
see!! told you something would happen!xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yeahh.. well i was really excited like ohh she's engaging, and stuff, but tbh i don't really have anything else :( so think i still got agesss.. 
nope i think they just said it to shut me up - they were like she should be here soon, but i didn't know how they could tell? 
still feels like it's never gunna come though 
xxxx


----------



## samface182

it's my birthday!
it's a milestone to me, cos i remember thinking when i first fell pregnant that i would hit full term the day before my birthday and i remember hoping that he would come on my birthday. don't see that happening now though :haha:

xx


----------



## dizzy65

34 weeks today :)


----------



## MadamRose

28 weeks, and the baby in my ticker seems to have got bigger :D


----------



## bbyno1

allier276 said:


> yeahh.. well i was really excited like ohh she's engaging, and stuff, but tbh i don't really have anything else :( so think i still got agesss..
> nope i think they just said it to shut me up - they were like she should be here soon, but i didn't know how they could tell?
> still feels like it's never gunna come though
> xxxx

engaging is the 1st step tho just look at it like that:D
my midwife tells me she looks comfterble in there so that doesnt look half as good as her tellin you she should be here soon:D
xx


----------



## bbyno1

24days!!
comon i need to be able to say 19,18,17:haha:xx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww only 5 days until you can you that :thumbup:


----------



## Jayde1991

My OH proposed to me last night


----------



## MadamRose

did you say yes?


----------



## Jayde1991

Due#1-2010 said:


> did you say yes?

I have not gave him an answer yet,but i will say yes but i am waiting let him sweat lol :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless him :haha: congrats
My OH asked me at a works party in front of a few 100 people i could have killed him :lol: i said yes straight away but people said i should have said i needed to think and waiting 10-20 mins before giving him an answer. He managed to guess my ring size perfectly :D


----------



## Jayde1991

Due#1-2010 said:


> Aww bless him :haha: congrats
> My OH asked me at a works party in front of a few 100 people i could have killed him :lol: i said yes straight away but people said i should have said i needed to think and waiting 10-20 mins before giving him an answer. He managed to guess my ring size perfectly :D

omg i would have been so embrassed if my OH done that to me,aww bless congrates,yeah you should have made him wait it would have been funny lol.omg that is so cute how he guessed the right ring size,the ring my OH got was the one i have been looking at the the ring shop for a long time but i never brought it cos it cost so much,and he got it for my engament ring :D


----------



## MadamRose

Aww thats lovely :D
Yes i should have done thinking about it. I can't beleive its 10days until we get married now :D


----------



## Jayde1991

Due#1-2010 said:


> Aww thats lovely :D
> Yes i should have done thinking about it. I can't beleive its 10days until we get married now :D

:D yeah he is such a lovely guy.
omg i hope your wedding goes great and everything goes smoothly :D


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks i can't believe its so soon, its come round so quick, i wish i could say the same for the baby :haha:


----------



## Jayde1991

Due#1-2010 said:


> Thanks i can't believe its so soon, its come round so quick, i wish i could say the same for the baby :haha:

haha i know how you feel it feels like i have been pregnant for ever and it feels like the baby is forever away :haha:


----------



## KiansMummy

66 days not a proper mileston but sounds gd lol xx


----------



## EmandBub

28 weeks today, 9 weeks to go until full term and 12 to go until D-day
x


----------



## Zebra Stars

36weeks 2day


----------



## xprincessx

72 days to go...i know thats not a milestone but this week has dragged!!!!! x


----------



## samface182

19 days to go! sounds good, and it's now my age :haha:
xx


----------



## Mumma2B2010

Halfway there! I'm 20 weeks now!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

not a real milestone but im 9 weeks now. and next week i'll be in double digits. xx


----------



## emmylou209

100 days!!!!! til due day


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Aww, congratulations everyone! SarahLouise - i felt like i was only9 weeks yesterday, it'll actually fly - make the most of it thoughh!! :) 
xxxx


----------



## veganmum2be

25 weeks today, 15 weeks to go :dance:


----------



## MadamRose

had 28 week midwife appointment today, i know its not a proper mile stone


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Em, 28 weeks?! REALLYY?!?! wowww!! that's come round soo quicklyy!! :) 

veganmum2be, already 25 weeks?! 
ahh i can't believe how far along everyone is!! 

i've got 15 days to go - not a proper milestone, but heyyy, at the moment, everyday is a milestone!! 
xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

23days!!x


----------



## veganmum2be

i know i can't believe it really.
day to day seems to draggg but really it is flying by :shock:


----------



## mum#1

1 WEEK TO GO!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

veganmum2be said:


> i know i can't believe it really.
> day to day seems to draggg but really it is flying by :shock:

that's exactly howww i felt.. i can't work out where it's all gone, i'm sad i have no scans and stuff, but i can't wait to meet her now.. 

but right now it's dragging more than ever, but when i think about it, i didn't even notice where last week went!! :shrug:
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

it's flying by for me! :rofl:
i can't believe within 14 weeks I'll have my baby home :-D
xxx


----------



## xprincessx

30 weeks today!!
10 weeks to go!!
70 days left woohoo lol x


----------



## Zebra Stars

26 days left


----------



## emmylou209

double digits!!!!! and 26 weeks 2mz yay!!

plus 3 boxes left!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

mum#1 said:


> 1 WEEK TO GO!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Not gonna lie, I read this and was really jealous for a moment because you're due in one week! I even went as far as to think, "I can't wait until I only have a week left!" :dohh:

Only 2 days until my due date and 6 days until I'm induced! (even though I apparently think I have all the time in the world)


----------



## KiansMummy

Croc-O-Dile said:


> mum#1 said:
> 
> 
> 1 WEEK TO GO!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Only 2 days until my due date and 6 days until I'm induced! (even though I apparently think I have all the time in the world)Click to expand...

Wow you havent got long at all now, i didnt realise how close you was lots of labour dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust:


----------



## bbyno1

22days!
cant wait to be full term tomorrow:Dx


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm 20 tomorrow!
& I'm 35 weeks tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## Jayde1991

Addyson June started crawling forwards today :D


----------



## bbyno1

Ooh yess i can finally post it!!
Fulll termmmmmmm:dance:x


----------



## rainbows_x

Congrats Ellie :)

My birthday today! 20 :D
Bubs only has to hang in two more weeks till full term!

xxx


----------



## Zebra Stars

25days left


----------



## xSophieBx

Had my Baby girl :D xx


----------



## KiansMummy

31 weeks today xx


----------



## lovetaralyn

32 Weeks today!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Not a pregnancy milestone, but its my hen night, and a week until my wedding :yipee:


----------



## Eabha'sMum

20 weeks today.... halfway, oh and I got ENGAGED TODAY!!! and we put an offer on a house... and its only half 1 :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww wonderful news, congrats on the engagment


----------



## samface182

16 days to go :happydance:
xx


----------



## mum#1

Croc-O-Dile said:


> mum#1 said:
> 
> 
> 1 WEEK TO GO!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Not gonna lie, I read this and was really jealous for a moment because you're due in one week! I even went as far as to think, "I can't wait until I only have a week left!" :dohh:
> 
> Only 2 days until my due date and 6 days until I'm induced! (even though I apparently think I have all the time in the world)Click to expand...

Hahaha :haha: 
wow! well now you only have one day left untill due date!! :happydance: any signs its going to happen? ive said all the way through my pregnancy i REALLY want it to happen on the 18th, but i have NO signs at all. Ive convinced myself im going to go over :growlmad:


----------



## divershona

not much of a milestone but 22 weeks today ... only 2 weeks til V-day :D


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

omg! omg! omg! ally, 1 day?! really? i feel like my due date is soo far away, but you've been like just over a week ahead of me, my whole pregnancy - i can't believe it!! :shock: 

13 days left for me! :happydance: was 38 weeks yesterday - but forgot to post :dohh:
xxxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

80 days to go :happydance:
is there any way to make this a sticky thread?
x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

yeah!! sticky for the milestone thread :happydance:
xx


----------



## EmandBub

great minds think alike ;-)
do we need a mod to do it?
xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

mum#1 said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum#1 said:
> 
> 
> 1 WEEK TO GO!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Not gonna lie, I read this and was really jealous for a moment because you're due in one week! I even went as far as to think, "I can't wait until I only have a week left!" :dohh:
> 
> Only 2 days until my due date and 6 days until I'm induced! (even though I apparently think I have all the time in the world)Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha :haha:
> wow! well now you only have one day left untill due date!! :happydance: any signs its going to happen? ive said all the way through my pregnancy i REALLY want it to happen on the 18th, but i have NO signs at all. Ive convinced myself im going to go over :growlmad:Click to expand...

I've been having contractions for about a week now. They come and go though, so nothing progressive. :( But I have my induction booked for the 22nd!
How funny would it be if you had your LO today and I had mine on the 22nd? We'd just be swapping due dates. :haha:

And Alex, I know what you mean!! I still feel like I have a long way to go and it's my damn due date! :dohh:

Which brings me to my milestone.....................................................
*I'm due today!!!!* :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## mum#1

Croc-O-Dile said:


> mum#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum#1 said:
> 
> 
> 1 WEEK TO GO!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Not gonna lie, I read this and was really jealous for a moment because you're due in one week! I even went as far as to think, "I can't wait until I only have a week left!" :dohh:
> 
> Only 2 days until my due date and 6 days until I'm induced! (even though I apparently think I have all the time in the world)Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha :haha:
> wow! well now you only have one day left untill due date!! :happydance: any signs its going to happen? ive said all the way through my pregnancy i REALLY want it to happen on the 18th, but i have NO signs at all. Ive convinced myself im going to go over :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I've been having contractions for about a week now. They come and go though, so nothing progressive. :( But I have my induction booked for the 22nd!
> How funny would it be if you had your LO today and I had mine on the 22nd? We'd just be swapping due dates. :haha:
> 
> And Alex, I know what you mean!! I still feel like I have a long way to go and it's my damn due date! :dohh:
> 
> Which brings me to my milestone.....................................................
> *I'm due today!!!!* :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:Click to expand...

YAY. congrats on making it to due date! :happydance:
at least you only have a maximum of four days to be overdue! thats soo good :) 
And as for me hvaing him on the 18th, its 6.30pm here and i still have no signs lol. so there goes my wishful thinking! :growlmad:
but it will be pretty sweet if we both had them on the 22nd lol :thumbup:


----------



## EmandBub

congrats on your d-day ally!
sorry you had to make it all the way to 40 weeks! :hugs:
atleast you know you've only got 4 days to go and this will all be over and you'll meet your little girl
:dust::dust::dust:
xxx


----------



## bbyno1

20 days!
omg now its sounding closer:Dx


----------



## KiansMummy

My tickers moved up :-D xxx


----------



## AyaChan

everyone is getting so close now :D good luck girlies :D


----------



## EmandBub

everyone will be in teen parenting soon!
x


----------



## rainbows_x

2 weeks today will be mine & OH's one year anniversary :D
13 days till full term!

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

everything's all happening together for you isn't it Donna!
x


----------



## pansylove

20 weeks half way yay :) x


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats on due day croc.
80days to go :D


----------



## rainbows_x

EmandBub said:


> everything's all happening together for you isn't it Donna!
> x

Yup :) I love it hehe.
Not that I'm expecting me and OH to do anything, I would like him to take me out for a meal! And cause it will be one day after full term I can have a curry :D

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: a two in one deal!
let's hope baby makes her appearance then!
x


----------



## newmommy23

I'm 25 weeks today!! Only 6 more days til double digits! omg


----------



## Jadelm

Yay nearly third tri :happydance: 95 days to go!! That really doesn't seem like many :happydance: xxx


----------



## samface182

now that it is past midnight..

38 weeks! :happydance:
only 2 weeks til due date! hurry up baby! xx


----------



## bbyno1

19 daysssss!!
out of the twenties finally:Dx


----------



## samface182

i know ive already posted today..

but OMG.. 2 weeks!? this is crazy :haha:
this is really flying in!
xx


----------



## veganmum2be

101 days to goooo :dance:

:D


----------



## divershona

not that big a deal but i now have no pre pregnancy trousers that i can fit into without having to have the button undone :D :D :D :D :D :D

that means my bump is growing :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xprincessx

just took a pic of my bump on my new camera and was HORRIFIED to see that the whole underside (belly button down) from my bump is absolutely heaving with stretchmarks...couldnt see them before cos of the positioning and my phone camera is rubbish so am not thinking twice about posting my bump pics lmao x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hehe!! :) because it's just got midnightt woop!! :) i've officially only got 10 days to go!! xx


----------



## EmandBub

wtf? how is it already 10 days to go? :hugs:
time is zooming past!
xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i know, i know!! deary me, i still feel like i should be about 16 - 18 weeks haha!! i wish she'd come now though, i really wanna meet her, and from her 3D/4D scan she looked soo gorgeous!! :) 
ahh i can't believe how close you are though eitherrr!! 29 weeks tomorrow (just to remind you, you can do your income support then!)
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: oo thanks Al!
i'm sure she's going to be beautiful!!! :hugs:
it's all going too fast!
xxxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

haha it's okayyy :) you probably already knew but thought i'd just say it, just in case anyways!! :thumbup: haha.. 
thank youu.. 
ahh you'll have your beautiful little one in no time at all!! :flower:
but seriously - when you get to 38 weeks - you will NOT be saying it's going too fast, you'll be saying this is taking longer than my whole ENITRE pregnancy!!
xxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

i seem to forget everything!
even if i write it down :dohh:
then my whole entire life! :rofl:
aww hon!
you've got a date for your induction though
so atleast you know that you won't go over that! :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yeah i havee.. like a latest date - it could be earlier than that though FX's!! :hugs: 

ahh i forget everything at the moment - i'd forget my belly, apart from it's attatched to me!!
xxxx


----------



## veganmum2be

100 days to go! :dance: :D


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

veganmum2be said:


> 100 days to go! :dance: :D

ahh yay!! double figures tomorrow for youu!! how excitingg!! :) it'll speed by!!
xxxx


----------



## veganmum2be

hehe :lol:
i posted yesterday cos 101 days sounded great, and today is last day in three figure numbers so i just HAD to post, and tomorrow will require another post cos it's 99 :shock: 

:wohoo:
how are you? 10 days :shock: :D


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

haha, oh don't worry i'm the same think i'll be posting in here EVERY day now.. although i'm hoping i won't have much longerrr Finger's crossedd!! :haha:
ahh i remember 99 days, feels actually like yesterday!! but at the time it felt like ages agoo.. 
xxxx


----------



## veganmum2be

haha yeah know what you mean. :lol:

i'm hoping the next few weeks will fly by, i'm moving house very very soon so i guess that will keep me busy :D xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ohh yeah, bet that'll make time REALLY flyyy!!
xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

only 18 days!!
seems so little but so far away still!x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ellie, i know exactly how you feel.. 10 days today, and i feel how i felt at 10 weeks.. feels like it's never gunna come round!!
xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

i look at your 10 days and im like omg your wayy ahead of me coz every day really is like a milestone lol im jelouss only 3days til your 39 weeks ahh x


----------



## MadamRose

29 weeks tomorrow (dont think i will have time to come on and post as got a few thigns to sort out for the wedding)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'm in early labor, is that a milestone? :winkwink:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i think thats a big milestone come on olivia :dust:


----------



## Eabha'sMum

:dust: for olivia!!!

lol xx


----------



## KiansMummy

60 day to go xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

Full term tomoro:happydance:


----------



## rainbows_x

Wow that's flown by Jaz!

I move up to my last box tomorrow, will be exactly one month before Lo is due :D


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Wow that's flown by Jaz!
> 
> I move up to my last box tomorrow, will be exactly one month before Lo is due :D

I know!!
So has yours!!
But at least your bubz is engaged litrally just found out mine isnt lol


----------



## Eabha'sMum

donna, she is staying safe and snug surely!!!


----------



## rainbows_x

Yup!
I bet I will go overdue now :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Zebra Stars

FULL TERM!!!:happydance:
37 weeks 2day


----------



## dizzy65

35 weeks down :thumbup:


----------



## bbyno1

only 17 more days til my duee date (i wont say until shes here as i think im going overdue:haha:)x


----------



## mum#1

5 hours untill due date (aus time) :)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

9 Days!! :) xx


----------



## bbyno1

also mine n OH's 5 year 3 month anniversary today:D
hes gone out to buy me n baby a pressie:)x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Awww that's really sweet!! :) hehe.. xx


----------



## veganmum2be

99 days to gooo :dance:

:D :lol:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

wow!! :) veganmum2be - that'll go soo quickly - i still remember you first joining!! xxxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Not a pregnancy milestone but my girl was 2 weeks old yesterday :]


----------



## rainbows_x

Last box!

One month till she is here!


----------



## EmandBub

29 weeks today 
only one week to go until i'm 30 weeks and then from then 10 weeks! 12 at most
xxx


----------



## samface182

12 days.
hurry up aiden! :(
xx


----------



## stefni_x

Only 50 days left :D ! x


----------



## stephx

FULL TERMMMM!! yayy! :happydance:

xx


----------



## KiansMummy

59 days xx


----------



## xprincessx

65 daysss x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

8 days (1 week AND 1 day) - it's the last time i'll ever get to say weeks and days till my little girl is due :cry: 
my pregnancy is nearly overrr!! but i can't wait to meet my baby girl now!! :cloud9:
please don't keep us waiting my little beauts!! 
xxxxxx


----------



## stephx

20 days :shock:

xx


----------



## bbyno1

16 days!
cmon weekend so i reach 38weeks!!x


----------



## mum#1

IT'S MY DUE DATE!! :happydance:


----------



## Zebra Stars

20 days:happydance:


----------



## x-xJenix-x

24 days :happydance: its going so fast!! :shock:

:flower:


----------



## veganmum2be

98 daysss! :dance: :D


----------



## rainbows_x

30 days to go! :D


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

it's gone midnight here, so i've offically only got 1 week till due datee!! but hopefully she'll be here before then - been feeling strange all night!!
xxxx


----------



## xprincessx

31 weeks down
9 weeks to go!! single figures woohoo

and only 6 weeks until full term! x


----------



## LoveAlways,

12 days!
Oh my goshh.. I just realized.. that's LESS THAN TWO WEEKS!!!
YAYAYYY!!!


----------



## bbyno1

15 days!!:D
had my belly ache all night long n still here so im hoping its a sign!x


----------



## MissMamma

Bexx is gna post on here every day from now on! :haha:
I can't believe how close some of you girls are getting! craaaazy!


----------



## veganmum2be

:rofl:

97 daysss :dance: :lol:

nah i wont do it *every* day! :lol:


----------



## bbyno1

lool this is the 1st thred i look for when i come online coz i get so excited to post another day down:haha:x


----------



## rainbows_x

In the twenties now!
29 days to go :D


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Not long now girlies! Soon the teen parenting section will be booming :winkwink:

My pregnancy milestone: I gave birth!
My personal milestone: I vaginally gave birth to a 8lbs 4oz baby even though the doctors said I couldn't! (Glad they guessed her weight wrong!)


----------



## bbyno1

aww congrats:D
what did they guess her weight as?
my scan showed her weighing 6lb 3 already and that was last week so im worried shes gunna be a bigg baby x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

They said 7lbs 10oz at the most. I've said through my whole pregnancy she was a big baby and she had big feet. Low and behold she's a big baby with big feet. :haha:
But if they knew she was going to be 8+ pounds they would have scheduled me for a section.


----------



## Jayde1991

congrates :D
23 weeks today


----------



## Eabha'sMum

thank god they did then... it is an experience i don't want to miss xx


----------



## newmommy23

100 days! tomorrow is single digits!


----------



## bbyno1

ooh..you done really well to give birth naturally then:)
sorry if its abit personal but did you tear?thats one thing im afraid of :(
i dunno why they havt even mentioned to me about c sections coz midwife is saying im looking at a 9lber now!i was only 5lb as a baby so sounds massive to me!x


----------



## samface182

10 days to go! :happydance:

aiden has 10 days to come before his mummy gets angry with him :haha:
xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

bbyno1 said:


> ooh..you done really well to give birth naturally then:)
> sorry if its abit personal but did you tear?thats one thing im afraid of :(
> i dunno why they havt even mentioned to me about c sections coz midwife is saying im looking at a 9lber now!i was only 5lb as a baby so sounds massive to me!x

I only had one 1st degree inner labia tear. I didn't feel it at all, but then again, I didn't feel anything :blush:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Croc-O-Dile said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> ooh..you done really well to give birth naturally then:)
> sorry if its abit personal but did you tear?thats one thing im afraid of :(
> i dunno why they havt even mentioned to me about c sections coz midwife is saying im looking at a 9lber now!i was only 5lb as a baby so sounds massive to me!x
> 
> I only had one 1st degree inner labia tear. I didn't feel it at all, but then again, I didn't feel anything :blush:Click to expand...

Can't believe how lucky you was, I had a 2nd degree tear it was horrible :(
Olivia's beautiful btw :)
x


----------



## xprincessx

not really a milestone but its my 18th birthday todayy x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

happy birthday!!!!
:cake:
xx


----------



## veganmum2be

happy birthday!!! :D xx


----------



## divershona

happy birthday :D

my milestone is .... only 1 week and 4 hours till little michael/elizabeth is viable :happydance::happydance:


----------



## rainbows_x

xprincessx said:


> not really a milestone but its my 18th birthday todayy x

Happy birthday!
x


----------



## AyaChan

happy birthday even though its nearly the next day :D x


----------



## rainbows_x

As it's gone midnight, one week till full term! :dance:
I sooo hope I can have my waterbirth :)

Though I have had so many signs today!
Stay in LO!
x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

i will keep everything crossed for you Donna xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

oh past midnight - 21 weeks :yipee:
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

30 weeks today! LO could be here in 7-10 weeks :-O.


----------



## AyaChan

everyone is super close now :happydance:


----------



## KiansMummy

32 weeks today wooo xx


----------



## MissMamma

Happy birthday xprincessx! I hope you're well and truly spoilt!
And Ally you did so well! I'm gna miss you on teen pregnancy tho :( with all your funny quips and comments :cry:
There's not really any milestone for me but apparently my baby's a foot long!!! :shock:


----------



## divershona

23 weeks today :D


----------



## emmylou209

27 weeks!!
Third tri!!
and less then three months til D-day


----------



## newmommy23

99 days :happydance:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

6 dayss!! :) xx


----------



## samface182

single digits! :happydance:
9 days to go! xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

Do you think we could get this thread stickied?? xx


----------



## bbyno1

38 weekss:D:D:D
xx


----------



## Youngling

Single digits!
Doesnt seem that long ago i was just in double digits
xx


----------



## samface182

Youngling said:


> Single digits!
> Doesnt seem that long ago i was just in double digits
> xx

i was saying that to my mum today. i can actually remember the exact day and telling my mum that i was in double digits and being excited. it seriously feels like last week!

:dust: for both of us ;)
xx


----------



## samface182

Eabha'sMum said:


> Do you think we could get this thread stickied?? xx

i was thinking this too :thumbup:
xx


----------



## divershona

this would be a really good sticky thread hehe, how do we go about getting it stickied?


----------



## samface182

i pm'd stircrazy :thumbup:
xx


----------



## StirCrazy

The maximum stickies in any forum is 4-5. There is already the max in this forum :)


----------



## Eabha'sMum

awwwww........ :( xx


----------



## samface182

aw, thanks anyway SC xx


----------



## divershona

awwwww no :(


----------



## dizzy65

one month left :)


----------



## cotawalls

21 weeks and I cant believe its already halfway over ):


----------



## bbyno1

13 days xx:D


----------



## Eabha'sMum

oh ellie it's getting close... :yipee: xx


----------



## bbyno1

yehh:dance:
cat wait til midwife on tues to see if she says im getting anywhere lol x


----------



## FayDanielle

30 weeks today :D
xx


----------



## Sophiiie

full term today! so excited! x


----------



## x-xJenix-x

37 weeks 2dayy :)
x


----------



## emmylou209

90 days and counting!!

and 2 boxes to go


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

5 days to go...
scan tomorrow - to see how much of my waters have leaked and growth and stuff.. then gotta go to the delivery suite to have a meeting with a doctor/consultant!! :) after having been at the hospital all day.. they decided my waters have deffinatly ruptured.. but they need to know how badly.. 
xxxx


----------



## xprincessx

60 days to go!! x


----------



## rainbows_x

Belly button has finally popped out :thumbup:
& I'm loosing my plug!
x


----------



## samface182

39 weeks today!
7 days to go! :happydance:
xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

wow!! sam 7 dayssss :shock: this week is actually going unbelieveabley quicker.. :) so hopefully yours does too!! 

and rainbows - hopefully that's a good sign, and you're only 4 days off term!! :) that's great - see your little girly's held in there for you - now she doesn't want to keep her mummy waitinggg!! :)

4 days for me - and a scan this morning!! then gotta go to the delivery suite and see whether they think my waters leaking is a problem lool
xxxx


----------



## mum#1

Not a milestone but :shrug:

I'm 4 days overdue :(


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

mum#1 said:


> Not a milestone but :shrug:
> 
> I'm 4 days overdue :(

that is a milestone silly.. because 4 days ago was when you were suposed to meet your baby.. and if my 4 days to go is one, yours deffiantly is!! :thumbup:
hope bubs arrives soon!! 
:dust:
cummon bubba - don't keep us waitingg!!
xxxx


----------



## Youngling

1 week to go!
xx


----------



## Sophiiie

My belly button has now become flat! Not popped out but it's flat :haha: didn't even expect it to go that far though tbh x


----------



## bbyno1

12 days,12 days:dance:xx


----------



## samface182

since ive hit full term, it's flew by! bet this week will drag :haha:
xx


----------



## EmandBub

oh woow Sam!
39 weeks today :-D
how's Aidenface? :winkwink:
hope he makes his appearance soon
:dust:
xxx


----------



## Youngling

samface182 said:


> since ive hit full term, it's flew by! bet this week will drag :haha:
> xx

This week will be the longest week of my life. And the weeks to follow if Im unfortunatley still pregnant
xx


----------



## MissMamma

I cannot believe how soon its gna be for all you girlies! Teen pregnancy's gna empty out! Soooo jealous! i hope your bubbas don't keep you waiting..xx


----------



## bbyno1

Its gone midnight so now 11 days!
Hurry the __up!:haha:x


----------



## samface182

EmandBub said:


> oh woow Sam!
> 39 weeks today :-D
> how's Aidenface? :winkwink:
> hope he makes his appearance soon
> :dust:
> xxx

aidenface is fine. been moving a helluva lot the past few days and giving his mummy lots of pains, they never result in anything though.. obviously.. because he isnt here :dohh:

i really hope i go into labour by the weekend! xx


----------



## samface182

its past midnight. 6 days! :happydance:
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

25 days :)
x


----------



## dizzy65

9 months :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

hope he comes soon Sam :hugs:
:dust::dust: 
come on Aiden! your mummy wants to meet you :hugs:
xxx

i'm going to be 30 weeks tomorrow!
xx


----------



## x-xJenix-x

19 dayys :wacko: its goin too fast!!

:flower:


----------



## bbyno1

Had my show:)
In early stages of labor..
Contractions seem to be getting more and more painfull :(
Whyy was i counting down the days:haha:x


----------



## EmandBub

good luck ellie! :hugs: :dust::dust::dust:

I'm 30 weeks today!!!!!! :happydance:
only 7 weeks until full term and 70 days until d day!
xxx


----------



## samface182

5 daysss. mover yer arse aiden :rofl:
xx


----------



## MissMamma

:shock: everyones going at the same time! Come on everyones babiesssss! :D
*EDIT:* Ooh and only just realised my baby girl is viable today :happydance: yippee!


----------



## EmandBub

congrats on viability!

come on baby Aiden!
your mummy really wants to meet you!! :dust::dust:
xxx


----------



## KiansMummy

52 days not much of a milestone but it sounds gd  x


----------



## aimee_1691

14 days to go :) xxx


----------



## stephx

38 weeeks! :happydance:

xx


----------



## stephx

aimee_1691 said:


> 14 days to go :) xxx

Ohh your gonna have your baby on my due date! :flower:

xx


----------



## veganmum2be

MissMammaToBe said:


> :shock: everyones going at the same time! Come on everyones babiesssss! :D
> *EDIT:* Ooh and only just realised my baby girl is viable today :happydance: yippee!

happy v day! :D


----------



## vaniilla

26 weeks! not really a milestone but the last week of second tri so its exiting :happydance: getting closer and closer to meeting my little boy :cloud9:


----------



## MadamRose

30 weeks gone, 70 days to go and im now married :D


----------



## stephx

Due#1-2010 said:


> 30 weeks gone, 70 days to go and *im now married* :D

Congrats!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## vaniilla

Due#1-2010 said:


> 30 weeks gone, 70 days to go and im now married :D

big congrats hun! I'm getting married in 2 days!:flower:


----------



## stephx

vaniilla said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 30 weeks gone, 70 days to go and im now married :D
> 
> big congrats hun! I'm getting married in 2 days!:flower:Click to expand...

aww how exciting!! Good luck, you'll have to post some pics mrs :D

xx


----------



## EmandBub

congratulations Mrs Phillippa __ (OH's last name :haha:)
i'm sure you looked beautiful :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## vaniilla

stephx said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 30 weeks gone, 70 days to go and im now married :D
> 
> big congrats hun! I'm getting married in 2 days!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> aww how exciting!! Good luck, you'll have to post some pics mrs :D
> 
> xxClick to expand...

thanks :flower: I'll be putting pics up hopefully, its only the ceremony though, the wedding party is next summer as we had death in the family so it had to be postponed, I hope the weather stays nice!


----------



## MadamRose

I will post pics tomorrow. Sorry for the death vanilla And hope the wedding goes well, Cherish every second as the day just flys


----------



## xprincessx

not really a milestone but got midwife tomorrow woop woop x


----------



## aimee_1691

stephx said:


> aimee_1691 said:
> 
> 
> 14 days to go :) xxx
> 
> Ohh your gonna have your baby on my due date! :flower:
> 
> xxClick to expand...


awww, well i hope you have your baby on your due date too, if not before :) xx


----------



## MadamRose

Here are the photos
And EM last name is now Rose

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/381269-im-now-mrs.html#post6312181


----------



## KiansMummy

50 days to go xxx


----------



## x-xJenix-x

16 days :cloud9:

:flower:


----------



## divershona

not a milestone yet but, V-day tomorrow :D


----------



## MissMamma

Shona your behind me?!?
I always thought you were ahead of me :dohh:...am excited for you for tomorrow. It's such a good feeling..xx


----------



## samface182

3 days to go. the chances of aiden being a july baby are looking very slim :cry:
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Full term tomorrow!

Proved those stupid doctors wrong :haha:

Getting some lovely pains too!

x


----------



## samface182

rainbows_x said:


> Full term tomorrow!
> 
> Proved those stupid doctors wrong :haha:
> 
> Getting some lovely pains too!
> 
> x

yay! :happydance:
that's SO good that you have got to full term! shows that silly doctors know nothing :haha:

imagine you went over due now! :dohh: xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

samface182 said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Full term tomorrow!
> 
> Proved those stupid doctors wrong :haha:
> 
> Getting some lovely pains too!
> 
> x
> 
> yay! :happydance:
> that's SO good that you have got to full term! shows that silly doctors know nothing :haha:
> 
> imagine you went over due now! :dohh: xxxClick to expand...

I think I wil!
But, at the end of the day it's better than her coming at 32 weeks!

OH's mum is convinced I will have her next Thursday though lol.
I reckon (& hope) she will be here by the 15th, as my gran is going on a 2 week cruise then and desperatley wants her to come before she goes!

:dust: for you!

x


----------



## Jadelm

rainbows_x said:


> Full term tomorrow!
> 
> Proved those stupid doctors wrong :haha:
> 
> Getting some lovely pains too!
> 
> x

YAY :happydance: 

Wooo less than 12 weeks to go :haha: x


----------



## xprincessx

32 weeks today!!

Had midwife yesterday and baby is facing correct way but still breech...plenty of time to move though and he is finally measuring bang on for his dates (he was MASSIVE before! lol)

AND...me and FOB have been together for 1 yr today!! woop x


----------



## MissMamma

Come on Aiden...one day of July left! there's still time..xx
:dust:


----------



## veganmum2be

90 days to goooo :D :dance:


----------



## rainbows_x

Full term!

21 days to go, can't wait :cloud9:


----------



## EmandBub

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
to all the girls who need it ;-)
xx


----------



## KiansMummy

33 weeks :) xx


----------



## samface182

2 days! having some niggily pains at the top of my bump and feeling really sick.
is it a sign? :dance:
xx


----------



## aob1013

50 days!


----------



## emmylou209

12 weeks!!


----------



## newmommy23

I moved up a box! OMG


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Thank you everyone for the dust!! :) it workedd!! ... 

it's my last pregnancy milestone, but yesterday would have been my due date...

and if i went over my mum said today we'd go and try EVERY natural labour inducing thing there is - and go for a meal! 

and today my baby girl is 5 days old!! :cloud9: and the love is just amazingg!! 
xxxxxxx


----------



## veganmum2be

89 dayss :dance:


----------



## aimee_1691

11days but nearly ten days because of the time lol :) x


----------



## rainbows_x

Mine & OH's year anniversary :cloud9:

20 days until LO is here!

x


----------



## xprincessx

happy anniversary to you and OH donna! just had mine on friday haha x 

and baby is now officially due NEXT MONTH!! wooop lol x


----------



## rainbows_x

Thanks! & oooh I forgot that one, I'm due THIS month! :dance:

x


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah took her full 3oz feed:D xx


----------



## AriannasMama

31 weeks. woohoo.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Ella is one month today!


----------



## FayDanielle

31 weeks today <3
Just 9 to go!!!
x


----------



## divershona

okay so it was technically yesterday but who's counting 

24 week viable bump :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

last day that I have my own surname :happydance: off to evening reception in a few hours and then getting married tomorrow :cloud9:


----------



## Eabha'sMum

its my birthday tomorrow...
aaron gets the keys for our new house tomorrow...
I reached 22 weeks :happydance:...
13 days to 24 weeks.
and 15 days until I am transferred.

xx


----------



## samface182

1 day to go!
have this horrible feeling that i'm going overdue :cry:
xx


----------



## RachelRae

23 weeks today!!! :happydance:


----------



## RachelRae

& I moved over a box, haha yay! :)
x


----------



## Sophiiie

38 weeks today! x


----------



## stephx

10 days left :wohoo:

xx


----------



## xprincessx

Kirsty90 said:


> Ella is one month today!

wow thats gone quick! x


----------



## samface182

HAPPY DUE DATE TO MEEEEE :dance:
xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Amelia's 4 weeks old tomorrow :)


----------



## happy-evie

ahh wow girls im way behaing haha....congrats on the wedding vaniilla...you must be happy @ rachelrae


----------



## RachelRae

Haha, yeah! One more week till viability! :)
xx


----------



## stephx

Single digits! :yipee:

xx


----------



## rainbows_x

19 days!


----------



## KiansMummy

47 days xx


----------



## Youngling

DUE DATE!!!!!
xx


----------



## MadamRose

hope the wedding goes well vanillia


----------



## ~RedLily~

xprincessx said:


> Kirsty90 said:
> 
> 
> Ella is one month today!
> 
> wow thats gone quick! xClick to expand...

i know! its going too quick, she's not a little newborn anymore lol.


----------



## Eabha'sMum

I am 20!!!!!!!! :yipee:

and I got my placenta stitched today, which wasn't expected! :thumbup:
Aaron is moving us into our house today...
and i got chocolate birthday cake
:happydance:


----------



## divershona

Eabha'sMum said:


> I am 20!!!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> and I got my placenta stitched today, which wasn't expected! :thumbup:
> Aaron is moving us into our house today...
> and i got chocolate birthday cake
> :happydance:

woooooooooooo :happydance:


----------



## RachelRae

Going to my highschool today, no ones seen me pregnant since I was just 13 weeks and not showing.
So I'm really excited. :)


----------



## RachelRae

Happy Birthday Eabha'sMum!!
So glad everything's going good for you. :hugs:
xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

ooooh!! thats fun rachel!!
and don't pay attention to any ignorant people!!

xxx


----------



## samface182

1 day overdue :cry:


----------



## SpelmanMommy

just wanted to post to see my ticker!! lol


----------



## rainbows_x

18 dayssss, got loads of pains lastnight!


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah held her bottle today by herself :O x


----------



## dizzy65

full term :D


----------



## Mumma2B2010

I'm Viable now :) Travis is a lil brat but I love him :)


----------



## vinteenage

V-Day!


----------



## vaniilla

wooo just noticed I've gone up a box :happydance:


----------



## bbyno1

Milestone to self:I had time to read a newspaper today :haha:x


----------



## Youngling

1 day overdue : (
xx


----------



## bbyno1

Youngling said:


> 1 day overdue : (
> xx

Aww,passing all my labour dust over to you:D 
:dust: :dust:xx


----------



## Sophiiie

Noticed baby reacting to different types of music for the first time, he/she really likes jojo :haha: makes me think it could be a girl! x


----------



## samface182

now that it's past midnight..

2days overdue! hurry up wee man! xx


----------



## FayDanielle

39 days until bubs is full term....OMFG!!!!

60 Days until due date :)
xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

FayDanielle said:


> 39 days until bubs is full term....OMFG!!!!
> 
> 60 Days until due date :)
> xx

oh dear god fay... where did that time go?

u need a ticker... cos i forget u are nearly there!!

xx​


----------



## rainbows_x

17 days :D


----------



## samface182

3 days overdue


----------



## Tanara

1 WEEK til our gender scan =) :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ShelbyLee

One day early but I just couldn't wait! 

Tomorrow is 20 weeks!!
:happydance:
ALMOST HALF WAY THERE!!
and less than a week for our gender scan!

whaat a good week it is!


----------



## divershona

25 weeks today :D

oh and only 105 days to go ... nearly in double figures !!!!!!


----------



## rainbows_x

38 weeks!

Two weeks to go :D


----------



## AriannasMama

32 weeks!! 8 to go. & my baby shower is in one week :D


----------



## KiansMummy

34 weeks tday  x


----------



## emmylou209

11 weeks left!!


----------



## stephx

4 days till due date :baby:

xx


----------



## samface182

5 days overdueeee! :coffee:


----------



## Eabha'sMum

23 weeks :yipee:
... one week until full term :cloud9: - doesn't seem like too long
:happydance:
xxx​


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah put her birth weight back on today & more:D
Now weighing 7lb 1 but still too small for 'tiny baby' clothes lol x


----------



## SpelmanMommy

just posting because ever since my doctors appointment this past thursday saying I was 1cm dilated :happydance: ive been sooooo anxious and I want my princess to hurry up and get here!!


----------



## Bride2Be

I'm more than halfway done with my first trimester! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## FayDanielle

32 weeks today :D
8 months pregnant, depending on which way you look at it!!
xx


----------



## divershona

its only a month until my 19th birthday :D


----------



## EmandBub

only 59 days to go 
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

13 days!
Less than two weeks :shock:

EEK!


----------



## KiansMummy

I don't know if this is a milestone but my bump has dropped  xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

... off elevated bed rest!!
Hoping it might be a step closer to being able to move about!

xx


----------



## Sophiiie

39 weeks today! xx


----------



## samface182

6 days overdueee. xx


----------



## bbyno1

Aww:dust: have you had a sweep yet?x


----------



## RachelRae

24 weeks today! 

Our little boy's now viable!


----------



## KiansMummy

40 dayz to my actual due date but less than 4 weeks until im induced xx


----------



## x-xJenix-x

6 hurry up princess :flower:
:cloud9:


----------



## divershona

103 days to go ... only 4 days till double digits !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## veganmum2be

i haven't been on here in ages, but i have 80 days to go...that seems so few :D


----------



## samface182

bbyno1 said:


> Aww:dust: have you had a sweep yet?x

they cant give me one cos his head is still completely free :cry:
xx


----------



## samface182

41 weeks pregnant.
how weird does that sound?! :haha:
INDUCTION ON FRIDAY :dance:
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

12 days to go!


----------



## bbyno1

samface182 said:


> 41 weeks pregnant.
> how weird does that sound?! :haha:
> INDUCTION ON FRIDAY :dance:
> xx

aww bless:(
Butt hopefully he decides to come before fridayy:Dxx


----------



## MissMamma

WoW! :shock: i've only just noticed i'm down to *DOUBLE DIGITS!!!* How mad is that? I hadn't even been watching or waiting for it!
Wow, double digits, scary..xx


----------



## vinteenage

25 weeks today!


----------



## dizzy65

38 weeks.. only 14 days left to go :)


----------



## rainbows_x

11 days to go!


----------



## Nov2010Momma

28 weeks today! 12 more weeks to go!!! But i'm really starting to feel impatient :\


----------



## samface182

8 days over. 3 days til induction!


----------



## samface182

9 days over.
2 days til induction.
SERIOUSLY aiden! move your bum! :cry:


----------



## vaniilla

28 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## rainbows_x

10 days to go!
Single digits tomorrow :D


----------



## MadamRose

32 weeks today, 8 until dd, and 5until full term :happydance: and even if i go over due i shouldnt be pregnant for more than 10 weeks :yippe:


----------



## KiansMummy

17 days till full term and just over 3 weeks until I'm induced xx


----------



## MadamRose

55days


----------



## EmandBub

55 days :happydance:
Phillippa! How are you and Chloe doing?
xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

9 days to go!


----------



## samface182

10 days over!
induction tomorrow though :dance:
xx


----------



## Bride2Be

OMG samface good luck! :dust: :dust:

I'm two months pregnant today! :yipee:


----------



## Sophiiie

i'm due today! eeeee! x


----------



## RachelRae

25 weeks today! :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

6 days to go!


----------



## FayDanielle

33 weeks today :D
7 to go....4 until fully cooked!! xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

viable? haha... :haha:
xx


----------



## dizzy65

single digits! wahoo


----------



## Sentiment

In my second trimester now

and quickening too, this baby is so active...

father has ADHD, maybe the baby does too


----------



## rainbows_x

5 days to go!
& hopefully my last midwife appointment today!


----------



## Sophiiie

rainbows_x said:


> 5 days to go!
> & hopefully my last midwife appointment today!

FX'd for you! x
:dust:


----------



## Sophiiie

1 day overdue x


----------



## SpelmanMommy

37 weeks!! :happydance: and ready for this little lady bug to come on out!!


----------



## Jadelm

Ooo over 30 weeks! I used to be jealous of the people this far along! Now I'm just jealous of the ones who have their babies.. :haha: x


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Admitted to the hospital after having my membrane stripped! Baby will be here soon!


----------



## EmandBub

50 days to go and 33 weeks tomorrow!!!
xx


----------



## Sophiiie

2 days overdue! sweep later :happydance: x


----------



## MissMamma

Jadelm said:


> Ooo over 30 weeks! I used to be jealous of the people this far along! Now I'm just jealous of the ones who have their babies.. :haha: x

Omg Jade i had the funniest dream about you ever! We were both in hospital having babies. I had two but one was like two years older than the other and you had Evie first, she was a normal baby, and then you had 16 sets of twins!!! And i went to go see you afterwards and they were little hairless rat creatures [but we all still thought they were unbelievable cute] and you had to put them out on this chart thing, each baby in it's own little square so you could remember their names. It was so funny, and random..xx


----------



## SarahhhLouise

had my 12 week scan yesterday xx


----------



## KiansMummy

I had my baby.... On Friday 13th :-D xx


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Jus wanted to let u guys know that my little princess Maddisyn-Rae Nicole Rivers was born on August 16,2010 at 11:06 pm by C section. She is doing great! Beautiful and healthy and we will go home tomorrow morning!


----------



## rainbows_x

3 days to go and in verrry slow early labour.
COME ON LITTLE ONE!


----------



## dizzy65

6 days to go :)


----------



## MadamRose

33weeks today. Can't beleive i only have 4 weeks left until full term and 7 until DD


----------



## Leah_xx

hitting the big 30 tomro
wooohoo
30 weeks tomro


----------



## vaniilla

29 weeks :happydance: 

congrats to SpelmanMommy and jessmum2be on your lo's getting here :)


----------



## MadamRose

I passed all of my A-levels yesterday i got 1A, 1B, 1C and 1D :happydance: i know its not a pregnancy milestone. But still a good achivement when i was quite pregnant when doing the exams


----------



## EmandBub

Well done Phillippa! :hugs:
i'm proud of you!
xxx


----------



## stefni_x

Was Full Term Yesterday :happydance: x


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm due... TOMORROW!

COME ON BABY!


----------



## dizzy65

2 days tell my induction date :happydance:


----------



## rainbows_x

Due date :)


----------



## EmandBub

45 days to go 
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

One day overdue.


----------



## EmandBub

:hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## newmommy23

30 weekkkksssss


----------



## Sophiiie

8 days overdue & turned 20 today! x


----------



## EmandBub

happy birthday sophie!! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Sophiiie

EmandBub said:


> happy birthday sophie!! :hugs:
> xxx

thank youu! :) contractions coming every 10 mins so me & LO could end up with the same birthday! x


----------



## rainbows_x

Happy birthday Sophie!

2 days overdue.


----------



## MadamRose

Happy birthday sophie it would be lovely for your LO to share you birthday.
I have 44days left until due :D


----------



## EmandBub

good luck Sophie! :hugs:
hope she comes soon :-D
xxx


----------



## vinteenage

I'm 6 months pregnant today. 3 months until my due date!


----------



## MissMamma

Happy Birthday Sophie :cake:
Hope LO comes today, it would be so special to share birthdays..xx


----------



## rainbows_x

1cm dilated :dance:


----------



## vinteenage

27 weeks and officially in the third trimester!


----------



## rainbows_x

Three days overdue.


----------



## Nov2010Momma

30 weeks today! I feel so much better to be out of the 20s, is that weird? :blush:


----------



## MissMamma

28 weeks!!!
At my mw appointment today got measured, she said i'm measuring slightly smaller than average but i'm not too bothered, she said its to be expected because i'm quite small. Got to hear her pounding heartbeat again, makes me grin like a fool everytime, it was 140bpm :D..xx


----------



## veganmum2be

wow girls time has flown. your all so far along. i need to catch up i dont even know whos popped etc. some one needs to fill me in!! 

31 weeks tomorrow. eek! :D


----------



## MissMamma

Oh my gosh Bex! Its been a loooong time! Everyones popped :shock: no joke! I'm sure you're getting further ahead than me with every week! Hows Frank?..xx


----------



## MadamRose

34 weeks today, and got some good news 
Im allowed my homebirth as long as i get to 37 weeks and no complications :D


----------



## vaniilla

congrats on the good new due1 :) hopefully all will go to plan and you'll be able to have a home birth 

30 weeks :happydance: really wish I was a few more weeks ahead lol damn that green eyed week envy monster :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i feel like that monster to, i wish i was 3 weeks ahead at 37 weeks :blush:


----------



## AriannasMama

I have 38 days left :-O.

It feels better to say I have __ days left than to say I am __ many weeks.


----------



## rainbows_x

5 days overdue.
On a better note had my second sweep and I am 3cm dilated!


----------



## veganmum2be

MissMammaToBe said:


> Oh my gosh Bex! Its been a loooong time! Everyones popped :shock: no joke! I'm sure you're getting further ahead than me with every week! Hows Frank?..xx

haha i cant wait to have a propper sit down net sesh and get up to date :lol:

Frank is good. cant wait to get his room finnished i want to get all his things out of boxes and see what i have and haven't got! feel very unorganised really, how are you doing on the organisation front? xx


----------



## RachelRae

Went to my scan yesterday, they said Jaxon's growing great! & he now weighs 2 pounds 4 ounces. :)


----------



## MadamRose

40days to go :D


----------



## EmandBub

40 days to go 
xx


----------



## divershona

28 weeks today :D


----------



## MadamRose

39days to go im in to the 30's in days :haha:


----------



## xprincessx

im on my last box!! woop x


----------



## EmandBub

omgg Janet!
nearly full term! :-D
xx


----------



## xprincessx

i know! only 4 days to go now - 25 days total can't believe how quick 3rd tri gone!! x


----------



## EmandBub

it's deff. been the fastest i think! :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:
xx


----------



## newmommy23

moved up a box!


----------



## MadamRose

Baby is 1/5 engaged, which to me feels like such a big step at this stage :D


----------



## vinteenage

85 days to go!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

i think i felt the baby move tonight, felt really funny, like a tickly sensation, not sure if thats it or not but im going to wait and see if i feel anything more over the next week or so xxx


----------



## Nov2010Momma

31 weeks and i believe i moved up a box XD


----------



## vinteenage

28 weeks today.

Only 12 weeks left, ah!


----------



## Marlarky

Finally feeling flutters!! :cloud9:


Oooooh, and I have moved up a box, too!! YAYY!! :D


----------



## MissMamma

29wks today!
God it feels imminent now!..xx


----------



## vaniilla

31 weeks today :happydance: looking forward to moving up a box :haha:


----------



## FayDanielle

Im due next monttthhh!!!
x


----------



## Leah_xx

That I'm due next month!!
or I could end upp having a September Baby!


----------



## MadamRose

Due next month,
35 weeks today so just 5weeks left, 2til full term and a max of 7 weeks :yipee:


----------



## xprincessx

im due this month!! cant believe it's already september =O x


----------



## vaniilla

wooo I've gone up a box :) :happydance:


----------



## mayb_baby

24weeks and Viable :) :happydance:


----------



## AriannasMama

Due next month!!! & I will be full term in a week and 2 days!


----------



## MadamRose

A bit of a random one but 33days to go until due


----------



## FayDanielle

30 days until due date!
One calendar month until due date :D
xxx


----------



## MissMamma

Wow fay i cant believe you're so close now!! :shock: I always forget because you don't have a ticker.
How you doing?..xx


----------



## vinteenage

Finn can now stretch and kick all the way on my side!

Weirdest feeling, but he's getting bigger!


----------



## xprincessx

full term today


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is one week old today! X


----------



## Pregnantlau16

I'm 12 weeks and had my scan!!


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah has gone 5 weeks already!
missed the actual day lolx


----------



## xprincessx

20 days to go until DD
4 days until ECV


----------



## ShelbyLee

24 Weeks!:haha:
Baby girl is Viable today!!!:cloud9:

one step closer!:happydance::happydance:

I cant wait to hold my baby girl! :flow:


----------



## divershona

29 weeks yesterday, if my LO follows family traditions then i'll be a mummy in at most 8 weeks!

the latest baby in my family was born at 38+3 so im kind of anxious now, my hospital bag is packed and ready to go even though i know i won't need it for a few weeks yet :D


----------



## MadamRose

exactly 1calander month /30days until due date :D


----------



## savanna.lee

15 week mark today! Seems so much bigger than 14!


----------



## xprincessx

2 days to go before i find out if im having a natural birth or c-section! =/ x


----------



## mayb_baby

F'xd and good luck xxxx


----------



## lovemy bump

25 weeks :)

15 weeks left cant wait :D


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt876fb.aspx
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt89304.aspx


----------



## RachelRae

I'm officially into my 3rd trimester..wow.

12 more weeks left and our little boy's here!

xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Holy crap. 27 days til my little girl is due! I'll be full term on Saturday!!!


----------



## x__amour

Just 10 more weeks! I can't wait! :happydance:
And starting next week, single digit weeks! Woohoo! :dance:


----------



## vinteenage

Glucose Challenge today! I remember feeling in th beginning that getting this done was soooo far away.


----------



## xprincessx

1 day to go


----------



## MadamRose

29days until due, starting to drag now, 8days until term


----------



## Nov2010Momma

32 weeks today...only 8 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## MissMamma

the big 3-0 today! eep..xx


----------



## vaniilla

32 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## veganmum2be

MissMammaToBe said:


> the big 3-0 today! eep..xx

happy 30 weeks! :D

i have 50 days to go :shock: :dance: it feels like yesterday i was posting saying there was 100 days to go


----------



## 17thy

lol woo 30 weeks as of yesterday!

*10 weeks to go!!*


----------



## MissMamma

veganmum2be said:


> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> the big 3-0 today! eep..xx
> 
> happy 30 weeks! :D
> 
> i have 50 days to go :shock: :dance: it feels like yesterday i was posting saying there was 100 days to goClick to expand...

50 days! bloody hell. I'm sure your speeding..xx


----------



## RachelRae

Glucose Testing today! Ahh, not looking forward to thiss.


----------



## vinteenage

RachelRae said:


> Glucose Testing today! Ahh, not looking forward to thiss.

It really, really isn't that bad! The waiting around is the worst of it. The drink tastes exactly like flat orange soda.


----------



## mayb_baby

veganmum2be said:


> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> the big 3-0 today! eep..xx
> 
> happy 30 weeks! :D
> 
> i have 50 days to go :shock: :dance: it feels like yesterday i was posting saying there was 100 days to goClick to expand...

wow 30days gosh times flying xxx


----------



## MadamRose

36weeks, 1 week until full term and 4until dd :yipee:


----------



## xprincessx

ECV failed so booked a c-section for the 20th

if a space becomes available on the 17th he'll be born then though so just have to wait and see if there are any cancellations (people having their babies earlier) x


----------



## divershona

it was my 19th birthday yesterday :D

Last birthday as a non-mummy, and last birthday that will have 'teen' in it :happydance:

oh yeah and one of my really good friends who i've been flirting rather alot with recently asked me out yesterday too ... that totally made up for the not being allowed to drink on my birthday hehe


----------



## xprincessx

10 days until c/s


----------



## MadamRose

5days until term, just want to get there now


----------



## MissMamma

divershona said:


> it was my 19th birthday yesterday :D
> 
> Last birthday as a non-mummy, and last birthday that will have 'teen' in it :happydance:
> 
> oh yeah and one of my really good friends who i've been flirting rather alot with recently asked me out yesterday too ... that totally made up for the not being allowed to drink on my birthday hehe

Awh happy birthday :cake: and congrats on the new boyfriend!..xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is two weeks old today :D


----------



## MissMamma

time is moving too quickly..xx


----------



## divershona

OMG officially 3/4 of the way there now!

30 weeks down, 10 to go, but if i follow family tradition i've got less than 9 to go :happydance: can't wait to meet my LO when he/she is fully cooked :D


----------



## xprincessx

9 days to go!! getting scared now lol x


----------



## Sentiment

FINALLY missed my period.

My body is a little backwards


----------



## AriannasMama

Full term today!!!!!! woo-hoo.


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats on full term :D its 4days until im term i cant wait


----------



## Jayde1991

OMG i am 30 weeks


----------



## emmylou209

6 weeks left!!


----------



## FayDanielle

Full term today :D
37 weeks, 3 to go!!
x


----------



## xprincessx

8 days to go x


----------



## MadamRose

3days until term


----------



## EmandBub

can't believe almost everyone is in the 30's already!
xx


----------



## Tanara

.... My Bump Is VIABLE!!


----------



## xprincessx

I will be meeting my son in 7 DAYS!!!!! x


----------



## rainbows_x

Wow, everyone's pregnancy's are flying!
Congrats on all the milestones everyone :)


----------



## mayb_baby

DOUBLE DIGITS 99Days TO GO woohoooo :happydance: :happydance: xoxo


----------



## MadamRose

2days until term, role on wednesday and the eviction process


----------



## vinteenage

30 weeks tomorrow!

I'm getting inpatient.


----------



## abbSTAR

*SINGLE DIGITS!*

*9* days to go come on little man :dust: x


----------



## divershona

single digits in weeks :D

9 weeks + 5 days to go now :D

so excited to meet my LO


----------



## mayb_baby

abbSTAR said:


> *SINGLE DIGITS!*
> 
> *9* days to go come on little man :dust: x

:dust:


----------



## xprincessx

today is my last ever tuesday without a baby x


----------



## EmandBub

Janet, how do you know? :D
& happy 30 weeks today Daphne :hugs:
xxx


----------



## xprincessx

i have to have a c-section on monday cos baby is feet first. 
Had an ECV but it didn't work and my hospital only deliver bum first breech babies

stubborn baby i have lol x


----------



## EmandBub

omg! at least you know Callum will be here by then! :)
good luck honey :hugs:
:dust::dust:
xx


----------



## vinteenage

EmandBub said:


> & happy 30 weeks today Daphne :hugs:
> xxx

Thank you! Ah! Only 10 weeks left!


----------



## MadamRose

only 1 day until term when evication process can start


----------



## xprincessx

5 days to go! x


----------



## vaniilla

33 weeks :happydance: getting closer and closer to due date :)


----------



## EmandBub

37 weeks today!
full term!!!!!! :happydance:
xx


----------



## FayDanielle

EmandBub said:


> 37 weeks today!
> full term!!!!!! :happydance:
> xx

Happpyyyy Fullllll term :D

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

thanks Fay :hugs:
x


----------



## MadamRose

Full term :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## smatheson

Vday today for me!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LoisP

smatheson said:


> Vday today for me!!!!!!!:happydance:

happy v day :happydance:


----------



## veganmum2be

doubt i'll get online tomorrow.
soo, yey :happydance: 34 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Burchy314

27 weeks today! Finally in my third trimester!


----------



## LoisP

30 weeks today!!! :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

20days until DD


----------



## MissMamma

31 weeks yesterday! :shock:
getting scarily close now..xx


----------



## MissMamma

Yikes and i'm on the second last box!..xx


----------



## LoisP

MissMammaToBe said:


> Yikes and i'm on the second last box!..xx


Woooooo :happydance: nearly there hun x


----------



## MissMamma

God its getting real! Everyone seems to moan about it dragging at this stage but its going waaay to quickly for me! I had an amazing dream last night that she arrived a few weeks early and i woke up this morning gutted that it wasnt real. I am so excited but so scared at the same time!..xx


----------



## EmandBub

20 days until D-Day! :)
x


----------



## MissMamma

Oh my lord Em what will we do without you on here! She cant come yet, you've _always_ been on teen pregnancy and you know everyone. It will never be the same without you!lol..xx


----------



## EmandBub

lol I'm not leaving! :hugs:
don't you worry!
i'll just be on less
try and make sure i'll be on at least once a week if I can!
xx


----------



## MadamRose

19days until DD
4days until i get a scan to check everything with baby is good for homebirth :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is 3 weeks old today!

Where is time going?!


----------



## LoisP

19 hours 30 minutes until our 3d scan :rofl:


----------



## xprincessx

7 days to go now instead of 3!! x


----------



## EmandBub

how come hon?
xx


----------



## xprincessx

he managed to unstick himself so dont need the section anymore lol x


----------



## EmandBub

that's great!!! :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:
xxx


----------



## divershona

i'll probably be too busy tomorrow writing a stupid essay for college to remember to post this so here i am posting an hour and 45 minutes early 

31 weeks til D-day :D


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: 31 weeks until D-day? ;)
x


----------



## divershona

:dohh:oops! :dohh:

you can blame that on the baby brain :haha:

31 weeks today - 9 weeks til D-day

happy now em


----------



## EmandBub

I am I am ;)
lol dw, I've done that so many times now!
xxx


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah is 7 weeks oldd:dance:xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Lost my plug today :dance:


----------



## EmandBub

Ellie i cant believe it!! 
no way ;)

& cari :hugs:
:dust:
xx


----------



## xprincessx

6 days to go


----------



## veganmum2be

40 daysss :shock: :D


----------



## MadamRose

18days til dd, so even if i go over by the max 12 days its only 30days :yipee:
but can i still have a magic watch or something to speed up time please?


----------



## samface182

aiden is 5 weeks old today!


----------



## AriannasMama

TWO weeks left!!!


----------



## Tanara

_25 weeks tomorrow, and my baby girl Is officially kicking my ribs =[ I thought I might get to avoid that ugh lol_


----------



## xprincessx

5 days to go


----------



## FayDanielle

38 weeks today :)
2 weeks to go!!
xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Not a milestone as such but this time last year it was my lmp so when they class you as pregnant lol.


----------



## mixedmama

It was my due date today! No baby yet though x


----------



## mayb_baby

:dust: mixedmama


----------



## MadamRose

:dust: mixedmama

16days until DD


----------



## emmylou209

33 days to go


----------



## divershona

61 days to go :D


----------



## FayDanielle

Im due NEXT WEEEEEEEEK!!!
!


----------



## Jayde1991

Its not my milestone but my cousin went into labour this morning,Another girl to add to the big family of girls


----------



## xprincessx

4 days to go!


----------



## MissMamma

yikes janet i can't believe it! :shock:

and Jayde there are a LOT of girls in your family!lol..not a milestone but i just noticed on my ticker how bloody long i've been with my OH, its nearly our anniversary :dohh:..xx


----------



## xprincessx

everyone says it's really soon but it doesn't feel it lol the possibility of another 18 days does not sound anytime soon haha x


----------



## MadamRose

15days until dd so a max of about 27 :D


----------



## divershona

60 days til due date ... eeeek!


----------



## AriannasMama

Tomorrow is my 10 day countdown, but it shouldn't be any longer than 17-20 days!


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah started to teeth today x


----------



## xprincessx

3 days to go


----------



## vinteenage

31 weeks. =]


----------



## MadamRose

38weeks today. Only 2weeks/14days until due


----------



## MissMamma

32 weeks today!..xx

and what the ticker says is true! I'm a right fatty now! :cry:


----------



## Mumma2B2010

30 weeks today :) Only 10 more to go!


----------



## EmandBub

38 weeks today!
xx


----------



## xprincessx

2 days to go


----------



## xprincessx

1 day to go


----------



## AriannasMama

10 days to go! I can start the count down tomorrow.


----------



## AriannasMama

ahhh single digit count down now!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

13days to go


----------



## LoisP

31 weeks today :happydance:
and a very unrelated post... but this is my 1000th post!


----------



## FayDanielle

10 days to gooo :D
x


----------



## emmylou209

31 days to go OR 1 calender month left!!!


----------



## veganmum2be

35 weeks!! :D
35 days to gooo :D 
:dance:


----------



## FayDanielle

SINGLE FIGURES!!!

9 DAYS :D
x


----------



## xprincessx

im due today


----------



## LoisP

SECOND TO LAST BOX :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

12 days left


----------



## MissMamma

i'm sending lots of dust janet! I hope Callum doesnt keep you waiting :dust: :dust:

and i always forget how close you are Fay! eek, it really isn't long now..xx


----------



## vinteenage

60 days!


----------



## rjb

in my 7th box :) i've never posted here before..


----------



## emmylou209

last box!!!! 36 weeks 2mz !!!! less than a month!!!!!


----------



## divershona

57 days to go :D and i'm 32 weeks tomorrow and its my little sister's birthday too :D

oh and its my baby shower on sunday :D


----------



## AriannasMama

One week to go tomorrow!! :dance:


----------



## Tanara

_Double digits!!! 99 days to go whoop! and im 26 weeks tomorrow (sunday) that means only one week til im in my 3rd tri!_


----------



## MadamRose

11days to go, come on Chloe its time to pack your bags


----------



## x__amour

50 days to go! :dance:


----------



## xprincessx

2 days overdue =(


----------



## divershona

ive got a couple of milestones today hehe
55 days to go :D
baby shower in about 5 hours :D
and i just felt my first ever braxton hicks!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FayDanielle

39 weeks :D
7 days, 1 week to go!!
x


----------



## MadamRose

10days to go come on sweetie :kiss:


----------



## newmommy23

35 weeks today!


----------



## Tanara

_congrats xxx


26 weeks today  98 days and 14 weeks to go yay _


----------



## EffyKat

I've eventually hit Third Tri!! Which means 13 weeks until my Due Date Eeek!! :D x


----------



## LoisP

60 Days To Go!!! :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

Edie's due in 10 days! :happydance:
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

single figures 9days until DD


----------



## veganmum2be

last box! :dance:


----------



## MissMamma

ooh he's biiig Bex!..xx


----------



## FayDanielle

6 days to gooo :D
x


----------



## veganmum2be

MissMammaToBe said:


> ooh he's biiig Bex!..xx

fat Frank :D :lol:
:happydance:


----------



## MissMamma

I made 1000 posts! :shock:


----------



## xprincessx

3 days overdue


----------



## MadamRose

8days to go :D


----------



## MissMamma

Awh Janet i hope he comes soon :dust:


----------



## vinteenage

32 weeks, and an ultrasound today. =]


----------



## rjb

3rd trimester! :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

I thought 3rd tri was 27 weeks! :)
got in to single digits yesterday :happydance:

Come on Eden, mummy wants to meet you
xxx


----------



## bbyno1

emaa,1 week omgg if i miss your post plzz keep me updated lol

Aliyah is 2 months old and already teething and got her 1st tooth coming threw!x


----------



## MadamRose

im 39weeks today so 1 week/7days to go

Come on Chloe you have cooked for long enough


----------



## LoisP

:dust: :dust: Hope Eden and Chloe make their appearance soon :dust: :dust:


----------



## veganmum2be

29 days till due date :happydance:


----------



## FayDanielle

4 days till DD :D

Come on little girlies, theres 4 of you now, all ready to come!!!
Arianna, Eden, Chloe and 'Bump' LETS GET A'MOVING! 
xx


----------



## MissMamma

33 weeks today!


----------



## mayb_baby

:dust: for the upcomming DD 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bbyno1

:dust: for all the girls who are nearly duee!:Dx


----------



## xprincessx

5 days overdue
6 days till induction


----------



## MadamRose

Hope your little man shows his face before you have to have an induction princess :dust:


----------



## LoisP

:dust::dust: come on callum!! :dust::dust:


----------



## xprincessx

thanks girls

i really dont mind being induced though tbh, seeing as i was gonna have to have a c-section before induction sounds like heaven lol x


----------



## AriannasMama

3 days left :dance:. Lots of little girls are expected this week! lol


----------



## xprincessx

6 days overdue
5 days until induction


----------



## Marlarky

19+0- Finally feeling baby move :cloud9: Not just flutters, actually bubble popping movements that are getting stronger by the day :)


----------



## Burchy314

29 weeks tomorrow! It is getting so close but yet so far away!


----------



## LoisP

32 weeks today! Nearly 2 whole weeks since i had my scare, seems like Shauny is staying put quite nicely... 5 weeks until fully cooked! :cloud9:


----------



## MadamRose

6 days to go , 39 week midwife appointment today at 39+1


----------



## LoisP

:dust: more dust you hun! Get a move on Chloe, mummy wants to meet you already! :dust:


----------



## MadamRose

very true loisP she is one naughty baby. im considering taking her christmas pressies we have already broguht back to the shops if she doesnt come soon :haha:


----------



## LoisP

:rofl: pahaha! good idea ;)


----------



## FayDanielle

xprincessx said:


> 6 days overdue
> 5 days until induction

AWWWW COME ON BABY CALLUM!!! 
:dust::dust:
xxx


----------



## FayDanielle

3 days to go :)
xx


----------



## vaniilla

35 weeks :happydance: can't wait to have my litttle boy :cloud9:


----------



## veganmum2be

36 weeks :happydance:


----------



## AriannasMama

Two friggin days to go :dance: woohoo


----------



## newmommy23

I'M IN MY LAST BOX! AAAAND I dropped!!!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Can't believe how close you've all got :D :dust::dust: to everyone due now!


----------



## xprincessx

7 days overdue
4 days until induction!

(well in 5 mins lol)

its funny, i dont feel overdue now, i feel as if i'm 39 weeks again waiting for my due date haha x


----------



## divershona

50 days to go :D

oh and seeing as its now october im officially due next month :D


----------



## MadamRose

5days to go, now 4/5 engaged and MW said it could happen litrally any time :wohoo:


----------



## emmylou209

due this month and 37 weeks 2mz!!!!


----------



## xprincessx

went for my presentation scan (AGAIN!) today and baby Callum is still head down but not engaged yet so i really don't want my waters to break as it means his cord could prolapse. So inducement for me please, 4 days to go woop x


----------



## FayDanielle

2 days to go until due date!
Officially due this month!!

Due THIS WEEKEND!
wahoo!!

Good luck to all girls very close!
xx


----------



## veganmum2be

i'm due this month!
omg!
:shock:


----------



## Marlarky

I moved up a box! When did that happen lol!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

my boys engaged :haha:


----------



## FayDanielle

Due tomorow :D
xx


----------



## xprincessx

8 days overdue
3 days until induction


----------



## ~RedLily~

TMI but I *think* it is one year ago today I got pregnant :haha:


----------



## newmommy23

due in 30 days!


----------



## divershona

4 WEEKS TIL FULL TERM EEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

33 week gone ... 7 to go til D-day :D
49 days left til d-day ... yay under the 50 mark at last :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

4 days until due


----------



## AriannasMama

its my due date :D


----------



## xprincessx

9 days overdue
2 days until induction


----------



## FayDanielle

Its My due date :D xxx


----------



## LoisP

:dust: :dust:
Hurry up all the due/overdue/nearly due babies!! 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## _laura

2 months til my due date today! Hurry up all the ones due/overdue!


----------



## MissMamma

LoisP said:


> :dust: :dust:
> Hurry up all the due/overdue/nearly due babies!!
> :dust: :dust:

From me too! Theres going to be a sudden burst of babies any day now! FXd for all you girlies..xx


----------



## Marlarky

20 weeks down, 20 weeks to go!! :D

posting 1 day in advance because i am never online on Mondays :lol:


----------



## Marlarky

And wow, so many due dates!! Congrats and GL ladies!!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

2days to go until due


----------



## FayDanielle

Overdue 1 day!!

Midwife today...hopefully last appointment :D
xx


----------



## emmylou209

hope all goes well fay!! 19 days left!!


----------



## pansylove

i've moved up to the 2nd to last box on my ticker :D
hurrraaaahhh!! god, imagine what i'm guna be like when i move to my last box!!!

good luck fay xx


----------



## xprincessx

10 days overdue
1 day until induction


----------



## MissMamma

oh my, Janet you will definitely have your lil prince tomorrow!!!
:dust: :dust:
good luck hun..xx


----------



## vaniilla

finally down to 30 days! the countdown really begins here, hopefully time whizzes past! :happydance:


----------



## FayDanielle

Good luck Janet for your induction!

New milestone from me....
11 days until induction!!!
xx


----------



## Burchy314

Good Luck Janet for tomorrow and Good Luck Fay, hopefully she shows her face soon!


I will be 30 weeks this Thursday! I will post this again on that day lol.


----------



## vinteenage

50 days until due date!


----------



## MadamRose

1day until due (yes Chloe it is time to come now just incase you didnt know)


----------



## MissMamma

Yikes look at all you girls getting sooooo close!
I have my FXd for all of you and sending lots of dust..xx
:dust: :dust:


----------



## JadeMoon

I'm 17 weeks along!


----------



## FayDanielle

2 days overdue!
10 days until induction!

wahooo!!
xx


----------



## vinteenage

33 weeks and my first perinatologist appointment!


----------



## Nov2010Momma

36 weeks :) yayy!


----------



## emmylou209

bubs is starting to engage!!!! and i love my birthing ball i brought!!!!! but they are back to back :(


----------



## xprincessx

11 days overdue
I'm being induced tomorrow!


----------



## emmylou209

good luck hun and keep us updated!!!!


----------



## AriannasMama

three days over now!


----------



## mayb_baby

:dust: for overdue ladies and those who are close!

Im 29weeks 11 to go xoxo


----------



## vaniilla

36 weeks :happydance: can't wait to meet my little boy :cloud9:


----------



## veganmum2be

36+6 full term tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## FayDanielle

3 days overdue....9 days till induction!

I feel like im couting down to my due date again!!
SO
SINGLE FIGURES UNTIL I GET TO MEET MY BABY FOR DEFINATE! WOOOOOO!


----------



## MadamRose

Due date and no sign of baby, have a mw appointment tomorrow


----------



## EmandBub

D-day! :happydance:
x


----------



## MadamRose

:dust: em hope she shows he face soon x


----------



## EmandBub

you too honey! :D
:dust::dust::dust:
xx


----------



## MadamRose

thanks, its a race to see who pops 1st :haha: i still think it will be you
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## divershona

this seems like a pointless milestone when so many of you girls are close to having your LO's but 

45 DAYS TIL D-DAY which means 24 days til full term :D EEEEEEK getting closer now hehe


----------



## Marlarky

Lol i know, I agree!! Eveyone is so close already. We must keep it going for the not-almost-overdue preggos lol!! :lol:

Idk if this is a good milestone or a nervewracking one, but I squeezed my boob the other night to prove to DH that I didnt have milk yet, and oh yeah, I was wrong!! 

Im getting colostrum!!!!!!


----------



## AriannasMama

4 days overdue now :cry:


----------



## Burchy314

30 weeks!!!!! Only 10 weeks and 70 days left! I can't wait to hold my little girl!


----------



## Leah_xx

37 weeks!!


----------



## MissMamma

34 weeks yesterday! Getting closer...


----------



## divershona

Marlarky said:


> Lol i know, I agree!! Eveyone is so close already. We must keep it going for the not-almost-overdue preggos lol!! :lol:
> 
> Idk if this is a good milestone or a nervewracking one, but I squeezed my boob the other night to prove to DH that I didnt have milk yet, and oh yeah, I was wrong!!
> 
> Im getting colostrum!!!!!!

I'm getting it too!!!!!! woke up this morning with my jammie top half stuck to my nipples where it had dried :blush: OH thought it was hilarious and a bit wierd that his 'play toys' are now proving that they are for baby and not him :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

1day overdue


----------



## MissMamma

i totally got milk yesterday! woke up with a lil white circle on my bed sheet...OH thought i was a right wierdo for getting so excited! :haha:


----------



## FayDanielle

4 days over...
8 days until induction!

Thought something was starting last night...but oh no!
LITTLE TEASE!!
lol
xx


----------



## EmandBub

:dust: to all the full-term/overdue girlies 

1 day overdue
xxx


----------



## LoisP

7 weeks until due date... 4 weeks until full term :happydance:
33 weeks today! :D


----------



## veganmum2be

37 weeks :D full termmm :happydance:


----------



## emmylou209

only a little 1 but ive completely finished my hospital bag!!!

also i think im lost/losing my plug


----------



## MadamRose

2days overdue :( come on Chloe


----------



## FayDanielle

5 days overdue!
1 week until induction 

:D
xx


----------



## _laura

32 weeks :) and mine and the oh's 7 months aswell :)


----------



## vaniilla

:happydance::happydance:Its my birthdayyyyyy  :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

happy birthday


----------



## FayDanielle

vaniilla said:


> :happydance::happydance:Its my birthdayyyyyy  :happydance::happydance:

Happy birthday :)
xx


----------



## LoisP

happy birthday vaniilla! :flow:


----------



## vinteenage

Happy birthday!

Erm...first contractions yesterday? Haha. Not that I could feel them...


----------



## mayb_baby

happy birthday Vaniilla!
xxx


----------



## MissMamma

happy birthday honey! :cake:

and i only have 40 days to go. that's like actual days, that dissappear every day. oh my god i'm too close already.


----------



## LoisP

40 days?! Only 8 more days for me to get to that milestone! :D Exciting! :happydance:


----------



## veganmum2be

happy birthday to vanilla! :)

20 days to go :happydance:
tomorrow there is 19 :shock: teen days! teen!


----------



## EmandBub

Three days overdue :(
come on Edie
xx


----------



## LoisP

EmandBub said:


> Three days overdue :(
> come on Edie
> xx

Yes, come on Eden, surely you'd be more comfy in mummys arms then a cramped up womb! :dust:


----------



## divershona

34 weeks today :D

and 42 days to go ... getting rather nervous now!!!!!

oh and my sex drive is back with avengance today ... OH won't know what hit him when i see him later on today :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:hugs:
x


----------



## LoisP

divershona said:


> 34 weeks today :D
> 
> and 42 days to go ... getting rather nervous now!!!!!
> 
> oh and my sex drive is back with avengance today ... OH won't know what hit him when i see him later on today :haha:

Good luck to shona's OH! Hope you don't scare him too much :haha:

x


----------



## FayDanielle

6 days overdue!
6 days until induction!

Hoping to give birth tomorow....10.10.10 ;)


----------



## EmandBub

oo that'd be a cool birth date! :)
:dust: for you honey
hope little cupcake makes her appearance soon
xx


----------



## FayDanielle

:dust: for you too sweet :D

One of us HAS to go tomorow...it would be rude not to!!
xx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: it should be you, you've waited longer ;)
but as long as I go before my induction, i'm not TOO bothered..
OK i'm lying, I want her to come right now!
xxx


----------



## MissMamma

ooh what a cool birthdate to have...i hope _everyone_ who's due goes tomorrow :D


----------



## FayDanielle

7 days overdue!
5 days until induction!!
x


----------



## vaniilla

labour dust to all the ladies over due :dust:

finally have everything ready! (except for myself lol still nervous!) 

lo has still not engaged which midwife thinks means he'll be taking his time coming out :( I really hope not, oh can only have 2 weeks off work starting from my due date as he needs to give a lot of notice :wacko: I don't want him to go back to work a day or two after labour!!!


----------



## FayDanielle

vaniilla said:


> labour dust to all the ladies over due :dust:
> 
> finally have everything ready! (except for myself lol still nervous!)
> 
> lo has still not engaged which midwife thinks means he'll be taking his time coming out :( I really hope not, oh can only have 2 weeks off work starting from my due date as he needs to give a lot of notice :wacko: I don't want him to go back to work a day or two after labour!!!

Hope this puts your mind at rest a little!
My baby went from free floating to fully engaged in the space of a week :)
xx


----------



## EmandBub

aww don't worry honey!
I'm 40+4 and Eden's still not fully engaged :dohh:
xxx


----------



## vinteenage

Oh goodness, labor and engaging dust coming at you all!

I'm pretty sure Finn's engaged thought no one has flat out told me that yet. At both of my most recent ultrasounds his head was so low they had a hard time finding my cervix...


----------



## EffyKat

I hope one of you girls pop soon!! :D

I have 11 weeks to go, I'm hoping he doesn't show up on Christmas day,  x


----------



## MadamRose

4days over due :cry:


----------



## vinteenage

Hold him in there! :haha:

Thanksgiving is Nov. 25th here. Finn is either allowed out on his due date or after the 25th. He is not allowed out earlier than his due date or on Thanksgiving.


----------



## EffyKat

Oh dear, knowing your little man he'll make his appearance on Thanksgiving! lol


----------



## mayb_baby

:rofl:


----------



## Burchy314

Thanksgiving this year is my 18th birthday! And the day I am 37 weeks exactly!


----------



## vaniilla

Due#1-2010 said:


> 4days over due :cry:

:hugs: she'll be here soon hun


----------



## Jadelm

Wooo only 10 days to goooo :happydance:


----------



## FayDanielle

8 days overdue...
4days until induction :D

I'm gonna have a baba in the next 4 days! wahooooo!!
xx


----------



## MadamRose

FayDanielle said:


> 8 days overdue...
> 4days until induction :D
> 
> I'm gonna have a baba in the next 4 days! wahooooo!!
> xx

Sorry to upset you but my MW said she has known inductions take 24hours or more to get you into labour, so you may get baby in 4 days may be 5.


Now 5days overdue, 
4days until induction


----------



## divershona

40 days to go :D

and :dust: to all you full term or overdue girlies :D


----------



## mayb_baby

Well It&#8217;s the home stretch :happydanes:
Me, Rebecca and Kelsey have 10weeks (70 days) to go until our babies are due :happydance:

to all you full term or overdue girlies :dust::dust:
xxxxx


----------



## emmylou209

MW appointment today and 11 days to go!!!


----------



## FayDanielle

9 days overdue...
3 days until induction :D
xxx


----------



## divershona

39 days to go :happydance:
midwife tomorrow :D

:dust: to all the full term / overdue girlies :dust:


----------



## vinteenage

EffyKat said:


> Oh dear, knowing your little man he'll make his appearance on Thanksgiving! lol

Probably! My mom went two days over due with me, so if he goes with that...Thanksgiving baby he'll be!

34 weeks today! Gah, 40 weeks is sneaking up too fast.


----------



## Jayde1991

My milestone is that i am going into labour


----------



## bbyno1

going into labor now?x


----------



## vinteenage

Jayde1991 said:


> My milestone is that i am going into labour

Whoa really? Best of luck, hon! I hope Corin has a good explanation for her super early arrival. :haha:


----------



## Jayde1991

bbyno1 said:


> going into labor now?x

yeah going into labor now,my OH is just packing the bag and my mum is just coming to get the girls and then we will be off to the hostibal.


vinteenage said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> My milestone is that i am going into labour
> 
> Whoa really? Best of luck, hon! I hope Corin has a good explanation for her super early arrival. :haha:Click to expand...

yeah really i am so shocked but kinda nevouse,i know i am going to have a word with her when she comes out lol :haha: thank you for the luck


----------



## mayb_baby

good luck xoxo


----------



## FayDanielle

10 days overdue....

2 days until induction :D


----------



## vaniilla

finally full term :happydance: hoping lo decides to start making a move soon! :)


----------



## divershona

LO is still 3/5ths engaged :D

here's hoping that he/she stays that way and even engages more over the next 2 weeks before my next midwife appointment :D


----------



## MissMamma

35 weeks today!


----------



## veganmum2be

15 days to go :happydance:


----------



## holly2234

Scan at 20+4 went well :)


----------



## emmylou209

:happydance:single digits tomorrow!!! and mw sed any day now i could pop:happydance:


----------



## Burchy314

31 weeks today!! Only 6 more until full term and 9 more until due date!!!! It is going by so fast, I am so excited!


----------



## LoisP

34 weeks today :happydance::happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

only 20 days to go :) :) :) getting closer and closer to single digits :cloud9:


----------



## SarahhhLouise

my OH felt our little boy kick last night for the first time :) xxx


----------



## emmylou209

9 days!!!!!!!


----------



## FayDanielle

11 days overdue....
INDUCTION TOMOROW!!!!


----------



## LoisP

FayDanielle said:


> 11 days overdue....
> INDUCTION TOMOROW!!!!

Good luck babe! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## FayDanielle

LoisP said:


> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> 11 days overdue....
> INDUCTION TOMOROW!!!!
> 
> Good luck babe! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thankkkk youuuu :cloud9:

Next time you ask if shes here, hopefully ill be able to say YESSSSSSSSSSS!
:happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

Good luck Fay! :hugs: :dust:

8 days overdue :(
4 days until induction!
x


----------



## FayDanielle

EmandBub said:


> Good luck Fay! :hugs: :dust:
> 
> 8 days overdue :(
> 4 days until induction!
> x

Thank you sweet.

Only 4 days until your induction if nothing happens beforehand though :D Its not very long at all hun!
:dust::dust:
xxxx


----------



## Tanara

_80 days left! 

Good luck Fay and Emandbub hope you go into labor soon _


----------



## veganmum2be

38 weeks!
14 days until due date!

its my birthday!

and i had my first real niggles and twinges today, hopefully he'll arrive soon :lol:

lots of milestones :lol:


----------



## xprincessx

my bubby is a week old tomorrow!


----------



## vinteenage

40 days to go!


----------



## FayDanielle

Theres so many girlies sooo close :D
Im excited to see all of your bubs!
xx


----------



## Marlarky

I feel so out of place here! Everyone is so close to their due dates/induction dates!!

I found out on Monday that my silly little monkey is a big baby boy!!! :blue:
He behaved so good during the scan :cloud9:


----------



## x__amour

I am due in exactly a month today! Come on November 14th! :happydance:


----------



## FayDanielle

Its induction day :D
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Im so excited I could pee!


----------



## emmylou209

8 Days!!


----------



## vaniilla

FayDanielle said:


> Its induction day :D
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Im so excited I could pee!

good luck hun :flower: hope the induction goes well and you have your lo soon :happydance:


----------



## _laura

49 days to go! Or 7 weeks :)


----------



## veganmum2be

1 week and 6 days till due date. :D
2 weeks exactly till first sweep :D


----------



## LoisP

40 days to go :happydance:


----------



## divershona

2 weeks til full term and 35 days to go :D


----------



## divershona

oooooo and OH and i have decided on a girls name for the baby and i love it

Kaya Louise Smith :kiss:

(think he's hoping for a girl though because he keeps using the name we chose when talking to my bump :haha: )


----------



## MissMamma

:shock: *oh my god! i'm in the last box!!!* :shock:
when did that happen??


----------



## divershona

OMG only 3 days til im in last box :D


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 6days old already :shock:


----------



## EffyKat

I've eventually hit the 30 weeks mark :D. YAY!!!


----------



## LoisP

EffyKat said:


> I've eventually hit the 30 weeks mark :D. YAY!!!

:happydance:

yay!!!


----------



## EffyKat

LoisP said:


> EffyKat said:
> 
> 
> I've eventually hit the 30 weeks mark :D. YAY!!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> yay!!!Click to expand...

It feels a lot more real now :D I'm starting to get the butterflies!


----------



## MissMamma

ooh ooh me and OH have been together three years today! :shock:
and yesterday it was one calender month til my due date! :shock: :shock:


----------



## EffyKat

Congratulations to you and your OH!! :D


----------



## vinteenage

35 weeks and 35 days left!
AH! Where did the time go!


----------



## divershona

vinteenage said:


> 35 weeks and 35 days left!
> AH! Where did the time go!

not long to go now daphne :)


----------



## Jayde1991

Corin Mae Rose came home yesterday :D


----------



## EffyKat

Ooo yay! Congratulations hun! ^^


----------



## vinteenage

divershona said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 35 weeks and 35 days left!
> AH! Where did the time go!
> 
> not long to go now daphne :)Click to expand...

I know, it's crazy! :shock:


----------



## rjb

31 weeks. only 63 days to go :)


----------



## MissMamma

Jayde1991 said:


> Corin Mae Rose came home yesterday :D

congrats jayde :happydance:
you're gna have to add another :pink: to your siggy!


----------



## Tanara

_75 days left! _


----------



## divershona

im due a month today!!!!!!!! home stretch now :D :D


----------



## vaniilla

38 weeks :happydance: hope lo doesn't want to take too long to make his appearance!


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is over a week old :shock:


----------



## MissMamma

i cant believe its already been a week since you had chloe! :shock: madness.

i'm 36 weeks today


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah is 2 months and 3 weeks today:Dx


----------



## Burchy314

32 weeks today! Only 56 more days until her due date! It is getting so close I can't believe it!


----------



## divershona

less than a month now til i'm due :D

and my bump dropped yesterday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoisP

35 weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

MissMammaToBe said:


> i cant believe its already been a week since you had chloe! :shock: madness.
> 
> i'm 36 weeks today

I know it goes so quick once you have had them compared to when your pregnant. Especially when your days are full with visitors at 1st. And i think becuase she was born late at night as well


----------



## veganmum2be

i'm a mum :shock: :D

6 days old today :cloud9:


----------



## Jadelm

1 day overduuuuue :)


----------



## LoisP

Jadelm said:


> 1 day overduuuuue :)

Jade i love the way normally overdue posts look like this
"1 day overdue :cry:"


And yours has a smiley face! lol!


----------



## holly2234

22 weeks. Never imagined getting this far :)


----------



## newmommy23

9 days! Not that it matters because I'm in slow labor so lets all hope it doesn't go on for 9 more days...


----------



## holly2234

newmommy23 said:


> 9 days! Not that it matters because I'm in slow labor so lets all hope it doesn't go on for 9 more days...

:dust:


----------



## divershona

29 days til d-day :D
and only 8 til full term :D


----------



## LoisP

divershona said:


> 29 days til d-day :D
> and only 8 til full term :D

I hate how far ahead you seem :cry:
Everytime i feel like due date is just round the corner... POW you remind me that i'm not as close as i wanna be :(


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 29 days til d-day :D
> and only 8 til full term :D
> 
> I hate how far ahead you seem :cry:
> Everytime i feel like due date is just round the corner... POW you remind me that i'm not as close as i wanna be :(Click to expand...


awwwwwwwwww sorry :( you are only 5 days behind me though, and knowing our luck you'll still get to meet shaun before i get to meet my LO


----------



## LoisP

divershona said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 29 days til d-day :D
> and only 8 til full term :D
> 
> I hate how far ahead you seem :cry:
> Everytime i feel like due date is just round the corner... POW you remind me that i'm not as close as i wanna be :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awwwwwwwwww sorry :( you are only 5 days behind me though, and knowing our luck you'll still get to meet shaun before i get to meet my LOClick to expand...

Or we could go at the same time ! :thumbup:


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is 8 weeks old :D


----------



## Jadelm

LoisP said:


> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> 1 day overduuuuue :)
> 
> Jade i love the way normally overdue posts look like this
> "1 day overdue :cry:"
> 
> 
> And yours has a smiley face! lol!Click to expand...

Haha I don't miiind at all, I feel great and I'm so happy and excited that she'll be here soon it's hard to feel anything but smiley :D Being overdue is just a reminder of how imminent she is!! x


----------



## newmommy23

is it a milestone when your water breaks??! :happydance:


----------



## AriannasMama

newmommy23 said:


> is it a milestone when your water breaks??! :happydance:

omg did your water break? :dance: I had Arianna 12 hours after mine broke. Good luck!!!!


----------



## vinteenage

newmommy23 said:


> is it a milestone when your water breaks??! :happydance:

Definitely! I'm glad those contractions started doing something for you!


----------



## newmommy23

weeee! I'm so excited I think it's dulling the pain a little lol


----------



## AriannasMama

Im excited for another chocolate vanilla swirl baby :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

Mine'll be uh..diluted caramel vanilla swirl? Haha.
He'll be 1/4 Filipino.


----------



## newmommy23

I'm excited to see her little afro! omg


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> Mine'll be uh..diluted caramel vanilla swirl? Haha.
> He'll be 1/4 Filipino.

lol. I call Arianna my caramel baby, even though she's still pretty white right now, lol. I think she'll end up with pretty tan skin and curly dark hair :cloud9: its already starting to curl a little.


----------



## AriannasMama

newmommy23 said:


> I'm excited to see her little afro! omg

aww, i hope she has a head full of hair when she comes out!!


----------



## vinteenage

mrs.stokes said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Mine'll be uh..diluted caramel vanilla swirl? Haha.
> He'll be 1/4 Filipino.
> 
> lol. I call Arianna my caramel baby, even though she's still pretty white right now, lol. I think she'll end up with pretty tan skin and curly dark hair :cloud9: its already starting to curl a little.Click to expand...

Babies tend to take a bit to darken up! In pictures of my OH as a baby he's very, very pale but now he's awfully tan.


----------



## newmommy23

she's got hair already! saw it on the ultrasound! wonder what color she'll be...and she gets to be born a haitian-american


----------



## AriannasMama

Like Daphne said most babies come out pretty light, I think by 6 months they are their true skin tone. Arianna is more reddish toned than most white babies, who are usually pinkish toned, so I am assuming she will have a nice year round tan, lol.


----------



## divershona

36 weeks today :D

only 1 more till full term :happydance: and 4 til D-day :D


----------



## vinteenage

Exactly one month until my due date!


----------



## MissMamma

oooh congratulations keegan!!! :happydance:
sending you lots of dust
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jadelm

2 days overdue heehee x


----------



## EffyKat

9 weeks until due date. Which means 63 days. 42 days till full term :D bring on the babeh!


----------



## x__amour

Full term today! :happydance:


----------



## RachelRae

35 weeks todayyy!!! :flower:

xx


----------



## divershona

OMG just realised ...... LAST BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!

not long to go now :happydance:


----------



## newmommy23

39 weeks lol


----------



## Tanara

_30 weeks pregnant eeks, 10 weeks (70 days) 

We are sooo excited to be in the last ten weeks _


----------



## LoisP

LAST BOX!!!! & one calender month today!


----------



## divershona

having lots of period like cramps ... maybe the start of something but might not, have to wait and see :D


----------



## vinteenage

Shona I'm afraid I get those a lot and they have yet to do anything. Well, I don't particularly want them to do anything yet but still. 

Holy crap, 36 weeks tomorrow! Eek.

Whoa. 29 days! I'm in the 20s! AH!!!


----------



## rainbows_x

divershona said:


> having lots of period like cramps ... maybe the start of something but might not, have to wait and see :D

Eek good luck!
I started getting those in my early labor.
:dust:


----------



## EffyKat

divershona said:


> having lots of period like cramps ... maybe the start of something but might not, have to wait and see :D

EEk! good luck, I hope it is the start of something!


----------



## EffyKat

EEEP! Just realised I'm on the second to last box :D


----------



## divershona

vinteenage said:


> Shona I'm afraid I get those a lot and they have yet to do anything. Well, I don't particularly want them to do anything yet but still.
> 
> Holy crap, 36 weeks tomorrow! Eek.
> 
> Whoa. 29 days! I'm in the 20s! AH!!!

they keep coming and going like proper contractions and they are getting more painful so hopefully ... that or i just need one really really big poo :haha: :blush:


----------



## LoisP

I had that last night and went to hospital to be told i wasn't in labour :( was so disapointed because i really thought something was happening! However was relieved because its still 10 days til full term, however he's been pumped with steriods so if i was to have him now im sure he would be fine :)

good luck shona xx


----------



## vinteenage

Y'all are crazy. I have on interest in this baby arriving anytime before his due date! I'll panic if he comes early.


----------



## Mei190

Finally hit full term today :happydance: Not long now! (hopefully)


----------



## newmommy23

Just wait Daphne you might change your mind around 37 weeks lol


----------



## divershona

newmommy23 said:


> Just wait Daphne you might change your mind around 37 weeks lol

i was just thinking that hehe

im breaking out the paracetamol now girls ... lets see ...


----------



## Burchy314

not really a milestone but this time next month will be Thanksgiving, my 18th birthday, and the day I become full term!


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 2 weeks old


----------



## Jayde1991

i have been riding my horse today for the first time in a long time because i was pregnant.
i found out how much i missed it
Also Corin in 2 weeks old today :happydance:


----------



## LoisP

30 Days To Go :happydance:


----------



## vinteenage

36 weeks!


----------



## vaniilla

Rowan is 4 days old today :cloud9: I can't believe how fast time flies!


----------



## divershona

25 days to go, and the cramps are still here ... midwife said its nothing to worry about though


----------



## MissMamma

i am officially 37 weeks today [seen as how its 20 past midnight, i know, i'm a bad girl and should really go to bed..]

So we all know what that means...*FULL TERM!* :happydance:

it feels very bloody surreal to be here i gotta say girlies, mentally i'm totally prepared [i think!] but physically we're really not so i'm more than happy for you to stay in there a little while longer Raphi :D


----------



## x__amour

In the "-teens" now, whoabby! 19 to go! :happydance:


----------



## MissMamma

my OH has just read my last post and wants to add that he's not mentally prepared! :haha:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Ooh you're both so close now :D


----------



## Marlarky

MissMammaToBe said:


> my OH has just read my last post and wants to add that he's not mentally prepared! :haha:

:rofl:

My husband wont be "mentally prepared" until the baby's head is out and im pushing out the body!!


----------



## Burchy314

50 days left!!! :) 

Also as of today there is 2 weeks until my OH turns 20 and our 2 year anniversary! That is also when he plans to be moved in!!! It is all going so quickly, I can't believe it! I am so excited!


----------



## LoisP

Congrats on full term Jessie x


----------



## EffyKat

I've got 60 days left before chunks due date. :D


----------



## Mei190

Less than 20 days left now, think I am gonna have a heartattack lol


----------



## divershona

MissMammaToBe said:


> i am officially 37 weeks today [seen as how its 20 past midnight, i know, i'm a bad girl and should really go to bed..]
> 
> So we all know what that means...*FULL TERM!* :happydance:
> 
> it feels very bloody surreal to be here i gotta say girlies, mentally i'm totally prepared [i think!] but physically we're really not so i'm more than happy for you to stay in there a little while longer Raphi :D

I'm just a little bit jealous!!!! :blush: but its only 3 days til i'm full term ... eeeeek!!!! :headspin:


----------



## Jayde1991

Finally finshed my personal and perfestions devoplement course work,only got my photography course work to do before i go back to college.
i dont think i will get anymore course work done today because of the girls :)


----------



## Marlarky

it is now past midnight here, therefore....


4 days to V-DAY!! :happydance:


----------



## Burchy314

33 weeks today! It is getting so close and time is going by so fast! I am so happy!


----------



## divershona

2 days til full term :happydance: i'm so excited


----------



## LoisP

36 weeks :happydance:
1 week until full term
4 until due date
wooooo :D


----------



## Sentiment

This might be trivial, but I felt my first kick standing up. 

baby is getting big and strong


----------



## divershona

Sentiment said:


> This might be trivial, but I felt my first kick standing up.
> 
> baby is getting big and strong

awww thats a really nice thing to feel, i can remember my first kicks :)

trust me you'll be getting plenty more of them


----------



## rjb

my shower is next weekend! :happydance:


----------



## divershona

the doctor signed me off of college today because im so tired so i'm officially on maternity leave :D


----------



## SarahhhLouise

I finished decorating today so can finallystart buying cot and moses basket etc! I also felt baby in my ribs last night!


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is 3 weeks today :)


----------



## vinteenage

I'm 1 1/2 cms dilated!


----------



## Burchy314

mrs.stokes said:


> Arianna is 3 weeks today :)

OMG I can't believe she is already 3 weeks old! Time flys!


----------



## divershona

vinteenage said:


> I'm 1 1/2 cms dilated!

omg :happydance: can't be too long now till fin gets here!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

wonder if i'm dilated at all ... hmmmmmmmmmmm:shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

Ah I know Shona! I wasn't expecting to be dilated when she checked! She said it's good though, on course. Hopefully he'll hang out in there until my due date...I'm not mentally prepared for an arrival before then!


----------



## divershona

vinteenage said:


> Ah I know Shona! I wasn't expecting to be dilated when she checked! She said it's good though, on course. Hopefully he'll hang out in there until my due date...I'm not mentally prepared for an arrival before then!

is it routine that the MW checks when you're 36 weeks? my MW never checked me but then again she forgot to do my blood pressure yesterday :dohh:


----------



## vinteenage

The nurse told me they start checking at 35 weeks (but I didn't have a 35 weeks appointment, I came in 34 weeks and 36). 

I'm sure it varies though. Can you ask them to check you? You're pretty far along now!


----------



## divershona

don't normally get them til later on 40 weeks onwards when u get a sweep, unless labour happens first ... i don't really want my MW looking at my bits though tbh


----------



## MissMamma

divershona said:


> the doctor signed me off of college today because im so tired so i'm officially on maternity leave :D

Woop woop! :happydance:
Time to put your feet up and rest shona! Sounds like you need it..xx

And Jayde how cute is your milestone! You need to change your siggy misses :D


----------



## divershona

I do need it  going to do some baking with my sister today though, figured that wasn't too hard to do Hehe


----------



## MissMamma

divershona said:


> I do need it  going to do some baking with my sister today though, figured that wasn't too hard to do Hehe

plus you get to eat the reward afterwards :D


----------



## MissMamma

Ah! Ah! I just realised i only have _nineteen_ days to go...that has really shocked me, i thought pregnancy was supposed to slow down in third tri. Will someone please tell my pregnancy to SLOW THE BLOODY HELL DOWN!


----------



## divershona

MissMammaToBe said:


> Ah! Ah! I just realised i only have _nineteen_ days to go...that has really shocked me, i thought pregnancy was supposed to slow down in third tri. Will someone please tell my pregnancy to SLOW THE BLOODY HELL DOWN!

eeeeeeek, and no i won't tell yours to slow down because that means mine does too :haha: and i want my LO here ... im just sitting about waiting now :coffee:


----------



## divershona

MissMammaToBe said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> I do need it  going to do some baking with my sister today though, figured that wasn't too hard to do Hehe
> 
> plus you get to eat the reward afterwards :DClick to expand...

thats the whole point in baking isnt it? that you eat it all before any1 else gets a look in


----------



## vaniilla

lo is a week old today :happydance:


----------



## divershona

vaniilla said:


> lo is a week old today :happydance:

wow a week already !!!


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyahs hit 3months:dance:x


----------



## ~RedLily~

A silly milestone but Ella will be going from Newborn nappies to Mini nappies tomorrow even if they are a little bit big lol.


----------



## divershona

FULL TERM TODAY!!!!!!!!!! 

This lo is now officially going to be getting evicted!!!!!


----------



## LoisP

divershona said:


> FULL TERM TODAY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This lo is now officially going to be getting evicted!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## veganmum2be

my little guy is already 2 weeks old!


----------



## EffyKat

8 weeks left!!! :D I can't believe it!


----------



## newmommy23

muh due date today! and also day 9 of consistent contractions lmfao


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe's 1st halloween today :D


----------



## x__Hannah__x

~RedLily~ said:


> A silly milestone but Ella will be going from Newborn nappies to Mini nappies tomorrow even if they are a little bit big lol.

:O wow Amelia's just started to go into size 4's! Not sure what name they are though.


----------



## divershona

silly milestone really and not exactly one im too happy about seeing as its rather annoying but I CAN'T PUT MY OWN SOCKS ON ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!! i'm that it means LO is growing well so my bump is big and getting in the way but omg i want to be able to get dressed myself lol


----------



## ~RedLily~

x__Hannah__x said:


> ~RedLily~ said:
> 
> 
> A silly milestone but Ella will be going from Newborn nappies to Mini nappies tomorrow even if they are a little bit big lol.
> 
> :O wow Amelia's just started to go into size 4's! Not sure what name they are though.Click to expand...

Lol Ella's tiny. Going by the weight on the pack she should already be out of the size 2's, all her weight must be in her length because they are too big lol.

Also I've been thanked 1,001 times lol.


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyahs now on size 2 nappies, the newborn mini ones too lol but they are biig..the newborn ones are getting abit tight even though they still fit kinda but iv moved on :haha:

Aliyahs 1st halloween & she said dadda two days ago! by coincidence i think!x


----------



## rainbows_x

bbyno1 said:


> Aliyahs now on size 2 nappies the newborn mini ones too lol but they are biig but the newborn ones are getting abit tight even though they still fit kinda but iv moved on too :haha:
> 
> Aliyahs 1st halloween & she said dadda two days ago! by coincidence i think!x

Aww bless!
I keep saying "hello" to Ava.
First, we taught her ahh & ooh, the hello, she can almost say it!
She says "Errooo" cutest thing ever!
Also, if you hold her up, and put her feet on any surface she walks, like literally left right etc, but sometimes she stands on her foot with the other one hehe.


----------



## MadamRose

bbyno1 said:


> Aliyahs now on size 2 nappies the newborn mini ones too lol but they are biig but the newborn ones are getting abit tight even though they still fit kinda but iv moved on too :haha:
> 
> Aliyahs 1st halloween & she said dadda two days ago! by coincidence i think!x

Chloe is on the newborn size 2 nappies already :haha: but she was born at 9lbs 12oz. She can still fit in the size 1 but we ran out and didnt see the point in getting any more size 1's when we already had some size 2 in which said were fine for her weight range


----------



## bbyno1

ahh sooo cute!
Aliyah does the ahh and ehh and noices like that,especially when she watches the tv-she thinks she is talking to them..think she prefers talking to them than me :haha:
She hasnt learnt any certain words yet tho,more so noices and babbling away

I want Aliyah to say Erroo now!! lol x


----------



## bbyno1

mummytochloe said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> Aliyahs now on size 2 nappies the newborn mini ones too lol but they are biig but the newborn ones are getting abit tight even though they still fit kinda but iv moved on too :haha:
> 
> Aliyahs 1st halloween & she said dadda two days ago! by coincidence i think!x
> 
> Chloe is on the newborn size 2 nappies already :haha: but she was born at 9lbs 12oz. She can still fit in the size 1 but we ran out and didnt see the point in getting any more size 1's when we already had some size 2 in which said were fine for her weight rangeClick to expand...

aww,thats what happened to me,i didnt see the point in buying another packet of size 1 but there is alot of different between the size 1 and 2's so think she will be in them for quite a while!x


----------



## MadamRose

bbyno1 said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> Aliyahs now on size 2 nappies the newborn mini ones too lol but they are biig but the newborn ones are getting abit tight even though they still fit kinda but iv moved on too :haha:
> 
> Aliyahs 1st halloween & she said dadda two days ago! by coincidence i think!x
> 
> Chloe is on the newborn size 2 nappies already :haha: but she was born at 9lbs 12oz. She can still fit in the size 1 but we ran out and didnt see the point in getting any more size 1's when we already had some size 2 in which said were fine for her weight rangeClick to expand...
> 
> aww,thats what happened to me,i didnt see the point in buying another packet of size 1 but there is alot of different between the size 1 and 2's so think she will be in them for quite a while!xClick to expand...

Yes same if the nappies were any bigger we would have needed more size 1's i think Chloe will be in size 2 for a good while. But the size 2 were on offer at tesco the other week and we got 200 for £15 so thats why we have loads of size 2 so we thought save money and use them

Chloe coos loads :haha: we always make sure we make an identical noise back to what she made so she knows its the right thing to be doing its so cute


----------



## bbyno1

Oh bargain:) thatl last you a while!
Love it when i see nappies on special lol i got mine from Morisons last week-buy one get one free and i had 1pound off of any pampers nappies so ended up with 108 for 5pound lol x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes thats what we go, boots have got an offer on at where got get 2 carry size packs of nappies (i think they have 27 or 35 nappies in each) and you get 2 for £6 and i got a £3 off voucher so i will get them for £3 :haha: for thats either 54 or 70 nappies for £3


----------



## rainbows_x

bbyno1 said:


> ahh sooo cute!
> Aliyah does the ahh and ehh and noices like that,especially when she watches the tv-she thinks she is talking to them..think she prefers talking to them than me :haha:
> She hasnt learnt any certain words yet tho,more so noices and babbling away
> 
> I want Aliyah to say Erroo now!! lol x

Aww I love seeing Ava watch tv, she's only just got into it & loves it!
I just kept on saying hello to her all the time haha, I have a video of it, will try and upload it somehow.

Also, Ava is still in newborn nappys, she won't be on the next size for a while I think!


----------



## bbyno1

mummytochloe said:


> Yes thats what we go, boots have got an offer on at where got get 2 carry size packs of nappies (i think they have 27 or 35 nappies in each) and you get 2 for £6 and i got a £3 off voucher so i will get them for £3 :haha: for thats either 54 or 70 nappies for £3

ohh you just reminded me boots baby club sent me the 3pound off voucher ages ago! I must dig it out tomorrow! How many nappies do you ruffly go through per day?x


rainbows_x said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> ahh sooo cute!
> Aliyah does the ahh and ehh and noices like that,especially when she watches the tv-she thinks she is talking to them..think she prefers talking to them than me :haha:
> She hasnt learnt any certain words yet tho,more so noices and babbling away
> 
> I want Aliyah to say Erroo now!! lol x
> 
> Aww I love seeing Ava watch tv, she's only just got into it & loves it!
> I just kept on saying hello to her all the time haha, I have a video of it, will try and upload it somehow.
> 
> Also, Ava is still in newborn nappys, she won't be on the next size for a while I think!Click to expand...

Aliyah loves the tv! Sometimes its the only thing thatl stop her from crying lol.
Yeeh try uploading itt:D Its funny because she can be watching and when the advert finishes even though there is literally a split second between them each she will go to cry then realize that there is a next advert and stop:dohh: aww bless how much does she weigh now?x


----------



## rainbows_x

bbyno1 said:


> Aliyah loves the tv! Sometimes its the only thing thatl stop her from crying lol.
> Yeeh try uploading itt:D Its funny because she can be watching and when the advert finishes even though there is literally a split second between them each she will go to cry then realize that there is a next advert and stop:dohh: aww bless how much does she weigh now?x

Same! If she starts crying we will hold her next to the telly or laptop lol.
She got weighed last week & was 9lb 70z's, got weighed on Wednesday too & she was still 9lb 7oz's So they are a teeny bit concerned. 
Seeing HV on Tuesday though so I'm hoping she's put on. 
I think it's because she is still on SMA, I asked OH'S mum to buy some C&G comfort (we give her money for nappys and milk) last week, she ordered it online and it's not coming until Tuesday... Don't want HV to have a go at me because he told me we should change it :(


----------



## bbyno1

Aww,Aliyah doesnt really like the computer but things arnt moving fast enough for her lol shes so fussy!
Hopefully she would of put on :) how is she now with her colic etc?Just explain that you have ordered it and you will be changing it..Not much he can say really lol.x


----------



## MadamRose

I would say between about 6 and 10 nappies and day it really depends to be honest. she has been in size 2 for a few days and for some reason i find she uses less of these than she did size 1


----------



## rainbows_x

bbyno1 said:


> Aww,Aliyah doesnt really like the computer but things arnt moving fast enough for her lol shes so fussy!
> Hopefully she would of put on :) how is she now with her colic etc?Just explain that you have ordered it and you will be changing it..Not much he can say really lol.x

Lol, I just go to youtube and put The Wiggles on, she loves it!
Here she is the other day, I put it on and it kept her occupied whilst I got dressed :lol:
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photo0528.jpg

I'm hoping she has, I'm worried what they will say if she hasn't!
She;s still drinking alot, like we make her a 6oz bottle and she will always have at least 4.5oz's.
Her colic seems a little better, but I still think changing the milk will be really good for her, she just can't keep it down & it's horrible to see her struggle with it.
I just know that if it was up to me I would have bought it by now. But OH gives MIL the money so she gets the nappys & milk for us. Think I will do it from now on though.


----------



## bbyno1

My computer wont even play youtube because it tells me to download flash player or something and this computer is too old school for anything :haha:

she looks so content bless her!The only thing he can say is go out and today and buy her some if you can,but you dont wanna buy one and already have one ordered before seeing if she gets on well with it really..Its so horrible :( Aliyah has really good days but then some bad and i hate it..sometimes feel like crying because i wish i would of breast fed no matter how hard it was!:(x


----------



## rainbows_x

bbyno1 said:


> My computer wont even play youtube because it tells me to download flash player or something and this computer is too old school for anything :haha:
> 
> she looks so content bless her!The only thing he can say is go out and today and buy her some if you can,but you dont wanna buy one and already have one ordered before seeing if she gets on well with it really..Its so horrible :( Aliyah has really good days but then some bad and i hate it..sometimes feel like crying because i wish i would of breast fed no matter how hard it was!:(x

Aww that sucks, at least she can still watch tv though :)

Yeah I guess, it's due to arrive the day he is coming so it should be okay, but the main reason he is coming is to see how she is getting on with the new milk :/ also about my PND.
Same, I feel kind of guilty about not giving it a good go, but the MW's put so much pressure on me, I breastfed her and was tired, they were telling me to feed her again, but I just broke down. xx


----------



## bbyno1

ooh thats alright then:)he cant say nothing:D
They say it takes 2 weeks to see the difference when you change milks but i could notice the difference in the 1st feed and how much more it agreed with her! Only thing i found was she sort out spitted the milk out for the 1st 10 mins or so because it must of tasted different but she loves it now ,,

They do put so much pressure on you..i hated that aswell!With my next one il deffo be breast feeding though..Whenever i go drs they hardly help with any of my formula fed Q's all they say is i wouldnt have any of these problems if i was to of breast fed x


----------



## rainbows_x

Are you using Cow & Gate aswel? I remember you saying you switched, just can't remember what to :dohh:

Really? That's horrible that they would say that. My HV is lovely, he's a man which I wasn't expecting! I think I will BF next time too. Or at least try harder too. x


----------



## vinteenage

Uh girls....is there not a milestone thread or something in teen parenting?

Sorry, but this keeps cropping up into the top of my page and I keep thinking someone's gone into labor or such. :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

I switched her to Aptamil because everyone was telling me it was the closest to breast milk ..Tbh i wasnt sure between Cow & Gat and the Aptamil,me and my OH went boots together and were stuck on what to pick so i just went with the more expensive one thinking it might be a bit better ,im so stupid:haha:x


----------



## bbyno1

vinteenage said:


> Uh girls....is there not a milestone thread or something in teen parenting?
> 
> Sorry, but this keeps cropping up into the top of my page and I keep thinking someone's gone into labor or such. :haha:

I dont know actually lol havnt even looked and too tired to remember :dohh:
If we are the last people to post ,no1s gone into labor ,would be impossible:haha:x


----------



## rainbows_x

vinteenage said:


> Uh girls....is there not a milestone thread or something in teen parenting?
> 
> Sorry, but this keeps cropping up into the top of my page and I keep thinking someone's gone into labor or such. :haha:

Don't think so :shrug:



bbyno1 said:


> I switched her to Aptamil because everyone was telling me it was the closest to breast milk ..Tbh i wasnt sure between Cow & Gat and the Aptamil,me and my OH went boots together and were stuck on what to pick so i just went with the more expensive one thinking it might be a bit better ,im so stupid:haha:x

Haha, well if C&G doesn't work I will give Aptamil a try! Is it comfort, or easy digest or something? x


----------



## bbyno1

Its comfort yeah,it used to be called easy digest but they just changed the name but not the ingredient :)
well i better be off to sleep as OH is getting into bed but keep me updated with how it goes and goodluck for tues:)x


----------



## ~RedLily~

According to my ticker Ella is 4 months now although really she isn't for another half an hour lol.


----------



## rainbows_x

~RedLily~ said:


> According to my ticker Ella is 4 months now although really she isn't for another half an hour lol.

Aww, happy four months Ella!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Thanks :) 
Aww I can't believe Ava is two months already. Also she looks soo like you.


----------



## Burchy314

November 1st!!!! I am offically due next month! 45 days until my due date!


----------



## divershona

two milestone's today!!!

i'm due this month!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
and i'm into the 'teens' on my countdown !!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## aafscsweetie

^^^ jealous!!

i'm officially due next month now :) :)


----------



## Mei190

:happydance: YAY! Finally due this month! 38 weeks today :happydance:

Congrats on milestones girlies :thumbup:


----------



## EffyKat

I have two milestones...
I'm due *next* month! *NEXT* Month people.
One off topic milestone, I'm 20 in 12 days time!


----------



## newmommy23

one day overdue! milestone? not sure ha


----------



## vinteenage

I'm due this month. :) 22 days to go...


----------



## divershona

newmommy23 said:


> one day overdue! milestone? not sure ha

well you'll definately have your LO in less than 2 weeks :D


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe now weighs 10Lbs


----------



## vinteenage

Full term today!


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats on full term vinteenage

Chloe is 3 weeks old today :D


----------



## Nov2010Momma

my due date today!!


----------



## divershona

Nov2010Momma said:


> my due date today!!

congrats, and :dust:


----------



## MissMamma

congrats hunny! :dust:
i'm 38weeks today! i thought something was happening last night, got some funky cramps like i've not had before and some badass back pains but i went for a poo this morning and its all stopped :blush:


----------



## divershona

MissMammaToBe said:


> congrats hunny! :dust:
> i'm 38weeks today! i thought something was happening last night, got some funky cramps like i've not had before and some badass back pains but i went for a poo this morning and its all stopped :blush:

same thing happened here :haha: was very nearly texting Lois to tell her to start updating you all ... i'm quite glad i decided to sleep a bit first and see how things go :haha:


----------



## EffyKat

On a non related baby milestone it's my 20th in ten days

One for the baby: 53 days till d-day


----------



## LoisP

divershona said:


> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> congrats hunny! :dust:
> i'm 38weeks today! i thought something was happening last night, got some funky cramps like i've not had before and some badass back pains but i went for a poo this morning and its all stopped :blush:
> 
> same thing happened here :haha: was very nearly texting Lois to tell her to start updating you all ... i'm quite glad i decided to sleep a bit first and see how things go :haha:Click to expand...

Hehe I get things like this so much I have to literally hide my phone to stop texting you every day saying ' I think he's coming!!!' :rofl:


----------



## RachelRae

In the teens now! 19 days till my induction date. AHHH!!! :flower:

xx


----------



## Burchy314

Awww yeah congrats! I bet your excited to be so close!


----------



## EffyKat

RachelRae said:


> In the teens now! 19 days till my induction date. AHHH!!! :flower:
> 
> xx

EEE so close!! :D I bet you're excited. :flow: x


----------



## RachelRae

I'm sooooo excited girls! :)

xx


----------



## Marlarky

Vday was Monday!!

And my box has gone up TWICE since I last noticed!!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Marlarky said:


> Vday was Monday!!
> 
> And my box has gone up TWICE since I last noticed!!

v day for me too! happy v day Lol :) xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is 4 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## divershona

not a pregnancy milestone, but i'm going to look at my own flat today :D


----------



## LoisP

full term!! :D


----------



## divershona

divershona said:


> not a pregnancy milestone, but i'm going to look at my own flat today :D

well thats what the letter i got implied but it wasn't the case ... the woman just wanted to meet me and have a chat but hopefully should hear something soon about a flat


----------



## MissMamma

LoisP said:


> full term!! :D

congrats hunni, he made it :happydance:


----------



## LoisP

MissMammaToBe said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> full term!! :D
> 
> congrats hunni, he made it :happydance:Click to expand...

Yep i'm so happy :D


----------



## vinteenage

In the "-teens"! 19 days!


----------



## MadamRose

congrats on full term lois
And yay for teen figures vinteenage


----------



## newmommy23

4 days overdue! :) guess I have one comfy apartment in there


----------



## divershona

newmommy23 said:


> 4 days overdue! :) guess I have one comfy apartment in there

i guess you do, any news on more dilation or them speeding things up?


----------



## newmommy23

divershona said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> 4 days overdue! :) guess I have one comfy apartment in there
> 
> i guess you do, any news on more dilation or them speeding things up?Click to expand...

nope I'm still stalled, but I got a dr to book me an induction friday night since I can't sleep and I am just in too much pain to even eat properly...just 30-some more hours


----------



## divershona

newmommy23 said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> 4 days overdue! :) guess I have one comfy apartment in there
> 
> i guess you do, any news on more dilation or them speeding things up?Click to expand...
> 
> nope I'm still stalled, but I got a dr to book me an induction friday night since I can't sleep and I am just in too much pain to even eat properly...just 30-some more hoursClick to expand...

awwwwww thats good, good luck for friday night ... but hopefully she'll decide to arrive before then :thumbup:


----------



## MissMamma

Wow keegan you are one patient girl! Do you mean friday as in tomorrow? Not long left hun..xx


----------



## x__amour

Friday as in tomorrow, Keegan?!
Ahh! That's so exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## leoniebabey

ah this thread makes me giggle the 1st post was me saying i was 30 weeks, and now my baby is over 5 months ! 

goes too quick !


----------



## Burchy314

34 weeks today!!!!


----------



## divershona

15 days to go  and my pram gets delivered today  can't wait to see it and make sure i can use it out the shop Haha


----------



## LoisP

20 days to go
damn am i gutted that i got my hopes up last night :cry:
x


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> 20 days to go
> damn am i gutted that i got my hopes up last night :cry:
> x

you got my hopes up too :( but least u can enjoy your meal on tuesday :)


----------



## LoisP

divershona said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 20 days to go
> damn am i gutted that i got my hopes up last night :cry:
> x
> 
> you got my hopes up too :( but least u can enjoy your meal on tuesday :)Click to expand...

hell yeah! meal and movie... we're seeing 'due date'
im hoping its funny enough to make me laugh myself into labour! haha!


----------



## MissMamma

LoisP said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 20 days to go
> damn am i gutted that i got my hopes up last night :cry:
> x
> 
> you got my hopes up too :( but least u can enjoy your meal on tuesday :)Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah! meal and movie... we're seeing 'due date'
> im hoping its funny enough to make me laugh myself into labour! haha!Click to expand...

i was supposed to be going to see that too but OH changed his mind, now we're going to see Jackass 3D! :dohh:


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is 10 weeks old today :D


----------



## Mei190

Only 10 days left till my due date! :happydance:

Cannot wait despite my false labor contractions causing so much vomitting I had to have injections to stop it in hospital


----------



## LoisP

MissMammaToBe said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 20 days to go
> damn am i gutted that i got my hopes up last night :cry:
> x
> 
> you got my hopes up too :( but least u can enjoy your meal on tuesday :)Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah! meal and movie... we're seeing 'due date'
> im hoping its funny enough to make me laugh myself into labour! haha!Click to expand...
> 
> i was supposed to be going to see that too but OH changed his mind, now we're going to see Jackass 3D! :dohh:Click to expand...

Ohhh i want to see that aswell!
Well theres a plus point, if little man doesn't want to come out any point soon means i can just go to the cinema AGAIN during the week!
:haha:
x


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 20 days to go
> damn am i gutted that i got my hopes up last night :cry:
> x
> 
> you got my hopes up too :( but least u can enjoy your meal on tuesday :)Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah! meal and movie... we're seeing 'due date'
> im hoping its funny enough to make me laugh myself into labour! haha!Click to expand...
> 
> i was supposed to be going to see that too but OH changed his mind, now we're going to see Jackass 3D! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh i want to see that aswell!
> Well theres a plus point, if little man doesn't want to come out any point soon means i can just go to the cinema AGAIN during the week!
> :haha:
> xClick to expand...

i went to see the last shrek film last week and i was laughing so much my bump hurt afterwards and i was complaining so much OH thought i was in labour haha


----------



## LoisP

:rofl:


----------



## divershona

he didnt find it quite so funny, he was up all night incase my waters broke and i didnt notice ... had to explain to him that im fairly sure id wake up if my waters went lol


----------



## vinteenage

All I want to do is make it to Harry Potter 7. It comes out November 19th here. My sister's musical is the 19th and 20th, which I have to go to. I have a very small window of time to make it to Harry Potter.

You hear that Finn? Stay in there until you hear the closing credits!


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> All I want to do is make it to Harry Potter 7. It comes out November 19th here. My sister's musical is the 19th and 20th, which I have to go to. I have a very small window of time to make it to Harry Potter.
> 
> You hear that Finn? Stay in there until you hear the closing credits!

:haha:
I hope Finn stays put long enough for you to see it :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

lo is 2 weeks today :happydance: can't believe how fast time is flying :)


----------



## divershona

i want to see harry potter 7 too! but i darent book tickets for it because im due the day after it comes out and my family has a tendancy of early babies but i guess we'll have to wait and see ... if all else fails i'll be getting the dvd


----------



## vinteenage

I will be upset if I am stuck watching Harry Potter at home months after it came out. :(

...Perhaps I can convince someone to buy out an entire theater as a Christmas present for me so I can go with Finn? :haha:


----------



## divershona

vinteenage said:


> I will be upset if I am stuck watching Harry Potter at home months after it came out. :(
> 
> ...Perhaps I can convince someone to buy out an entire theater as a Christmas present for me so I can go with Finn? :haha:

or maybe ask someone to baby-sit for a few hours so you can go?

my sister is going to see it on the 19th and i've told her that if i don't get to go and see it before LO arrives then she is babysitting for a few hours at xmas so my OH and i can go see it


----------



## vinteenage

I could, but with breastfeeding it isn't that easy, unfortunately. Our theater is nearly an hour away so it's not like I could just run home if needed.


----------



## divershona

vinteenage said:


> I could, but with breastfeeding it isn't that easy, unfortunately. Our theater is nearly an hour away so it's not like I could just run home if needed.

im planning on breastfeeding too, but will have to express during the day when LO starts at nursery anyways so i'm hoping that BF is established well enough by then that i can leave my sis with a few bottles just incase. 

i really want a cuppa but i can't be bothered getting off my ball to make one ... anyone fancy making me one? :coffee:


----------



## x__amour

SINGLE DIGITS TODAY!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
Ah!!! :wacko:


----------



## divershona

x__amour said:


> SINGLE DIGITS TODAY!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> Ah!!! :wacko:

OMG im actually soooooo jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!

but here's some :dust: for you anyways
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LoisP

WOW SINGLE DIGITS SHANNON!!!
:dust: x 1000000


----------



## vinteenage

Ah Shannon, that's so exciting!

Come on cervix, dilate! Come on Tori, move out!


----------



## holly2234

Viable day today :)


----------



## divershona

holly2234 said:


> Viable day today :)

eeeeeek so exciting!!!!! doesn't seem that long ago my LO was viable :D


----------



## x__amour

holly2234 said:


> Viable day today :)

Congrats, Holly! That's *so* exciting! :hugs:


----------



## holly2234

Times gone so fast i dont believe it!


----------



## MissMamma

vinteenage said:


> All I want to do is make it to Harry Potter 7. It comes out November 19th here. My sister's musical is the 19th and 20th, which I have to go to. I have a very small window of time to make it to Harry Potter.
> 
> You hear that Finn? Stay in there until you hear the closing credits!

ooh me too! i'm tempted to book tickets, knowing my luck booking the tickets ill make her turn up. Like the umbrella thing, if you take your brolly its guaranteed amazing sunshine and the one time you forget it it chucks it down...

and omg Shannon :shock: you are _*so*_ close :dust:
and congrats on vday Holly, it literally feels like days since i was there, everyone says last tri is the longest but its honestly flown by for me. FXd it does for you..xx


----------



## divershona

2 weeks till d-day :happydance:

come on little bean, get a wriggle on mummy wants to meet you!!!!!


----------



## veganmum2be

little man is 3 weeks old. :)


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn Elizabeth s 4 weeks and 2 days old
and keegan got her epi a hour ago..COME ON MOLLY!!


----------



## RachelRae

16 days till induction! :flower:

xx


----------



## divershona

RachelRae said:


> 16 days till induction! :flower:
> 
> xx

woop :D

how come you're getting induced by the way ... tell me to bog off if im being too nosy :blush:


----------



## EffyKat

50 days until due date :O


----------



## holly2234

EffyKat said:


> 50 days until due date :O

That means christmas is getting very close too! Must be so exciting to be due then!


----------



## EffyKat

49 days till Christmas. It really is exciting, everytime I tell someone I'm due on boxing day they go ooo what if he shows up on Christmas. If he does he does. Plus it'll make Christmas so much better :D


----------



## holly2234

Yeah just as long as you dont have to eat a hospital christmas dinner!


----------



## EffyKat

holly2234 said:


> Yeah just as long as you dont have to eat a hospital christmas dinner!

I'll just keep my legs crossed until after my Christmas dinner


----------



## holly2234

Good idea. 2pm onwards he's free to shoot out!


----------



## EffyKat

Of course, once ive had my piggy in blankets


----------



## holly2234

Ohhh pigs in blankets.... Im so buying some sausage and bacon tomorrow now


----------



## EffyKat

As long as you send some my way


----------



## divershona

EffyKat said:


> As long as you send some my way

and mine :haha:


----------



## holly2234

Sure will! :) Roast potatoes too?!


----------



## vinteenage

divershona said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> 16 days till induction! :flower:
> 
> xx
> 
> woop :D
> 
> how come you're getting induced by the way ... tell me to bog off if im being too nosy :blush:Click to expand...

I'm not Rachel, but just in case this gets buried and she never sees it...I'm pretty sure she has gestational diabetes which is why they want to induce?


----------



## EffyKat

holly2234 said:


> Sure will! :) Roast potatoes too?!

Mmmm yes please.


----------



## holly2234

EffyKat said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Sure will! :) Roast potatoes too?!
> 
> Mmmm yes please.Click to expand...

Now im seriously getting hungry


----------



## RachelRae

divershona said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> 16 days till induction! :flower:
> 
> xx
> 
> woop :D
> 
> how come you're getting induced by the way ... tell me to bog off if im being too nosy :blush:Click to expand...

I'm a gestational diabetic, so they don't want me going over my due date!

xx


----------



## divershona

RachelRae said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> 16 days till induction! :flower:
> 
> xx
> 
> woop :D
> 
> how come you're getting induced by the way ... tell me to bog off if im being too nosy :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a gestational diabetic, so they don't want me going over my due date!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Ah that makes sense now, sure i remember you saying something about it at somepoint but i clearly didnt remember when i read about you being induced earlier ... silly baby brain :dohh:


----------



## Mei190

Am now in single digits... 8 days till DD! And I have literally no signs grr!

Shannon you are like my next day goal as you are due a day before me, I keep looking at your ticker thinking 'I'll be that tomorrow' :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is one month today!


----------



## RachelRae

divershona said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> 16 days till induction! :flower:
> 
> xx
> 
> woop :D
> 
> how come you're getting induced by the way ... tell me to bog off if im being too nosy :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a gestational diabetic, so they don't want me going over my due date!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ah that makes sense now, sure i remember you saying something about it at somepoint but i clearly didnt remember when i read about you being induced earlier ... silly baby brain :dohh:Click to expand...

Haha, no problem! I would of probably done the same thing! :haha:

xx


----------



## RachelRae

I'm 37 weeks today. :)

xx


----------



## x__amour

39 weeks, 7 days to go! :happydance:


----------



## EffyKat

49 days to go until Due Date.
7 weeks until Due Date.
4 weeks until Full Term :D. My little monster is growing up so fast :cry:.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I'm nearly Chat Happy :D


----------



## MissMamma

Ooh I just realised I _am_ chat happy! When does that happen?
And i'm on to single digits countdown :shock:


----------



## vinteenage

15 days! 15 days!


----------



## RachelRae

14 days! :)

xx


----------



## aafscsweetie

^^ jealous, I have 40 days left and thought THAT was something to celebrate lol! i'd be peeing myself if I had 14 left. so excited!


----------



## vinteenage

38 weeks!

I don't know why my ticker is stuck at 37w6d. :( I even just went to the site again and made a new one and it says 38 weeks on the site but once I put the URL here is goes back to 37.
Sigh.
Trying to make my pregnancy longer...


----------



## Mei190

Your ticker does say 38 weeks now! 

Well I have 6 days left till due date and nothing, no BHs even :(


----------



## vinteenage

Really? It still says 37w6d for me!
Silly..internet, haha.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Ella now rolls :)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Amelia's just started rolling today as well :)


----------



## x__amour

5 days... 5 measly little days... :wacko:


----------



## rjb

35 days :)


----------



## vinteenage

rjb said:


> 35 days :)

..Are you getting induced early?


----------



## divershona

11 days :D

and I GOT MY NEW FLAT :happydance: just needs decorating and i can move in :D


----------



## ~RedLily~

x__Hannah__x said:


> Amelia's just started rolling today as well :)

Ella has been almost rolling for ages now then I saw your status on fb and so I thought I would try and see if she would because she was so close. So really you're to thank :haha:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

~RedLily~ said:


> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> Amelia's just started rolling today as well :)
> 
> Ella has been almost rolling for ages now then I saw your status on fb and so I thought I would try and see if she would because she was so close. So really you're to thank :haha:Click to expand...

Aww hehe, she wouldn't stop doing it and had a big smile on her face :) just scared she's going to do it in her sleep. You'll have to keep an eye on Ella now :)


----------



## Gowie3112

Sounds quite pathetic compared to everyone elses lol but my next milestone is 10 weeks!! Only another 215 days to go :D Can't wait! x


----------



## ~RedLily~

x__Hannah__x said:


> ~RedLily~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> Amelia's just started rolling today as well :)
> 
> Ella has been almost rolling for ages now then I saw your status on fb and so I thought I would try and see if she would because she was so close. So really you're to thank :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww hehe, she wouldn't stop doing it and had a big smile on her face :) just scared she's going to do it in her sleep. You'll have to keep an eye on Ella now :)Click to expand...

Aww bless her, yeh that what would worry me but Ella actually hates rolling over, she's done it twice and cried each time because she hates being on her stomach so if she did it at night I would soon know about it lol. You will have to try and get a video if you haven't already.




Gowie3112 said:


> Sounds quite pathetic compared to everyone elses lol but my next milestone is 10 weeks!! Only another 215 days to go :D Can't wait! x

Not pathetic at all, every milestone is special :flower:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Aww bless her. My OH thought he did a video on camera but it didn't record:dohh: Will have to try tomorrow if she decides to do it again. What does Ella weigh now? Coz her and Amelia were quite similar weights born I think.


----------



## ~RedLily~

I have about 20 videos of Ella about to roll over and then when she actually did roll over I didn't record it :haha:
Ella was 7lbs 12oz at birth and she's now 14lbs 9oz


----------



## EffyKat

*46* Days!
*My 20th birthday on Saturday*

Edit: I forgot to mention the pregnancy Ticker from Fortunebaby says I'm 83% through the pregnancy, YAY!


----------



## Marlarky

5 days until double digits!! :happydance:


----------



## Burchy314

35 weeks pregnant today! 2 weeks until full term (my 18th birthday) and 5 weeks until LO's due date! I can't believe my little girl is due next month. I just want her here now I am getting so impatient lol, but I have a feeling I will go over. Only 35 days to go!!!!!

Oh and according to the pregnancy ticker I am 87% through my pregnancy.


----------



## divershona

woooooop !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:SINGLE DIGITS :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

and my kitchen floor is done, bathroom and hallway today and start painting my bedroom :D


----------



## LoisP

38 weeks ! :happydance:


----------



## Mei190

Congrats girlies! We are all getting closer now. 

I have 4 days left till DD and am pretty much expecting to go over now. Makes me a little bummed but as long as LO is okay then thats what matters, I am trying to keep positive!

I have an appointment today (39 weeks app) however am not seeing my regular MW as there were no available appointments, quite nervous for someone new now!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

25 weeks yday, but midwife appointment today! xx


----------



## LoisP

Woah. It's just kicked in... 38 weeks pregnant?! :O
Where the hell did the last 9 months go!?!


----------



## vinteenage

12 days! No longer in the "-teens".


----------



## divershona

Eeeeeek we are getting close now girls.  labour dust to every1 thats full term or more 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## x__amour

3 days to go! :wacko:


----------



## divershona

OMG Shannon you're so close!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## newmommy23

mollypops is 5 days old :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

my little boy is 3 weeks old today :wacko: feels like yesterday I got my :bfp:!!!


labour dust to all the due ladies :dust:


----------



## holly2234

Not a milestone of my own, but one for this thread! It has just reached post number 2000 by vaniilla!


----------



## Nov2010Momma

1 week and 3 days OVERDUE!

whyyyy?!?!?!? :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 1month old today :shock:

labour :dust: to all those overdue


----------



## holly2234

25 weeks :)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I hope all of you girls that are close pop soon :D 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Just realised I'm Chat Happy now :D


----------



## kaleighdaisy

A few days late, but finally, Third Trimester!


----------



## Burchy314

Not a baby mildstone, but today is mine and OH's 2 year anniversary and his 20th birthday.

Only 33 days until my Due date though! :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava was 11 weeks old yesterday :) & got the closest to laughing she has been before!


----------



## divershona

1 more week til d-day 

eeeeeek so excited


----------



## newmommy23

Molly is a week old today!


----------



## LoisP

12 days!!!!!!!


----------



## vinteenage

10 days. :)


----------



## divershona

first coat of paint done in my bedroom :D

2nd coat tomorrow then i just got to sort out vinyl for kitchen and bathroom and carpet for my bedroom, and the flats ready for me to move into. :happydance:

then i just have to floor the box-room, paint and carpet the living room and paint the bathroom and im all done, but thats all stuff that can wait til after bubs is born ... got to get the essential bits done first hehe


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

30 weeks today! :happydance: Where on earth has the time gone?!! 

Also: noticing how grown up my little girl is!! She understands so much now and saying little words, it's amaaazing. i'm the proudest mummy :cloud9:

xoxox


----------



## vinteenage

Had my first dose of real contractions, coming every 2/3 minutes and lasting about a 1 minute for about an hour.
They're since turned into boring BH though. Sigh.


----------



## Tanara

_50 Days Left YAY _


----------



## kattsmiles

34 weeks today! Time is going to by sloooooooow for me.


----------



## vaniilla

ordered boxsets of bleach :happydance: been waiting all week to! :)


----------



## newmommy23

woo bleach !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## divershona

6 days to go 

woke up this morning incredibly wet down below, either my waters have gone or it was loads of discharge ... Sorry tmi. Have to see if i keep leaking now


----------



## x__Hannah__x

ooo hope it is your waters hun :)


----------



## vinteenage

9 days! Single digits!


----------



## ShelbyLee

34 Weeks! (well yesterday!)

only 6 weeks to go! Ughhh we cant wait! lol


----------



## EffyKat

*34* weeks pregnant
*6* weeks to go!! Me and Geoff are so excited to meet you Adam.


----------



## ShelbyLee

Effykat,
I just went to look for a "like" button like on facebook!
looks like you baby is due the day after ours!


----------



## LoisP

ShelbyLee said:


> Effykat,
> I just went to look for a "like" button like on facebook!
> looks like you baby is due the day after ours!

I do that ALL the time :dohh:


----------



## ShelbyLee

It such a good idea! It could be right by the "quote" or "thanks" buttons!


----------



## EffyKat

I totally agree with you on having a like button. So you're due on Xmas day then?


----------



## ShelbyLee

EffyKat said:


> I totally agree with you on having a like button. So you're due on Xmas day then?

Yep.. I have a weird feeling that she will be coming early though!


----------



## EffyKat

I have visions of Dammy coming on Xmas day!


----------



## Tanara

_33 Weeks today =]_


----------



## divershona

not my waters :( just loads of discharge ... ive never been so disappointed to realise i wasn't having a OMG i just wet myself moment :(


----------



## EffyKat

divershona said:


> not my waters :( just loads of discharge ... ive never been so disappointed to realise i wasn't having a OMG i just wet myself moment :(

Oh no :( poor you Shona!


----------



## vinteenage

divershona said:


> not my waters :( just loads of discharge ... ive never been so disappointed to realise i wasn't having a OMG i just wet myself moment :(

That's what I just had. Sat up and -gush-, underwear were soaked. Walked to the bathroom and had another little one.

Off to call the hospital...


----------



## divershona

vinteenage said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> not my waters :( just loads of discharge ... ive never been so disappointed to realise i wasn't having a OMG i just wet myself moment :(
> 
> That's what I just had. Sat up and -gush-, underwear were soaked. Walked to the bathroom and had another little one.
> 
> Off to call the hospital...Click to expand...

if its your waters im going to be sooooooo jealous !!!!!!! :blush: :haha:

but seriously woooop, good luck :D


----------



## divershona

EffyKat said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> not my waters :( just loads of discharge ... ive never been so disappointed to realise i wasn't having a OMG i just wet myself moment :(
> 
> Oh no :( poor you Shona!Click to expand...

i'll survive ... on a positive note, 

finished painting my bedroom today :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

going to sort out carpets and vinyl tomorrow after my breastfeeding workshop


----------



## EffyKat

divershona said:


> EffyKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> not my waters :( just loads of discharge ... ive never been so disappointed to realise i wasn't having a OMG i just wet myself moment :(
> 
> Oh no :( poor you Shona!Click to expand...
> 
> i'll survive ... on a positive note,
> 
> finished painting my bedroom today :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> going to sort out carpets and vinyl tomorrow after my breastfeeding workshopClick to expand...

Ooo yay! Productive. I got Facebook attacked by my brothers ex wife today, just want I needed!! The bitch!


----------



## x__amour

It's my due date today... Can't believe it. 40 weeks. Where has the time gone? So emotional! :cry:


----------



## EffyKat

Aw, congrats Shannon!! :D I bet you're excited


----------



## x__amour

EffyKat said:


> Aw, congrats Shannon!! :D I bet you're excited

Thanks Helen! :hugs:
I am but more anxious really. Would love if Tori was here for Thanksgiving! :thumbup:


----------



## EffyKat

Fingers crossed for you then! As long as you have your fingers crossed Dammy gets here before Christmas?


----------



## x__amour

EffyKat said:



> Fingers crossed for you then! As long as you have your fingers crossed Dammy gets here before Christmas?

Of course! :flower:


----------



## divershona

Ooooooooo Labour Dust Shannon :)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww congrats Shannon!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## vinteenage

I'm in labor. :)


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> I'm in labor. :)

:happydance: Already said this but GOOD LUCK :D


----------



## newmommy23

congrats and good luck daphne!

Molly has a belly button now! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

vinteenage said:


> I'm in labor. :)

:happydance: good luck hun, can't wait to see what your lo looks like :happydance:


----------



## Mei190

Tomorrow is my due date! 40 mins by UK time.... I have been waiting for so long to finally reach my due day!!!


----------



## LoisP

*10 days! :O *


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava rolled over lastnight and this morning!


----------



## MadamRose

Good luck vinteenage

Chloe did her 1st proper smile yesterday :D


----------



## divershona

5 days til d-day :happydance:


----------



## EffyKat

:dust: yay, not long now Shona :dust:


----------



## divershona

EffyKat said:


> :dust: yay, not long now Shona :dust:

yeah i know i'm so excited now !!!! :happydance:

I'm hoping that this LO stays put until friday night/saturday morning ... and arrives on saturday. It would make my dad really happy if LO shared a birthday with him (which is saturday) and i have carpets and vinyl being fitted tomorrow and wednesday and the gas man coming on thursday to sort out the heating in the flat hehe. so if LO wants to come home to a nice warm flat etc he/she better wait til saturday, but not any longer than that, i don't want to go overdue :haha:


----------



## EffyKat

I have my fingers crossed for you. I'm jealous of you . I want my little man. But he's still busy cooking  Trying to get himself a bit fatter ;)


----------



## Marlarky

double digits!!! :happydance:


----------



## divershona

4 days to go, and living room carpet getting fitted today :D


----------



## veganmum2be

lo is 1 month today


----------



## LoisP

SINGLE DIGITS :happydance:
and LO is fully engaged :)


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 5weeks old today,

:dust: to everyone who is waiting


----------



## Burchy314

30 days to go! 1 calender month! :)


----------



## LoisP

39 weeks tomorrow. Wow!! :D


----------



## divershona

3 days till d-day ... EEEEEEEEK!


----------



## EffyKat

39 days to go! :) Just realised also that next week I'll be in the last box! :O


----------



## divershona

EffyKat said:


> 39 days to go! :) Just realised also that next week I'll be in the last box! :O

i got so excited when i moved to the last box hehe i actually went like this :happydance::blush:


----------



## EffyKat

I got all excited about it yesterday when I first realised and my OH was just sat looking at me as if I was crazy.


----------



## divershona

EffyKat said:


> I got all excited about it yesterday when I first realised and my OH was just sat looking at me as if I was crazy.

my dad looked at me like i was crazy too ... must be something to do with pregnancy hormones that makes people look at us like we are crazy ... got nothing to do with the crazy stuff we do of course :haha:


----------



## EffyKat

Nothing to do with our craziness, nope, not at all. If it makes you feel any better I had my OH laughing at me because I got stuck in my jumper. :( I think Monster boy had a growth spurt whilst I wasn't looking.


----------



## divershona

EffyKat said:


> Nothing to do with our craziness, nope, not at all. If it makes you feel any better I had my OH laughing at me because I got stuck in my jumper. :( I think Monster boy had a growth spurt whilst I wasn't looking.

i get stuck in the bath! i actually have to roll over onto my front and push myself up with my arms and knees, i can't get up when im on my back hehe


----------



## EffyKat

I'm totally like that, I thought it was just me though! I have to do the same in the bath but I think in a few weeks time my OH and my mam might have to come help me out! :blush:

Also, I now know how a turtle feels when they get stuck on their shells. It's terrible. :cry: I'm forever begging people to help me up. Especially when I sit on the floor.


----------



## divershona

nope not just you hehe, i feel really sorry for turtles now!


----------



## MissMamma

My baby girl is one week old already :shock:


----------



## EffyKat

:O seriously?! Wow, that went quick!


----------



## MissMamma

Lol tell me about it!..xx


----------



## LoisP

MissMammaToBe said:


> My baby girl is one week old already :shock:

Wow a WEEK!
Hope this week goes as quickly as the last week has gone :D then i can have my little guy :D


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is 6 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## divershona

2 days, and about 2 mins til d-day.


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava laughed today :cloud9:


----------



## ~RedLily~

:dust::dust: Shona :D


Ella is 20 weeks!


----------



## RachelRae

4 days till induction! Ahhh!! :flower:

xx


----------



## Burchy314

Today (Thursday the 18th): I am 36 weeks!!!! :)

This time next week (Thursday the 25th): It will be Thanksgiving! I can't believe it is Thanksgiving time already!! Also I will be 37 weeks, Full Term! Next Thursday is ALSO my 18th birthday!! :) Time is flying by these days!


----------



## LoisP

39 weeks! wooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

26 weeks yesterday xxx


----------



## aafscsweetie

30 days, exactly one calendar month until my due date!!


----------



## holly2234

99 days to go!


----------



## EffyKat

RachelRae said:


> 4 days till induction! Ahhh!! :flower:
> 
> xx

You must be so excited!! :) I know I would be!


----------



## vaniilla

my son is one month old today :cloud9:


----------



## Marlarky

95 dayssss <3


----------



## divershona

Due tomorrow  come on little bean get a wriggle on and make a start on appearing today and feel free to arrive any time after midnight so that you are here on granddads birthday 

all Moved into the flat too.  got my fridge and cooker coming this morning but then i'm all set, just got to unpack :-(


----------



## MissMamma

Congrats on the flat shona :happydance: bet that's a total weight off your mind.
Now just sit back, relax and wait for lo...i can't wait to see if it's boy or girl! Sending lots me dust your way :dust:
How is your dad about you moving out? I know mine was really upset not that he ever admitted it me lol..xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is 12 weeks old today!


----------



## divershona

MissMammaToBe said:


> Congrats on the flat shona :happydance: bet that's a total weight off your mind.
> Now just sit back, relax and wait for lo...i can't wait to see if it's boy or girl! Sending lots me dust your way :dust:
> How is your dad about you moving out? I know mine was really upset not that he ever admitted it me lol..xx

I can't believe its all sorted out now ready for lo coming! Eeeeeek i'm excited to meet him/her now, even though I've still got a load of unpacking to do! :dohh:

my dad doesn't seem upset by me moving out, he's already turning my old room into a photography studio! Think it'll hit him in a few days though once he realises he has to cook for himself all the time :haha:


----------



## LoisP

6 days to go :happydance:


----------



## BaybeeMama

my due date makes me like 20 weeks and 4 or 5 days. but my lmp makes me 21 wks.... so weird! lol


----------



## divershona

I'm due today :happydance: come on wriggle fish, wriggle your way out, its granddads birthday and he wants to meet you!!!!!


----------



## Char.due.jan

30 weeks today :)


----------



## MissMamma

Ohhh good luck shona, I really hope today's the day :dust:


----------



## divershona

I hope so too :D i want to meet this little bean :D


----------



## MissMamma

Have you had any signs?
I went for a poo three times the day I went into labour! :blush:


----------



## divershona

MissMammaToBe said:


> Have you had any signs?
> I went for a poo three times the day I went into labour! :blush:

i've been doing that for the past 2 weeks!!!!!!!! :blush:

other than a couple of what i thought were contractions yesterday i've had no signs, have lost my plug though :)


----------



## newmommy23

Molly is 2 weeks old today :happydance:


----------



## divershona

1 day overdue :cry:


----------



## EffyKat

5 weeks left. 35 days to go. I'm getting so emotional now though because it's almost over :cry:


----------



## MissMamma

dammit, i really didnt think it would happen to you shona! :dust:

And keegan i _love_ your avatar pic, i cant remember if i said that already but...


----------



## FayDanielle

Caught Mia smiling on camera for the first time!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs574.ash2/149680_459876163411_516963411_5732199_2965648_n.jpg

:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## MissMamma

Fay she's so beautiful!
Look at that hair...you need a ticker, how old is she now?..xx


----------



## LoisP

Awww Fay! Thats the cutest thing eveer!!!!! xxx


----------



## FayDanielle

MissMammaToBe said:


> Fay she's so beautiful!
> Look at that hair...you need a ticker, how old is she now?..xx



Thank you <3
Love the photo of you and Raphaelle in your display picture :cloud9:
I wish there was one of me and Mia when she was just born :cry:

Shes 5 weeks and 2 days now, I'll add a ticker later :D xxx


----------



## FayDanielle

LoisP said:


> Awww Fay! Thats the cutest thing eveer!!!!! xxx

Thank you hun, Im so excited that your so so close!
Im looking forward to seeing pictures of Shaun xxx


----------



## LoisP

Trust me, they'll be alot when he's here :haha:


----------



## divershona

2 Days overdue :cry:


----------



## LoisP

divershona said:


> 2 Days overdue :cry:

STEVENS FAULT :winkwink:


----------



## rjb

I'M IN MY LAST BOX!! just realized this.
:DD


----------



## divershona

lois how's it stevens fault? he's been trying to get this bubba out just as much as I have ... which is rather a lot :haha:


----------



## LoisP

The whole singing thing?


----------



## Marlarky

:happydance: FIRST OFFICIAL DAY OF THIRD TRIMESTER!!!! :happydance:

27 weeks today//3months till bubba's arrival date

91 days left

Im gonna faint hahaha!!!! :D


----------



## SarahhhLouise

my little boy is really strong now, i feel wiggles rather than kicks, also feel him throughout the day and night which is reassuring. also nearly in third tri! xxx


----------



## kaleighdaisy

29 weeks! getting closer.


----------



## divershona

3 day's overdue :cry:


----------



## LoisP

Shona... any time now, in fact he/she will be here by tomorrow night (Well, just a guess) 
:dust: :dust:

I'm fed up that i'm still pregnant. Arrrrrrrrrrghhhhh. 2 days to go.


----------



## divershona

well my best friends mum is a midwife and she seems to think I'm in early labour in my back and doesn't think it'll be more than 48 hours till actual labour so fingers crossed!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainbows_x

divershona said:


> well my best friends mum is a midwife and she seems to think I'm in early labour in my back and doesn't think it'll be more than 48 hours till actual labour so fingers crossed!!!!!!!!

Hopefully!
:dust::dust:


----------



## LoisP

two days to go


----------



## EffyKat

divershona said:


> well my best friends mum is a midwife and she seems to think I'm in early labour in my back and doesn't think it'll be more than 48 hours till actual labour so fingers crossed!!!!!!!!

Fingers crossed!! :dust:


----------



## vinteenage

Well this was supposed to be my due date. :haha:


----------



## _laura

Single digits :) 9 days to go :happydance:


----------



## divershona

4days overdue and got my sweep today. fingers crossed it will work!!!!!


----------



## MissMamma

Good luck with your sweep shona :dust:
My baby girl is two weeks old today! :D


----------



## LoisP

Due tomorrow!


----------



## divershona

had my sweep, 5cm dilated stretching to 6cm.

midwife thinks less than 48 hours til I'm in active labour. 

having really bad on and off cramps now, had to stop and breathe when I was walking in town but i'm going to get a hot bath and see if it'll help


----------



## vinteenage

Holy crap Shona! If your that far dilated, hopefully you'll have a quick labor. 7-10cm goes fast.


----------



## EffyKat

EE good luck Shona. I have my fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> Holy crap Shona! If your that far dilated, hopefully you'll have a quick labor. 7-10cm goes fast.

Well she's starting to get pains about 4 minutes from the start of 1 to the start of the next... so hopefully it's starting for her! :dust:


----------



## divershona

at the hosp, contractions about 3 mins apart. no more dilated as yet but they're keeping me in for a couple of hours at least to see how I progress and if no progression they'll send me home.

had some codrydamol so hopefully that'll help with the pain


----------



## vinteenage

Oh yay honey! Hopefully things will start moving for you. It seems like they wouldn't make you endure that for too long, would they? Hopefully they'll break your water or something if it doesn't happen by itself.


----------



## EffyKat

I'm getting all excited for you Shona!! :D


----------



## MissMamma

ooh yay shona!!! It's going to happen :happydance:
they didnt let me go home from hospital and i was 4cm with contractions 3min apart!!
:dust: sending all our love and lots of dust for a quick and easy labour..xx


----------



## divershona

Contractions not getting any more frequent but are getting alot more painful, i'm wondering if the codrydamol is having any effect if it is then eeeeek labour hurts like Sh*t!

getting examined again soon i think so hopefully I'll have progressed


----------



## LoisP

divershona said:


> Contractions not getting any more frequent but are getting alot more painful, i'm wondering if the codrydamol is having any effect if it is then eeeeek labour hurts like Sh*t!
> 
> getting examined again soon i think so hopefully I'll have progressed

Thats what they gave me that i have an allergy to :dohh:


----------



## SarahhhLouise

officially in 3rd tri! xx


----------



## kattsmiles

Apparently if I used a certain ticker, I'd be in the last box finally. :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe was 6 weeks old yesterday


----------



## EffyKat

kattsmiles said:


> Apparently if I used a certain ticker, I'd be in the last box finally. :happydance:

Yeah Katt YOU would be. I'm there tomorrow  :happydance:

How are you feeling my love?


----------



## Burchy314

FULL TERM TODAY!!!!!!!! 

Also today is my BIRTHDAY!!!! I am offically 18 now lol.

p.s. HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE! :)
and Happy Due Date to LoisP. :)


----------



## Marlarky

Yayy happy thanksgiving to you too!!

I was going to post only 90 days left, but since its past midnight here, its only 89 days now!!


----------



## LoisP

It's

My

Due 

Date

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
Congratulations on being full term Tina! :)

& Even though it's not a UK thing, happy thanksgiving!


----------



## EffyKat

Happy Birthday Tina!

Happy Thanksgiving!!

Happy Due day Lois!!!

Also, I'm in my last box!!! And it'll be a full calendar month until my Due date tomorrow!!!


----------



## bumpy_j

Thirty weeks and one hour :D only one quarter to go!


----------



## RachelRae

I gave birth to my baby boy November 22nd! :flower:

xx


----------



## holly2234

Since its after midnight... 27 weeks, 3rd tri :)


----------



## Marlarky

Congrats on 3rd tri holly!

Congrats on your baby Rachael, cant wait to read the birth story!


----------



## divershona

Had my beautiful baby girl at 11.40pm on the 24th november.  
both home from hospital now and settling in great.


----------



## LoisP

one day overdue :happydance:
i'm not really happy, but otherwise i'll cry, so i'm going to pretend its a good thing :haha:


----------



## holly2234

LoisP said:


> one day overdue :happydance:
> i'm not really happy, but otherwise i'll cry, so i'm going to pretend its a good thing :haha:

One day closer to meeting Shaun! It is a reason to be happy!


----------



## LoisP

holly2234 said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> one day overdue :happydance:
> i'm not really happy, but otherwise i'll cry, so i'm going to pretend its a good thing :haha:
> 
> One day closer to meeting Shaun! It is a reason to be happy!Click to expand...

Yeah... only a MAXIMUM of 9 days to go :yipee:
Got midwife today, going to see if she'll give me a sweep, hoping that will get things moving! x


----------



## vaniilla

RachelRae said:


> I gave birth to my baby boy November 22nd! :flower:
> 
> xx

congrats :flower:

my lo is 5 weeks old today! :cloud9::)


----------



## Burchy314

20 days until my due date! Come Jayden, show your face! :)


----------



## Tanara

_Baby Shower tomorrow. (wishing i still fit in my nice clothes =[)_


----------



## Marlarky

LoisP said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> one day overdue :happydance:
> i'm not really happy, but otherwise i'll cry, so i'm going to pretend its a good thing :haha:
> 
> One day closer to meeting Shaun! It is a reason to be happy!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... only a MAXIMUM of 9 days to go :yipee:
> Got midwife today, going to see if she'll give me a sweep, hoping that will get things moving! xClick to expand...

See, you're only on a 9day countdown think about it like that instead of counting days overdue! sending some labour dust your way so we can all see your beautiful baby soon enough!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## EffyKat

I have one calendar month to go!! :O


----------



## Burchy314

I am in the teens now! 19 days!

Also I just realized I am a Chat Happy BnB Member!


----------



## Char.due.jan

9 weeks to go!! :D


----------



## EffyKat

I'm in the twenties. 29 days to go


----------



## LoisP

2 days over due.
8 days until I should have my little man <3


----------



## EffyKat

LoisP said:


> 2 days over due.
> 8 days until I should have my little man <3

Not long for you now, chick. How excited have you gotten?


----------



## LoisP

EffyKat said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 2 days over due.
> 8 days until I should have my little man <3
> 
> Not long for you now, chick. How excited have you gotten?Click to expand...

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited  lol :rofl: :) xx


----------



## EffyKat

I don't blame you, I'm 29 days away and I'm really excited. I can't wait to see photos of him though :)


----------



## Marlarky

LoisP said:


> 2 days over due.
> 8 days until I should have my little man <3

Thats the spirit! Countdownnnnnnn!! :D :happydance: :D


----------



## Tanara

_Eeeek 35 weeks  only 35 days and only 5 more weeks! I cannot wait to meet her! _


----------



## LoisP

3 Days Overdue.

7 Days Until Little Man Should Be Here <33

x


----------



## Marlarky

85 days left!!!


----------



## vaniilla

my lo is a month & a week old today :)


----------



## rjb

term today :D


----------



## Marlarky

RhoGam shot - done!

No more tests now until GBS @ 35 weeks!


----------



## Burchy314

15 days!


----------



## divershona

Kaya is a week old today. Its crazy how fast this week has gone!!!!!.


----------



## Burchy314

38 weeks! 14 days!


----------



## LoisP

This time two days ago... I was 10 cm dialated :haha:


----------



## EffyKat

I'm full term on Sunday.


----------



## divershona

kaya was a week old yesterday :cry: she's growing up sooooo fast :cry:

i've managed to go 14 hours without pain killers, and my stitches don't hurt !!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## divershona

EffyKat said:


> I'm full term on Sunday.


eeeeeek not long now :)


----------



## EffyKat

I can't believe how quick it's gone. I remember reading the updates, Shona. 

And I know :o. My midwife says I'll not make it past 38 weeks but what do they know :p


----------



## rjb

12 days til chunker gets here :)


----------



## EffyKat

You must be so excited :)


----------



## Tanara

_1 Calender Month left until I'm due! _


----------



## kattsmiles

Full term in 2 days, baby dropped, and he's engaged (they didn't tell me how much though).

And I'm having irregular but painful contractions. Ick.


----------



## Marlarky

Aww good luck Katt!!! Youre gonna be holding your baby boy soon!!!!!


----------



## vaniilla

lo is 6 weeks old today :cloud9:


----------



## EffyKat

vaniilla said:


> lo is 6 weeks old today :cloud9:

Gosh, that went by so quickly!


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is 14 weeks today :D


----------



## veganmum2be

Frank is 7 weeks tomorrow :shock:


----------



## vaniilla

EffyKat said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> lo is 6 weeks old today :cloud9:
> 
> Gosh, that went by so quickly!Click to expand...

you'll be in the same position before you know it! :flower: where does the time go!


----------



## EffyKat

I've been wondering that myself. I'm almost at the point of counting down into the 'teens' And I remember Daphne (Vinteenage) doing that, now she has her little one... We need to find some way of stopping time! x


----------



## kattsmiles

EffyKat said:


> I've been wondering that myself. I'm almost at the point of counting down into the 'teens' And I remember Daphne (Vinteenage) doing that, now she has her little one... We need to find some way of stopping time! x

Noooo I don't want time to stop. It's going by so slowly already and I'm getting more and more miserable. You, my friend, are crazy lol.


----------



## holly2234

28 weeks :)


----------



## EffyKat

kattsmiles said:


> EffyKat said:
> 
> 
> I've been wondering that myself. I'm almost at the point of counting down into the 'teens' And I remember Daphne (Vinteenage) doing that, now she has her little one... We need to find some way of stopping time! x
> 
> Noooo I don't want time to stop. It's going by so slowly already and I'm getting more and more miserable. You, my friend, are crazy lol.Click to expand...

I'm not crazy I'm just trying to enjoy the times where my son doesn't think I'm an embarrassment. Lmao "aw mum do you have to drop me off at school I'm 15 now" :haha:

P.s. Happy full term day :)


----------



## EffyKat

I'll be full term tomorrow, and I started to lose my plug this morning. (tmi I'm sorry)


----------



## vaniilla

EffyKat said:


> I'll be full term tomorrow, and I started to lose my plug this morning. (tmi I'm sorry)

good luck! hopefully things are moving! :happydance:


----------



## Char.due.jan

I'm 32 weeks today! X


----------



## LoisP

Wow amazing to see how quickly everything is going with everyone, lots of new babies soon!


----------



## kattsmiles

Full term today.

I woke up with a horrible back pain and tightenings but it faded. WTF :<


----------



## EffyKat

kattsmiles said:


> Full term today.
> 
> I woke up with a horrible back pain and tightenings but it faded. WTF :<

I've been getting them every night before bed...They never turn into anything serious though!


----------



## kattsmiles

EffyKat said:


> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> Full term today.
> 
> I woke up with a horrible back pain and tightenings but it faded. WTF :<
> 
> I've been getting them every night before bed...They never turn into anything serious though!Click to expand...

Sucks, doesn't it? I keep getting my hopes up and then WAM, nothing. I'll be out walking all day at the mall and such so I'm hoping it'll help things along a bit. :wacko:


----------



## EffyKat

I hope it does for you. I'm totally and utterly snowed in, I haven't left the house in over a week. I'm starting to get Cabin Fever. So, I'm just waiting it out and getting rather sick.


----------



## Marlarky

*80 dAYS !!! *


----------



## divershona

Kaya is now 10 days old! omg she's in double digits!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EffyKat

Shona, that has gone by way too fast!! :O


----------



## vaniilla

Lo gave his first proper smiles today (as opposed to the ones he does in his sleep) I've had such a crap week with no sleep but this has cheered me up so much :cloud9:


----------



## Burchy314

Chris (OH) is moving in offically on Monday!!! Tomorrow night will be the last night without him! I am so excited to be able to fall asleep next to him everynight!

I should be having my baby this week! I am still waiting for the OBGYN to schedule the induction.


----------



## divershona

it really has gone by too fast, I want her to stay little forever!!!!

yay 4 u tina  won't be long now :happydance:


----------



## EffyKat

37 weeks today. FULL TERM yayyyyy


----------



## divershona

EffyKat said:


> 37 weeks today. FULL TERM yayyyyy

OMG can't believe you are full term already!!!!! seems like you turned 30 weeks only last week! i must be loosing track of time now that Kaya is here! :dohh:


----------



## EffyKat

I bet she keeps you busy :). I love the new photos you've just put on Facebook. :).

I know, I can't believe I'm actually full term. :) I didn't honestly think I'd get this far


----------



## Tanara

_36 Weeks =]_


----------



## LoisP

Tanara said:


> _36 Weeks =]_

:happydance:


----------



## divershona

OMG Kaya is 2 weeks old today! this time 2 weeks ago the MW was giving me a sweep OMG that seems ages ago now!


----------



## EffyKat

I'm eventually in the 'Teens'. 18 days to go!


----------



## LoisP

Shaun was a week old yesterday! :)


----------



## SarahhhLouise

29 weeks today :cloud9: not long to go untill i meet my little man! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is now over 8 weeks old :shock: its going way too quick


----------



## Burchy314

39 weeks tomorrow! I figured I would post this now for the just incase I go to my appointment today and decide to induce me today lol since they keep changing the date of my induction.


----------



## divershona

Burchy314 said:


> 39 weeks tomorrow! I figured I would post this now for the just incase I go to my appointment today and decide to induce me today lol since they keep changing the date of my induction.

oooooooooooo good luck!!!!


----------



## vaniilla

my son is 7 weeks today :cloud9:


----------



## holly2234

29 weeks :)


----------



## mayb_baby

11Days to go :)


----------



## Tanara

_Full term tomorrow, and its my nineteenth birthday tomorrow =] I'm not to sure if ill be on here to much tomorrow._


----------



## EffyKat

:happydance:*2 weeks girls. TWOOO weeks*:happydance:


----------



## veganmum2be

frank is 8 weeks old :shock: it does feel like just yesterday that i was 38+2 and not quite sure if i was in labour or not! 
time just flys :(


----------



## Char.due.jan

I was 33 weeks yesterday! :)


----------



## ShelbyLee

Down to single digits!! 9 days till the induction!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanara

_20 Days _


----------



## LoisP

Shaun is 2 weeks old today :)


----------



## Tanara

_Officially in the TEEENS!! EEK 19 days 

edit- Taye is 3 in 2 months =0_


----------



## Marlarky

68 days left :cry:
Its all going so fast I feel like it has just hit me that in less than 10 weeks Im having a baby. I wish my mom and husband would be more supportive! I have never changed a diaper or done ANYTHING with a baby! Babies have never liiked me Im freaking outttttt!!!


_[[Hahahaah sorry for the mini-rant, just had to get that out!!]]_


----------



## holly2234

30 weeks! (Since its after midnight)


----------



## vaniilla

lo is 8 weeks today! :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

im 32 weeks !!!
only 8 more weeks! 
Ahhh!


----------



## Marlarky

In 2.5 hours it will technically be 66 days left!!!

Barely over 2 months to go.. wow!!!!


----------



## EffyKat

My Son is almost 2 days old.


----------



## Tanara

_15 days left =]_


----------



## Char.due.jan

34 weeks today :) !


----------



## kattsmiles

My son is already 9 days old. Time is flying by already! :cry:


----------



## EffyKat

kattsmiles said:


> My son is already 9 days old. Time is flying by already! :cry:

I can't believe he's 9 days old already!! I'm so emotional about my son getting to three days!!! :cry:


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is 16 weeks!
4 months the day after Boxing Day :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

i know chloe is 9 and half weeks old :cry:


----------



## Tanara

_I got cha all beat My kid is 3 in less than two months, Your babies are still so little enjoy them being as small as they are cause soon they will be walking and talking then they aren't babies no more! _


----------



## LoisP

Giiiiiiiirls stop with the ":cry:" 
Be happy :D :D :D


----------



## rainbows_x

Tanara said:


> _I got cha all beat My kid is 3 in less than two months, Your babies are still so little enjoy them being as small as they are cause soon they will be walking and talking then they aren't babies no more! _

It just goes so quickly!
Ava is already babbling away in her own little language & rolling everywhere!

I just can't believe how quickly times flies! :cry:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Slightly late but what the hell, I'm on double digits. Yaay! :)


----------



## divershona

5 days til kaya is a month old! omg its gone so quickly!


----------



## LoisP

divershona said:


> 5 days til kaya is a month old! omg its gone so quickly!

Wow! How is she :D


----------



## Tanara

rainbows_x said:


> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> _I got cha all beat My kid is 3 in less than two months, Your babies are still so little enjoy them being as small as they are cause soon they will be walking and talking then they aren't babies no more! _
> 
> It just goes so quickly!
> Ava is already babbling away in her own little language & rolling everywhere!
> 
> I just can't believe how quickly times flies! :cry:Click to expand...

_ Try to focus on her sitting, crawling walking ECT, this is the fun part after they start walking is when they arent babies she is still so wee and cutee! _


----------



## Tanara

_2 WEEKS LEFT! (i dont think im gonna make it to my due date though, I dont even think ill make it til New Years.. ) 38 Weeks today _


----------



## emmylou92

*Full Term 
37weeks *
Im so glad to be here i think my little tink will be here sooner though.


----------



## mayb_baby

Due Today 
:dust:


----------



## LoisP

:dust: :dust: @ lorna!! 

My Little Man is 3 Weeks Today <3
And becomes a 'real person' tomorrow (Getting him registered :) )


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 5 days til kaya is a month old! omg its gone so quickly!
> 
> Wow! How is she :DClick to expand...

She's great, snoring her head off as we speak :D



mayb_baby said:


> Due Today
> :dust:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

and Kaya is getting to meet her grandma and aunty lorna for the first time today and she 4 weeks old tomorrow!


----------



## kattsmiles

mayb_baby said:


> Due Today
> :dust:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

-------------------------------------------------------

Caden has finally started gaining his birth weight back :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Third tri today!


----------



## vinteenage

Finn's over 5 weeks. :(

He's getting progressively more...interesting though. He's not just a little blob, he'll look and try to interact and give kisses which is the cutest thing, ever.


----------



## mayb_baby

awww Finn is beautiful we need more pics of him xxx


----------



## _laura

Max is 3 weeks today!!!
times flown! Even he's not too happy about it!(see photo!)

:dust:
Lorna he needs to make an arrival soon!
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_ldtrdwLAQ81qa848uo1_500.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## vaniilla

lo has his first set of vaccines today :( not looking forward to it at all


----------



## divershona

kaya is 4 weeks old today and she's getting more and more alert and looking like a proper baby now rather than just a newborn :cry: i want my little baby girl back :cry:

on the plus side, its 2 days til santa comes :)


----------



## Char.due.jan

vaniilla said:


> lo has his first set of vaccines today :( not looking forward to it at all

Aww good luck hun! :hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is 11 weeks tomorrow :-O


----------



## EffyKat

My baby is a week old tomorrow :( Time has flown by!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

I know it's already been said but girls be happy your LO's are getting bigger, you have so much excitement and fun ahead. I know it's lovely having a little newborn but you will enjoy your LO's so much as they start learning new things. It's something to look forward to not be sad about.

(not a dig btw :D)


----------



## kattsmiles

Caden is 2 weeks old tomorrow! He's becoming more and more interesting and his personality is beginning to show. I fall for him more everyday. :)

AND he had his first bath today. That damn cord stump finally decided to fall of yesterday. About time.

https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/CSC_0318.jpg
https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/CSC_0375.jpg


----------



## Marlarky

61 days in exactly 26 mins!! :haha:


----------



## veganmum2be

frank will be 10 weeks old on christmas day!


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is 17 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## leoniebabey

wow my thread is still going strong!!
it's Lo's 1st xmas in 2 sleeps!


----------



## divershona

kaya is one month old today :cry:

but on the plus side after a can and a half of strongbow im feeling ready to dtd with my OH after my 3rd degree tear, im finally pain-free and feeling in the mood for :sex: :blush:


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is 17 weeks today & has started reaching out for me! :cloud9:


----------



## vaniilla

its lo's first christmas tomorrow :flower: can't believe he's two months already!


----------



## holly2234

31 weeks :)


----------



## Tanara

_I cant believe it.... 


SINGLE DIGETS!!!!!!! _​


----------



## Char.due.jan

35 weeks :)


----------



## Tanara

_8 Days!! - Merry hoho ladies! _


----------



## divershona

kaya's first christmas is over and she slept through most of it!


----------



## LoisP

Shaun is now 4 weeks old! And a whole month on the 30th. :cloud9:


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava was 4 months old yesterday!


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is almost 3 months old


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

28 weeks! :)


----------



## emmylou92

*14 Day's*
_To go!!!

 _ ​


----------



## Tanara

_5 Days Till DD!!! _


----------



## kattsmiles

Tanara said:


> _5 Days Till DD!!! _

You still haven't gone yet?! I seriously thought she'd be here by now. Are you still have contractions?


----------



## SarahhhLouise

32 weeks today not a big milestone but its getting real close now! xx


----------



## Char.due.jan

I'm on my last box on my ticker!!! :happydance:


----------



## LoisP

Char.due.jan said:


> I'm on my last box on my ticker!!! :happydance:

nearly there!!


----------



## Char.due.jan

LoisP said:


> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> I'm on my last box on my ticker!!! :happydance:
> 
> nearly there!!Click to expand...

I know eek! I'm so unorganised!! Think I might make the effort to pack my hospital bag this weekend!


----------



## LoisP

Yeah definitely do that, makes things feel closer to it happening, was really fun packing my hospital bag, packing an outfit for him to come home in.

One thing though... Pack ALOT of baby clothes. I was stupid and only packed 2 vest and 2 sleepsuits :dohh: was *NO WAY NEAR* enough! :haha:


----------



## kattsmiles

LoisP said:


> Yeah definitely do that, makes things feel closer to it happening, was really fun packing my hospital bag, packing an outfit for him to come home in.
> 
> One thing though... Pack ALOT of baby clothes. I was stupid and only packed 2 vest and 2 sleepsuits :dohh: was *NO WAY NEAR* enough! :haha:

I agree with this :thumbup:! My bags were chaos when I went into labor and I didn't have enough clothes for the LO - besides that all his clothes were HUGE on him. I was so unprepared and unorganized. Procrastination is not your friend lol.

PS: Congrats on being in the last box! SOOO close now!


----------



## nicole_

my first time posting on here :D
actually feel like im pregnant now lol
happy v-day to my bump :)


----------



## zebbed89

I am finally half way through! Never thought i would get here :) xx


----------



## vinteenage

Finn was 6 weeks on Monday!

My ticker is off and I dont understand why. He was born on a Monday...not Wednesday.


----------



## _laura

Max is 4 weeks and 1 day :D and he weighs 9lb 2! bloody fatty :haha: all the christmas chocolates i bet!


----------



## LoisP

Shaun is a month old :cloud9:
But I was techinally still pregnant at this time a month ago... and 10cm dialated, he wasborn 2 hours later at 2.45 :D


----------



## _laura

awwwww bless him!


----------



## kattsmiles

Caden is 3 weeks old today! He celebrated by literally pooping out of his diaper all over himself. Lovely.


----------



## _laura

kattsmiles said:


> Caden is 3 weeks old today! He celebrated by literally pooping out of his diaper all over himself. Lovely.

:haha:
max decided that he's going to start smiling today!


----------



## LoisP

why isn't my baby smiling yet laura? still seems to be just windy smiles we thought we had a real one, but im just putting it down to wind :(


----------



## Sarah10

Jayden didn't do a proper smile till nearly 6 weeks, don't worry xxx


----------



## LoisP

Phew. I started to panick then, I even posted in Teen parenting asking when peoples LO's smiled... lol xx


----------



## Sarah10

Aw noo don't worry, they do things when you don't expect them! Jayden couldn't roll yesterday, he flipped right over on me earlier! monkey he is xx


----------



## EffyKat

My Little cub was 2 weeks old yesterday, I can't believe it. I'm getting so depressed not being pregnant lol


----------



## kattsmiles

Oy, I love not being pregnant. I miss my bump but that's about as far as it goes. And because of nursing the weight is dropping off me at a good rate despite me eating like a pig. I seriously feel great.

Helen, how in the world could you feel depressed about not being pregnant?! You are insane! :haha:


----------



## EffyKat

I have no idea!! I think it's because he came early and I was soooo expecting to go over. So, I don't think I was 100% emotionally ready. Lol.


----------



## rainbows_x

I miss being pregnant so much!

I really badly want another already, but OH says one is more than enough :lol:


----------



## EffyKat

Get your foot put down and tell him you're having another one if he likes it or not  lmao


----------



## vinteenage

EffyKat said:


> I have no idea!! I think it's because he came early and I was soooo expecting to go over. So, I don't think I was 100% emotionally ready. Lol.

I feel that same! I got jipped of my last week! I was really expecting to go at least a couple days over, not 8 days early!


----------



## kattsmiles

I guess I'm the minority here. I'm almost grateful I went early. I was in immense pain and couldn't stand it anymore. Besides that, I didn't want Caden to have a Christmas birthday. He was born a day before my mom's bday and 2 days after his dad's bday. Worked out perfect in my mind :D

I don't want to be pregnant again for a long time. I'm honestly unsure if I even want another baby. I must be weird lol :shrug:


----------



## vaniilla

my lo is 10 weeks old today :cloud9: he's growing so fast! it feels just like yesterday that I was ttc!


----------



## holly2234

32 weeks


----------



## EffyKat

vinteenage said:


> EffyKat said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea!! I think it's because he came early and I was soooo expecting to go over. So, I don't think I was 100% emotionally ready. Lol.
> 
> I feel that same! I got jipped of my last week! I was really expecting to go at least a couple days over, not 8 days early!Click to expand...

I was totally expecting to go over by at least a week. On the monday I had my birthing plan talk with my midwife and all she kept saying was first time mums don't go early. But I went into labour on the Wednesday. I think I'm still in shock lmao


----------



## EffyKat

kattsmiles said:


> I guess I'm the minority here. I'm almost grateful I went early. I was in immense pain and couldn't stand it anymore. Besides that, I didn't want Caden to have a Christmas birthday. He was born a day before my mom's bday and 2 days after his dad's bday. Worked out perfect in my mind :D
> 
> I don't want to be pregnant again for a long time. I'm honestly unsure if I even want another baby. I must be weird lol :shrug:

I don't think your weird. I honestly wished I felt that way but I'd love to have another baby. I'd just rather not get this depressed afterwards. My doctor thinks it is Postnatal depression rather than baby blues :/


----------



## ~RedLily~

LO is 6 months old! Don't know where the times gone


----------



## kattsmiles

EffyKat said:


> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> I guess I'm the minority here. I'm almost grateful I went early. I was in immense pain and couldn't stand it anymore. Besides that, I didn't want Caden to have a Christmas birthday. He was born a day before my mom's bday and 2 days after his dad's bday. Worked out perfect in my mind :D
> 
> I don't want to be pregnant again for a long time. I'm honestly unsure if I even want another baby. I must be weird lol :shrug:
> 
> I don't think your weird. I honestly wished I felt that way but I'd love to have another baby. I'd just rather not get this depressed afterwards. My doctor thinks it is Postnatal depression rather than baby blues :/Click to expand...

I'm still fighting from PPD, or at least really bad baby blues. I think it's normal to feel helpless and breakdown. It seems to get worse when I'm _exceptionally_ exhausted. I used to cry every night though and I would be a complete and utter mess. It's been 3 nights since I had a meltdown and it started to get a lot better in week 2. I hope you'll feel better soon :hugs:

Now I'm worried about you! Feel better for the new years, Helen. And for little Adam!


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna learned how to bounce herself in her bouncer a couple of days ago. :D


----------



## EffyKat

kattsmiles said:


> EffyKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> I guess I'm the minority here. I'm almost grateful I went early. I was in immense pain and couldn't stand it anymore. Besides that, I didn't want Caden to have a Christmas birthday. He was born a day before my mom's bday and 2 days after his dad's bday. Worked out perfect in my mind :D
> 
> I don't want to be pregnant again for a long time. I'm honestly unsure if I even want another baby. I must be weird lol :shrug:
> 
> I don't think your weird. I honestly wished I felt that way but I'd love to have another baby. I'd just rather not get this depressed afterwards. My doctor thinks it is Postnatal depression rather than baby blues :/Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still fighting from PPD, or at least really bad baby blues. I think it's normal to feel helpless and breakdown. It seems to get worse when I'm _exceptionally_ exhausted. I used to cry every night though and I would be a complete and utter mess. It's been 3 nights since I had a meltdown and it started to get a lot better in week 2. I hope you'll feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Now I'm worried about you! Feel better for the new years, Helen. And for little Adam!Click to expand...

I'm glad you've not had a meltdown in a while. I hope it's all getting better for you and you feel better soon :D.

I'm okay, I have support and help on hand for when I'm feeling really down. I've been feeling a lot better these past few days though. But I get grumpy and sad on a nighttime. I just feel sorry for Geoff, he has to put up with me lmao! x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

37 weeks, and officially considered FULL TERM! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Oh and HAPPY NEW YEAR GIRLS, BUMPS AND BABIES, and any boys floating around too  !

xoxox


----------



## _laura

max is a month old!


----------



## Char.due.jan

36 weeks today!


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is 18 weeks today!


----------



## Tanara

_Tomorrow is my Due Date 
( I want her out soooooooo badly)_


----------



## EffyKat

Tanara said:


> _Tomorrow is my Due Date
> ( I want her out soooooooo badly)_

Happy due date for tomorrow. :) 
:dust::dust: Here is some Labour dust, I hope she comes soon for you! :dust::dust:


----------



## LoisP

Tanara said:


> _Tomorrow is my Due Date
> ( I want her out soooooooo badly)_

:dust:
:dust:
hope she makes her appearance soon hun :flower:


----------



## divershona

hope she comes soon tanara :dust:


----------



## emmylou92

its just dawned on me that next tuesday it will be my due date. Hope she come's before :)


----------



## holly2234

Tanara said:


> _Tomorrow is my Due Date
> ( I want her out soooooooo badly)_

Hope she comes soon! Im sure you were only 15 weeks then suddenly 32 then 40! I dont know where time went!


----------



## Tanara

_1 Day Over Due  Please come soon._


----------



## LoisP

Tanara said:


> _1 Day Over Due  Please come soon._

Hehe, i'm so stalking you. 
:dust: 
Any day now hun, she'll be here soon!


----------



## bbyno1

Tanara said:


> _1 Day Over Due  Please come soon._

:dust: for you x

Aliyah is 5 months now x


----------



## LoisP

bbyno1 said:


> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> _1 Day Over Due  Please come soon._
> 
> :dust: for you x
> 
> Aliyah is 5 months now xClick to expand...

How far gone are you wth number 2 hun? x


----------



## bbyno1

LoisP said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> _1 Day Over Due  Please come soon._
> 
> :dust: for you x
> 
> Aliyah is 5 months now xClick to expand...
> 
> How far gone are you wth number 2 hun? xClick to expand...

About 10 weeks!
Doesn't seem far at all:dohh:Over the morning sickness now so feeling much better:)x


----------



## Tanara

_Thanks for the dust ladies, Will update tomorrow after my appointment, if i dont get sent in (fingers crossed i do). In that case OH will be posting on my facebook wall. But i cant see anything happening_


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Haha. Tanara, I had my baby on your due date.


----------



## Tanara

_I seen that, im honestly quite jealous of everyone! You were the first in 2011 right, me and LauraBee were fighting for first Damn. 

Congratulations on your beautiful little girl, how is she doing?_


----------



## Marlarky

49 days left but doc said we are expecting him more around the 37 weeks mark so that would mean 28 days left!!! OMG!!!

But sticking with 49 because I dont want to get my hopes up lol!! :D


----------



## Tanara

_Stick to your due date, I've been told this whole pregnancy i wasnt going to make my due date, haha she showed them.._


----------



## Marlarky

:haha: Yeah they had me on bedrest because they said he was coming prematurely but now I have tons of pressure down low but no show or anything close to me thinking its labor and even my BH have slowed down so Im feeling he is going to come at his due date or overdue. Just praying not to be induced!!

Baby dust to you :dust: Hoping you dont have to be induced either and she will come soon!!


----------



## vaniilla

lo is finally sleeping through the night :cloud9:


----------



## LoisP

Shaun is 5 weeks :D


----------



## emmylou92

39 weeks today :)


----------



## bumpy_j

i'm on the last picture thingy on my signature :)


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Tanara said:


> _I seen that, im honestly quite jealous of everyone! You were the first in 2011 right, me and LauraBee were fighting for first Damn.
> 
> Congratulations on your beautiful little girl, how is she doing?_

Yep. It kinda makes me proud. lol. And she is off the ventilator and deff coming home tomorrow, they say she is closer to 37 weeks than 35 going by my conception date and not the last day of my period, so she is great!


----------



## Tanara

Marlarky said:


> :haha: Yeah they had me on bedrest because they said he was coming prematurely but now I have tons of pressure down low but no show or anything close to me thinking its labor and even my BH have slowed down so Im feeling he is going to come at his due date or overdue. Just praying not to be induced!!
> 
> Baby dust to you :dust: Hoping you dont have to be induced either and she will come soon!!

_ Hope you hit 37w at least! 

And thankss!! _


----------



## Tanara

_3 days Over Due_


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Amelia's 6 months old today :happydance:


----------



## EffyKat

Adam is 3 weeks old today. It's gone so fast


----------



## Tanara

kaleighdaisy said:


> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> _I seen that, im honestly quite jealous of everyone! You were the first in 2011 right, me and LauraBee were fighting for first Damn.
> 
> Congratulations on your beautiful little girl, how is she doing?_
> 
> Yep. It kinda makes me proud. lol. And she is off the ventilator and deff coming home tomorrow, they say she is closer to 37 weeks than 35 going by my conception date and not the last day of my period, so she is great!Click to expand...

_How was your first night home with her hun?_


----------



## Tanara

_4 Days overdue and grumpy =[_


----------



## veganmum2be

:dust: for you tanara!


----------



## Tanara

_Thanks =] _


----------



## LoisP

:dust: :dust: :dust: Tanara! :D


----------



## vaniilla

lo is 11 weeks old today :flower:


----------



## kattsmiles

Caden was 4 weeks old yesterday and has been cooing, lifting his head brilliantly, smiling, and rolled over during tummy time last night (not sure if that was a fluke though lol). I'm so excited :)

AND we started co-sleeping during the day when his daddy is at work and isn't hogging the bed. I love it sooo much already.


----------



## veganmum2be

Frank is 12 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Tanara

_5 days Over due _


----------



## EffyKat

kattsmiles said:


> Caden was 4 weeks old yesterday and has been cooing, lifting his head brilliantly, smiling, and rolled over during tummy time last night (not sure if that was a fluke though lol). I'm so excited :)
> 
> AND we started co-sleeping during the day when his daddy is at work and isn't hogging the bed. I love it sooo much already.

Yay, Caden is coming on brilliantly..
:) I co-sleep with Adam.. I love it too!!


----------



## divershona

kaya rolled over 3 times today when i was trying to get her dressed :D she's going to be really awkward :D

oh and OH and i managed to dtd without it hurting :happydance:


----------



## LoisP

divershona said:


> kaya rolled over 3 times today when i was trying to get her dressed :D she's going to be really awkward :D
> 
> oh and OH and i managed to dtd without it hurting :happydance:

Did you use protection Shonaaaaaaaaa? :spermy: :haha:


----------



## holly2234

33 weeks :)


----------



## Char.due.jan

37 weeks today! :)


----------



## EffyKat

divershona said:


> kaya rolled over 3 times today when i was trying to get her dressed :D she's going to be really awkward :D
> 
> oh and OH and i managed to dtd without it hurting :happydance:

Aw, she's growing up so quickly. I didn't even know you could celebrate dtd on here . me and OH have been able to get dtd for over a week now :D


----------



## divershona

Lois nope we didnt lol ... TTC 

Kaya moved up into size 2 nappies today she's growing up soooo fast :cry:


----------



## kattsmiles

Am I the only one who hasn't been able to dtd yet? My OH and I will get hot and heavy and right when we start Caden starts to cry. It's Murphy's law and a complete mood killer. Talk about frustrating lol. :dohh:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

35 weeks!


----------



## divershona

kattsmiles said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't been able to dtd yet? My OH and I will get hot and heavy and right when we start Caden starts to cry. It's Murphy's law and a complete mood killer. Talk about frustrating lol. :dohh:


try dtd in a different room to caden if possible, or just after he goes to sleep :)


----------



## veganmum2be

Frank was 12 weeks yesterday :|
waiting to get to 12 weeks in pregnancy seemed to dragggg but this has flown by :(


----------



## Tanara

_1 Week Over Due _


----------



## kimmy04

Finally got to hear the heartbeat today for the first time at 16 weeks!!


----------



## vinteenage

kattsmiles said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't been able to dtd yet? My OH and I will get hot and heavy and right when we start Caden starts to cry. It's Murphy's law and a complete mood killer. Talk about frustrating lol. :dohh:

It took a us a while. I tore (only 1st degree) and every time he'd start to get in I felt like I was being ripped apart again. It was 4/5 weeks PP it finally worked.

Of course now Im waiting to get Depo on the 17th and the midwife has put a ban on sex until then. :cry: I'm not happy....and we'e already done it anyway.

Finn is 8 weeks old!


----------



## LoisP

kattsmiles said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't been able to dtd yet? My OH and I will get hot and heavy and right when we start Caden starts to cry. It's Murphy's law and a complete mood killer. Talk about frustrating lol. :dohh:

I still haven't :blush:
Think my labour has put me off doing it again, plus i'm still sore down there anyway so wouldn't wanna hurt it even more...


----------



## EffyKat

Adam smiled today, a real gummy smile. It almost made me cry.


----------



## Tanara

_8 days Over Due ugh._


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

30 weeks today!! :)


----------



## emmylou92

Today is my Due date:baby:


----------



## kaleighdaisy

My little girl is 1 week and 2 days old!


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 3months tomorrow and me and DH only been able to DTD once since she was born as it still hurts me and when we did manage i bled really badly for some reason


----------



## LoisP

Shaun is 6 weeks old :cloud9:


----------



## SarahhhLouise

i have 6 weeks to go! 34 weeks today! xx


----------



## nicole_

down to double digits 
eeeeeeeek


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe learnt to roll over :D


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is 20 weeks :)


----------



## EffyKat

My little boy was 4 weeks old yesterday :cry: he's growing up so fast.

Also, I got him weighed today and he was 8lbs and half an ounce... he's put on almost a pound in two weeks


----------



## vaniilla

lo is 12 weeks today :flower:


----------



## Marlarky

Posting so that I can see how many days I have left :haha:


----------



## Marlarky

oh good less than 40 days to go now! omg thats too soon!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## emmylou92

My baby should be here now.


----------



## vinteenage

Finn is 2 months!


----------



## EffyKat

Has it really been Two months already, Daphne? He has the most adorable smile!!


----------



## Char.due.jan

38 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## veganmum2be

franks 3 months tomorrow


----------



## x__amour

Sniff, sniff. Tori is 2 months today. Where has the time gone!? :wacko:
:sad2:


----------



## MoonLove

x__amour said:


> Sniff, sniff. Tori is 2 months today. Where has the time gone!? :wacko:
> :sad2:

Shes so beautiful! :flower:

I'm 12 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## mikesboo

I have a question... I went to a obgyn and she said my uterus was a little higher then normal 1st time I ever been to one tho but so she qqave me a prego test and it was negative. Could it be too early to test or the regular pee in a cup test could been wrong or you think its nothin to do with pregnancy?? Really wondering any comments would be helpful


----------



## mikesboo

I have a question.. I went to a obgyn and she said my uterus was a little higher than normal 1st time I ever went to one tho but so she gave me a prego test and it was negative so could it be too early too test or could the regular pee in a cup test be wrong or could it have nothing to do with pregnancy?? Really wondering any replies would be helpfull or own experiences


----------



## kattsmiles

I'm a bit delayed but Caden is over 5 weeks old now! He's smiling, laughing, talkative, loves tummy time, and is interested in his toys. I am so in love with my little guy. :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

31 weeks today!! Eeeek!


----------



## EffyKat

kattsmiles said:


> I'm a bit delayed but Caden is over 5 weeks old now! He's smiling, laughing, talkative, loves tummy time, and is interested in his toys. I am so in love with my little guy. :)

Aw Kat, it sounds as though he's coming on brilliant. Not to mention how adorable he is :D. :flower:


----------



## Marlarky

kattsmiles said:


> I'm a bit delayed but Caden is over 5 weeks old now! He's smiling, laughing, talkative, loves tummy time, and is interested in his toys. I am so in love with my little guy. :)

Glad to see you and bubs are doing well hun!! :hugs:


----------



## bumpy_j

38 weeks today :)


----------



## holly2234

35 weeks :)


----------



## Nervousmomtob

20 weeks yesterday! Can't believe I'm half way through


----------



## vaniilla

my lo is 13 weeks today :flower:


----------



## emmylou92

my baby girl is 2 days old :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is 21 weeks


----------



## Char.due.jan

I'm 39 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Marlarky

36 weeks today :D


----------



## LoisP

Shaun is 8 weeks old :cloud9:


----------



## x__amour

Tori is 9 weeks old... :sad2:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

I'm 32 weeks today. :happydance:


----------



## cammy

20 weeks today :)
Half way, I'm so happy and a loving my growing bump :)


----------



## SarahhhLouise

36 weeks tomorrow, 29 days till my boy is due :) xx


----------



## kattsmiles

Caden is 7 weeks tomorrow. Holy cow.


----------



## emmylou92

My beautiful little girly is 1 week and one day old...She is changing so fast. She had put on 3oz by 5 days old.


----------



## CRWx

i'm 6 weeks today :blush: & it's my birthday!


----------



## rainbows_x

CRWx said:


> i'm 6 weeks today :blush: & it's my birthday!

Happy Birthday my love :D


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is five months old today! We also started BLW, she ate banana today for lunch! Proud mummy moment


----------



## SarahhhLouise

my baby is 2/5 engaged, exciting :D xxxx


----------



## CRWx

Thanks Donna :kiss:x


----------



## EffyKat

My little cub was 6 weeks yesterday :) it's gone so fast


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is 23 weeks today! :flower:


----------



## CRWx

:wohoo:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

16 days till due date!


----------



## LoisP

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> 16 days till due date!

Not long now :D :D


----------



## vaniilla

My lo is 14 weeks old today :)


----------



## Marlarky

25 days to go! And almost fullterm!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Its my due date today!


----------



## CRWx

:happydance: 5 days til' my 7 week scan :cloud9:


----------



## Char.due.jan

One day overdue :(


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

I started maternity leave today! :D


----------



## LoisP

Char.due.jan said:


> One day overdue :(

Dont get too upset about being overdue hun. Someone advised me when I went overdue to just make the most of every second you have. Sleep, go out, see friends, see family, have a good tidy up, SLEEP (oh i said that) :haha: he will be here before you know it 
:dust: labour dust and good luck



Shaun was 2 months yesterday!
Growing up way too fast!!!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Thanks lois, I have been doing I'm getting so impatient though.. And I keep getting pains that end up amounting to nothing! It's so frustrating!!


----------



## x__amour

:dust:
Dust for you Charlotte, hon! And everyone else full term/over due!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Aww thank you! Hope he gets a move onnn! February babies are arriving now :( I'm jealous!


----------



## x__amour

He'll be here before you know it! February is a really pretty birth stone if that counts for anything, lol. Hope you don't go too over!
:hugs:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Ooh it maybe an excuse for a lovely piece of amethyst jewellery haha! He best get a move on though... Officially three days over now! Hurry up baby!


----------



## MadamRose

:dust: char hope he comes soon, threaten him with induction, Chloe came the day after i got my inducation date


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

33 weeks today. :happydance:


----------



## LoisP

Shaun is now 2 months old... and 9 weeks old today :cloud9:


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Little man is full term today! Only 21 days left! Xx


----------



## EffyKat

Adam will be 7 weeks old tomorrow, and he has his needles in 8 days :( eek.

Also, I get my MMR needle tomorrow :( Sad times


----------



## vinteenage

Finn's a little over 11 weeks old.
Where's my babyyyy!?! Well he's a baby still of course, but he feels so very old!


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 16weeks and 3days old now. She is 4months old a week tomorrow :( growing up way to fast


----------



## holly2234

Full Term :)


----------



## LoisP

holly2234 said:


> Full Term :)

Wow 37 weeks! Feels like yesterday you was like 20 weeks!!! :D


----------



## bumpy_j

congrats on full term holly!

due date!


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava has started saying Ma and Umma :cloud9: SO close to saying mumma!


----------



## Char.due.jan

6 days overdue! Been booked in for induction on Thursday


----------



## LoisP

Char.due.jan said:


> 6 days overdue! Been booked in for induction on Thursday

:dust: xxxxxxxx


----------



## vaniilla

LO was 15 weeks old tomorrow :flower: 

labour dust for Char.due.jan :dust: good luck with the induction!


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats on full term holly2234 :dust:
COngrats on DD bumpy_j :dust:
Lots of :dust: :dust: to Char.due.jan hope it doesnt come to induction hun


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:) i had my first scan last Friday and am 13weeks tomorrow :D


----------



## Marlarky

2 more weeks <3


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie is three weeks tomorrow:) She has started to smile when she see's my boob...and she can lift her head. such a proude mummy


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

34 weeks today!!


----------



## LoisP

Shaun is 10 weeks :)


----------



## tallemgirl

36 weeks today!! I'm surprised I made it this far, actually! I can't wait to hold my baby boy :)


----------



## SarahhhLouise

38 weeks today! 14 days left! Xxx


----------



## emmylou92

Holli is 3 weeks today....feels like i have only had her two mins and at the same time feels as if she has always been here....


----------



## LoisP

emmylou92 said:


> Holli is 3 weeks today....feels like i have only had her two mins and at the same time feels as if she has always been here....

I still feel the same!


----------



## EffyKat

Adam is 8 weeks tomorrow, and he has his first injections :(. Not a happy mammy


----------



## aob1013

Leni was 6 months yesterday and we also reached our 6 month breastfeeding milestone :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Lo is 16 weeks old today :cloud9: can't believe how fast he's growing up!


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is 24 weeks old :cloud9:


----------



## Rachyroux

I felt my first kick last saturday, and today I've felt movement all day for the first time :)


----------



## MadamRose

lovely Rachyroux 
Chloe is 4months old tomorrow :shock:


----------



## holly2234

38 Weeks :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I am due in 8 hours and 45 minutes.

BUT
Whos counting ;)


----------



## MadamRose

Hope little one comes sone melissa :dust:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

14 weeks :D


----------



## Rachyroux

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> I am due in 8 hours and 45 minutes.
> 
> BUT
> Whos counting ;)

Aw wow :) hope you get to meet your little one very soon x:hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 4months old today


----------



## Rachyroux

mummytochloe said:


> Chloe is 4months old today

Just looked at the link at the bottom of your sig, She is beautiful! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Rachyroux said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Chloe is 4months old today
> 
> Just looked at the link at the bottom of your sig, She is beautiful! xxxClick to expand...

thanks very much


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Due date today


----------



## Tanara

_Taye is three, and Fayth is a month old tomorrow! (Feb. 14th) 

Can't believe I've been a Mommy for three years, that's amazing. _


----------



## vaniilla

LO rolled over from his back to his front for the first time yesterday :cloud9:

Happy third birthday to Taye Tanara :flower:


----------



## Marlarky

8days left!


----------



## missZOEEx

I'm 12 weeks today :happydance:
is that a milestone? :dohh:


----------



## LoisP

missZOEEx said:


> I'm 12 weeks today :happydance:
> is that a milestone? :dohh:

Most definitely!


----------



## Marlarky

7 days now! :haha:

Can you tell Im anxious???


----------



## MadamRose

missZOEEx said:


> I'm 12 weeks today :happydance:
> is that a milestone? :dohh:

yes it defingihtly is congrats on 12 weeks

Hope he comes soon Marlarky :dust:

Chloe cut her 1st tooth over night, was nothing there last night this morning its actually come throught the gum :cloud9:


----------



## Rachyroux

20 weeks exactly today :)
Have my anomaly scan tommorow at 2.pm
& Might find out if the Little one is a girl or boy
So happy, nervous and terrified!


----------



## MadamRose

Rachyroux said:


> 20 weeks exactly today :)
> Have my anomaly scan tommorow at 2.pm
> & Might find out if the Little one is a girl or boy
> So happy, nervous and terrified!

hope your able to find out sex and sure the scan will be fine x


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

35 weeks today!!


*5 MORE WEEKS TO GO.* (I'm scared lol)


----------



## x__amour

Tori is 12 weeks today (the 15th), 3 months tomorrow! (the 16th) :cry:


----------



## Marlarky

*6 days until Dday!!*

Omg x_amour your avatar is freaking adorable!! I cant believe Tori is 3months already! I remember 9 weeks ago you were telling me "The last 10 weeks go so fast!" And let me tell ya, you were right!!


----------



## Chrissy7411

I'm 20 weeks 2 days!:happydance:
Awesome to be at the halfway point! At my 20 week scan, found out I'm having a baby boy! And all is good! Feeling a ton of little kicks and can't wait for my LO to grow big and strong and give me some hard kicks!:happydance:


----------



## tallemgirl

Full Term Today!!! :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava has cut TWO teeth! :)


----------



## MadamRose

rainbows_x said:


> Ava has cut TWO teeth! :)

aww bless yay ava 
chloe cut one over nght 15th into 15th and one last night 2 in 2 days


----------



## veganmum2be

franks 4 months old


----------



## vaniilla

Rowan slept through the night for the first time 12am - 9:30am last night :happydance:

He's also 17 weeks today :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is now 25 weeks old!


----------



## vaniilla

my oh got a job as a mortgage broker yesterday which means we can finally move to bath, we're over the moon :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 4months and 1 week old


----------



## holly2234

39+1 and still waiting!


----------



## Srrme

Elias turned 3 months old on the 16th! And is 2 weeks and 2 days corrected today. :D


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Im 15th weeks Pregnant today :D


----------



## vaniilla

Rowan rolled over for the first time today from his back to his front, plus he's teething, its all happening too soon, he's growing up fast :cry:


----------



## Marlarky

*Due tomorrow!!!!*


----------



## vinteenage

Finn's 14 weeks today, yikes!


----------



## cammy

24 weeks pregnant today :D


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:) 1/4 of the way thro my pregnancy hehe


----------



## MadamRose

chloe is 19weeks old today


----------



## LoisP

Shaun is 12 weeks old today :) :flow:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

36 weeks today!


----------



## x__amour

Tori's 14 weeks today!


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is 19 weeks and 5 days old today!!


----------



## vaniilla

Rowan is 4 months old :cloud9: he's rolling from his back to his front and front to back all the time now, he's also getting close to crawling, I can't believe how fast they grow up!!!


----------



## annawrigley

vaniilla said:


> Rowan is 4 months old :cloud9: he's rolling from his back to his front and front to back all the time now, he's also getting close to crawling, I can't believe how fast they grow up!!!

I never knew you were a teen mum! :D


----------



## vaniilla

annawrigley said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Rowan is 4 months old :cloud9: he's rolling from his back to his front and front to back all the time now, he's also getting close to crawling, I can't believe how fast they grow up!!!
> 
> I never knew you were a teen mum! :DClick to expand...

I'm 20 :flower: I'm quite small and look more like 16 lol :haha:


----------



## holly2234

Due date in 40 minutes!


----------



## LoisP

holly2234 said:


> Due date in 40 minutes!

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 

!!!!!


----------



## vaniilla

My son is 18 weeks today :cloud9: 

Happy due date Holly! :dust: hope you get to meet your lo soon :)


----------



## rainbows_x

LO is 26 weeks today! So excited about the fact she can have toast it's silly :lol:


----------



## vinteenage

Finn's 15 weeks! Holy cow.


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava was 6 months old yesterday!

Oh, and she tried toast and pasta and LOVES it!


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 20weeks old tomorrow scared how fast it goes


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

3 weeks till my due date!! :shock:

37 weeks today. :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 20weeks old :shock:


----------



## LoisP

Shaun is now 3 months, and as of today - 13 weeks old :)


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> Finn's 15 weeks! Holy cow.

For some reason I always assume Finn is exactly the same age as Shaun until I look at this thread :dohh:


----------



## x__amour

Tori's 15 weeks old today! :shock:


----------



## we can't wait

I've finally reached V-day! YAY!
:happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

My son is 19 weeks old today :flower:


----------



## krys

My boyfriend finally got to feel our baby move today :) she was kicking his hand!!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

LO said "Hello" today :D


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke was 10 months yesterday
says hello, hiya, mum, dad,no, bye
is almost walking
andis getting his first proper shoes tomorrow!


----------



## Marlarky

Aaron is 2 weeks old tomorrow <3


----------



## x__amour

16 weeks today! 4 months next week! :sad2:


----------



## Marlarky

^^ :hugs:

Make sure you're taking lots of videos! Pictures are easy to take, but make sure you take videos!!


----------



## JWandBump

*36weeks today  Only 4weeks left *


----------



## rockys-mumma

My boy was 1 yesterday!


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe was 21 weeks yesterday


----------



## Burchy314

Jayden is 3 months tomorrow!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Im 18 weeks sunday :D


----------



## vaniilla

Rowan is 20 weeks old today :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

chloe was 5months yesterday where did time go


----------



## x-xJenix-x

ellie was 7 months yesterday quite scary cos it only feels like yesterday i was writing how many weeks pegnant i was :) xx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Set up new room and set up some of bubs stuff :D


----------



## LoisP

Shaun is 15 weeks today! :)


----------



## veganmum2be

frank is 5 months tomorrow! i dont recognise anyone from teen pregnancy now! time flys :(


----------



## KiansMummy

kian is 7 months were has the time gone x


----------



## kittycat18

I was 23 weeks yesterday and I hit my 3rd trimester in just over 3 weeks!!! Time has flown by.. xoxox


----------



## Marlarky

Aaron is 3 weeks old tomorrow <3 I love him <3


----------



## x__amour

Tori's 17 weeks today and 4 months tomorrow! Oh where does the time go?! :sad1:


----------



## x__amour

4 months today! Crazy! :wacko:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I hit 3rd trimester last Thursday =]


----------



## JWandBump

*37weeks today! Im now full term!  Come on baby!!  Only 3weeks left before my due date *


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Im 19weeks in 13 min :D and have a scan to find out boyy or girl on the 1st of april :D cant wait


----------



## annawrigley

Noah did his first steps today :D


----------



## vaniilla

lo was 21 weeks old yesterday :cloud9:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke is 10 1/2 months and I'm pregnant again!! :D


----------



## Char.due.jan

Luke is 6 weeks old :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Luke's_mummy said:


> Luke is 10 1/2 months and I'm pregnant again!! :D

:O SINCE WHEN?!!! CONGRATULATIOOOONNNSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! :happydance:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Since yesterday!! :D


----------



## we can't wait

Luke's_mummy said:


> Luke is 10 1/2 months and I'm pregnant again!! :D

Congratulations!!! :happydance:

I reached double digits last week... But forgot to post it! 93 days to go now! Getting close to meeting my little princess! :cloud9:


----------



## veganmum2be

congrats lukes mummy!! x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks girls!!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Jack's due date today!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## vinteenage

Luke's_mummy said:


> Luke is 10 1/2 months and I'm pregnant again!! :D

OH MY GOD CONGRATULATIONS!

Finns 18 weeks!


----------



## Marlarky

Aaron is 1 month old tomorrow!!! Too fast, too fast.... :cry:


----------



## x__amour

AH! Alice! Congrats! :hugs:
Tori's 18 weeks today! :kiss:


----------



## LoisP

Shaun is 16 weeks today! :)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks Daphne and Shannon! Today I am 4+5 weeks, this is how pregnant I was when I found out I was pregnant with Luke! x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Oh and Luke is 46 weeks old! 
6 weeks till Luke's birthday!


----------



## rockys-mumma

ALICE!! Congrats!! I'm just a small bit jealous! But still, CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## JWandBump

*38weeks today!!! WoooHooo only 2weeks left  *


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks Joely!


----------



## we can't wait

Yazz_n_bump said:


> Jack's due date today!!!! :cloud9:

YAY! :happydance:
Come on out baby! :baby:


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats Alice!! :D wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!

x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks melissa :)


----------



## vaniilla

Lo is 22 weeks old today :cloud9:


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 23weeks now :shock:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Yeah baby 20 weeks today half way there


----------



## krys

Tomorrow I will be 23 weeks!! Just eight more days till my V-day :) yayayyyy!


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 24weeks old :shock:


----------



## LoisP

My little man is 4 months old tomorrow. Wow.


----------



## Marlarky

Aaron has 6 weeks Wednesday:cloud9:


----------



## ~RedLily~

LO is 9 months old. That's like a whole pregnancy :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is almost 26 weeks/6 months old :)


----------



## x__amour

Tori is 20 weeks old today! Half a pregnancy, lol!


----------



## YoungMummi17

I cant wait till im 20 weeks.. got a few more weeks to go yet!!


----------



## EffyKat

Adam is coming up to 16 weeks. Where has the time gone? He's no longer a newborn. :O
I love him at this age though because he's playing and giggling. :D


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke is 11 months!


----------



## MadamRose

chloe is 25 weeks old :shock:


----------



## annawrigley

Noah is 13 months today!


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is just over 7 months now :)

She pulls herself up on things to stand, says mama, has two teeth & can crawl really fast.


----------



## LoisP

Shaun is 18 weeks old today! :flower:


----------



## JWandBump

*Its my due date tomorrow  *


----------



## Rachyroux

finally got to the third trimester!


----------



## Rachyroux

JWandBump said:


> *Its my due date tomorrow  *

Happy due date for tommorow hun & Good luck :hugs:


----------



## cammy

30 weeks pregnant yesturday :D getting sooooooo excited


----------



## x__Hannah__x

*Amelia's 9 months old today  *


----------



## MadamRose

JWandBump said:


> *Its my due date tomorrow  *

happy due date hun seeing as you posted yesterday


----------



## we can't wait

I'm 29 weeks. :happydance:

Only 11 more to go! x


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe used her 1st cloth nappy this mornign :yipee:


----------



## krys

25 weeks today!!!!!! :yipee:

Also, tomorrow will be a week since I got engaged!!! :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Luke's_mummy said:


> Luke is 10 1/2 months and I'm pregnant again!! :D

Congrats hun, hope all goes well


----------



## x__amour

Tori's 21 weeks today! :D


----------



## lily123

Esme said 'hi' today :cloud9:


----------



## Srrme

x__amour said:


> Tori's 21 weeks today! :D


So is Elias! :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

chloe is 6months old and 26weeks old today, i want my baby back


----------



## x__amour

Srrme said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Tori's 21 weeks today! :D
> 
> So is Elias! :haha:Click to expand...

What a coincidence! :winkwink:


----------



## we can't wait

I was officially 30 weeks yesterday!
Less than 10 weeks to go! :happydance:


----------



## LoisP

we can't wait said:


> I was officially 30 weeks yesterday!
> Less than 10 weeks to go! :happydance:

That will fly by! :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

chloe cut her 3rd tooth overnight


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

Just hit 7 weeks...I wish my pregnancy would go faster so I can hold my baby...


----------



## krys

Double digits :) only 99 days 'till baby girl is due!<33333


----------



## MissMummy2Be

23 Weeks :D


----------



## Marlarky

Aaron is pushing up on his arms so well dring tummy time now and holding his head up so high. Babbling like crazy and smiling more every day. I cant beleive he will be 8weeks old tomorrow <3


----------



## annawrigley

BabyMaybePlz said:


> Just hit 7 weeks...I wish my pregnancy would go faster so I can hold my baby...

Sucks finding out early huh? I found out at 4 weeks and the pregnancy draaaaaaaagged!! Then when you have them, its like blink and you miss it! Cant believe how fast my boy's grown up


----------



## we can't wait

31 weeks today!

Only 9 more weeks to go :happydance:


----------



## we can't wait

Exactly two months until my due date!
We're getting really close to June 23! :flow:


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> BabyMaybePlz said:
> 
> 
> Just hit 7 weeks...I wish my pregnancy would go faster so I can hold my baby...
> 
> Sucks finding out early huh? I found out at 4 weeks and the pregnancy draaaaaaaagged!! Then when you have them, its like blink and you miss it! Cant believe how fast my boy's grown upClick to expand...

Should just be like me and findout with 15 weeks to get ready :haha:


----------



## Lola472

Marlarky said:


> Aaron is pushing up on his arms so well dring tummy time now and holding his head up so high. Babbling like crazy and smiling more every day. I cant beleive he will be 8weeks old tomorrow <3

What a cute baby!! I can't wait till my LO is here!!


----------



## Lola472

_laura said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyMaybePlz said:
> 
> 
> Just hit 7 weeks...I wish my pregnancy would go faster so I can hold my baby...
> 
> Sucks finding out early huh? I found out at 4 weeks and the pregnancy draaaaaaaagged!! Then when you have them, its like blink and you miss it! Cant believe how fast my boy's grown upClick to expand...
> 
> Should just be like me and findout with 15 weeks to get ready :haha:Click to expand...

At least the wait would be a lot less because you'd be hurrying to get everything ready! I think the main reason I found out around 7 weeks was because my morning sickness was SOO bad I figured I either had to be pregnant or dying.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

24 Weeks :D


----------



## we can't wait

32 weeks today 
Found out because of my pre-eclampsia that I may be induced at 37 weeks. 
I could be meeting my little one in 5 weeks. Oh. My. Goodness. :shock:


----------



## vaniilla

my lo is 27 weeks tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## krys

28 weeks today!
3 weeks 'till my babyshower!
12 weeks 'till my due date!

Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## Marlarky

Aaron is holding his rattle for so much longer without letting go of it. Yay! :wohoo:


----------



## vaniilla

my lo is 28 weeks old today :happydance:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Only 96 days left :D


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Only 24 days left!!! :D :D


----------



## Marlarky

EllaAndLyla- Your siggy is too cute :flow:


----------



## megan.rose

OMG theres actually a baby in there, Heard the heartbeat today for the first time...I am AMAZED :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:D 3rd Tri :D :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe turned 7months 4days ago


----------



## x__amour

Tori is 6 months today! :D


----------



## Nervousmomtob

18 days left!! =D


----------



## krys

Nervousmomtob said:


> 18 days left!! =D

I am so jealous! I have SIXTY-NINE days left. That might as well be a year :(


----------



## Rachyroux

49 days....:coffee:
Hurry up haha.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

krys said:


> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> 18 days left!! =D
> 
> I am so jealous! I have SIXTY-NINE days left. That might as well be a year :(Click to expand...

It'll go fast. I promise :) before you know it you'll be full term :D


----------



## Marlarky

Nervousmomtob said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> 18 days left!! =D
> 
> I am so jealous! I have SIXTY-NINE days left. That might as well be a year :(Click to expand...
> 
> It'll go fast. I promise :) before you know it you'll be full term :DClick to expand...

Haha i feel like you have been pregnant foreverrrr and a half, though!! :haha:


----------



## Srrme

Elias is 6 months old today! :happydance:


----------



## LoisP

Shaun is 24 weeks today. Wow.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Marlarky said:


> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> 18 days left!! =D
> 
> I am so jealous! I have SIXTY-NINE days left. That might as well be a year :(Click to expand...
> 
> It'll go fast. I promise :) before you know it you'll be full term :DClick to expand...
> 
> Haha i feel like you have been pregnant foreverrrr and a half, though!! :haha:Click to expand...

Sometimes it feels like it when I look forward lol but looking back I'm just like wow!


----------



## annawrigley

Srrme said:


> Elias is 6 months old today! :happydance:

Did I miss something? Congrats!!


----------



## we can't wait

I am 35 weeks today!
Only around 35 days to go! :shock:

& my doctor is thinking I may not go to 40 weeks. eeeek!


----------



## Nervousmomtob

37 weeks today!!!!!!! :happydance: 
I'm officially considered term :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

my little mans first tooth poked through today! :)


----------



## smitsusan5

today i am 8+5 AGAIN, i was 8+5 two weeks ago when i went for a scan and they put me back two weeks, but i never thought id ever get here AGAIN!


----------



## vaniilla

Rowan is 30 weeks old today :happydance:


----------



## Itsagirl61211

Wow tommorrow I will be 36 weeks (9 MONTHS)! :thumbup: It has flew by and now Im just ready to meet by baby girl.:cloud9:


----------



## candicex

i'm 32 weeks tomorrow or 8 months! getting closer and closer now =) yay


----------



## vaniilla

Rowan is 7 months old today :flower:


----------



## Sophie1234

Im now 2 months! Seems like iv been waiting for ages as I found out I was pregnant at 3 and a half weeks. Dont know how ill be able to wait till 40! Also not long now until my second scan!


----------



## preppymommy

I have my anomaly scan tomorrow :) and hopefully I'll be able to find out the sex!


----------



## rainbows_x

preppymommy said:


> I have my anomaly scan tomorrow :) and hopefully I'll be able to find out the sex!

You won't be able to find out the sex that early on hun, most won't even take a guess until 16 weeks. x


----------



## oOskittlesOo

preppymommy said:


> I have my anomaly scan tomorrow :) and hopefully I'll be able to find out the sex!

They said it's your anomaly scan at 12 weeks 6 days?? That's wrong- lol- that scan isn't until like PP said between 16-20 weeks. This is your NT scan if Im not mistaken.


----------



## lilym

First time posting in this thread. I'm 19 weeks today. I can't believe I'm almost 20 weeks!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:D i was 28 weeks yesterday :D


----------



## annawrigley

Noah's 9th, 10th, 11th and 12th teeth are now through! :shock:


----------



## preppymommy

Skyebo said:


> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> I have my anomaly scan tomorrow :) and hopefully I'll be able to find out the sex!
> 
> They said it's your anomaly scan at 12 weeks 6 days?? That's wrong- lol- that scan isn't until like PP said between 16-20 weeks. This is your NT scan if Im not mistaken.Click to expand...

oh sorry no I'm 13+6 :) my ticker is wrong since they recalculated and I cant figure out how to change it :blush: I thought it was anomaly but maybe I'm wrong...? I know that it's downs and spina bifida. I'm going at 4:00 so I'll know then :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

preppymommy said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> I have my anomaly scan tomorrow :) and hopefully I'll be able to find out the sex!
> 
> They said it's your anomaly scan at 12 weeks 6 days?? That's wrong- lol- that scan isn't until like PP said between 16-20 weeks. This is your NT scan if Im not mistaken.Click to expand...
> 
> oh sorry no I'm 13+6 :) my ticker is wrong since they recalculated and I cant figure out how to change it :blush: I thought it was anomaly but maybe I'm wrong...? I know that it's downs and spina bifida. I'm going at 4:00 so I'll know then :flower:Click to expand...

Heheh the one to check for downs and spina bifida is the NT scan, to check the space on the back of the neck :flower: GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!! Cant wait for an update.


----------



## x__amour

Tori is 27 weeks today. :D


----------



## we can't wait

My due date is exactly one month from yesterday. :shock:
I can't believe she is almost here!


----------



## x__amour

Kelly, I'm so excited for you! I remember when you first found out! How time flies! Good luck!!! :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

chloe is 32 weeks old today :shock:


----------



## we can't wait

x__amour said:


> Kelly, I'm so excited for you! I remember when you first found out! How time flies! Good luck!!! :happydance:

Thank you! :hugs:

It does! I remember when you were still pregnant & waiting for little Tori! She's gotten so big & SO cute! It's crazy how fast time flies, sometimes. :bunny:


----------



## preppymommy

Skyebo said:


> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> I have my anomaly scan tomorrow :) and hopefully I'll be able to find out the sex!
> 
> They said it's your anomaly scan at 12 weeks 6 days?? That's wrong- lol- that scan isn't until like PP said between 16-20 weeks. This is your NT scan if Im not mistaken.Click to expand...
> 
> oh sorry no I'm 13+6 :) my ticker is wrong since they recalculated and I cant figure out how to change it :blush: I thought it was anomaly but maybe I'm wrong...? I know that it's downs and spina bifida. I'm going at 4:00 so I'll know then :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Heheh the one to check for downs and spina bifida is the NT scan, to check the space on the back of the neck :flower: GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!! Cant wait for an update.Click to expand...

haha yep you were right! thanks so much!


----------



## syntaxerror

Halfway through pregnancy!


----------



## we can't wait

Syntaxerror, congrats on reaching the halfway point! The rest of your pregnancy is going to flyyy by!

-- Today I am 36 weeks! Only 28 days to go until my due date! :flow:


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava has cut her third tooth! She can also drink water through all of her sippy cups, can say nana, dada, mama and leaned up against the bath and said baba! She also says gaga alot, trying to work out what that one means!


----------



## we can't wait

I lost my mucus plug today.
Annddd, I got married :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> I lost my mucus plug today.
> Annddd, I got married :)

I saw on facebook about the marriage! Congrats Kelly!! And :happydance: to you loosing your plug!! cant wait to see the baby!!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

we can't wait said:


> I lost my mucus plug today.
> Annddd, I got married :)

:D congrats on getting married :happydance: not long now till bub is here


----------



## YoungMummi17

24 weeks is my next big milestone.. 4 more days!:happydance:


----------



## x__amour

rainbows_x said:


> She also says gaga alot, trying to work out what that one means!

Perhaps she loves Lady Gaga, Donna? ;)



we can't wait said:


> I lost my mucus plug today.
> Annddd, I got married :)

Omgomgomg. Kelly! I'm *SO* EXCITED FOR YOU! Congratulations! :D
:wohoo:


----------



## we can't wait

Skye, Jamie, & Shannon- thanks so much, ladies! :kiss:


----------



## AriannasMama

Lots since I never go on here, lol. Arianna can 
-sit up on her own
-crawl
-pull herself up to a standing position
-clap
-wave
-say dada, baba, lala, and blabla


----------



## syntaxerror

New business (www.exploretheattic.com) just got our first business wanting to run a feature...they do guitar lessons! That'll be low profit margin, low volume, but it's still a first and I'm excited :)


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I go to be induced tonight :happydance:


----------



## we can't wait

Nervousmomtob said:


> I go to be induced tonight :happydance:

Oh my goodness!! Congratulations! I had no idea they'd induce you before 40 weeks. You must be SO excited!
I can't wait to read about your birth story! Good luck! :hugs:

Pshhh. And I was all excited about being about to say "Yeah, I'm due this month." :haha:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

we can't wait said:


> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> I go to be induced tonight :happydance:
> 
> Oh my goodness!! Congratulations! I had no idea they'd induce you before 40 weeks. You must be SO excited!
> I can't wait to read about your birth story! Good luck! :hugs:
> 
> Pshhh. And I was all excited about being about to say "Yeah, I'm due this month." :haha:Click to expand...

You should be pumped for that haha whenever may got here I was so excited to only have a month left! It goes so fast before you know it your LO will be here =D 

If you want to see updates I think Tina(burchy) is doing updates for me tonight or she might post it tomorrow


----------



## we can't wait

I haven't seen Tina on BnB in a while :/ Maybe I'm just missing her?
Thanks :D I know, the whole pregnancy has kind of flown by when I think about it. But as of sunday, I was 1.5cm dilated & am now just waiting for these contractions to get stronger. Shouldn't be too much longer, hopefully!
Anyways, huge congrats! I hope that everything goes smoothly for you! :flow:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Thanks =] you too! :flower: many well both have fast easy labors!


----------



## krys

Nervousmomtob said:


> I go to be induced tonight :happydance:

Yay! Good luck!!! I'll be looking for updates! :hugs:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Nervousmomtob said:


> I go to be induced tonight :happydance:

Good luck :D


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Jack's laughing/chuckles at 9 weeks + 5 days. :dance:


----------



## syntaxerror

Yay!


----------



## we can't wait

I am officially full-term today! :happydance:
37 weeks ; Roughly 21 days to go!


----------



## Marlarky

Aaron is over 3 months old, and Im 8 w+1 d pregnant with #2. Going to have 2 under 1 for like a month and a half xx :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

Rowan is 32 weeks old today :happydance:


----------



## annawrigley

Marlarky said:


> Aaron is over 3 months old, and Im 8 w+1 d pregnant with #2. Going to have 2 under 1 for like a month and a half xx :flower:

Wow brave lady!


----------



## MadamRose

Marlarky said:


> Aaron is over 3 months old, and Im 8 w+1 d pregnant with #2. Going to have 2 under 1 for like a month and a half xx :flower:

very brave lady but also very lucky


----------



## rainbows_x

vaniilla said:


> Rowan is 32 weeks old today :happydance:

I love the picture in your sig! :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

syntaxerror said:


> Yay!

your due on my daughter's birthday :haha:


----------



## syntaxerror

mummytochloe said:


> syntaxerror said:
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> your due on my daughter's birthday :haha:Click to expand...

Yay! And she's such a cutie :)


----------



## MadamRose

syntaxerror said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syntaxerror said:
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> your due on my daughter's birthday :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! And she's such a cutie :)Click to expand...

Thanks she was like 1 month old in the pic on my profile she much bigger now :D


----------



## sequeena

2 months to go! :dance:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

30 Weeks :D 10 Weeks left to go :D yay


----------



## Chrissy7411

I've got less than a month to go now and I'll be 36 weeks tomorrow, so technically I'm one week away from being FULL TERM!!!! :happydance:


----------



## leoniebabey

eeek nice to see my thread is still going strong! congratualtions on hitting all your milestones girls :)


----------



## krys

33 weeks today! One month 'till I'm "full term" :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Rowan is now crawling :happydance:


----------



## we can't wait

I'm officially 38 weeks! :happydance:

I find out tomorrow whether or not I'm being induced-- either way, I'll be meeting LO sometime in the next couple of weeks! :shock:

:flow:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Today's my Vday!! :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Under 60 days to go!


----------



## sequeena

Skyebo said:


> Today's my Vday!! :happydance:

Yay!! :dance:


----------



## Itsagirl61211

Found out Tuesday 6/7 that I am being induced Saturday 6/11.


----------



## kattsmiles

Caden is 6 months old today. Whaaaaaat. Time flies by so dang fast.


----------



## vaniilla

Rowan is 33 weeks old today :happydance:


----------



## xSarahM

I'm 20 weeks today! Half way there! :happydance:
I dont know if thats a 'milestone' but oh well..


----------



## we can't wait

I'm not sure if this is techinically a milestone... but just wanted to post that I am being induced on Monday, June 13! [at 38+4 weeks] :flow:


----------



## xSarahM

Totally not a milestone, but had to announce it:
Last night was the first night i had to wake up to pee :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava's learnt how to open the fridge :dohh: she can also say yeah!


----------



## _laura

Max is cruising :)


----------



## krys

34 weeks today :) Only a month and a half 'till Madison is due! :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 8months old where does time go


----------



## we can't wait

xSarahM said:


> Totally not a milestone, but had to announce it:
> Last night was the first night i had to wake up to pee :haha:

Aww. Congrats on your first 3am urge to pee, Sarah! :haha:
It'll probably happen all the time soon! I guess I was sleeping really well last night and didn't wake up to go pee at all... and when I woke up this morning, I had so much in my bladder it hurt! I literally cried from trying to walk with such a full bladder. Lesson learned! :lol:

Being induced at 4pm tomorrowww. :shock:


----------



## MadamRose

^^^ good luck tomorrow hun


----------



## we can't wait

Thank you so much! :hugs:


----------



## syntaxerror

You were having twin girls, right? 
Congrats!


----------



## kattsmiles

we can't wait said:


> Thank you so much! :hugs:

I don't come around these parts much since I'm obviously not pregnant anymore but good luck tomorrow! Hope you have a quick and easy labor! I'll see you over in teenage parenting! :flower:


----------



## we can't wait

Syntax-- Sarah is having twins, boy & girl. I'm just having one LO.
Kattsmiles-- Thank you! :hugs2: I'm pretty excited about moving over later this week! :D


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Rileys umbilical cord fell off last night :)
Which means she's getting het first real bath today


----------



## MadamRose

Nervousmomtob said:


> Rileys umbilical cord fell off last night :)
> Which means she's getting het first real bath today

I thought this, then the HV came round and said you didnt acctually have to wait


----------



## xSarahM

Today i felt the first hiccups, amazing!


----------



## mariep

I am friggen 28 weeks! And now in my 3rd trimester. Woooo!


----------



## mariep

xSarahM said:


> Totally not a milestone, but had to announce it:
> Last night was the first night i had to wake up to pee :haha:

Oh boy, that made me laugh.


----------



## dreabae

Im 30 weeks today!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## smitsusan5

im 14 weeks! 14! i have no idea where this time is going. so exciteddd.


----------



## Chrissy7411

I'm a little late, but I'm 38.1 weeks!!!!! Officially FULL TERM as of 1 week, 1 day ago ;)

I really don't know where the time has gone. I've only got 13 days till my due date. * 13 DAYS!* Thats just mad, I remember when I was 13 weeks :lol: can't believe I'll be a mommy any day now :)


----------



## YoungMummi17

Im 27 weeks 2 days..my next milestone is 30 weeks! isn't too far away now! i cannot wait!


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 36 Weeks old today, dont know where it going


----------



## _laura

Chrissy7411 said:


> I'm a little late, but I'm 38.1 weeks!!!!! Officially FULL TERM as of 1 week, 1 day ago ;)
> 
> I really don't know where the time has gone. I've only got 13 days till my due date. * 13 DAYS!* Thats just mad, I remember when I was 13 weeks :lol: can't believe I'll be a mommy any day now :)

Chrissy it's felt like youve been on here for ages now!
come on baby :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

Rowan's third too is starting to come through :happydance:


----------



## we can't wait

Aria is one week old day.
I have no idea where the last 9 months have gone.
I still remember the day I got my BFP. :flow:


----------



## vaniilla

Rowan is 8 months old today! :D :cloud9:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

im 33 weeks on sunday :D


----------



## Chrissy7411

Congrats. :flower:


----------



## emyandpotato

Two months today til my due date xD Feels like ages saying that but I remember being in first tri and thinking that that was no time at all.


----------



## Chrissy7411

emyandpotato said:


> Two months today til my due date xD Feels like ages saying that but I remember being in first tri and thinking that that was no time at all.

That's not too far when you think about it! :flow: 

It'll fly by! :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Hope so :flower:


----------



## Chrissy7411

I'm sure it will! Some days will feel slow but then you'll be like me, 38.2 weeks and wondering where the heck the last nine months have gone. :lol:

When are you due? :flow:


----------



## we can't wait

It does fly by soooo quickly when you look back on it.

Today is officially my due date. :lol:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Aria is over a week old already? Oh my gosh. :flow:


----------



## Bexxx

I'm full term :ninja:

Should probably start doing the baby's room soon :-=


----------



## we can't wait

Chrissy- Yes! She was one week on Tuesday! :shock: When Jace is born take a million pictures! I feel like she's already changed so much in just one week. 

Bexxx- Congrats on hitting full-term! :happydance: I set up her room when I was pregnant... but once she actually got here I moved everything around because we found ways that things worked better. :wacko: You should definitely get all the basics ready soon though, momma! LO will be here before you know it! :flow:


----------



## Chrissy7411

That's crazy! It doesn't feel like it's been a week already. Awh I will. :flow:


----------



## kattsmiles

Caden is pulling himself up and standing. Whut.


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is crawling, pulling to stand and has 2 teeth and a 3rd one coming in


----------



## syntaxerror

Viable yesterday!


----------



## Chrissy7411

I've got 10 days till my due date! 10 seems like the proper countdown number! ;) 

I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!! :) :) :) :)


----------



## vaniilla

Rowan is 35 weeks old today and his two top teeth are starting to come through :happydance:


----------



## krys

Its June 24th, and I'm due July 24th! :happydance:


----------



## Chrissy7411

I'm 39 weeks today! 

39 weeks down, 1 week to go. :flow:


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava took her first unaided step yesterday!
OH misssed it, but she took two steps towards him today, and then two more! So proud of her.
She's also ten months today.


----------



## vaniilla

rainbows_x said:


> Ava took her first unaided step yesterday!
> OH misssed it, but she took two steps towards him today, and then two more! So proud of her.
> She's also ten months today.

well done little Ava! :flower::hugs:


----------



## mariep

I'm 30 weeks today!!! <3


----------



## kcnyx

I'm so jealous. I'm only at about 12 weeks, and it seems like I have sooo much time ahead of me!


----------



## we can't wait

kcnyx-- I know how you feel, hon! It feels like the time is dragging on now, but after you have your little one you will look back & realize that your entire pregnancy FLEW by. You'll miss feeling a little baby inside of you. Try to enjoy your pregnancy! :flow:


----------



## we can't wait

Aria is 2 weeks old today! :shock:
:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Rachyroux

39 weeks today!


----------



## syntaxerror

Moved to the middle of nowhere and mostly unpacked!


----------



## syntaxerror

25 weeks / Eggplant!


----------



## Chrissy7411

5 days till my due date. :flow:


----------



## kattsmiles

Chrissy7411 said:


> 5 days till my due date. :flow:

Omg you're still pregnant? Thought you would have gone by now.

LABOR DUST :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

27 weeks :) 3rd tri :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## we can't wait

Woohoo! Happy third tri, Skye! :wohoo:

Aria's umbilical cord stump fell off today. Looks like someone's getting her first real bath tonight! :D


----------



## amygwen

6,000th
POST!
BITCHES!
:thumbup:​


----------



## oOskittlesOo

amygwen said:


> 6,000th
> POST!
> BITCHES!
> :thumbup:​

:drunk: I think it's celebration time!!! :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

:drunk: I'll drink to that. ;)

:wine: :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

Lo climbed a step for the first time today!!! :cloud9:


----------



## syntaxerror

100 days left!


----------



## megan.rose

found out I am having a little girl last thursday <3


----------



## Rachyroux

1 day to go!
(until due date and induction) 

EEK


----------



## Chrissy7411

Today would of been Jace's due date! :) He's 3 days old. :flow:


----------



## flower94

LO walked today!!


----------



## mariep

I am 31 weeks pregnant today.


----------



## smitsusan5

im 16 weeks


----------



## kattsmiles

Caden cut his second tooth. Big boy.


----------



## x__amour

Tori crawled today! But no teeth yet, she is still my gummy princess! :D


----------



## Shanelley

I am 20weeks 5 days today! <3


----------



## krys

I am 37 weeks & 1 day, which also means that I am full term!!! :]


----------



## merakola

I know I made a post about this but I just find this a big milestone for me :)

I told my dad today about me being pregnant and he took it soooooo freaking well !! Im still walking around shocked but Im just soo happy that I have my dad and I can talk to him again 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## we can't wait

I'm glad he took the news so well! :happydance:

Aria is three weeks old today. :cloud9: Yesterday was her first July 4th; she was not too crazy about the loud fireworks! :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 38weeks today


----------



## we can't wait

<-- Officially a BnB Addict. This was my 2,500th post. :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Rowan is 37 weeks old today :happydance:


----------



## xSarahM

Today is our V Day! :)
:happydance::happydance::happydance::


----------



## lilashwee

im 20 weeks today :D x


----------



## xSarahM

lilashwee said:


> im 20 weeks today :D x


It'll be your V Day before you know it!!


----------



## Chrissy7411

Jace is 1 week old today. :cloud9:


----------



## YoungMummi17

Chrissy7411 said:


> Jace is 1 week old today. :cloud9:

oh wow. has it already been a week?! wooow. time goes so quickly! He's gorgeous chrissy.


----------



## YoungMummi17

I'll be 30 weeks pregnant in 2 days! cannot wait.. the big 30 mark is the one ive been waiting for since like 24 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy22

Today, I'm 31+1weeks. I don't know where the time has gone! :nope: :happydance:


----------



## smitsusan5

im 17 weeks tomorrow! time is flyyyyying by


----------



## krys

38 weeks tomorrow :]


----------



## candicex

I'm 39 weeks today :cloud9:


----------



## syntaxerror

My ticker graduated! He's to one of the three bigger baby pictures down there now!


----------



## mariep

32 Weeks Today :wohoo: 
Why has it gone by so fast!


----------



## DollFaceJessi

I got my first stretch marks today. :haha:
And Im REALLY not that upset


----------



## we can't wait

Aria is four weeks old today. :kiss:


----------



## x__amour

Tori is 34 weeks today! If I was pregnant and 34 weeks, it feels like it was the fastest pregnancy EVER. :shock:


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 9months old yesterday, i wish my pregnancy had gone as fast as this had, and the time now would go as slow as my pregnancy


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

My scan is tomorrow :flower: xxx


----------



## Shannyxox

:flower::happydance: *Its exactly a month until my due date today *:flower:


----------



## we can't wait

I can't believe it, but Aria is one month old today. :shock: 
It went by in a flash... but it also feels like I've been a mommy forever.


----------



## Bexxx

I'm due today!

:happydance:


----------



## candicex

Bexxx said:


> I'm due today!
> 
> :happydance:

:happydance: Yay! I hope LO makes an appearance soon :cloud9: heaps of :dust: for you :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bexxx

candicex said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm due today!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: Yay! I hope LO makes an appearance soon :cloud9: heaps of :dust: for you :)
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll be needing it :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

Lots of Labour Dust for you from me, too!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MadamRose

loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lucy22

I'm 32 weeks today :flower:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Jace is 2 weeks old tomorrow. :cloud9:


----------



## JLFKJS

Chrissy7411 said:


> Jace is 2 weeks old tomorrow. :cloud9:

It's so crazy how time flies! Wow


----------



## xSarahM

Chrissy, i cant believe it was almost 2 weeks ago when you had him!
Time seems to be going so quickly!


----------



## Chrissy7411

Time really does fly! I feel like I blinked and my whole pregnancy was over, now I'm about to have a 2 week old! Before I know it, he'll be a month... Then 6... Then a year! :wacko: I wish it would slow down!


----------



## we can't wait

Omg, I know what you mean, Chrissy. I already posted that Aria is one month old today. It's so crazy! It feels like just yesterday that I had her... but at the same time it feels like I've been a mom forever.

Congrats in your almost 2 week old! :hugs2:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Oh my gosh, thats crazy! I remember it like it was no longer than last week that you had her. Now I know why my mom, aunts, etc said it goes by fast, because it really does. Yeah I know what you mean, about feeling like you've been a mom forever. :flow:

Thank you! Congrats on your 1 month old! :hugs2: xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna stood up..... ON HER OWN without holding onto anything :dance: :dance:


----------



## Lucy22

AriannasMama said:


> Arianna stood up..... ON HER OWN without holding onto anything :dance: :dance:

Yay, well done Arianna :happydance:


----------



## xSarahM

I'm 25 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Jace slept through the whole night and he is 2 weeks old today! :cloud9: :flow:


----------



## vaniilla

Rowan is 38 weeks old today :)


----------



## xSarahM

Chrissy7411 said:


> Jace slept through the whole night and he is 2 weeks old today! :cloud9: :flow:


Wow! Jace is one good little baby!


----------



## krys

9 days 'till due date.... Single digits! :)


----------



## Chrissy7411

xSarahM said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> Jace slept through the whole night and he is 2 weeks old today! :cloud9: :flow:
> 
> 
> Wow! Jace is one good little baby!Click to expand...

Lol I know I was so surprised! I woke up throughout the night just because he hadn't woken up ykwim, and he woke up once and I changed his diaper and two seconds later he was OUT. :haha: So I don't think that counts since it was only like 3/4 minutes lol.


----------



## krys

Chrissy, how are things going? Have you been able to get back to breast feeding? :flow:


----------



## Chrissy7411

krys said:


> Chrissy, how are things going? Have you been able to get back to breast feeding? :flow:

Everything is great! :) But... I haven't been able to breast feed and I had to switch to formula because I got mastitis and I have to wait till its gone to give him my breast milk. :( I'm loosing my supply though... I really hope this works out. Breast feeding is so important to me and I'm really passionate about it. :(


----------



## krys

Chrissy7411 said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> Chrissy, how are things going? Have you been able to get back to breast feeding? :flow:
> 
> Everything is great! :) But... I haven't been able to breast feed and I had to switch to formula because I got mastitis and I have to wait till its gone to give him my breast milk. :( I'm loosing my supply though... I really hope this works out. Breast feeding is so important to me and I'm really passionate about it. :(Click to expand...

Oh man that sucks :[ When I had my breastfeeding class, she told me about some pills (natural ingredients, of course) that you can take if you lose your supply! She said there's so much they can do, that they can even get adoptive moms to lactate!! So just don't give up, there are other options :) I'm happy everything is going good!! I can't believe Jace already slept through the night, what a wonderful baby!!


----------



## smitsusan5

im 18 weeks today! been abit of a shit week though. things arent looking good for me and oh but i cant do anymore than try!


----------



## x__amour

Are you pumping to keep your supply up, Chrissy? :hugs:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Yes. :flow: I've been pumping like crazy, but my supply seems to be going down. I still have plenty but just not as much.

ETA: Where did you make your signature at? Everyone has cute ones and I have no idea how to do it lol.


----------



## teenmommy7803

18 weeks today, going by so fast oh boy, and felt my first movements of my beautiful baby last night !


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Yesterday I had my 3D ultrasound, it was amazing. 
She smiled at her daddies voice.
Congratz to everyone hitting their due dates, makes me jealous. xD


----------



## AROluvsJMP

i was 18 weeks yesterday <3 cant believe it! everyones having there babies! Chrissy i cant believe Jace is finally here and omg Azaria is due in ten weeks its just so weird to me! i hope Emerson comes that fast!


----------



## krys

39 weeks :)


----------



## Chrissy7411

krys said:


> 39 weeks :)

You'll be a mommy any day now! :hugs:


----------



## candicex

40 weeks and 1 day! Officially overdue now


----------



## Chrissy7411

candicex said:


> 40 weeks and 1 day! Officially overdue now

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## candicex

Thanks Chrissy :) Gosh every single little pain in my stomach I get all excited and hope it is contractions slowly getting worse, but nope :nope: they go away and never come back :(!


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Ahhhh I wish it was 7 weeks from now! 
I'm getting so impatient!!!!!

But I'm also very very excited to be 30 weeekss!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Srrme

Chrissy7411 said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> Chrissy, how are things going? Have you been able to get back to breast feeding? :flow:
> 
> Everything is great! :) But... I haven't been able to breast feed and I had to switch to formula because I got mastitis and I have to wait till its gone to give him my breast milk. :( I'm loosing my supply though... I really hope this works out. Breast feeding is so important to me and I'm really passionate about it. :(Click to expand...

You should try cluster pumping for a week -- pumping every hour during the day, and at least once in the middle of the night -- in order to keep your supply up (especially during the early days) you have to pump at least once every 3-4 hours, but cluster pumping works a lot better! I know, it might be hard with a little one, but it will increase your supply dramatically! I had to pump for 60 days while LO was in the NICU, and in the beginning I didn't have a lot of milk because I wasn't pumping as often as I should have been.


----------



## mariep

33 Weeks Today and my tickers fruit is bigger now. :D


----------



## we can't wait

Chrissy, I've had to FF for the last week because of a milk duct infection :( I really want to continue BFing, but I think my supply has probably diminished. No idea if I'd even be able to trigger my letdown now :cry:

As far as milestones, Aria is 5 weeks now! :cloud9:


----------



## MadamRose

we can't wait said:


> Chrissy, I've had to FF for the last week because of a milk duct infection :( I really want to continue BFing, but I think my supply has probably diminished. No idea if I'd even be able to trigger my letdown now :cry:
> 
> As far as milestones, Aria is 5 weeks now! :cloud9:

Hi hun hope you dont mind me jumping in on this,, but people who have stopped breastfeeding for a month or so start up again. Best thing would be to either express and see what happens, or even better if Aria would still latch on see if she will, if she latches on and drinks give her it until she gers no more and if you think she is hungry give her formula. Then express 1 hour after every breastfeed, and then your body will realise you need more milk again. Hope you can start breastfeeding again


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 40 weeks old :shock: cant beleive she is in the 40's 6more days and its the amount of tim i was pregnant with her


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I'm 30 weeks :wohoo: have a growth scan today too!! So excited :happydance:


----------



## krys

I am no longer a teenager, it's my 20th birthday :] I'd say that's a pretty big milestone!

I am also due in FOUR days!!!! Don't be stubborn Madi<33 come meet your mommy and daddy!


----------



## x__amour

WHAT? No Skye, you are not! :shock:
Holy hell, that went fast. :o

Tori was 35 weeks yesterday! :cry:

And Happy Birthday, Krys! :D :happydance:
:cake:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Happy birthday krystal!!! :) I hope she comes soon!!
Hahaha pretty crazy huh Shannon? I can't really believe it either. 10 more weeks :wacko:


----------



## Srrme

Elias sits up for a few seconds at a time all by himself now! :D


----------



## Srrme

x__amour said:


> Tori was 35 weeks yesterday! :cry:
> :

They need to stop growing up so fast! :nope:


----------



## x__amour

Srrme said:


> Elias sits up for a few seconds at a time all by himself now! :D

Yay!!! :happydance:



Srrme said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Tori was 35 weeks yesterday! :cry:
> :
> 
> They need to stop growing up so fast! :nope:Click to expand...

Yes they do! :cry:
And I noticed you're 14 weeks already? OMG. This is all going by too quickly!!! :wacko:


----------



## xSarahM

Happy birthday, Krystal!
Happy 30 weeks, Skye! Not long to go now! Eee! And you're only due a month before me. Mind. Blown!


----------



## mariep

This should be my 500th post on BNB! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy22

Happy Birthday Krystal! :hugs:

In approximately 45minutes I'll be 33 weeks pregnant ;)


----------



## daydreamerx

*im officially 20 weeks as of today*... ANDDDD i just this minute saw the baby kick outside for the first time! i found it pretttty freaky because i wasn't expecting it and i just saw my stomach randomly move and felt a big kick!:happydance::haha:


----------



## xSarahM

Yey! Scarlett! That's great news, so exciting. Tbh I don't really see that much from the outside :(

Less than 100 days til my due date! :happydance:


----------



## x__amour

Yay Scarlett! Happy half way point! :D


----------



## merakola

Ahhhh Me and DH got to feel the baby kick from the outside:happydance::happydance: My back feels like total crap but Im so excited. It felt awesome, I was getting kind of impatient about hearing the heartbeat and getting my ultrasound ( appointment next week) but now I have some reassurance:happydance:....I cant wait to find out if its a boy or girl next week!!..:happydance::happydance:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

I have felt Emerson kick from the outside :) On August 2nd we have our 20 week appointment! In 3 weeks were going to be getting his crib :) i am so excited


----------



## Srrme

x__amour said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> Elias sits up for a few seconds at a time all by himself now! :D
> 
> Yay!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Tori was 35 weeks yesterday! :cry:
> :Click to expand...
> 
> They need to stop growing up so fast! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do! :cry:
> And I noticed you're 14 weeks already? OMG. This is all going by too quickly!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

He sat up even longer on his own today! :happydance: 

And I know, I can't believe I'm in the second trimester already. It's flying by so fast! I'm getting anxious to know what gender this one is. I keep having dreams it's a girl, but that's probably just because I'm hoping for that. :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

26 weeks today! :happydance:
Okay so maybe its not a 'big' milestone. But its one week further along than last week! :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava points at everything now and says "dat" lol, it's really cute but can get quite annoying!


----------



## Chrissy7411

Jace's umbilical cord fell off on Wednesday, yesterday he had his first actual bath, he only wakes up twice throughout the night, he's gained a little over a lb and he is 3 WEEKS OLD today. :cloud9:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Plus.... I'M BREASTFEEDING AGAIN! :cloud9:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Chrissy7411 said:


> Plus.... I'M BREASTFEEDING AGAIN! :cloud9:

This made me so happy :wohoo: congratulations Chrissy!!


----------



## Shannyxox

*Im now full term * its 00:03 here ;D
*Comeee on little baby, your mummy and daddy want too meet you *


----------



## we can't wait

mummytochloe said:


> Hi hun hope you dont mind me jumping in on this,, but people who have stopped breastfeeding for a month or so start up again. Best thing would be to either express and see what happens, or even better if Aria would still latch on see if she will, if she latches on and drinks give her it until she gers no more and if you think she is hungry give her formula. Then express 1 hour after every breastfeed, and then your body will realise you need more milk again. Hope you can start breastfeeding again

Thank you for your comment :) 
I actually started breastfeeding her again this morning! :happydance:

& YAY, Chrissy!


----------



## MadamRose

we can't wait said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun hope you dont mind me jumping in on this,, but people who have stopped breastfeeding for a month or so start up again. Best thing would be to either express and see what happens, or even better if Aria would still latch on see if she will, if she latches on and drinks give her it until she gers no more and if you think she is hungry give her formula. Then express 1 hour after every breastfeed, and then your body will realise you need more milk again. Hope you can start breastfeeding again
> 
> Thank you for your comment :)
> I actually started breastfeeding her again this morning! :happydance:
> 
> & YAY, Chrissy!Click to expand...

Really glad to hear both you and Chrissy have been able to Brastfeed again :happydance:


----------



## merakola

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Im 20 weeks today!!! Woooohooooo.. Half way there :thumbup:


----------



## abi17

I'm 24 weeks today it's officially my V day, it finally feels like I'm going to be holding a baby in my arms soon, hopefully not for another 16 weeks though x


----------



## Lucy22

abi17 said:


> I'm 24 weeks today it's officially my V day, it finally feels like I'm going to be holding a baby in my arms soon, hopefully not for another 16 weeks though x

Happy V-Day to you! :happydance:
Hope LO sticks for another few weeks :flower:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

abi17 said:


> I'm 24 weeks today it's officially my V day, it finally feels like I'm going to be holding a baby in my arms soon, hopefully not for another 16 weeks though x

I wanna see your bump girly <3 i cannot wait until i am 24 weeks! have you had your drs appointment for this month yet? 

Girls when do dr appointments turn into weekly appointments i wanna know lol


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Autumn, once you get into 3rd tri there every 2 weeks here. At 27 weeks.


----------



## Mii

Aro - well here once you hit 28 weeks you go to doctor every 2 weeks and then once you are 36 weeks you go every week :) 

no big milestone for me but I was lurking ;)


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Mii said:


> Aro - well here once you hit 28 weeks you go to doctor every 2 weeks and then once you are 36 weeks you go every week :)
> 
> no big milestone for me but I was lurking ;)

Hahaha oh okay i was so confused cause my dr told me but i forgot :dohh:

dont worry i lurk all the time


----------



## abi17

Aro- I'm going next week as I have changed doctors and they need to get my records before they see me again as I have a complicated medical history. Il put a picture up when I go on the laptop but tbh I'm still not big, my boobs have grown about 50 sizes though so maybe my bump is bigger than I think but my boobs mask it lol 

thanks for the congrats girls I'm so happy to be here


----------



## krys

Tomorrow is my due date :)


----------



## abi17

Wow krys, I really hope you have your baby in your arms soon, how are you feeling... Excited, nervous or a mixture x


----------



## krys

abi17 said:


> Wow krys, I really hope you have your baby in your arms soon, how are you feeling... Excited, nervous or a mixture x

Thank you, I hope so too!!! I'm excited, anxious, READY!! I almost feel like I'll never go into labor :/ Hopefully soon though!


----------



## Mii

I am in the single digiat numbers for my count down till my due date !!! :happydance:


----------



## we can't wait

Krys, hope she comes soon! Do you know when you'll be induced if she doesn't make an appearance?


----------



## MadamRose

its my 1st wedding anniversary


----------



## krys

we can't wait said:


> Krys, hope she comes soon! Do you know when you'll be induced if she doesn't make an appearance?

I'll be induced on the 31st if she isn't here before then. So hopefully she comes soon!!!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe has been here as long as i was pregant with her, she is 40 weeks and 6days today, and i was pregnant 40weeks and 6days


----------



## Chrissy7411

Yay kelly! I'm so happy you've been able to BF again. How's your supply? Mines coming back slowly but surley! :) xx


----------



## we can't wait

Chrissy, same here, especially since I'm doing it without pumping. :/
How are you doing? We'll get there! :hugs:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Do you not have a pump? I pump whenever I get the chance!
I'm doing good, its a little hard because I'm pretty much condtantly BF, sometomes I don't know why I even wear tops. :lol:

Yup, we just can't give up! :hugs:


----------



## we can't wait

I have a pump (EvenFlo), but it makes me super sore. The Medela pump I used at the hospital was fantastic, but they're SO expensive. LO has been doing well... It's just making a bit more difficult. 
I'm glad that things are going so well for you! :happydance:


----------



## Chrissy7411

I have that one too! I put the blue thingy on, it kinda helps lol. I see. 

I still have to supplement of course but at least my supply is getting bigger.


----------



## we can't wait

I think if I used the lanolin cream that I'd maybe get used to it and it wouldn't hurt anymore? It doesn't hurt when she nurses, so I don't know what it is about the pump? :shrug:
The other thing that worried me is that in the manual it says "for occasional use, not for everyday use," because apparently it can cause problems. I was nervous about using it frequently... but I'm not sure if that's just a warning they have to put in there? Ugh. :confused:


----------



## thefirstbaby

*less than 9 days till i'm in the double digit days countdown! *


----------



## x__amour

Tori is 36 weeks today! :wacko: :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

chloe is 41weeks today :cry: next week and she will only have 10 weeks until she is 1


----------



## Chrissy7411

Oh crap! :shock: Now I'm scared too use it!


----------



## MadamRose

I think they just put it to cover their back, as expressing alone means your supply goes down quicker but your both feeding too so should be fine


----------



## we can't wait

I'm sure it's fine, Chrissy. I'm just a worry wart. :wacko:

Also, Aria is SIX weeks old today. :shock:


----------



## Mii

39 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## syntaxerror

Baby's a squash!


----------



## NewMommy17

20 weeks today half way there between im impatient !


----------



## Shansam

14 weeks today :flow:


----------



## daydreamerx

21 weeks today, i feel like i spent so long waiting for 20 weeks and got so excited that i was half way, and now i've realised there is still a looooong way to go :dohh:


----------



## merakola

today I found out I'm having a little baby boy:happydance:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Im 38 weeks on Sunday come on baby boy Mummy and Daddy want to see you :D


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol I was 31 weeks yesterday- and my ticker baby got bigger :wohoo:


----------



## BrEeZeY

30 weeks!!! OMG! i cant believe it, already!!!


----------



## xSarahM

27 weeks today!! :happydance:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Jace is 4 weeks old today. He will be ONE MONTH old in 3 days! :kiss: :cry: :happydance: :nope: :cloud9:


----------



## krys

Chrissy!! I LOVE your avatar!!!!!!


----------



## HarlaHorse

I just watched my ticker change to 34 weeks, I'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## daydreamerx

i can nott believe it's been 4 weeks since jace was born!!! time is flying!:baby:


----------



## dreabae

Exactly a month till my due date and Hes already engaged =] :happydance:


----------



## SapphireCrush

My milestone is hitting the 2nd trimester officially yesterday! :flower:


----------



## xSarahM

Ohh my god, earlier today when i posted i was 27 weeks, i didnt realise that meant i was in third tri!!
Ahhh! Now that definately feels like one huge milestone. :happydance:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

I'll be 32 weeks sunday and it feels like i just turned 30 a couple days ago D: 

Seems like all time after 30 weeks has meshed together I'll be full term in 5 weeks and I'm due in 8 D: D: D: 

I thought time was flyin as it was !!!!!!!!! :shrug: :wacko: :shrug: :wacko:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Yay! i am 20 weeks today! Half baked <3


----------



## mamawannabee

19 weeks today! I can't believe I am almost halfway!


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava took 19 steps by herself yesterday :cloud9:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Today is my V-Day :happydance:
16 more weeks !!!


----------



## smitsusan5

20 weeeeks today  gonna have a tub of half baked.


----------



## Chrissy7411

Jace is a month old today! :cloud9: :cry: :kiss:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I'm 8 weeks today :shock:


----------



## we can't wait

Aria is 7 weeks old day. :cloud9:


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 42weeks today :shock:
only 10 weeks until she is 1 year old


----------



## Lucy22

I'm 34 + 5 weeks today.

I gave birth to Elena at 34 + 5 weeks..Needless to say I've been freaking out all day :haha:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Lucy22 said:


> I'm 34 + 5 weeks today.
> 
> I gave birth to Elena at 34 + 5 weeks..Needless to say I've been freaking out all day :haha:

hahaha :rofl: i love you Lucy! dont freak out


----------



## Lucy22

AROluvsJMP said:


> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 34 + 5 weeks today.
> 
> I gave birth to Elena at 34 + 5 weeks..Needless to say I've been freaking out all day :haha:
> 
> hahaha :rofl: i love you Lucy! dont freak outClick to expand...

I know :blush: I neeeed to chill out :haha: Love you too Autumn :D


----------



## AROluvsJMP

You do or you are gonna go into labor!


----------



## x__amour

Tori's 37 weeks today. A full term pregnancy, haha. :cry:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I'm 33 weeks :) one month until fullterm, 7 weeks until
my due date!!! :wohoo: my fruit baby is now a honeydew, 49 days to go :o


----------



## MissMummy2Be

3 days till im due :D :happydance:


----------



## HarlaHorse

I have around 2 weeks until I'm fullterm, and 1 month until Laceys due date. :happydance:


----------



## Dantes Mom

I'm 12 weeks :) but ive got my scan 2mz so give ro take a few days in the uk after 12 weeks is considered 'safe' im soo happy :D xx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Today was the first day I felt a little baby foot sticking out :) I was driving so I couldn't look but I started feeling it like pushing him back and he kept pushing back!! :)


----------



## daydreamerx

23 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy22

36 weeks today, only one more week until I'm full term :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Rowan is now in the 91st percentile for height and the 25th percentile for height :cloud9: my little tall man!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Christian-James was born on the 13th of August :D


----------



## vaniilla

MissMummy2Be said:


> Christian-James was born on the 13th of August :D

congratulations :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

MissMummy2Be said:


> Christian-James was born on the 13th of August :D

Congrats 

chloe is now 44weeks old :shock:

also she was 10months old 4 days ago missed writing that on here as wasnt on


----------



## we can't wait

On Sunday Aria turned two months old! :shock:
& Today she is 9 weeks old-- and getting her second round of shots. :nope:


----------



## x__amour

Tori is 39 weeks/9months today! Oh how time flies! :cry:


----------



## syntaxerror

32 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## daydreamerx

VDAY TODAYYYYY! YAY 24 WEEKS :) 

I can't believe theres only 3 more weeks of 2nd tri! :happydance::haha:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Lucy22 said:


> 36 weeks today, only one more week until I'm full term :happydance:

I'm full term on Saturday! :yipee:


----------



## Lucy22

I'm full term today :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Lucy22 said:


> I'm full term today :happydance:

congrats :happydance:


----------



## syntaxerror

Ugh, I want to be a honeydew melon nowww...move, fruit ticker!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

syntaxerror said:


> Ugh, I want to be a honeydew melon nowww...move, fruit ticker!

Itll change in a few more days!!! :)
:hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Lo is 42 weeks old today :flower: also his 6th tooth is starting to come :)


----------



## NewMommy17

I'm a bigger papaya now 6 days till viable


----------



## merakola

Its officially my V-day!! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy22

merakola said:


> Its officially my V-day!! :happydance:

Happy V day to you and LO :happydance:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Im in 3rd Tri today ! :happydance:


----------



## Srrme

19 weeks today. :happydance:


----------



## YoungMummi17

36 weeks tomorrow..full term next week! :D


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe's got her 9th and 10th teeth over the last few days


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I went a whole week without moring sickness!!
Until this morning :( But im still slightly proud lol :)


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

8 months!!!! In the last stretch!!! 
Anytime in the next 2-7 weeks!!! :dance:

:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## HarlaHorse

I'm so proud I've gotten this far without a single stretchmark on my massive bump :dance:


----------



## vaniilla

Rowan is 10 months old today :happydance:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Jacey is 7 weeks old. :)


----------



## Shansam

Chrissy7411 said:


> Jacey is 7 weeks old. :)

Jacey is my sisters name:haha:


----------



## syntaxerror

33 weeks! Honeydew melon, under 50 days left, and just realized that what I thought was cat scratches on my lower back is actually a few of the strangest little stretch marks ever. Completely horizontal and parallel. I sorta like them...as long as they don't get worse.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Im 35 weeks today<33

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1292997600z4z1295935200z0.png


----------



## NewMommy17

yayyyyy at Skye almost full term tomorrow is my Vday


----------



## we can't wait

Aria is 10 weeks old, as of yesterday! :cloud9:


----------



## mariep

12 days till my due date. Just something about that seems amazing lol.


----------



## Mii

Myles healed his head up all on his own today :D (not for long but still! lol Im proud of him!)


----------



## Shansam

Baby has started to kick this week :D


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

100 days ago i found out i was pregnant :haha: xx


----------



## bbymammademi

This week im in my second trimester and got to hear the heart beat


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

As I was reading everyones milestones I realized my ticker has moved to the last place!!!!!!! Woo!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance: I've been waiting so long for this!!!!!! :D :cloud9:


----------



## Shanelley

today i am 28 weeks :)


----------



## HarlaHorse

On Saturday, I will be 38 weeks. 2 weeks until my due date, I'm... So... F**king... EXCITED! :happydance:


----------



## Shansam

18 weeks today :D


----------



## daydreamerx

25 weeks & my 25 week midwife appointment today! & gender scan tomorrow!! :happydance:.. I think i'm an eggplant?:haha:

EDIT: I AM AN EGGPLANT!woo.. Goodbyeeee papaya


----------



## armywifey613

im 13 weeks today!!! seems like such a small # compared to some of you girls =)...but my ticker is kinda like a ticker untill my hubby comes home to!!!!!! so every week is SUPER exciting


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

1000th post!! and hopefully chat happy?!?!?


----------



## scaredmmy2b

15 weeks this week! starting go get a bump. yay!


----------



## Lucy22

38 weeks today :flower:


----------



## charlotte88

3 days to go today
HURRY UP BABY GIRL
:brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I had a doctors appointment yesterday, got my Strep B test done. :sick: Lucky me.. LOL. Also found out Azaria's "mostly" engaged, and Im starting to efface. :dance:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

2000 TH POST!!!!!!!! 
:sex::spermy::dust::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::cake::brat::brat::brat::hi::hi::hi::plane::sad2::sad2::sad2::shower::shower::shower::mail::mail::crib::crib::rofl::rofl::hissy::hissy::devil::shipw::shipw::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::holly::holly::holly::holly:


ANDDDDDD


My V-day was yesterday! :flow:


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

:holly: 23 weeks and 1 day :) also congrats skye on being "mostly engaged"


----------



## HarlaHorse

I was 38 weeks on Saturday, still not one sign. As long as she comes before her due date I'll be happy :flower:


----------



## daydreamerx

99 days for the next 2 minutes and then 26 weeks! one more week of second tri!:happydance::kiss:


----------



## we can't wait

Aria is eleven weeks, as of yesterday. :cloud9:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

36 weeks today :dance: 
My mom thinks Azaria will come on the 13th for some reason :haha: I can't wait to meet him. 90% complete, 27 days left, and I found out 218 days ago! :wacko: Its really flown by!!

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/countdown-1292997600z1317186000zg.png

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1292997600z0z1295935200z0.png


----------



## HarlaHorse

9 days to go for me, and the countdown is onnnn! :happydance:


----------



## Munchkinn_

27 weeks... third tri. :D


----------



## Abzandbump

Double digits today :) 99 more days to go


----------



## Shansam

19 weeks today :D


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 46 weeks old


----------



## syntaxerror

40 days!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

10 WEEKS :D
Double figures and not long till 2nd tri :happydance:
xx


----------



## lilosmum

20+2 over half way there butt today I found I am having a little :pink: :happydance:


----------



## Amber4

Finally told the world i'm pregnant today. So happy :) Also had 12 week scan on Wednesday and it went great.


----------



## HarlaHorse

lilosmum said:


> 20+2 over half way there butt today I found I am having a little :pink: :happydance:

Congrats! :flow:

I have 1 week to go from today, *bring it on baby!* :happydance:


----------



## youngmummy94

I hit the third trimester yesterday woo!


----------



## AshleyNichole

third tri starts tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Shaunagh

10 weeks today! :)
Quarter of the way there. :cloud9:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Christian-James is 3 weeks 1 day old :D


----------



## Chrissy7411

My bug is 2 months as of the 1st. :)


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

I'm fulll term!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Chelsea.ann1 said:


> I'm fulll term!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:

I already told you, but congrats :thumbup:


----------



## armywifey613

im in my 2nd tri...FINALLY ....i found out when i was like 4 weeks 3 days so this pregnancy is taking FOREVER =)


----------



## Ashleii15

30 weeks and 6 days!!
School starts in 2 days!! We'll see how this one goes.
With the boyfriend today.  (FOB)
He finally told his mom, and I think things went alright. But I will find out for sure today.
Have a lot of support and help from friends and family. And only one bad reaction from a friend in whom I have lost. You really do find out who your true friends are..
September 12th, my next doctors appointment and hopefully to find out the health on my baby ,and for him to give me a set due date.
Hoping today goes well, and for the first day of school also.
Maybe my boyfriend won't have to work tomorrow and I can steal him for a bit again. 
Loool.


----------



## mariep

1 DAY till my DUE DATE!! This baby is never gonna come.


----------



## syntaxerror

35 weeks...


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Finally fullterm :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## teen_mommy44

VDay :) :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## teen_mommy44

Skyebo said:


> Finally fullterm :dance: :dance: :dance:

yay!! <3


----------



## x__amour

No Skye, nu uh. No way. Nope. This can't be true! What happened to the girl wondering if she was pregnant? There's no way! :cry:


----------



## NewMommy17

double digits today lets get this countdown started :happydance:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

x__amour said:


> No Skye, nu uh. No way. Nope. This can't be true! What happened to the girl wondering if she was pregnant? There's no way! :cry:

:cry: Thats exactly how I'm feeling Shannon... I swear yesterday was December and I was wondering why my period was so late but I wouldnt get a positive test.. I would've NEVER thought just 9 short months later I'd be waiting impatiently for my baby.. And worrying about doing things right, him being healthy, and making sure I didnt "mess up".. Soon I'll be sitting here going through these and all the new girls who came on saying they just got a positive test will be waiting for their babies and mine wont be a little tiny baby anymore.... :sad2:

It really is bittersweet.... :flow:


----------



## daydreamerx

3rd Tri today!!!! 13 weeks left! WOOOOOHOOOO :happydance:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

*Not a pregnancy milestone but I'm getting married on Saturday & also I'm 14 weeks on Saturday  *


----------



## we can't wait

Skye, it really is bittersweet. I love having LO here, but I do miss being pregnant. 

By the way, Aria is 12 weeks old as of this past Tuesday & will be three months this coming Wednesday. :shock: They grow so fast.


----------



## vaniilla

I started the first day of my Access course today :happydance:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

38 weeks yesterday!
First sweep on tuesday, hopefully it does SOMETHING. :dance:

Come on baby I'm ready for you!!! :cloud9:


----------



## kattsmiles

Caden has been out longer than he's been in. Wat.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Christian-James is 1 Month old today :D


----------



## Shansam

kattsmiles said:


> Caden has been out longer than he's been it. Wat.

Aww:haha::flower:


----------



## Shaunagh

200 days to go.
:wohoo:
Sounds like ages, but im sure it'll fly by.
My scan is in 8 dayssss!!!!!


----------



## Shansam

21 weeks today


----------



## daydreamerx

28 weeks, i haven't really felt baby in ages. he barely moved yesterday, im worried. but yeah, 28 weeks! wake up please sleepy baby so i know you're ok:baby:


----------



## bbyno1

Havn't been on properly in a while but im now in 2nd tri:D


----------



## MadamRose

This day last year i would ahve just turned full term


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Single digit countdown! :dance:

Growth scan Monday, wish me luck!


----------



## daydreamerx

omg chelsea so excited for ya :)


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

12weeks today :D

and 100 days till Christmas!!! Haha xx


----------



## NewMommy17

27+1 90 days to go whooohoooooo

3rd tri !:happydance::flower:


----------



## x__amour

Tori is 10 months today! 61 days until she turns one! :sad2:


----------



## Srrme

Elias is 10 months old today! He's growing up toooooo fast. :(


----------



## mamawannabee

26 weeks today! :happydance: Can't believe I only have one more week until third tri!


----------



## Shaunagh

I'm 12 weeks!
:happydance:


----------



## Srrme

23 weeks today. :D


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

39 weeks......

7 days til my due date....
14 days left at the VERY latest...

Tomorrows my growth scan..


----------



## YoungMummi17

Its my Due date today :D still nothing thoughh :(


----------



## trinaestella

I'm 20 weeks yaaaay :happydance:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

*Youngmummi17 -* :dust: Come on little one!!! 

*Trinaestella -* Halfway wohooo!!!!


----------



## vaniilla

LO is 11 months old tomorrow! its also me and oh's first wedding anniversary on sunday :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## syntaxerror

Cael was a week yesterday and would've been full-term today :) His IV's turned off and he's down to getting 25% oxygen through a cannula.

And this is my 1500th post.


----------



## we can't wait

Miss Aria is 14 weeks old today. :cloud9:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

OT but - We can't wait where did you get your siggy done? :flow:


----------



## Ramen

As of yesterday 90 days to go :happydance:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

I'm due in 4 days...
My induction date is in 9 days...

This is going to be my last weekend without a baby...

Wow.


----------



## we can't wait

x__Hannah__x said:


> OT but - We can't wait where did you get your siggy done? :flow:

I actually made it myself. I use picnik.com & the regular 'paint' program. I got the pooh pics off google. I used to include pics of LO on my sigs, but recently decided I didn't want her pics online. :thumbup: Are you interested in getting a siggy? I can attempt (never made one for anyone but myself) or you can go to Shannon's (x__amour) siggy store. She does *great* work!



Chelsea.ann1 said:


> I'm due in 4 days...
> My induction date is in 9 days...
> 
> This is going to be my last weekend without a baby...
> 
> Wow.

:happydance: yay! How exciting! Do you have anything planned for your last weekend before you become a mommy? :flower:


----------



## x__amour

we can't wait said:


> you can go to Shannon's (x__amour) siggy store. She does *great* work!

Hahaha... Stop ittt. :blush:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

we can't wait said:


> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> OT but - We can't wait where did you get your siggy done? :flow:
> 
> I actually made it myself. I use picnik.com & the regular 'paint' program. I got the pooh pics off google. I used to include pics of LO on my sigs, but recently decided I didn't want her pics online. :thumbup: Are you interested in getting a siggy? I can attempt (never made one for anyone but myself) or you can go to Shannon's (x__amour) siggy store. She does *great* work!
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea.ann1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due in 4 days...
> My induction date is in 9 days...
> 
> This is going to be my last weekend without a baby...
> 
> Wow.Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: yay! How exciting! Do you have anything planned for your last weekend before you become a mommy? :flower:Click to expand...

Uhmm nope haha I didn't even realize that til just earlier... I think my goal will be to be as lazy as humanly possible as it will probably be the last weekend of pure relaxing i'll get for a while :) any suggestions??


----------



## Shansam

*Today
Gender scan 
22 weeks *


----------



## daydreamerx

29 weeks todayyy and time is dragging so badly!:dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

Shannon, you know your siggys are cute. :winkwink:



Chelsea.ann1 said:


> Uhmm nope haha I didn't even realize that til just earlier... I think my goal will be to be as lazy as humanly possible as it will probably be the last weekend of pure relaxing i'll get for a while :) any suggestions??

I don't remember what I did on my last weekend before having LO. I think I hung around the house a lot so that I could spend time with my dog before I went in. The thing I miss most is going to the movies! Maybe do something fun that you won't be able to do for a long time? But, yes, definitely rest a lot!! Relax & be lazy! :thumbup:



Shansam said:


> *Today
> Gender scan
> 22 weeks *

:yipee: Yay! Good luck! Hope baby cooperates for you!



daydreamerx said:


> 29 weeks todayyy and time is dragging so badly!:dohh:

The third trimester dragged for me, too. Try to find things to keep yourself busy. :flow:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

we can't wait said:


> Shannon, you know your siggys are cute. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea.ann1 said:
> 
> 
> Uhmm nope haha I didn't even realize that til just earlier... I think my goal will be to be as lazy as humanly possible as it will probably be the last weekend of pure relaxing i'll get for a while :) any suggestions??
> 
> I don't remember what I did on my last weekend before having LO. I think I hung around the house a lot so that I could spend time with my dog before I went in. The thing I miss most is going to the movies! Maybe do something fun that you won't be able to do for a long time? But, yes, definitely rest a lot!! Relax & be lazy! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Shansam said:
> 
> 
> *Today
> Gender scan
> 22 weeks *Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee: Yay! Good luck! Hope baby cooperates for you!
> 
> 
> 
> daydreamerx said:
> 
> 
> 29 weeks todayyy and time is dragging so badly!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> The third trimester dragged for me, too. Try to find things to keep yourself busy. :flow:Click to expand...

Ohhh a movie! That's a great idea, that sounds really nice.. Maybe I'll do that :thumbup:


----------



## Gee123

Turned 30 weeks on wed! I'm so excited, i hope the last 10 will fly by :)


----------



## vaniilla

Its my wedding anniversary today :happydance:


----------



## Natali

Turned 20 weeks on Thursday!! :happydance:

Half way there :cloud9:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Due today.


----------



## kittycat18

Lucia is 9+3 weeks old today! Absolute madness... :shock:


----------



## Elizax

kittycat18 said:


> Lucia is 9+3 weeks old today! Absolute madness... :shock:

How fast is it all going, I remember joining when you were only a few weeks away from having her.
Aw bless she's gorgeous hunni :cloud9:

& finally at the 20+ week mark!


----------



## kittycat18

Elizax said:


> How fast is it all going, I remember joining when you were only a few weeks away from having her.
> Aw bless she's gorgeous hunni :cloud9:
> 
> & finally at the 20+ week mark!

Thank you so much sweetheart :hugs: Yes I remember you joining! You joined around the same time as Scarlett (daydreamerx) and I kept mixing the two of you up :haha: x


----------



## Elizax

Haha bless, they were good times. Nearly all the people I first remember talking to are either in teen parenting now or have left :flower:


----------



## kittycat18

Elizax said:


> Haha bless, they were good times. Nearly all the people I first remember talking to are either in teen parenting now or have left :flower:

Yeah a lot of people have recently vanished off the forum and I don't even know why. I just seem to notice someone else missing every day :haha: Yeah but you will have your baby soon hunni and join us in Teenage Parenting! xx


----------



## Elizax

kittycat18 said:


> Yeah a lot of people have recently vanished off the forum and I don't even know why. I just seem to notice someone else missing every day :haha: Yeah but you will have your baby soon hunni and join us in Teenage Parenting! xx

Yeah same, there seems to be one more locked thread a day and one more member leaving :nope:
Oh I know I can't wait :happydance:
I don't know if it's just me but being a young mum I feel like I need that extra help and with lots of mums full of experience and advice in one place it helps a hell of a lot
There's always somebody who can answer any worries/questions :flower: xx


----------



## kittycat18

Elizax said:


> Yeah same, there seems to be one more locked thread a day and one more member leaving :nope:
> Oh I know I can't wait :happydance:
> I don't know if it's just me but being a young mum I feel like I need that extra help and with lots of mums full of experience and advice in one place it helps a hell of a lot
> There's always somebody who can answer any worries/questions :flower: xx

Yeah I noticed that myself. I am never on here that much now since having my LO because with her, College, looking after my nanny, organising everything to move into my own house and spending time with Conor... I am pretty damn busy! :haha: You will be fine sweetheart. You will realise when your LO is born that your baby will decide what parenting style you follow! Every baby is different! xox


----------



## Srrme

Turned 24 weeks yesterday.


----------



## x__amour

Srrme said:


> Turned 24 weeks yesterday.

Yay!!! Happy v-day! :D


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Finally reached 30 weeks only 10 more weeks to go :D


----------



## qwerry

2 weeks til im officially half way there :happydance:
where has the time gone?


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Sorry this is like a milestone but also an update... :blush:
I don't know where else to put this without starting a new thread... :haha:

*Officially overdue... *:cry:
But there's been ALOT of progress, 
dilated all the way to 3cm and 80% just on friday.. 
I know I've dilated further because,
Saturday had MASSIVE bloody show...
and today.. my backs killllliiinnnggggg me, can't decide if or not I'm happy about that yet...

Have a dr. appt. in an hr... wish me luck! :wacko:
I'm thinking when he strips my membranes this week it'll give me the push I need as that's what stirred everything up before... *fingers crossed..


----------



## bbyno1

17 weeks today:D
Ticker is 1 day behind as i got put forward a day,and havn't changed it lol


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

chelsea.ann1 : good luck at your appointment! hope something happens for you soon but sounds like youll go into labour any day now anyway :thumbup: 

bbyno1: yay for 17 weeks! :D xx


----------



## NewMommy17

80 daysssssssss Left 

Third Tri , I'm just happy and very thankful to make it this far i cant wait .


----------



## msp_teen

Congrats to all you ladies! I haven't been to this thread in so long! I hope all you ladies are doing well and progressing greatly!


----------



## mommie2be

99 days!! double digits !


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is 50weeks old :shock:


----------



## we can't wait

Aria is 15 weeks old today. :shock:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

100% effaced 3.5 cm n extremely stretchy. :dance:
Come on baby!


----------



## x__amour

Tori's 45 weeks old today! :sad2:


----------



## kattsmiles

l


----------



## NewMommy17

29 weeks Today Whooohoooooooo


----------



## daydreamerx

30 WEEKS OH MY! :cloud9: 

& also my cot arrived yesterday and it's now set up in my room!:kiss:


----------



## Shansam

*23 weeks..well yesterday *


----------



## vaniilla

My little man is 49 weeks old today :happydance: also it's my birthday next Saturday :happydance:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

*17 weeks today  *


----------



## prayingforkid

18 weeks until my due date!!!! YAY and BOO at the same time. Seem like a long and short time... I CANT WAIT


----------



## Amber4

Found out i'm having a girl today :happydance:


----------



## mamawannabee

Twelve weeks to go until I meet my baby! And find out if we have a daughter or a son! :happydance: I really can't imagine having known this whole time.


----------



## we can't wait

Amber4 said:


> Found out i'm having a girl today :happydance:

:pink: :pink: :pink:
Congrats!


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

I had my daughter!!!!

September 30th 2011 at 6:45 in the morning! :dance: 

She's absolutely perfect, words could never describe the love I have for this little girl! :cloud9:


----------



## we can't wait

Chelsea.ann1 said:


> I had my daughter!!!!
> 
> September 30th 2011 at 6:45 in the morning! :dance:
> 
> She's absolutely perfect, words could never describe the love I have for this little girl! :cloud9:

Congratulations! 
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT-h-LsP1ydRpK6G8jNU6limTm_huC8m7cibSBuY6NrxEEJpQsBJQ


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Chelsea.ann1 said:


> I had my daughter!!!!
> 
> September 30th 2011 at 6:45 in the morning! :dance:
> 
> She's absolutely perfect, words could never describe the love I have for this little girl! :cloud9:

Congrats :D


----------



## x__amour

Congrats, Chelsea! She came before you were induced then? :D


----------



## bbyno1

Congratulations!!


----------



## Elizax

Congrats hunni :flower:


----------



## Amber4

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Kaisma

Congratulations Chelsea!!!! :flower:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Thanks everyone!!!!! :flower:

X_amour - Yeuupp she came before I was induced luckily!


----------



## we can't wait

Aria is 16 weeks. :cloud9:


----------



## MadamRose

congrats hun

and chloe is 51weeks old today :shock:


----------



## x__amour

Tori is 46 weeks old today!
Also have dropped her night time bottle! :D


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie used her pincer fingers for the first time today, I'm front of the HV so she was impressed :)

Also its abit late but I have made it to 10 weeks!


----------



## vaniilla

it's my 21st Birthday today!! :happydance:


----------



## Shaunagh

vaniilla said:


> it's my 21st Birthday today!! :happydance:

Happy birthday! :cake:
Hope you have an amazing day.


----------



## vaniilla

Shaunagh said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> it's my 21st Birthday today!! :happydance:
> 
> Happy birthday! :cake:
> Hope you have an amazing day.Click to expand...

Thanks :flower:

Happy 15 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## daydreamerx

59 days! ahh :)


----------



## qwerry

I'm 20 weeks YAY:happydance:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats on everyone's milestones!!

I went into preterm labor so I have "goals" to get to! I already reached my first 2: 30 weeks and 32 weeks. Now I'm at 33 weeks and I'm trying to get to 35 weeks. 
But thank goodness I've made it this far!! Stay in there baby girl!!


----------



## Shaunagh

LeahLou said:


> Congrats on everyone's milestones!!
> 
> I went into preterm labor so I have "goals" to get to! I already reached my first 2: 30 weeks and 32 weeks. Now I'm at 33 weeks and I'm trying to get to 35 weeks.
> But thank goodness I've made it this far!! Stay in there baby girl!!

Keeping my fingers crossed that your baby girl sit's tight for another 4 weeks!


----------



## qwerry

LeahLou said:


> Congrats on everyone's milestones!!
> 
> I went into preterm labor so I have "goals" to get to! I already reached my first 2: 30 weeks and 32 weeks. Now I'm at 33 weeks and I'm trying to get to 35 weeks.
> But thank goodness I've made it this far!! Stay in there baby girl!!


I hope you achieve your goal and that little girl stays in and bakes a bit longer,
good luck and i wish you all the best :flower:


----------



## trinaestella

23 FRICKIN WEEKS!!!! :D :happydance: so glad im not like 7 weeks anymore, looool.

and babys due in 17 weeks which is not long at all :o


----------



## LeahLou

thank you guys!!
So far she's been good!


----------



## we can't wait

Aria rolled over for the first time (belly to back) on Friday! :D (16 weeks.)


----------



## x__amour

Go Aria! :happydance:

*P.S.* It's Ar-ee-uh, right? :p


----------



## we can't wait

x__amour said:


> Go Aria! :happydance:
> 
> *P.S.* It's Ar-ee-uh, right? :p

I was so proud of her. :smug:

Yes, ma'am. Ar-ee-uh is how we pronouce it. :thumbup:


----------



## Munchkinn_

BOOOMM.. 33 WEEKS.,7 weeks till due date.. 4 weeks till munchkins fully cooked!!! :D

feels like just yesterday i was 27 weeks and excited about third tri... third trimester is deffonately going so quick its scary!!!


----------



## Shanelley

35 weeks. 5 weeks to go. 35 days to go ;)


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

trinaestella said:


> 23 FRICKIN WEEKS!!!! :D :happydance: so glad im not like 7 weeks anymore, looool.
> 
> and babys due in 17 weeks which is not long at all :o

Goooo Trina loolz aww before you know it you'll be in 3rd tri & be having 11weeks to go :happydance:


----------



## NewMommy17

31 weeeeks 9 weeks left yayyyyyyy pow


----------



## SmartieMeUp

My baby doesn't want to shift :dohh:


----------



## Shaunagh

16 weeks
:wohoo:


----------



## mamawannabee

30 weeks! 3/4 of the way there! :happydance:


----------



## NewMommy17

60 days left ayeee ! :wohoo:


----------



## vaniilla

tooth number 6 has come through :happydance:


----------



## x__amour

Tori's 11 months today! Only 31 days until she's one! :cry:


----------



## bbyno1

20 weeks today:D(ticker is behind)


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

4weeks till LO's fully cooked & 7weeks till my due date :happydance:


----------



## trinaestella

x.Mum2B.x said:


> 4weeks till LO's fully cooked & 7weeks till my due date :happydance:


Gwarrrrrrn gyalllll :happydance:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

trinaestella said:


> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> 4weeks till LO's fully cooked & 7weeks till my due date :happydance:
> 
> 
> Gwarrrrrrn gyalllll :happydance:Click to expand...

:D & it's also moving day for me moving into a mother & baby unit & finally moving outta this hostel today just couldn't get any better:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## trinaestella

:o im moving into my own place too, but im scared, tell me how it goes though!


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

trinaestella said:


> :o im moving into my own place too, but im scared, tell me how it goes though!

Oo when you ment to be moving & urgh it can get so boring loolz & yep i'll be sure to keep you updated


----------



## trinaestella

x.Mum2B.x said:


> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> :o im moving into my own place too, but im scared, tell me how it goes though!
> 
> Oo when you ment to be moving & urgh it can get so boring loolz & yep i'll be sure to keep you updatedClick to expand...

Im at the council now, im not sure yet but im not ready gemma looool


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

trinaestella said:


> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> :o im moving into my own place too, but im scared, tell me how it goes though!
> 
> Oo when you ment to be moving & urgh it can get so boring loolz & yep i'll be sure to keep you updatedClick to expand...
> 
> Im at the council now, im not sure yet but im not ready gemma loooolClick to expand...

Aww I duno what to tell you but it'll make you more independent & you'll be able to settle in before lil Aliyah arrives & I'm sure you'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I'm getting proper little kicks rather than flutters :happydance:
xx


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Nade..Tadpole said:


> I'm getting proper little kicks rather than flutters :happydance:
> xx

Aww those 1st proper kicks are adroeable enjoy them while there still soft :flower:


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

30 weeks and 2 days not much longer now!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Finally popped on 16th (40+4) :) 43 long hours for then to be taken in for an emergency c-section. Ava was born at 11:14pm weighing 7lb 1oz.


----------



## Shaunagh

SmartieMeUp said:


> Finally popped on 16th (40+4) :) 43 long hours for then to be taken in for an emergency c-section. Ava was born at 11:14pm weighing 7lb 1oz.

Congratulations!
Sorry you had to have a C-section, but i bet she's worth it! :flower: xx


Felt first movements yesterday, at 16+2 :cloud9:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

SmartieMeUp said:


> Finally popped on 16th (40+4) :) 43 long hours for then to be taken in for an emergency c-section. Ava was born at 11:14pm weighing 7lb 1oz.

Congrats :D


----------



## NewMommy17

SmartieMeUp said:


> Finally popped on 16th (40+4) :) 43 long hours for then to be taken in for an emergency c-section. Ava was born at 11:14pm weighing 7lb 1oz.


awww congrats


----------



## NewMommy17

Happy Thursday:wohoo: !! 32 weeks Today 56days Left:flower::happydance:


----------



## mommie2be

not pregnancy related buuut ...
I have 50 days of school left & then I'll be a HIGH SCHOOL GRADUATE ! finally !!! :D


----------



## thefirstbaby

i'll be full term tomorrow.


----------



## kattsmiles

mommie2be said:


> not pregnancy related buuut ...
> I have 50 days of school left & then I'll be a HIGH SCHOOL GRADUATE ! finally !!! :D

That's awesome! I bet you cannot wait to put high school behind you lol.


----------



## vaniilla

lo walked across the living room today :happydance: its also his 1st birthday tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

17 weeks today :D 

and I'm feeling baby move more and more :happydance:

Xx


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Anna's already 3 weeks old today. 

I dont like how fast they grow and how quick the time goes... :cry:

But I do love watching her grow all the same.. :cloud9:


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava can say "Iggle" as in Iggle Piggle, so cute!


----------



## vaniilla

My son is 1 today!!! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Shaunagh

vaniilla said:


> My son is 1 today!!! :happydance: :cloud9:

Happy Birthday to your LO for yesterday! :flow:

Yesterday my bump turned :pink:
:wohoo:


----------



## vaniilla

Shaunagh said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> My son is 1 today!!! :happydance: :cloud9:
> 
> Happy Birthday to your LO for yesterday! :flow:
> 
> Yesterday my bump turned :pink:
> :wohoo:Click to expand...

thanks hun :flower:

congrats on team pink! :happydance:


----------



## LeahLou

I made it to 35 WEEKS!!!!! Off the meds and Emmy could come anytime!!!


----------



## samisshort

I am finally 18 weeks, only 2 weeks until I'm halfway done with the pregnancy and I can finally meet my sweet pea :flower:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

My bump turned :pink: yesterday & hubby and I felt baby kick properly for the first time :happydance:


----------



## JessicaAnne

I'm halfway (well I was yesterday)
Halfway blooming way :shock:


----------



## x__amour

Tori's 49 weeks today! :shock:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Officially third tri today :flower: x


----------



## mommie2be

30 weeks today !!!!!


----------



## jl.

30 weeks wooooooooooooo!


----------



## Amber4

20 weeks today!! Halfway through!! :happydance:


----------



## Shanelley

well its 2.12am in NZ atm. Buuuuuuuuuuuut i am now officially FULL TERM :D


----------



## NewMommy17

yayyy full term ^^


----------



## NewMommy17

50 daysssss Left :loopy::wohoo:


----------



## NewMommy17

Happy THURSDAY To Meee its 12:17 a.m. here . Im just excited that i make it further to another week for the pass 33 weeks 7more weeks to go and 4 more until Fullterm :happydance:


----------



## emmylou92

I'm 14 weks today haha, ahhh I have a long way to go yet!

private gender scan re arranged for 15.11.11 and I cant wait.

Also, we officially start christmas shopping on monday.


----------



## daydreamerx

34 weeeeks, holyyy crap! so excited for him to get here now!:baby:


----------



## beanzz

I'm a day late lol but as of yesterday I'm officially halfway! 
Heard the heartbeat for a second time today too <3


----------



## Shansam

27 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## SapphireCrush

27 weeks today, too, Shansam!! Woohoo.
THIRD TRI! :D


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe can stand from sitting all on her own, without using anything to pull up on :wohoo:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

18 weeks today :happydance: and 2 weeks 5 days until my scan :wohoo:


----------



## jl.

Nade..Tadpole said:


> 18 weeks today :happydance: and 2 weeks 5 days until my scan :wohoo:

Not like you are counting! haha

I have a scan in two weeks too to check he's still a fatty!


----------



## vaniilla

Tooth 8 has poked through :happydance:


----------



## prayingforkid

Il be in the third trimester in a week! :happydance:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

jl. said:


> Nade..Tadpole said:
> 
> 
> 18 weeks today :happydance: and 2 weeks 5 days until my scan :wohoo:
> 
> Not like you are counting! haha
> 
> I have a scan in two weeks too to check he's still a fatty!Click to expand...

Haha yes I am! Tomorrow I will post "2 weeks 4 days until my scan :wohoo:"
And so on :haha:


Aww I want a chubby baby :blush:
xx


----------



## trinaestella

99 DAYS TIL MY DUE DATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well tomorrow anyway :haha:


----------



## Shaunagh

18 weeks pregnant.
:wohoo:
We'll be half way in 2 weeks, and LO will be viable in 6 weeks. Unreal how quick this pregnancy is going..


----------



## trinaestella

26 weeks:flower:
Just want to be in the 3rd trimester now!


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

trinaestella said:


> 26 weeks:flower:
> Just want to be in the 3rd trimester now!

Just 2 more weeks till u & Aliyah join me & Ky in 3rd tri & 2 weeks tomorrow till I'm full term :happydance:


----------



## trinaestella

x.Mum2B.x said:


> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> 26 weeks:flower:
> Just want to be in the 3rd trimester now!
> 
> Just 2 more weeks till u & Aliyah join me & Ky in 3rd tri & 2 weeks tomorrow till I'm full term :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah bitch! but you'll be leaving me soon :nope:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

trinaestella said:


> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> 26 weeks:flower:
> Just want to be in the 3rd trimester now!
> 
> Just 2 more weeks till u & Aliyah join me & Ky in 3rd tri & 2 weeks tomorrow till I'm full term :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah bitch! but you'll be leaving me soon :nope:Click to expand...

:haha: yh but we'll still share about 3weeks of 3rd tri together that's if ky doesn't decide to come earlyer which I believe he might :dohh:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

2weeks till I'm full term & 5weeks till my due date :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :loopy:


----------



## mamawannabee

5 weeks until full term and 8 weeks until due date! (as of yesterday). :happydance: I can't believe I am so close to the end. We had the baby shower yesterday and spent all day today putting things away, all I really need to get now is some warm baby clothes and the car seat! And we have another shower in 2 weeks so I'm not buying anything until after that.


----------



## Munchkinn_

THIRTY DAYS till my due date... 
i *could* give birth this month.. but if not definitely next month! :happydance: ​


----------



## Ittybittyx

Just hit 20 weeks yesterday :) Making the ultrasound appt. for next week :D


----------



## snowfia

30 weeks today!
10 week countdown noooow!


----------



## x__amour

Tori's 50 weeks today! :shock:


----------



## beanzz

Joined team :blue: today!
& 21 weeks tomorrow :p


----------



## we can't wait

beanzz said:


> Joined team :blue: today!
> & 21 weeks tomorrow :p

Congrats! :blue: :blue: :blue:


Aria is 20 weeks old, as of yesterday. :shock: I can't believe how fast she's growing!


----------



## jl.

Hardly a milestone but 31 weeks today which means, SINGLE DIGIT COUNTDOWN.


----------



## Elizax

Double digits today, only 99 days to go! :happydance:


----------



## Shansam

*28 WEEKS! *


----------



## NewMommy17

34 weeks today !:flower::dance::wohoo:


----------



## chanelle92

Went 20 weeks on sunday :happydance: Less than halfway to go :D


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie is 41 weeks and 1 day old :) She has been out aslong as she was in :) I love my girl.

I'm also 15 weeks preggo today :)


----------



## Shaunagh

19 weeks today!
It's going so quickly :)


----------



## we can't wait

Shaunagh, almost halfway! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

we're expecting our second baby!!! :flower:


----------



## beanzz

vaniilla said:


> we're expecting our second baby!!! :flower:

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## mommie2be

60 days til my due date ! :shock:


----------



## we can't wait

vaniilla said:


> we're expecting our second baby!!! :flower:

Congratulations!!

:happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## x__amour

vaniilla said:


> we're expecting our second baby!!! :flower:

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## trinaestella

vaniilla said:


> we're expecting our second baby!!! :flower:

Congratulations babe !


----------



## emmylou92

vaniilla said:


> we're expecting our second baby!!! :flower:

Congrats :) There are a few second timers In here atm :) :flower:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

22 weeks today. It's going sooo quickly this time around :shock:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

OT - But beanzz who made your siggy. I love it! :flow:


----------



## beanzz

x__Hannah__x said:


> OT - But beanzz who made your siggy. I love it! :flow:

Someone on Little Monsters Designs made it :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

thanks for all the lovely comments everyone :flower:


----------



## trinaestella

3rd trimester :)


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

trinaestella said:


> 3rd trimester :)

Congrats & Welcome 2 3rd tri :happydance::dance:


----------



## trinaestella

Thankyou babes xx


----------



## Shaunagh

vaniilla said:


> we're expecting our second baby!!! :flower:

Yay. Thats great :)
Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

36 weeks (9months) 1 weel tiil full term & 4 weeks till my due date :happydance::dance:


----------



## Kaisma

3rd trimester!!!!! woo!!


----------



## Shanelley

As of tomorrow i will have 10 days to go! :D


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Guess who rolled over... AGAIN! :dance:


----------



## mommie2be

My babyshower is TOMORROW ! :happydance:
Everything's happening so fast !


----------



## samisshort

I am officially 20 weeks, halfway there :happydance:

And my bump turned :blue: at 19 weeks 6 days!

Knew from my 10 week ultrasound he was a boy. Just had a feeling


----------



## snowfia

mommie2be said:


> My babyshower is TOMORROW ! :happydance:
> Everything's happening so fast !

I have mine tomorrow too :D


----------



## qwerry

It's my V-day ! well it was yesterday but still :happydance:!!!


----------



## trinaestella

Congrats to everyone :flower:


----------



## jemmie1994

V-day today! :happydance:


----------



## Dantes Mom

not really a milestone but 25 weeks :) xx


----------



## beanzz

Im 22 weeks today yayayayayay :happydance: i love Wednesdays!
2 weeks til my v-day :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

1 week until my gender scan :happydance: (Getting impatient!)
And am 20 weeks on friday :D
xx


----------



## Munchkinn_

full term :D :happydance:​


----------



## trinaestella

Aliyah's kicks are getting so strong now, she actually wakes me up. The pain!! But i love my diva xx


----------



## bbyno1

^Love the name choice;)

OH felt baby kick lastnight!!


----------



## NewMommy17

35 weeks today =) 35 days left & 5 weeks to go


----------



## mybbyboo

24 weeks baby is viable


----------



## trinaestella

bbyno1 said:


> ^Love the name choice;)
> 
> OH felt baby kick lastnight!!

Thanks hun, just noticed your little girls name is Aliyah too haha! and congrats on your OH feeling the baby kick last night:happydance:


----------



## Shanelley

39 weeks today :D


----------



## Elizax

27 weeks today, 3rd tri baby! :happydance:


----------



## Shaunagh

Half baked!
:wohoo:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Not a milestone but 2days untill full term 13days untill growth scan & 23days untill my due date :happydance: hope these days pass quickly


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Full Term now :dance: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Kaisma

x.Mum2B.x said:


> Full Term now :dance: :yipee: :happydance:

Awww congrats on full term hun!


----------



## trinaestella

Congrats hun :flow: xx


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

:D ty


----------



## zlrckbdp

I'm so excited to be 25 weeks today. Seems so big!! Only 15 weeks left :happydance:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

zlrckbdp said:


> I'm so excited to be 25 weeks today. Seems so big!! Only 15 weeks left :happydance:

Congrats on 25weeks :thumbup:


----------



## we can't wait

LO is 5 months old today! :cloud9:


----------



## zlrckbdp

x.Mum2B.x said:


> zlrckbdp said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to be 25 weeks today. Seems so big!! Only 15 weeks left :happydance:
> 
> Congrats on 25weeks :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you, I have no clue why it's so exciting to me :shrug:
Lol.


----------



## mommie2be

tomorrow will be 50 days until my due date ! :dance:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

zlrckbdp said:


> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zlrckbdp said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to be 25 weeks today. Seems so big!! Only 15 weeks left :happydance:
> 
> Congrats on 25weeks :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I have no clue why it's so exciting to me :shrug:
> Lol.Click to expand...

I duno :shrug: but in 2weeks u'll be in 3rd tri :dance:


----------



## mommie2be

zlrckbdp said:


> Thank you, I have no clue why it's so exciting to me :shrug:
> Lol.

I get excited a every week that ends in 5 or 0. :)


----------



## x__amour

Today was my due date! :cry:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

x__amour said:


> Today was my due date! :cry:

Oh jeeze lol when i seen this i thought you were pregnant and had NO clue!!!! :dohh:


----------



## mommie2be

50 days!!! :dance:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

10days till growth scan & 20days till due date


----------



## Nimoo

Baby is now viable :dance:


----------



## jl.

mommie2be said:


> 50 days!!! :dance:

yay 50 days! :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

23 weeks! :p

1 week til my v-day!! :happydance:


----------



## x__amour

Tori is one today! :cloud9:


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> 23 weeks! :p
> 
> 1 week til my v-day!! :happydance:

I just came to write this!! 

1 week to go!! :happydance:


----------



## trinaestella

x__amour said:


> Tori is one today! :cloud9:

Happy birthday to your gorgeous baba :flow: xxx


----------



## Amber4

Happy birthday to Tori!! :headspin: :cake:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Happy birthday Tori :flower:


And 4 hours until my 20 week scan :wohoo:
Xx


----------



## beanzz

x__amour said:


> Tori is one today! :cloud9:

Happy birthday Tori! :happydance:


----------



## Elizax

Happy birthday to Tori! :flow:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

My Spud turned into an Elsie-May :pink:
xx


----------



## we can't wait

Happy birthday, Tori!

& Congrats, Nade!! :pink:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Ima bit late but Happy 1st Birthday Tori :cake:



Just lost my mucus plug :D hopfully won't be to long till LO comes *fingers crossed*


----------



## mommie2be

Happy Birthday Tori !!!!! :)
My sister just found out she's also having a boy !!!
Corey is going to have a little cousin to play with !! :dance:


----------



## daydreamerx

Full term! & Happy birthday for yesterday Tori :)


----------



## vaniilla

little man is now really good at playing high five :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

vaniilla said:


> little man is now really good at playing high five :haha:

chloe loves this too


----------



## Srrme

32 weeks today. Woohoo. :happydance:


----------



## Ramen

I've got 30 days to go.


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

35 weeks :happydance: next milstone 37 weeks!


----------



## zlrckbdp

99 days left!!


----------



## qwerry

Double digits ! c'mon last 99 days :happydance:!


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

congrats on double digits ladies :D


----------



## snowfia

50 days to go!


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Just 2weeks left till my due date & 4 days till my scan :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

This is post *7,000* :happydance:


----------



## LeahLou

Baby Emilia Elise was FINALLY born on November 13 at 10:55 pm at 5 lbs and 6 oz. after preterm labor, 8 weeks of bed rest, and anti-contraction muscle relaxers!!!!
I had to be induced because the placenta was breaking down and she wasn't growing. But, she's VERY healthy :D


----------



## bbyno1

^congrats!:dance:

25 weeks today:dance:(tickers a day behind)


----------



## Amber4

It's my v-day!! Ahhh :D :happydance:


----------



## we can't wait

Amber4 said:


> It's my v-day!! Ahhh :D :happydance:

Happy V-day! :flower:


As of yesterday Aria is 23 weeks old. :kiss:


----------



## mommie2be

34 weeks today ! 
3 weeks til full term ! 
6 weeks til due date ! 
:shock:


----------



## freckles1117

congrats!&#58399; I'm on my 19th week! I can't even wait for April
So anxious, seems like time is going slower than it should!


----------



## Amber4

we can't wait said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> It's my v-day!! Ahhh :D :happydance:
> 
> Happy V-day! :flower:
> 
> 
> As of yesterday Aria is 23 weeks old. :kiss:Click to expand...

Thank you :thumbup:

Aria is growing up so fast!!


----------



## daydreamerx

In 15 minutes i'll be 38 weeks! Holy crap! Hurry up little baby i'm readddy now! :baby:


----------



## rainbows_x

If you say "touch your nose" or touch your head" to Ava she does it! x


----------



## Munchkinn_

*39 Weeks!*
just one week till my due date :kiss:
Sweep booked for 40+4.
Come on munchkin can't wait to meet you!
:happydance:​


----------



## emmylou92

*This is my 2500 th post 

I'm a BnB Addict *


----------



## MummyTinks

Was my viability day yesterday!


----------



## beanzz

MummyTinks said:


> Was my viability day yesterday!

Happy v day for yesterday! :flow: xx


----------



## Sarahhh92

39 weeks today for me as well :D 
Hope he'll be here in the next week, keep getting excited over every little cramp, think im imagining half of them tho :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

Oh I'm eighteen weeks pregnant today!!

Hollie was 44 weeks old y/day! 8 weeks until she is One!!!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

22 weeks today :dance:

Will be sooo happy when I get to my Vday!!

Also not really a milestone.. But Elsie-May pushed my belly out the furthest she ever has lastnight .. Proud of how strong she is.. even though it made me feel icky :blush::haha:
xx


----------



## prayingforkid

I am..... 30 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## mommie2be

40 more days until my due date ! 
19 days until i'm full term ! :)


----------



## Kaisma

30 weeks today!!! :headspin:


----------



## trinaestella

Kaisma said:


> 30 weeks today!!! :headspin:

also 30 weeks today!:happydance:


----------



## daydreamerx

10 days untill my due date! :baby:


----------



## Amber4

daydreamerx said:


> 10 days untill my due date! :baby:

Yay :happydance:

:flow:


----------



## we can't wait

Kaisma & Trina- Happy 30 weeks!
Daydreamer- Congrats! Your LO could be here any day now! :happydance:


----------



## mybbyboo

27 weeks todayy third trimesterr.


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is 15 months old :)


----------



## beanzz

25 weeks gone. 15 to go :cloud9:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Kyreece-Jayden's a week old today :)


----------



## Amber4

25 weeks :happydance: 2 more till third tri!!!!! :D


----------



## jl.

35 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Anna's 2 months! :dance:

and now weighs 11.4 ibs. and is 23" long!

Shes growing so fast!


----------



## Ramen

Made it to birth month


----------



## Munchkinn_

due date :flower:
praying this baby don't make me wait too long :coffee:


----------



## zlrckbdp

Munchkinn_ said:


> due date :flower:
> praying this baby don't make me wait too long :coffee:

Congrats on making it to your due date!! :happydance:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Elizax

30 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

23 weeks :dance: 
xx


----------



## Srrme

34 weeks! Woo! I can't believe I made it so far.


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

full term :) woop woop. Next milestone baby time :) hopefully she wont keep me waiting too long.


----------



## chanelle92

25 Weeks :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

Pretty sure I got my first jabs to the ribs just then. Not a milestone but I wanted to share hehe :D xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

beanzz said:


> Pretty sure I got my first jabs to the ribs just then. Not a milestone but I wanted to share hehe :D xxx

Aww :cloud9: That's one thing I don't misss lol!


----------



## Ramen

Full term! :happydance:


----------



## Abby_

I can finally post to this! :blush:
I felt baby kick for the first time yesterday! It wasn't a flutter or anything, but a full on little kick. Soooooo chuffed. :happydance:


----------



## EffyKat

Baby Noah (baby #2) is Viable!!


----------



## Mb2012

^^ Congrats on hitting your V-Day

I'm 33 weeks today 4 more weeks until I'm full term. So excited


----------



## samisshort

My son is now viable :cloud9:


----------



## Amber4

Double digits!! :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> Double digits!! :happydance:

ME TOO!! :wohoo: 

99 days gooo :cloud9:


----------



## zlrckbdp

I now start seeing my doctor every 2 weeks! 
I'm not sure why, but this makes me so excited:dohh:


----------



## jemmie1994

28 weeks! :D thats the one i been excited about for agees no idea why :S 28 weeks just seems a good place to be lol :)


----------



## HeatherElisex

Im 30 weeks! :cloud9:Not long left now :happydance:


----------



## daydreamerx

2 days till my due date! I've had absolutely no signs of him coming anytime soon! Boohoo :(


----------



## snowfia

35 weeks!
2 weeks 'til full term :O


----------



## beanzz

26 weeks! <3


1 week til I'm in third tri :happydance:


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> 26 weeks! <3
> 
> 
> 1 week til I'm in third tri :happydance:

Can't wait!! :happydance: 

I finally feel were getting there. I can see the end :D


----------



## beanzz

I know, next thing you know we'll be a few weeks away from full term it's going that quick :wohoo:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

daydreamerx said:


> 2 days till my due date! I've had absolutely no signs of him coming anytime soon! Boohoo :(

WOW! Where has time gone!? I remember when you weren't far at all and now your due!!! Congrats! Labor dust!!! & I hope labor and delivery is everything you want it to be. :hugs: Can't wait to read your birth story!


----------



## jl.

1 week until full term :happydance:


----------



## X__Kimberly

3 days till i'm 28 weeks<3 

i'm to excited to finally hit 30 weeks almost!!


----------



## emmylou92

HOllie is 46 weeks old today.

I'm 20 weeks pregnant tomorrow!!! Half way already!! I must of had the fastest pregnancy in the world, I actually feel like i'm catching up with people lol.


----------



## daydreamerx

Due date and no signs :( He's only 3/5ths engaged and MW couldn't do a sweep because my cervix was too high or something - They won't induce me before 14 days over, I have a feeling this baby is going to be born on christmas eve :dohh:


----------



## snowfia

daydreamerx said:


> Due date and no signs :( He's only 3/5ths engaged and MW couldn't do a sweep because my cervix was too high or something - They won't induce me before 14 days over, I have a feeling this baby is going to be born on christmas eve :dohh:

Congrats on making it to your due date. Hopefully LO will make an appearance soon x
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ramen

10 days to go. :happydance:


----------



## prayingforkid

32 weeks! 8 months pregnant. Only 5 weeks till full term and 7 weeks till due date!!!!!


----------



## snowfia

One month 'til my due date! :happydance:


----------



## Shaunagh

24 weeks today!
Reached my V-day!
:wohoo:


----------



## JessicaAnne

3rd tri :D !!


----------



## mommie2be

got my cervix checked this past Wednesday... 1 centimeter dialated. I know it's not too exciting, but that's 1 centimeter closer to him being here !!! :)


----------



## chanelle92

26 Weeks <3


----------



## mybbyboo

only one more week till 30 weeks.

pointless but just so excited to be down to the last ten weeks


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

38 weeks :happydance:


----------



## snowfia

36 weeks :D


----------



## beanzz

27 weeks!

THIRD TRI :wohoo:


----------



## HeatherElisex

31+1, now single figures in weeks until my due date!


----------



## Amber4

Third tri! :happydance: 

:D


----------



## jl.

full term :D:happydance:


----------



## blamesydney

22 weeks and 1 day. 15 more weeks until full term. :happydance:


Seems so far away right now. :dohh:


----------



## mamawannabee

Single digits until my due date! LO will be here soon, even if I go over, she will be here within 3 weeks as they don't let you go past 42 weeks! Hoping to go before that as I really really don't want to be induced! :happydance: Now I really need to finish my hospital bag and get OH to pack his, just have a few things to add to mine and LO's but better to do it now than in labor


----------



## prayingforkid

33 weeks! 4 weeks until full term whoop whoop


----------



## chanelle92

27 Weeks :happydance: Hello third trimester :cloud9:


----------



## zlrckbdp

30 weeks :happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
10 weeks left!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mb2012

35 weeks today just two more until I'm fullterm :happydance:


----------



## snowfia

Full term! :happydance:


----------



## we can't wait

Aria is 27 weeks old today--- Last year at this time I had _just_ gotten into my second trimester. Time FLIES!


----------



## emmylou92

We have a name for baby girl.

this time last year I was 37 weeks pregnant this time im 21, Hopefully I'll be able to have one drink next christmas ;)


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Kyreece-Jayden's now a month old already


----------



## beanzz

28 weeks :coolio:

9 weeks til full term

12 weeks til my due date

BUT *ONE* week til my 4D scan!! :wohoo: so excited!


----------



## JessicaAnne

I know its not really a milestone, but I don't want to make a new thread :haha:

:happydance: I don't have GD :D


----------



## Amber4

28 weeks! :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

tooth number 9 is finally through and 10 is not far behind :happydance:


----------



## JessicaAnne

30 weeks today!! 10 weeks to go :D


----------



## beanzz

JessicaAnne said:


> 30 weeks today!! 10 weeks to go :D

Congrats on reachin the 30s hun! 
I will on Weds. Can't waaaittt!!


----------



## Mb2012

Full-term today :happydance:.


----------



## JJandPix

I'm 20 weeks tomorrow. It's incrdible how fast time goes. Halfway through my pregnancy already. congrats to you. Only 10 more weeks and you'll get to meeet your LO :)


----------



## X__Kimberly

Finally on the single digit weeks! :)


6 weeks till full term! 

9 weeks till due date!


----------



## chanelle92

29 Weeks yesterday :happydance: Now only 76 days to go!!!


----------



## trinaestella

35 weeks :happydance:


----------



## zlrckbdp

55 days left :happydance:


----------



## snowfia

1 week til my due date!!


----------



## HeatherElisex

34 weeks!


----------



## bbyno1

31weeks!!


----------



## samisshort

I'm 28 weeks and my baby boy is doing so well! :)


----------



## beanzz

*30 weeks!
Finally in the 30s!!!! 

7 weeks til full term
10 weeks til my due date! *


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

9 days to gooo till my gender scan.. so excited :) x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Full term :happydance:


----------



## Amber4

30 weeks! 3/4 done! 

:wohoo:

7 weeks till full term :shock:


----------



## we can't wait

Aria is 30 weeks old today. :shock:
(and will be 7 months old in four days!)


----------



## snowfia

Due date today :happydance:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Due in exactly 2 months today :shock:


----------



## we can't wait

snowfia said:


> Due date today :happydance:

Happy due date!
:dust:


----------



## Amber4

31 weeks! 9 left! Single digit weeks :D


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> 31 weeks! 9 left! Single digit weeks :D

Me too!! :happydance: :dance:


----------



## snowfia

Officially overdue :(


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

38 weeks today :flower:


----------



## beanzz

Also just realised..

It was 6 months ago yesterday that I found out I'm pregnant!

& 6 months ago today since my last fag. Gutted about the extra day but I havent had one since!!!! :dance:


----------



## we can't wait

Snowfia-- Hope LO comes soon! :dust:

beanzz-- Don't be gutted about the extra day of smoking... You quit, which is more than a lot of mothers do. You've shown a TON of will-power by quitting. :hugs:


----------



## Amber4

2 months left till due date! Not really a milestone. But I'm excited :D


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> 2 months left till due date! Not really a milestone. But I'm excited :D

There's not enough real milestones so to me this counts aswel :haha:

Yay for us having 2 months left!!!! :dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> 2 months left till due date! Not really a milestone. But I'm excited :D
> 
> There's not enough real milestones so to me this counts aswel :haha:
> 
> Yay for us having 2 months left!!!! :dance::happydance::dance:Click to expand...


I can't wait for 1 month. I have been secretly counting them to myself since 6 months to go :blush:

:happydance: :headspin: :loopy:


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> 2 months left till due date! Not really a milestone. But I'm excited :D
> 
> There's not enough real milestones so to me this counts aswel :haha:
> 
> Yay for us having 2 months left!!!! :dance::happydance::dance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't wait for 1 month. I have been secretly counting them to myself since 6 months to go :blush:
> 
> :happydance: :headspin: :loopy:Click to expand...

Haha I'm a bit sad and get excited with the countdown on my ticker everytime its a multiple of ten now that we've hit double digits
Like today we have 60 days left til our due dates! :blush: :haha:


----------



## Amber4

Well since 100 days it's been out of 5. So every 20 days it's like 1/5 done. :blush: Then I'm counting down to 50 days. At 40 days it'll be 3/5! I need a life :haha:


----------



## chanelle92

31 Weeks today! 63 days to go :happydance:


----------



## Kaisma

Full term!


----------



## trinaestella

Full term aswell :)


----------



## we can't wait

Kaisma said:


> Full term!

:dust:



trinaestella said:


> Full term aswell :)

:dust:



Aria is seven months old! :flower:


----------



## mommy2bee416

Finally!! 27 weeks lol third trimester :happydance:


----------



## Abby_

I can officially no longer see my lady parts. It's somewhat a milestone...


----------



## Mb2012

39 weeks :( and no signs of her showing up yet.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Abby_ said:


> I can officially no longer see my lady parts. It's somewhat a milestone...

That was quite a sad day for me -.- Maybe it's a good thing OH isn't around, I'm beginning to look a bit scary :haha:

On another note, yesterday was 99 days left :happydance:


----------



## X__Kimberly

4 weeks till full term!
and 7 weeks till due date! :)
46 days to go! :)

I can not wait!!


----------



## blamesydney

27 weeks, third trimester! :happydance:


----------



## we can't wait

blamesydney said:


> 27 weeks, third trimester! :happydance:

Happy 3rd tri! :happydance:


My LO is 31 weeks old!


----------



## zlrckbdp

3 weeks till full term!! :D


----------



## beanzz

32 weeks <3 8 weeks til I'm due <3 5 weeks til full term <3


----------



## emmylou92

26 weeks !!! One week till 3rd trimester.

Hollie is One year old today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B l i n k

35 Weeks today!
Could be afew weeks and I _could_ get my lil one out. :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

emmylou92 said:


> 26 weeks !!! One week till 3rd trimester.
> 
> Hollie is One year old today!!!!!!!!!

Happy birthday Hollie! :D


----------



## snowfia

emmylou92 said:


> 26 weeks !!! One week till 3rd trimester.
> 
> Hollie is One year old today!!!!!!!!!

Happy birthday to Hollie!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

30 Weeks :happydance:

2weeks+5 - Until Elsie's kidney scan so we can get an idea of what's going on :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Nade..Tadpole said:


> 30 Weeks :happydance:
> 
> 2weeks+5 - Until Elsie's kidney scan so we can get an idea of what's going on :thumbup:
> 
> xx

Hope it turns out okay! :) And C'grats on 30 weeks!


----------



## Elizax

Full term! :dance:


----------



## trinaestella

Elizax said:


> Full term! :dance:

Happy full term babe!:happydance:


----------



## veganmama

35 weeks! 2 weeks until full termmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shaunagh

30 weeks!
3/4 of the way there.
:happydance:
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Nade..Tadpole said:


> 30 Weeks :happydance:
> 
> 2weeks+5 - Until Elsie's kidney scan so we can get an idea of what's going on :thumbup:
> 
> xx

What do they thinks wrong. My daughtets kidney was too broght at a scan so thpught she had problems but returned and was fine


----------



## Ayannaplus1

First scan and saw hb 150<3!!!!!!


----------



## chanelle92

32 Weeks Today :D 2 months till beany arrives!!


----------



## zlrckbdp

35 Weeks!!
35 Days!!
1 Week till I'm off bed rest :happydance:


----------



## X__Kimberly

34 Weeks! :)
3 Weeks Till full term!
6 Weeks Till due date!


----------



## Mb2012

:D Due date.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ C'grats! :)

27 weeks today.


----------



## beanzz

*33* weeks!

*4* weeks til *full term*

*7* weeks til my due date woo!! :wohoo:


----------



## prayingforkid

9 days!!!


----------



## Amber4

7 weeks to go!!! : D was so excited to be 50 days away from DD yesterday but was too busy and I missed it :( so yay for 49 days! Lol. 

2 days till I see my princess! (Growth scan)


----------



## X__Kimberly

I'm 3 days away from 35 weeks! :)

5 weeks till Due Date!
2 Weeks till full term!
and 1 week till my 35 week growth scan!! :D


----------



## KatVM

Everyone seems so close to the end!
I am just excited to be in the One hundreds now.. 199 days to go! :happydance:


----------



## Elizax

38 weeks! :O


----------



## trinaestella

Ahhh everyones close to meeting their LO's :happydance:


----------



## chanelle92

33 Weeks today :happydance: 

Eeeeee 7 weeks til my due date!!!


----------



## X__Kimberly

*35 Weeks! 

2 Weeks till full term! 

1 Day till 35 week growth scan *


----------



## Miss_Quirky

28 weeks :happydance: 
^-^


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

I've got myself a beautiful and very healthy 4 month old as of today!!!! :dance:


----------



## MumToBe2012

20 weeks, half way through pregnancy today :happydance:

28 days till v day

7 weeks till 3rd tri

12-13 weeks till next scan

17 weeks till full term

20 weeks till due date


----------



## zlrckbdp

9 months!!!

My doctor said it looks like I could have a baby any day now, so we might hold off on the induction for another week and see if thing can happen naturally!!!


----------



## trinaestella

Congrats everyone!

If i was pregnant still it would be 5 days til my DD but instead now its 5 days til me and OH 1 year anniversary :happydance:


----------



## mommie2be

Corey slept from 2:30 to 8. :) yesss !


----------



## blamesydney

29 weeks!

1 week until I hit my 30's.

8 weeks until full term.

11 weeks until due date!

SO CLOSE! :happydance:


----------



## bbyno1

Hit 35 weeks!

Aliyah is 18 months:)


----------



## beanzz

34 weeks :happydance:

3 weeks til full term and then I'll be running up and down stairs. OH might even get laid for the first time in months :rofl:


----------



## Amber4

34 weeks! 3 weeks till full term :D

Also I will have my baby next month, even if I go overdue!!! Eee :happydance:


----------



## Shaunagh

LO is due next month!
(Even if its the last day) :haha:
xx


----------



## mommie2be

Corey is one month old !! :shock:


----------



## beanzz

40 days to go :dance:

Just cos I need some sort of countdown aswel as the weeks :haha:


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> 40 days to go :dance:
> 
> Just cos I need some sort of countdown aswel as the weeks :haha:

I was gonna post this but kind of feel like I was being sad. :haha: 39 days tomorrow! How scary does that sound :haha:


----------



## HellBunny

I only have 100days left as i am being induced at 38 weeks :D


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 40 days to go :dance:
> 
> Just cos I need some sort of countdown aswel as the weeks :haha:
> 
> I was gonna post this but kind of feel like I was being sad. :haha: 39 days tomorrow! How scary does that sound :haha:Click to expand...

Haha the weekly countdowns just aren't doing it for me on their own, I need to countdown the days too :haha: 
I know :shock: we'll have our babies next month no matter what...

Found out from my stupid midwife that my hospital dont induce til 12 days overdue :sad1: bet that's how far I get! :(


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 40 days to go :dance:
> 
> Just cos I need some sort of countdown aswel as the weeks :haha:
> 
> I was gonna post this but kind of feel like I was being sad. :haha: 39 days tomorrow! How scary does that sound :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha the weekly countdowns just aren't doing it for me on their own, I need to countdown the days too :haha:
> I know :shock: we'll have our babies next month no matter what...
> 
> Found out from my stupid midwife that my hospital dont induce til 12 days overdue :sad1: bet that's how far I get! :(Click to expand...

They are going so fast though! 2 weeks and 5 days till full term. Crazy! :dohh: Oh geez. I'm not ready at all. That sounds so close even though still like 6 weeks :haha:

Aww. Mine do it at 40+10 I think. Think it depends on how busy they get though. Like if they have a lot of people in then you have to wait longer. I have this terrible feeling she's coming early. Or is that wishful thinking? I don't wanna go a lot overdue! lol!


----------



## beanzz

No fair! If we both get stubborn babies you'll have your little girl before my boy is made to come out! Thats it, I'm moving. :haha:

I hope it is wishful thinking, I'll be sooo jealous of you have your girl early and I'm left to countdown on my own :haha:

I'd have LO at 37 weeks on the dot if I could! I feel really mean for feeling like this but I really don't want his birthday to be close to mine :( that's the main reason I don't wanna go overdue lol.... A little teeny bit of me wants him to stay as long as poss so he stays younger for longer :rofl:

But most of me does not want to share my birthday month let alone have him a few days before :( I'm such a bad person hahaa xx


----------



## Amber4

I've already told you that you'll go first anyways! I'll be counting down on my own :haha:

My OH wants her to be born at 38 weeks. Feb 29th :dohh: He thinks it'll be cool as all ours birthday will be at the end of the month. His is Jan 28th and mine March 31st! It wouldn't bother me though. I just don't wanna have her too close to my birthday in case I have a section and need to stay in. That would be poop being in hospital on my birthday! lol xx


----------



## X__Kimberly

1 whole month left :O

36 Weeks pregnant today!

4 Weeks left till due date!! :O
1 week left till full term! :D


----------



## samisshort

33 weeks today! :happydance: Can't believe how far I've made it

4 weeks until full-term

7 weeks until due date!

Getting so close :cloud9:


----------



## zlrckbdp

37 WEEKS, yesterday!
20 days left!! 

And hopefully NOT being induced :D


----------



## blamesydney

30 weeks!!!

7 weeks until full term
and 10 weeks until due date!

So close :happydance:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ Congrats you two!! :D

And this isn't really a milestone...but I finally feel NORMAL again! O.O Besides feeling big, I woke up yesterday and felt like ME again. No jealousy, no insane rage, no being annoyed at my dogs for touching me too much xD, and today it was the same. I am hoping my pregnancy hormones don't come back and bite me in the ass again....But for now, I'm not crazy :D


----------



## Amber4

35 weeks!! Geez it's flying!

2 weeks till full term :flower:


----------



## beanzz

Oyeaaa 35 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Abby_

I changed my first nappy today. :happydance:
Milestone for me! :baby:


----------



## emmylou92

29 weeks pregnant!
Hollie is 55 weeks old!


----------



## Elizax

Due date! :dance:


----------



## Shaunagh

Elizax said:


> Due date! :dance:

:dust:
:dust:
Hope he makes an arrival soon!
xx


----------



## HellBunny

25 weeks tomorrow!
24 days until our 28 week scan :)
13 weeks left until i'm induced!


----------



## samisshort

Probably not an actual milestone, but I've earned a LOT more mommy stripes :haha: They used to just be on the sides of my belly, but now they're starting to cover my skin from belly button down!


----------



## LoveMyBugg xx

^ Great outlook! :)


----------



## KatVM

Second trimester! :)


----------



## beanzz

samisshort said:


> Probably not an actual milestone, but I've earned a LOT more mommy stripes :haha: They used to just be on the sides of my belly, but now they're starting to cover my skin from belly button down!

Me too! Except mine are just all over my bum cheeks now instead of just above them :shock:


----------



## chanelle92

35 weeks today! 35 days to go :shock: :happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

6 weeks today! 
Today our miscarriage risk goes down to 8% :thumbup:
Also our baby(s) heart starts beating this week :cloud9:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

YEEE 30 weeks in a few hours, but I'm happy. :happydance:

7 weeks til full term
I finally FEEL out of the scary late miscarriage zone.


----------



## beanzz

30 days to go :)


----------



## Amber4

Also 30 days here! :D roll on tomorrow when I can be in the twenties! That sounds so scary though lol!


----------



## zlrckbdp

38 weeks!!
Only 14 days, I'm sooo facking excited :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

Exactly a month til my due date. **


----------



## Amber4

One month to go!! :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

99 days to go! :happydance:


----------



## Amber4

1 week till full term :D


----------



## beanzz

36 weeks! 

1 week til FULL TERM!!!

4 weeks til due date :dance:

Lol Amber we've hogged this milestone thread the past few days!! :rofl:


----------



## Amber4

I was thinking that :haha: but this thread is keeping me going! Argh i want her now! :D


----------



## emmylou92

Im so enveous of you ladys!!!


----------



## mommie2be

Corey is 11 pounds. :shock: 
&&&&& i'm weighing 119 now. 7 more pounds & i'll be at my prepregnancy weight. :)


----------



## samisshort

2 weeks 6 days until I'm full term!

5 weeks 6 days until my due date!

Only 41 days left!

So ready for my little boy :) Can't wait until we all have our babies!


----------



## zlrckbdp

10:49 pm February 15th my water broke!!! 
Eeeek, I'm so facking excited!!


----------



## Abby_

10 weeks to go!! :dance:


----------



## chanelle92

36 weeks today! 1 week til full term :happydance: Moving into our new house in a week :) Eeeepppp Cannot wait!


----------



## JessicaAnne

Full term!


----------



## B l i n k

Due date this week. 
:happydance:?
She's so gunna be over-due.
¬¬


----------



## Amber4

FULL TERM! I should post this in the morning but sod it! It's gone midnight (12:15am) Too exicted! :thumbup: 

:happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Third trimester :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

Oakley is fully cooked :happydance: 

Eviction process starts!!


----------



## Angelbabymama

Officially half way!! Woohooo onlyy four weeks till V day!! Xx


----------



## beanzz

20 days :shock:


----------



## samisshort

beanzz said:


> Oakley is fully cooked :happydance:
> 
> Eviction process starts!!

Congrats :D

I'm starting the eviction process as soon as I turn 37 weeks at midnight :haha:
I hope Oakley comes soon for you!


----------



## beanzz

samisshort said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Oakley is fully cooked :happydance:
> 
> Eviction process starts!!
> 
> Congrats :D
> 
> I'm starting the eviction process as soon as I turn 37 weeks at midnight :haha:
> I hope Oakley comes soon for you!Click to expand...

Thanks :D So far I've been taking my RLT and EPO and eating loads of Indian and Mexican food! Running up and down stairs and even had sex last night :O first time in ages. All I get is really strong and frequent BH and that's it. Hoping the more I do these the BH will eventually turn into real contractions! :haha: 

So far sex gave me the strongest. Had to breathe through them as if I was in labour :rofl: I RECOMMEND! Xx


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Oakley is fully cooked :happydance:
> 
> Eviction process starts!!
> 
> Congrats :D
> 
> I'm starting the eviction process as soon as I turn 37 weeks at midnight :haha:
> I hope Oakley comes soon for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :D So far I've been taking my RLT and EPO and eating loads of Indian and Mexican food! Running up and down stairs and even had sex last night :O first time in ages. All I get is really strong and frequent BH and that's it. Hoping the more I do these the BH will eventually turn into real contractions! :haha:
> 
> *So far sex gave me the strongest. Had to breathe through them as if I was in labour  I RECOMMEND! Xx*Click to expand...



I don't. I really had my hopes up last night and nothing. Except a happy OH :dohh: lol. x


----------



## Abby_

Single digits! Only 9 weeks to goooooo! :dance:


----------



## HellBunny

69 days til Term :rofl:
11 weeks til i'm induced
9 days till our growth scan


----------



## JessicaAnne

2 weeks to go :D 
Having very weak contractions, hopefully they pick up soon!


----------



## MumToBe2012

V-day!!! :happydance:

And one week till next appointment


----------



## samisshort

*36* weeks today!

*28* days to go!

*1* weeks until full term!

*4* weeks until due date!

*6* weeks until he is here for sure!

:cloud9:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Yesterday was 8 weeks until my due date :D 

7 weeks and 2 days until his daddy says he can come out :haha:

:happydance:


----------



## chanelle92

Amber4 said:



> I don't. I really had my hopes up last night and nothing. Except a happy OH :dohh: lol. x

This happened to me the other night! OH was over the moon after we DTD! I was gutted that nothing had happened :blush:


----------



## Amber4

chanelle92 said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> I don't. I really had my hopes up last night and nothing. Except a happy OH :dohh: lol. x
> 
> This happened to me the other night! OH was over the moon after we DTD! I was gutted that nothing had happened :blush:Click to expand...

Glad i'm not alone. We even tried before because I thought maybe being nearer 38 weeks she'd be more ready. But nothing again. So sod that. I told OH he's now waiting till 6 weeks after she's born because he's useless (because he couldn't make anything happen) :haha:


----------



## beanzz

Aw bless you Amber! Hope something does work soon! I can't start trying properly til I leave work (although would love to leave a few days early :haha:) but ever since DTD I've been doing loads of walking.... Nothing except sharp pains up my Minnie :dohh: which I'm sure just means his head is low. Damn stubborn baby!!! :rofl:


----------



## Amber4

Brooke's head is so low. She kicks around my belly button now. Last week her feet reached the top of my bump :haha: I can't walk too much as the pain gets too bad. I get so determined and when I get home I'm in agony lol. Needing to wee is painful now too. =/


----------



## beanzz

Oh no :( I think today was my first proper waddle where I was walking reeeeeaaaally slow. Usually I just have a teeny waddle from having a huge lump attatched to the front of me but now it's like the lump is inbetween my legs.... And I bet tomorrow I find out he's not even any further engaged and I'm just being a wuss! :dohh: 

Hopefully Brooke just wants to surprise you :haha: Or she's getting ready quietly and one day soon you'll be in labour with no signs it was coming! :o


----------



## Droplette

today i did a little exercise and walked! which is a big milestone for me as i'm so lazy. trying not to be that way during the pregnancy.


----------



## annabel2712

i miss pregnancy</3 but i love my lo
shes 3 wks today<3


----------



## Amber4

38 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

2 weeks til due date :D come on out Oakley <3 in 4 weeks I'll have a baby no matter what :wohoo:


And I've now upped my dose of EPO to 3x 1000mg a day. :D


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> 2 weeks til due date :D come on out Oakley <3 in 4 weeks I'll have a baby no matter what :wohoo:
> 
> 
> And I've now upped my dose of EPO to 3x 1000mg a day. :D

He's going to be here so soon!!


----------



## Abby_

2 months exactly today! :dance:


----------



## beanzz

Abby_ said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 2 weeks til due date :D come on out Oakley <3 in 4 weeks I'll have a baby no matter what :wohoo:
> 
> 
> And I've now upped my dose of EPO to 3x 1000mg a day. :D
> 
> He's going to be here so soon!!Click to expand...

I know my impatience makes it seem like I've got forever to go then when I actually stop and think I'm like :o wow even if I go all the way to 42 weeks and they drag him out, he'll still be here in a month!! :dance:

Not too long for you either, you must Be getting sooo excited about meeting little Dougie now :)


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 2 weeks til due date :D come on out Oakley <3 in 4 weeks I'll have a baby no matter what :wohoo:
> 
> 
> And I've now upped my dose of EPO to 3x 1000mg a day. :D
> 
> He's going to be here so soon!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know my impatience makes it seem like I've got forever to go then when I actually stop and think I'm like :o wow even if I go all the way to 42 weeks and they drag him out, he'll still be here in a month!! :dance:
> 
> Not too long for you either, you must Be getting sooo excited about meeting little Dougie now :)Click to expand...

I'm sure he won't make you wait that long! Although, you've had such an easy pregnancy, you'll have to suffer somewhere! :haha:

I am excited, but so unprepared! All i seem to buy is clothes, really should buy the big important stuff, like a crib or something. :dohh:


----------



## jl.

haven't been on this in agesssssssssss but Leo was two months old on the 26th!!


----------



## emmylou92

32 weeks today!!! And just bought our cloth nappys!!


----------



## Amber4

Due this month! :happydance:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

9 days to go :shock:


----------



## rainbows_x

x__Hannah__x said:


> 9 days to go :shock:

Woah! That's flown by! x


----------



## chanelle92

38 Weeks today! 2 weeks to go :happydance: Come on Logan it's time to come out now!!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

50 days O.O :happydance:


----------



## Jessy16

It's not really a significant milestone but I'm almost in tri two!


----------



## beanzz

^ that counts in my eyes :D congrats you're almost in your second trimester. That was my fave as all the exciting things happened like feeling LO move for the first time and finding out the sex :flower:



I have 10 days til I'm due :shock: craaaaazzyyyyy <3


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I was 39 weeks yesterday :happydance:


----------



## Jessy16

beanzz said:


> ^ that counts in my eyes :D congrats you're almost in your second trimester. That was my fave as all the exciting things happened like feeling LO move for the first time and finding out the sex :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 10 days til I'm due :shock: craaaaazzyyyyy <3

You must be really excited!


----------



## Droplette

15 weeks today!!!


----------



## HellBunny

10 weeks till my induction, can't come soon enough i must say (even though i hated induction with J) haha


----------



## Amber4

Single digits till DD! :D


----------



## beanzz

Single digits :o :wohoo: no signs of anything starting soon :(


----------



## jl.

How exciting! I had Leo at 38+5!


----------



## leoniebabey

10 weeks today i know it's not major but it's a 10 week mark lol! funny to think i started this thread and now im back


----------



## Amber4

leoniebabey said:


> 10 weeks today i know it's not major but it's a 10 week mark lol! funny to think i started this thread and now im back

It is major coz it's 1/4 done :thumbup: 

Haha oh yeah :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

i didn't even think of it like that! but it sure is! i hope the next 1/4 flies then i'll be halfway there.


----------



## samisshort

*Full Term today*! :happydance: Only 21 days left!

3 weeks left until my due date

5 weeks until he's here for sure

Alexander.. If you know what's best for mommy.. You'll be making your arrival soon :thumbup:


----------



## mummyb1

Just entered my second tri today :D


----------



## Amber4

^^ Congrats :flower:

39 weeks today! 7 more days! :D (hopefully :haha:) :flow:


----------



## beanzz

39 WEEKS PREGNANT!!! 1 week til due date. 3 weeks MAX til I meet my baby boy <3 xx


----------



## leoniebabey

^ your both due on the same day!! i wonder who pops 1st!


----------



## beanzz

My bet is on Amber popping first! :p


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> My bet is on Amber popping first! :p

And mine is you! :haha: It's the full moon tomorrow!! Maybe something will happen. FX! :thumbup:


----------



## GossipGirly

beanzz said:


> My bet is on Amber popping first! :p

naww I just stumbled across this thread and I see your having an Oakley too :) we have an Oakley George :) Good luck girlys xx


----------



## beanzz

GossipGirly said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> My bet is on Amber popping first! :p
> 
> naww I just stumbled across this thread and I see your having an Oakley too :) we have an Oakley George :) Good luck girlys xxClick to expand...

Yay another Oakley! :D ours is an Oakley Benjamin. Oakley George is a lovely combination :) thank youu. Xx


----------



## chanelle92

9 days til my due date :shock: Come on Logan!!! I want to be a mummy for mothers day!!


----------



## Sofi

Sorry to butt in here but I am a 21 year old TTC and I have just started up a beauty blog for people living on a budget. If you have a minute please take a look :)

https://sofi-lifestyleofastudent.blogspot.com/

thanks girlies! xxx


----------



## Megananna

38 weeks. MEANS OFFICIALLY no more than a month left.
Even if I go super duper overdue he's still gonna be here in a month!
AGHHH


----------



## BabyDust20

Hey girlies! Hope you don't mind if I join in :) you all seem about ready to pop! Lol! I'm only 4 weeks and 4 days, I had a loss at the begging of feb at 4 weeks 5 days, and I will be 4+5 again tomorrow so that's my first milestone! After that my next one is 5 weeks (Monday). How did you all feel in your first tri? In really worried, but that's cause I lost my first so it's just extra worry I guess! :/ xx


----------



## SusannLynnn

Megananna said:


> 38 weeks. MEANS OFFICIALLY no more than a month left.
> Even if I go super duper overdue he's still gonna be here in a month!
> AGHHH

Don't want to scare you but a friend of mine went to 43+6 till she delivered. They say that's dangerous but everything was still fine so her drs let her wait it out. Lol. Hopefully that wont happen to you, just saying it possible.


----------



## beanzz

^ did she refuse induction or something? My hospital won't let me go further than 42 weeks. They induce at term+12 (thank god!!!)


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> ^ did she refuse induction or something? My hospital won't let me go further than 42 weeks. They induce at term+12 (thank god!!!)

Whenever you post in here I keep thinking there is a milestone I've missed :haha: :dohh:

Mine usually induce at 41+3. If they are busy then they leave you to a max of 42 weeks.


----------



## leoniebabey

SusannLynnn said:


> Megananna said:
> 
> 
> 38 weeks. MEANS OFFICIALLY no more than a month left.
> Even if I go super duper overdue he's still gonna be here in a month!
> AGHHH
> 
> Don't want to scare you but a friend of mine went to 43+6 till she delivered. They say that's dangerous but everything was still fine so her drs let her wait it out. Lol. Hopefully that wont happen to you, just saying it possible.Click to expand...

my gran did, she had my dad almost 3 weeks late he just didn't want to come out. Even during the labour they had to break her waters and they just wouldnt break! it took them loads of attempts to break them and he was born with loads of problems due to being squashed in to long


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> ^ did she refuse induction or something? My hospital won't let me go further than 42 weeks. They induce at term+12 (thank god!!!)
> 
> Whenever you post in here I keep thinking there is a milestone I've missed :haha: :dohh:
> 
> Mine usually induce at 41+3. If they are busy then they leave you to a max of 42 weeks.Click to expand...

Haha sorry :p well... 5 days to go could be a milestone - we can now count down the days on one hand!! :haha: Omg your hospital is so much better than mine! I'd force them to induce me if there was a chance id be left til 43 weeks I'm far too scared of still birth :nope:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Due tomorrow :baby:


----------



## Amber4

Omg. I love that milestone :D I'd be scared of that too. :( But I WILL NOT need an induction :haha: She IS gonna come on time! (Just trying to convince myself lol)


----------



## beanzz

:haha: that's the attitude!


----------



## 17thy

Not sure if this is much of a milestone but, told my Dad I'm 12 weeks pregnant tonight! He was just like "Oh you are?" And I showed him pics of my "potato" baby hehe.


----------



## Abby_

33 weeks today!
7 weeks till due date.
:happydance:


----------



## Droplette

16 weeks pregnant! This is going fast!!!


----------



## chanelle92

39 weeks today :happydance: 7 days til my due date!


----------



## beanzz

2 days. 

Every morning I wake up with the final countdown song in my head. :haha:

"IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN! ...do do do doooo.."


----------



## Amber4

^^ Glad someones so cheerful :haha: I'm like another "16 days at most" :D

Due THIS week! :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

I'm happy now, come Thursday when I'm still pregnant I'm going to be so depressed! :haha:


----------



## Amber4

I can't wait for Thursday! I'm going to see the midwife and I've never prayed so much for someone to put their hands up my bits! :haha: I want to know if I am dilated or anything. I'll be depressed if I'm not, but surely I must be a little bit?!


----------



## beanzz

Omg :shock: Is this when they start poking around down there? You must have started dilating! :)


----------



## JessicaAnne

Happy due date to meee! Not even a twinge though :(!


----------



## MumToBe2012

In double digits!! Can't believe I have less that 100 days till due date unless I'm overdue lol


----------



## samisshort

*38 weeks* :D
14 days until my due date
28 days until he's here for sure
:flow:


----------



## we can't wait

LO is 39 weeks old today.
She's officially been out longer than she was in. ;)


----------



## HellBunny

19 days till my growth scan, not sure if thats a milestone since 19 is a random number :rofl:


----------



## Amber4

Due date!! Never thought this day would come :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

Due date is finally here! :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

70 days to go! :yipee:


----------



## beanzz

Officially overdue. Worst milestone everrr.


----------



## we can't wait

beanzz said:


> Officially overdue. Worst milestone everrr.

Hope LO shows up soon! 
:dust:


----------



## blamesydney

Exactly a month from my due date! :happydance:


----------



## HellBunny

30 weeks pregnant tomorrow!
8 weeks till i'm induced


----------



## chanelle92

Its my due date :happydance: Feel like I've been waiting for this day FOREVER!!! No sign of baby though yet :growlmad:


----------



## Amber4

My last day being pregnant properly!! :D


----------



## Droplette

17 weeks today!! Gosh, this pregnancy is flying by!!


----------



## samisshort

(in 30 minutes) I'm 39 weeks!
So only 7 days left until my due date :)
Within 14 he'll be here for sure <3


----------



## leoniebabey

12 weeks today


----------



## KatVM

20 week scan yesterday :)


----------



## beanzz

KatVM said:


> 20 week scan yesterday :)
> View attachment 357485

Aww how cute! Did you find out what you're having or did you stay team :yellow: ?? :D

edit: just saw your gender guess thread.:thumbup:


----------



## KatVM

Yup Unfortunately they could not tell me the gender so I will be team yellow :) Thank you for the guess!


----------



## Droplette

Changed her name. Her daddy doesn't like Annabel anymore and a friend of ours just named her daughter Annabel. We chose Giavanna :)


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ Cute name! :) I actually like that better than Annabel personally. :3


----------



## beanzz

I'm 41 weeks pregnant. :cry: I didn't wanna reach this milestone.

Only 9 days til my 19th though :)


----------



## fl00b

i'm 25+6 which means, double digits!! only 99 days to go!! :happydance:
well it best be 99 days or less, if he keeps me waiting like yours has kept you waiting josie, there's gonna be trouble! :haha:

i really hope he comes out soon for you though :hugs: i know everyone's telling you that + you must be getting more impatient by the day but i bet he'll come when you least expect it!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Only 9 weeks to go! :happydance:


----------



## Angelbabymama

It's my V day!! :wohoo::dance::happydance: xxx


----------



## we can't wait

Angelbabymama said:


> It's my V day!! :wohoo::dance::happydance: xxx

Happy V-day! :happydance:


----------



## Droplette

Miss_Quirky said:


> ^ Cute name! :) I actually like that better than Annabel personally. :3

Me too, actually lol!!!


----------



## mummyb1

16 weeks today :) nothing major but seems like these 4 months a flown by


----------



## MumToBe2012

In third tri!


----------



## we can't wait

MumToBe2012 said:


> In third tri!

Happy third tri! :happydance: :happydance:

[I was SO excited when I reached that milestone]


----------



## Abby_

35 weeks pregnant!
2 weeks till full term.
5 weeks till due date.
35 days left to go!
:dance:


----------



## KatVM

20 weeks :) halfway through


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:shock: 29 days til my due date....really?! 
A week I am full term (as of tomorrow :haha: ) 
27 days til OH comes home and he says I can have Devlin :baby: lol


----------



## HellBunny

7 weeks till i'm induced, GOD i can't wait!


----------



## Abby_

One month exactly till my due date! :dance:


----------



## jamies girl

aw congratulations hun :)! id love to be hitting your milestone! im 22 weeks today :) xx


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Full Term...weird o.o


----------



## HellBunny

Not a milestone but i have a growth scan tomorrow!


----------



## MumToBe2012

30 weeks today!! Only 7 weeks till full term and 10 weeks till due date :cloud9:


----------



## leoniebabey

15 weeks today .. 5 weeks till my 20w scan!!


----------



## fl00b

not a milestone but i'm in the 70's! not long to go now :D


----------



## HellBunny

Not a milestone but 19 days til my growth scan!


----------



## fl00b

29 weeks today woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## jamies girl

Its my v day today!! yay!x x


----------



## Abby_

^ Congrats on your v-day!


----------



## lola_90

Heard baby's heart beating today :) Best sound ever and am so relieved as I haven't felt baby move yet.

AND only 12 days until 20 week scan :flower:


----------



## Angelbabymama

A day late, but..... I'm finally in my 3rd trimester!! :happydance: x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

So excited. Only 40 days to go!  :happydance:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

10 Days to go...AHHHH *runs in circles*


----------



## Lacuna

Second trimester! (14 weeks ...2 days)

:wohoo:


----------



## MumToBe2012

In single digit weeks till my due date! :happydance:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

6 Days.... O.O


----------



## UniqueBeauty

5 weeks to go :happydance:


----------



## lola_90

6 days till 20 week scan!

5 days till 20 weeks 1/2 way through! Well not unless i hit 42 weeks but heres hoping i don't!


----------



## HellBunny

17 days till full term! :D


----------



## HellBunny

11 days til our last scan :)


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ Yay you! :)


----------



## LarLar

15weeks today (wednesday). 
Which means.. 5 weeks exactly until my 20week scan!!

Can't wait :) :flow:


----------



## KatVM

V-Day Finally! :happydance:


----------



## lola_90

KatVM said:


> V-Day Finally! :happydance:

Happy V-day :flower:


----------



## lola_90

1/2 way through my pregnancy :flower:

1 day until my 20 week scan :happydance:


----------



## LarLar

16weeks today, not really a milestone but it means i'm 4months! which i'm excited about. :flow:


----------



## HellBunny

10 days till full term!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Full term! :happydance:


----------



## HellBunny

11 days til i am induced due to GD!! oh my god haha


----------



## fl00b

32 weeks woohoo! :flower:


----------



## KatVM

UniqueBeauty said:


> Full term! :happydance:


Yay on full term! :flower:


----------



## ClairAye

Full Term!
:dance:


----------



## KatVM

99 days left! Into double digits :)


----------



## Linzi_x

30 WEEKS TODAY! :flow:

can't believe how quick it's gone! :o 10 weeks to go (or 12 if i'm unlucky) haha.


----------



## tentoes92

14 weeks :) feels big to me lol


----------



## MumToBe2012

3 weeks till full term

6 weeks till due date

:cloud9:


----------



## KatVM

Third Trimester :) Hoping this one goes as fast as second did.


----------



## HellBunny

My induction tomorrow, arrrrr!!!


----------



## ClairAye

HellBunny said:


> My induction tomorrow, arrrrr!!!

Good luck! :D


----------



## leoniebabey

half way there


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Due date a week tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## mummyb1

It's my V-day !! :happydance:
& 4 weeks until my 4d scan :D


----------



## LarLar

19weeks today! and only 1week exactly til my 20week scan in which i'll hopefully find out the sex. woop! :flow:


----------



## ClairAye

Single digits!!!! :happydance:
9 days till my due date! :D


----------



## fl00b

only 6 weeks left! :happydance: sounds so much less than 7 :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

fl00b said:


> only 6 weeks left! :happydance: sounds so much less than 7 :haha:

Whaaaat! It's going so fast for you! Your boy will be here in no time! :hugs:


----------



## MumToBe2012

Exactly a month till my due date :happydance:


----------



## ClairAye

One week until my due date! :dance:


----------



## MumToBe2012

1 week till I'm full term

4 weeks till due date

6 weeks maximum left of my pregnancy

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## fl00b

baby's 1/5th engaged, yay! =)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

40 weeks :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## SusannLynnn

Only 8 days until Caydon's 1st birthday. :cry: :D

Its bitter sweet :)

He isnt saposed to be growing up this fast !! :nope:


----------



## fl00b

35 weeks wahooo! :happydance:


----------



## ClairAye

Fully engaged :thumbup: :dance:


----------



## LarLar

20weeks yesterday! haha wasn't on to update :) :flow: xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Sweep at 8:30. Eeek!


----------



## MumToBe2012

UniqueBeauty said:


> Sweep at 8:30. Eeek!

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## fl00b

due date in 1 month exactly! :happydance:


----------



## Sarah1508

28 weeks today and measuring bang on 28 perfect! :happydance:


----------



## MumToBe2012

Full term today!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## mummyb1

Finally in double figures :D


----------



## KatVM

30 weeks today! :) Only about ten more to go.


----------



## dannyo

I'm 14 weeks, so glad to be out of the first trimester. My morning sickness was horrific.


----------



## MumToBe2012

38 weeks pregnant! Only 2 weeks till due date unless baby decides to appear before then :)


----------



## mummyb1

27 weeks today hello 3rd tri :D


----------



## KatVM

mummyb1 said:


> 27 weeks today hello 3rd tri :D

Yay for third tri :)


----------



## fl00b

full term! :happydance:


----------



## ClairAye

fl00b said:


> full term! :happydance:

Already!? Eeek your boy will be here in no time! :happydance:


----------



## fl00b

i swear i'm spamming this thread :haha: but in the teens! 19 days to gooo :D


----------



## Anaconda

I hit 24 weeks today!! I'm so excited :) I hope the summer goes by fast!


----------



## MumToBe2012

9 days till due date!! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Linzi_x

Totally missed my 35w milestone yesterday! Had our baby shower too and can't believe how lucky Francesca is already :o


----------



## Linzi_x

36 weeks today <3


----------



## devon_91x

33 weeks today :]


----------



## fl00b

10 days left till EDD wahoo!


----------



## Sarah1508

Eeeeek only 9 weeks to go!!!! :happydance:


----------



## BethHx

12 hours until i get my c-section date! hopefully.


----------



## MumToBe2012

It's my due date! And no baby :(


----------



## Sarah1508

MumToBe2012 said:


> It's my due date! And no baby :(

Aww how exciting! Hopefully baby won't keep you waiting much longer :hugs: x


----------



## Katia-xO

It's V day :) yay!


----------



## LarLar

My v-day today! Wooop so happy :') :flow: xx


----------



## BethHx

IM FULL TERM!
NEVER thought i'd get this far, so bloomin happy!


----------



## Babybbumbleb

2 months left until my due date.. 5 weeks until im full term! CRAZZZYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Linzi_x

38 weeks today! :o Still no signs of labour, she's very comfortable in there :)


----------



## KatVM

Just over 6 weeks till my due date and just over 3 weeks till full term! :)


----------



## LarLar

100 days to go! :flow: xx


----------



## LarLar

I know i just posted yesterday 100 days to go.

Well thought i'd post again since it's officially double digits! :flow: xx


----------



## BethHx

2 days to goooo!


----------



## KatVM

5 weeks till due date and 2 weeks till full term :)


----------



## mixedbeautyx

7 weeks till my due date :)


----------



## LarLar

3rd trimester! wooop :) :flow: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

3rd tri 2 days ago.. ANDDDDDD 89 days til due date, in the 80s! :happydance:


----------



## mummyb1

Just under 5 weeks untill full term and just under 8 weeks until due date! :dance:


----------



## jrwifey18

21 weeks and lil ones finally kicking hurray


----------



## KatVM

36 week growth scan today! :)


----------



## Katia-xO

28 weeks, 7 months :D hurry up October!!


----------



## LarLar

7months for me today! :)


----------



## KatVM

LarLar said:


> 7months for me today! :)

3rd trimester now too! It will speed by :)


----------



## KatVM

Full term! :)


----------



## Anaconda

Just turned 31 weeks today!! Ahh, I hope the weeks continue to go by fast!


----------



## LarLar

30weeks today! Can't believe it..


----------



## KatVM

Single digits! Can't believe my baby will be here anytime now.


----------



## we can't wait

This thread needs a revival!

Pregnancy milestones, anyone?


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

My little boy turnt 1 17days ago & I turnt 27weeks on the wednesday just gone :D


----------



## xVAP

10 week's yesterday. 1/4 of the way there!


----------



## magic93

25 weeks tomorrow!


----------

